# Zeigt her euer Rosebike!



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Erster Thread, erster Beitrag. Kommen wir also gleich zur Sache .







Ich vermisse es doch ein wenig .


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen, mein Lieblings-Bike-und-Teile-Versender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (15. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir freuen uns, nun auch endlich ein Herstellerforum zu haben und euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen. Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf eure Kommentare, Fotos und Videos. Anregungen, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind bei uns herzlich willkommen. Auch bei technischen Fragen stehen wir euch gerne zur Verfügung. 

Na dann kann es ja losgehen!

Viele Grüße
Maik Krienitz & Nina Schmidt vom Rose-Team


----------



## AndrewBarclay (15. April 2011)




----------



## Big_Foot (15. April 2011)

Mehr Bilder im Album

@RoseBikeTech: Das wurde aber auch Zeit  Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. April 2011)

Das ja genial ! Endlich ein eigenes Herstellerforum - Leider ist mein Bike grade bei den Rose Jungs, aber im Mai gibt's Bilder vom Jimbo aus dem Bikepark LacBlanc


----------



## clk2106 (15. April 2011)

noch jungfräulich!

und




nicht mehr ganz so jungfräulich


----------



## Flouu (15. April 2011)

so dann auch mal wieder mein bike=D 
gerade frisch vom home- trail^^





auch mit neuer bash und 203mm scheibe hinten(;


----------



## MonsterEnergy95 (15. April 2011)




----------



## sochris (15. April 2011)

Mein kleines chief und ich


----------



## kFABIANj (15. April 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/853984
mein the bruce im aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Das könnte gut werden . Welche Teile gedenkst du noch dranzuschrauben?


----------



## kFABIANj (15. April 2011)

hi
goldene spank  felgen hab ich noch
sonst hat ich  das vor
Gabel: pike
lenker.nuke proof warhead
vorbau:spank spoon
bremsen:?
naben:hope pro 2;atomlab(kann leider nur die nehmen weils 135x12 ist)
kurbel:shimano saint
pedale:http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:483540
sattel :spank tweet tweet
stütze:truvativ
kettenblatt:carboncage
bei der hinterradachse nehm ich eine sixpack nailer 2 achse. obwohl sie 150x12 hat passt es trotzdem
ich fahr singlespeed

irgendwelche verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Wie, "passt obwohl sie 150x12 hat"?  Und dann aber eine 135er Nabe?


----------



## kFABIANj (15. April 2011)

Der vorbesitzer hat sie auch so gefahren ohne probleme 
die ausfallenden sind sehr breit
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/593141


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Naja, wenns hält. Aber die 150er Achse beisst sich doch bestimmt mit der 135er Nabe, oder nicht?


----------



## kFABIANj (15. April 2011)

weiß ich leider noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Öhm, darauf würde ich aber wetten. Damit würde der Abstand vom Rahmen zur Bremsscheibe nicht passen und die Nabe würde gar nicht vom Rahmen gehalten. Entweder, du bastelst eine 135er Achse dran oder du nimmst eine 150er Nabe.


----------



## kFABIANj (15. April 2011)

Ja die achse die dabei ist ist leider ein wenig kaputt(eine mutter geht nicht mehr ab)und viel zu schwer ,bei der nailer 2 weiß ich nicht ob sie passt(muss ich leider kaufen und dann ausprobieren).Leider ist der rahmen nicht maxle kompatible und eine andere lösung wüsste ich nicht.


----------



## Bueck (15. April 2011)

on the Road


----------



## querto (15. April 2011)

Aktuelles Lieblingsbild:


----------



## OJMad (15. April 2011)




----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. April 2011)

So, jetzt ich auch in unserem eigenen Thread. My lovely Jimbo. Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. April 2011)

Was macht denn der hässliche Mann mit den roten Blumen in unserem Thread ? Du gehe Stadt, Rose verkaufe. Nicht`s hier zeige Blume. Du Depp ! Spinner gibt`s, unglaublich. Gruß T69


----------



## underdog (16. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Öhm, darauf würde ich aber wetten. Damit würde der Abstand vom Rahmen zur Bremsscheibe nicht passen und die Nabe würde gar nicht vom Rahmen gehalten. Entweder, du bastelst eine 135er Achse dran oder du nimmst eine 150er Nabe.



Der Rahmen hat ein Einbaumass von 135mm


----------



## trigger666 (17. April 2011)

Mein Onkel als er noch neu und unverändert war:




Mein Onkel in der aktuellen Ausführung:




Mein Onkel defekt:


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. April 2011)

Ich finde ja bewegt Bilder immer toll  Zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber naja:

ROSE Uncle Jimbo im Test:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC_s9xa3ai8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Rose Uncle Jimbo Test[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. April 2011)

Bäääm









Muss mal neue Fotos machen, hat sich mittlerweile was geändert...


----------



## RLP-Biker (20. April 2011)

Mein erstes Rose von Juni 2006 bis August 2010 (dann Rahmenbruch)














Rose hat mir ohne Worte den Rahmen getauscht! ich war SEHR zufrieden mit den Service!!





Nun sieht es so aus!


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. April 2011)

Es sieht jetzt auch cooler aus 

Perfekter Service von ROSE


----------



## Bueck (20. April 2011)

Jimbo 6 2009 _custom_-_made _">


----------



## freeridebrunner (20. April 2011)

hi ich bin neu suche einen freerider für ca. 1600 und wollte fragen ob das rose beef cake fr 2 gut wäre (ich bin noch Anfänger)
danke im voraus.


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2011)

Falscher Thread: Klick


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. April 2011)

Deine Frage kann man nicht einfach mit einem Ja oder Nein beantworten. Ich denke grade wenn du Anfänger bist, kommt es nicht unbedingt auf das Rad bzw. den Hersteller an, sondern was dein Gefühl dir beim Draufsetzen und Probefahren sagt. Dies kannst du direkt bei ROSE in Bocholt, oder du bestellst dir das Ding für ein Wochenende nach Hause. Ist aber bestimmt ein schicker Hobel


----------



## freeridebrunner (21. April 2011)

danke für die info


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2011)

leider nur für zwei Tage Meins, da Leihrad

frisch aus dem Karton und ab ins Gelände: Rose Uncle Jimbo 4.0 2011
















danach gings direkt noch in den Bikepark Braunlage  .. echt geiles Teil der Onkel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (25. April 2011)

Sieht cool aus  Weißt du schon, ob du zuschlägst?


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2011)

Das hat sich auch sehr fein fahren lassen, zuschlagen werd ich nicht, das Radon Slide auf dem obersten Bild ist mein Bike, hatte meine Freundin für die Tour. Das Radon hab ich erst seit 2 Monaten, da is nix mit zuschlagen  

(auch wenns mich ärgert, dass ich als ich noch anfang des Jahres nach nem Bike gesucht zu langsam war, als einer sein Uncle Jimbo 2 hier im Bikemarkt hatte.)


----------



## Lars-1 (27. April 2011)

Hier mal meins, die Fotos sind allerdings noch vom Winter:









Bin bis jetzt wirklich sehr zufrieden, nur der Hinterbau ist mir manchmal doch zu progressiv... 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Mtbeler (28. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Rose Bike in erster und zweiter Ausbau-Stufe.

Anhang anzeigen 208490

Anhang anzeigen 208495


----------



## Rheinberger (28. April 2011)

Noch ein Winterbild.


----------



## TomRider (28. April 2011)

Schönes Count Solo! Der Sattelauszug bzw. die Sattelüberhöhung sieht schon ziemlich krass aus. Ich hätte es sicherlich eine Nummer größer genommen (wenn möglich). Aber schließlich muss du damit zurecht kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinberger (28. April 2011)

TomRider schrieb:


> Schönes Count Solo! Der Sattelauszug bzw. die Sattelüberhöhung sieht schon ziemlich krass aus. Ich hätte es sicherlich eine Nummer größer genommen (wenn möglich). Aber schließlich muss du damit zurecht kommen


 

Größter Rahmen, empfohlene Schrittlänge um 100 Zentimeter und passt prima .


----------



## kFABIANj (3. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/888122
mein the bruce im aktuellsten zustand. die partlist hat sich auch jetzt ein bisschen verändert
Gabel: pike,dj1,4x wc
lenker.millenium os grau 2010
vorbau:sixpack mellenium os lila
bremsen:avid elixir 5 (nur hr)
naben:formula xtreme
kurbel:shimano saint
pedale::xtreme gold
sattel :spank tweet tweet
stütze:truvativ hussefelt
kettenblatt:sixpack chainsaw


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2011)

Habs an sich schon in der Galerie gepostet, aber hier passt es wie die Faust auf´s Auge


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Mai 2011)

Gefällt .


----------



## MetalWolf (25. Mai 2011)

Gestern auf'm Heimweg geknipst:


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Mai 2011)

mein Bike für 24h Rennen und Marathons


----------



## herkulars (27. Mai 2011)

Und damit es noch leichter wird hast Du gleich mal die Griffe weggelassen. 

Meins fehlt hier ja auch noch:


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Mai 2011)

... zwar schon etwas älter die Bilder, aber die Bikes werden so noch nahezu unverändert gefahren ... 
Beide Bikes sind so um 2000 herum gekauft und sind megazuverlässig ...


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2011)

ich kann nicht fotografieren.
hab ich einfach keine zeit für.
ich stell´ aber oft meine kamera hin, 
wenn ich mit meinem rad unterwegs bin
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21062802"]cc-runde on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -MIK- (1. Juni 2011)

Womit schneidest Du Deine Videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2011)

mit magix x2,5,
aber es ginge auch ein oder zwei nummern billiger.
die besonderen möglichkeiten nutze ich gar nicht aus
(es fehlt die zeit, sich angemessen in die programmfunktionen einzuarbeiten...)

aber da fällt mir en:
ich hab noch ein (actionloses) video,
da ist ein hübsches bild von meinem roserad drin (am ende)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12699/h


----------



## -MIK- (1. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, scheint kein Weg an Magix vorbei zu führen. Ich hab mir gerade ne GoPro gekauft und suche noch nach einer Schnittsoftware, im Moment läuft es auf die MAGIX Video deluxe 17 Premium Sonderedition hinaus.


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2011)

ich kann über andere programme nichts sagen,
bin irgendwann bei magix (deluxe 15 oder so) eingestiegen und hängengeblieben...

bei hd ist der pc aber auf jeden fall ein enger flaschenhals,
das schneiden kann bei hd
sehr mühsam und sehr sehr zeitraubend sei


----------



## jonalisa (7. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Grundplatte aus Alu fÃ¼r eine KettenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼rs Jimbo von 2010 (ISCG05)?

Fahr selber die gleiche Platte und funktioniert perfekt.

Skizze mit AutoCad angefertigt und nachher alles Lasern lassen!

Kaufpreis wÃ¤re 20 â¬, dazu kÃ¤me noch der Versand. (ca. 10 Euro nach Deutschland).

Insgesamt 3 StÃ¼ck abzugeben.


----------



## kalama (8. Juni 2011)

Damit die Bilder hier nicht zu kurz kommen...

Mein 2010er Jimbo mit nagelneuem (zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes ungefahrenen) 2011er Austauschrahmen. Vielen Dank ans Rose Team für den unkomplizierten und guten Service!!!!





sorry wegen der schlechten Quali, das Bild ist kurzfristig entstanden  demnächst nochmal in besser.
Geändert wird noch: Kettenführung + Bash, KindShock-Stütze mit 125mm Verstellbereich. (meine nagelneue Joplin steht aktuell bei ebay drin, siehe Link unten)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290574564767&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## burn23 (8. Juni 2011)

Austauschrahmen? Was war denn mit dem Alten?


----------



## kalama (13. Juni 2011)

war ein 2010er "testbike" (die gibt es am ende des jahres immer stark reduziert) was wohl nicht ganz der serie entsprach. es stammte wohl aus der test/entwicklungsphase des 10er rahmens. deshalb konnte eine defekte schraube (gewinde eingerissen) nicht ersetzt werden und ich hab nen neuen 11er serienrahmen erhalten. 

habs hingebracht und auch wieder abgeholt und das ganze hat insgesamt 6 werktage gedauert. bin extrem zufrieden!!!


----------



## AndrewBarclay (14. Juni 2011)

ich hab noch einen rahmen von einem grantie chief 2010 hier und eine fox 32 talas mit 150mm federweg tapered wenn jemand interesse hat


----------



## Problem (19. Juni 2011)

Habe rad eine PN wegen des rahmens geschickt! Bin nur nicht sicher ob sie angekommen ist.
Sonst noch jemand granite chief, uncle jimbo oder verdita green rahmen im angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (24. Juni 2011)

Hi
Kann mir jemand eine Kettenführung für das Beef Cake empfehlen (2 KB).

Danke


----------



## Montanez (25. Juni 2011)

Nimm die von Rose. Die kostet nicht die Welt (25,90) und ist für deren Rahmen optimiert, so dass nicht gebastet werden muss.
Im Warenkorb Artikelnummer 1286096 in die Schnellerfassung eingeben, ist nämlich sonst nicht im Shop gelistet.


----------



## OJMad (25. Juni 2011)

Nimm NICHT die Rose!
Ist ne reine Katastrophe. Nach dem 4ten Mal zurecht biegen habe ich mir ne Stinger geholt. Musst Du zwar dran rumsägen, aber die ist wenigstens stabil.


----------



## jonalisa (26. Juni 2011)

Die von Rose kannst du vergessen, die taugt rein gar nichts. Am besten funktioniert meine eigens fuers Jimbo designte Platte in Kombination mit einer x-beliebigen Zweifachrolle. Wenn du willst, wuerde ich dir eine Platte fuer 20 verkaufen?! Brauchst nur eine Rolle dazu kaufen, montieren -> fertig.


----------



## DH-Rida (30. Juni 2011)

wenn wir schon bei kettenführungen sind....
an meim beef cake dh (kommt hoffentlich bald) is die truvativ boxguide und die saint kurbel mit dem bashguard....
jz is meine frage ob man die saint mit dem bashguard mit der e.thirteen ls1+ kefü verwenden kann, oder muss der bash ab ?


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2011)

also bitte, die herren!
ich werde wohl so lange videos von meinem fahrrad posten müssen,
bis mal wieder ein vernünftiges bild hier reinkommt!
(glaubt mir: ich habe noch viele alte videos auf lager)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10791/h

also:
gebt euch mal ein bißchen mühe
(mik, was machen denn deine filme?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (2. Juli 2011)

okay, dann mach ich ma mit bildern weiter 

hier is mein Bruce 4x nach na runde im regen 



[/IMG]


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2011)

feines rad. das gefällt mir wirklich
fährst du etwa tatsächlich 4 x damit?


----------



## DH-Rida (2. Juli 2011)

hin und wieder   is aber auch ganz gut zum bissel dirten 

aber in 5 wochen hab ich mein Beef Cake DH Custommade......dann kanns mim downhill richtig losgehn


----------



## -MIK- (3. Juli 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> (mik, was machen denn deine filme?)



Bin am üben:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25911347"]DH Highlights on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich lade gleich noch ein anderes hoch.


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Juli 2011)

gutes video haste da  musik is auch gut


----------



## Mithras (3. Juli 2011)

Das schaut ja sehr flowig aus


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2011)

klappt doch!
also du und müs lee,
ihr werdet die rose tage filmen
und hier zeigen. dann krieg ich ja doch noch was davon mit.
prima
cu!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich werde vor allem fahren. Filmen tue ich vielleicht nebenbei.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Juli 2011)

Danke Jungs, hab leider beim Schneiden auch die Mucke zerschnitten, war n bissel doof aber ich hatte jetzt keine Lust neu zu wandeln usw.

Die Cam ist beim Rose Meeting natürlich dabei.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Juli 2011)

P.S.: Hier das zweite, etwas besser geschnittene Video:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25921875"]Winterberg Highlights on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (10. Juli 2011)

Morgääääääääääääääähn

kann mir jemand  ein paar bilder von der PM aufmame der hinteren bremse machen.

Will von den 185mm avid scheiben auf 180mm scheiben umbauen.

Vielen dank im vorraus

Cheers George


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Juli 2011)

Wozu brauchts dazu Bilder? Kauf einen passenden Adapter (Google kennst du sicher) und los gehts.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wozu brauchts dazu Bilder? Kauf einen passenden Adapter (Google kennst du sicher) und los gehts.


 
Na das musst du mir mal zeigen wie das gehen soll 


Jetzt wirds zu sehr ot, ich mach dafür mal nen eigenen fred auf.

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Jimbo im Willingen Freeride Setup.


----------



## Snowboll (13. Juli 2011)

Servus

Da hier soviele Uncle Jimbo fahren muss ich mir auch mal gleich eins Ordern.
Das Bike muss ja gut sein.(Überleg schon die ganze Zeit)

Wenn´s da ist gibts Bilder 

Geiler Thread und Super Videos.

mfg Jochen


----------



## RLP-Biker (13. Juli 2011)

Jimbo im Willingen Freeride Setup? 

was hast du dran geändert?


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

Vario-Stütze ab, Sattelstützte 3/4 gesengt, schmalen Sattel drauf (fahre normalerweise das Terry Gel Sofa) und die Sattelneigung angepasst.

Weniger Druck in den Reifen, 1,8bar bei 2,5er Maxxis Minions.

Zugstufendämpfung erhöht (sprich langsameres Ausfedern).

evtl. bekommt der Dämpfer noch etwas mehr Druck im Piggy aber das entscheidet wenn die erste Abfahrt in Willingen.


----------



## AndrewBarclay (14. Juli 2011)

Soooo hier mein rose beef cake umbau... leider nicht bis zum treffen fertig geworden aber nunja..


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juli 2011)

Geil  da bin ich auf das Endresultat gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (14. Juli 2011)

warum hast du des gelb lackiert ?  
kommt noch was dazu oda einfach nur gelb ?


----------



## AndrewBarclay (14. Juli 2011)

sollen noch decals drauf aber das orange ging mir auf den zeiger


----------



## DH-Rida (16. Juli 2011)

deshalb is meins schön schwarz  elegant und zeitlos


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Juli 2011)

Mein Setup wird die Woche fertig:
- Beef Cake FR Frame
- FOX 36 VAN R
- DHX 4
- Nope LRS
- XT Kurbel
- Avid Elixir 5

alles in weiß / orange gehalten.

Nur bin ich noch am Rahmen säubern, da mir der USER *HIB *einen dreckigen Rahmen verkauft hat. Einfach die Schutzfolie abgerissen und jetzt darf ich die Kleberrest abpulen (schon seit 2h). 

Fotos folgen


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juli 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Nur bin ich noch am Rahmen säubern, da mir der USER *HIB *einen dreckigen Rahmen verkauft hat. Einfach die Schutzfolie abgerissen und jetzt darf ich die Kleberrest abpulen (schon seit 2h).
> Fotos folgen



fotos von der knibbelarbeit?

böser user hib!
ich hab ihn natürlich auf seiner profilseite besucht 
und ihm einen bösen blick zugeworfen!

aber dir viel spass beim fahren


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Juli 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> fotos von der knibbelarbeit?
> 
> böser user hib!
> ich hab ihn natürlich auf seiner profilseite besucht
> ...



Hier mal ein paar Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41544
und die passende Bewertung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/itrader_detail.php?ir=34497&u=109838


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Die Bewertung können wir nicht sehen aber kann es sein, dass Du total angesickt bist? Du hast nen gebrauchten Rahmen von nem Team-Fahrer gekauft (wenn ich das richtig interpretiere), dafür sieht der doch noch top aus.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juli 2011)

aber wenn du den rahmen nicht mehr haben willst,
wir haben bislang nur ein bf zu hause...

(Teamfahrer? dann stand da sein name drauf? schade.

aber du hast schon recht overkill: diese ganzen aufkleberchen
auf den rädern, das ist schon ziemlich überflüssig.
es sei denn, man kriegt mal wieder die aufkleber von pril.
die hatten in den 70ern (vielleicht auch später noch mal?)
so stilisierte und vor allem bunte blüten auf den flaschen, 
die man abnehmen und überall aufkleben konnte. 
die würde ich jederzeit an mein rad machen - die wären ruckzuck kult)


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2011)

Nein kein Teamfahrer sonst wäre die komplette Bekleidung etc von Rose. 
Temaufkleber waren auch keine drauf.

Aber BTT

Spätestens Donnerstag gibts von mir Bilder


----------



## AndrewBarclay (18. Juli 2011)

sicher teamfahrer...:-D  hib ist Julian Hibben vom rose gravity team


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2011)

noch schlimmer in der "Position" sowas abzuziehen


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Overkill, hilf mir kurz, worüber genau ärgerst Du Dich? Sind das die Schrammen und Kratzer?


----------



## AndrewBarclay (18. Juli 2011)

versteh ich auch nicht rahmen ist doch top in schuss....


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juli 2011)

Naja, zwar muss man bei einem gebrauchten Rahmen damit rechnen, aber es sind schon viele und große Kratzer dabei...


----------



## AndrewBarclay (19. Juli 2011)

normale gebrauchsspuren  dafür sind die beefy´s ja da :-D wir sollten lieber wieder bilder posten


----------



## morph027 (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bekommen die "normalen" Teamfahrer die Sachen auch nicht geschenkt...da gabs nur Rabatt drauf. Da war mal was mit bewerben, finde aber im Moment im Netz nichts mehr.

Lieber paar Aufkleberknubbeln als versteckte Dellen oder Risse, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (19. Juli 2011)

wenn ich glück hab kommt mein beefy (wie andrew so schön sagt) nächste woche.....kanns kaum noch aushalten


----------



## AndrewBarclay (19. Juli 2011)

beefy beefy  bekommst du in als fr oder dh bike?


----------



## DH-Rida (19. Juli 2011)

natürlich als dh  zwar mit der domain aber reicht fürn anfang, in ein oder zwei jahren kommt dann ne 40 oder 888 dran, bin mir net sicher  

habs konfiguriert, sprich saint schaltwerk/trigger, saint kubel/innenlager und saint bremsen


----------



## DH-Rida (21. Juli 2011)

welche farbe soll ich meinem beefy gönnen ??


----------



## morph027 (21. Juli 2011)

Schwarz, geht sowieso mit der Zeit ab


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du z.B. Lenker, Satteklemme, Naben, etc auch noch farblich gestalten willst, nimm die roten, hat was.


----------



## DH-Rida (21. Juli 2011)

bleibt alles so wies is, keine neuen naben usw.


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juli 2011)

Schwarz.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Juli 2011)

Schwarz, das rot beisst sich zu sehr mit dem gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (21. Juli 2011)

ok, ich nehm schwarz und mach goldene pins rein


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Juli 2011)

Jep, passt sehr gut dann so

Werde meine Wellgo MG1 mit goldenen Ti achsen fahren, die achsen sind heute gekommen. Nur leider in silber 

Chers
George


----------



## DH-Rida (21. Juli 2011)

hmmm, weis einer ob man die icon titanachse einzeln bekommt ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Juli 2011)

> *Schwarz*, das *rot* beisst sich zu sehr mit dem *gold*


Du bist also kein patriotischer, vaterlandstreuer Downhiller? 


EDIT: Und Ja, auch ich finde Nazis doof - wenn wieder irgendeiner gleich an sowas denken sollte...


----------



## DH-Rida (21. Juli 2011)

haha wie geil


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Juli 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Du bist also kein patriotischer, vaterlandstreuer Downhiller?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Und Ja, auch ich finde Nazis doof - wenn wieder irgendeiner gleich an sowas denken sollte...


 

*löl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (21. Juli 2011)

nächste frage: hat schon ma einer von euch die Truvativ Boxguide kefü abgebaut ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juli 2011)

Nö, aber so schwer kann das nicht sein.


----------



## DH-Rida (21. Juli 2011)

da muss man es innenlager mit rausbauen oder ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn es die Version mit ISCG ist, nicht. Du wirst es schon sehen, wenn das Rad da ist.


----------



## AndrewBarclay (24. Juli 2011)

testlauf dieses we in winterberg bestanden  fehlen aber noch die passenden laufräder und der sattel aber hat leider die liebe post nicht geschafft:-(


----------



## DH-Rida (24. Juli 2011)

wow, kann sich sehen lassen 
was ins des für ne rahmengröße, kommt mir so klein vor^^
und wie haste des mit dem rose schriftzug gemacht? schablone gemacht ?


----------



## AndrewBarclay (24. Juli 2011)

ist nen L  also schrift hab ich drucken lassen. ist spezialfolie die auch bei autos verwendet wird. hab mir ne schrift ausgesucht die passt und mir gefällt, das dann dort so herstellen lassen und drauf geklatscht  paar decals kommen denk ich noch...


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2011)

AndrewBarclay schrieb:


> testlauf dieses we in winterberg bestanden  fehlen aber noch die passenden laufräder und der sattel aber hat leider die liebe post nicht geschafft:-(


 

Aber dein farbkonzept bleibt jetzt nicht so, oder ?

Cheers
George


----------



## AndrewBarclay (24. Juli 2011)

farblich wird nur noch der sattel, laufräder und die kurbel geändert....


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (25. Juli 2011)

Ich will endlich meinen Bimbo, ääh Jimbo...


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juli 2011)

na watt soll ich denn sagen, ich bin ganz ohne bike

aber eins ist sicher, es wird kommen und bei dem wetter macht biken eh kein spaß


----------



## AndrewBarclay (25. Juli 2011)

keinen spaß? SCHLAMMSCHLACHT muhahahaha


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juli 2011)

aber nicht wenns wie blöde schüttet ...


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juli 2011)

Nase lang zieh:



​


----------



## Mithras (25. Juli 2011)

man beachte das DH-Geschoss im Hintergrund 

Noch ein Bild von meinem Leih-Jimbo 4, im März im Bikepark Braunlage..





(und Anfang nächstes Jahr bekommt ein Kumpel mein Radon, und ich bekomm was Schönes von Rose ...und dann erschlägt mich meine Freundin weil ich schonwieder ein neues Bike hab )


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juli 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> man beachte das DH-Geschoss im Hintergrund



Aaaah, Du bist der Erste, der es sieht. War beim Foto schießen strategisch so positioniert, dass es aus dem Schatten heraus sichtbar wird. 



Mithras schrieb:


> ...und dann erschlägt mich meine Freundin weil ich schonwieder ein neues Bike hab )



Macht nen Deal, Du sagst nix über die Zalando-Pakete und sie nix über die von Rose. Dass in Deinem mehr drin ist muss ja kein Thema werden.


----------



## herkulars (25. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Macht nen Deal, Du sagst nix über die Zalando-Pakete und sie nix über die von Rose.



Dann muss er aber bei dem Deal akzeptieren, dass der Futzie mit dem Zalando-Paket naggisch vor der Tür steht.  

Bist Du jetzt die Tage nicht unter'm Messer, Mik? Mach mal Statusmeldung wenn Du durch bist. Ich drück so lang die Daumen.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn es der aus der Werbung ist.... c'mon... 

Jepp, Morgen Voruntersuchung und Mittwoch wird das Altmetall aus dem Gelenk geschraubt.  Danke Dir, werde mich melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (25. Juli 2011)

Rose. Dass in Deinem mehr drin ist muss ja kein Thema werden.: 0"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Macht nen Deal schrieb:


> Die Idee is gut, immerhin quillt ihr Schuhregal im Keller vor Schuhen über, aber in der Werkstatt is noch Platz für ein neues Bike


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juli 2011)

Spiel - Satz - Sieg!


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> (und Anfang nächstes Jahr bekommt ein Kumpel mein Radon, und ich bekomm was Schönes von Rose ...und dann erschlägt mich meine Freundin weil ich schonwieder ein neues Bike hab )


 

Watt solange willst warten, geht ma gar nich  mir ist das warten bis zum 20.08. schon zu lang.
Ok liegt bei mir auch da drann das ich derzeit kein bike habe 



-MIK- schrieb:


> Jepp, Morgen Voruntersuchung und Mittwoch wird das Altmetall aus dem Gelenk geschraubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na dann hoff ich mal das alles gut geht und glaub mir sobald das altmetal draußen ist geht es schnell berg auf !
Cheers
George


----------



## Mithras (26. Juli 2011)

Jepp, muss so lang warten, dass liebe Geld wächst ja nich am Baum .. ausserdem hab ich aj mein Radon slide AM 6.0.. das macht schon auch gut Laune .. aber is halt zu fragil für ganz Gorbes..


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Jepp, muss so lang warten, dass liebe Geld wächst ja nich am Baum .. ausserdem hab ich aj mein Radon slide AM 6.0.. das macht schon auch gut Laune .. aber is halt zu fragil für ganz Gorbes..


 

Ja ja das liebe geld....

Wollte mir auch zuerst das Radon holen, aber irgendwie bin ich dann doch beim Rose GC gelandet 
Jetzt heist es sich in geduldt üben ....


----------



## Mithras (26. Juli 2011)

Anfang des Jahres war ich leider zu spät, im Bikemarkt hatte einer eine Jimbo2 für 1000 Festpreis, dass war leider shcon weg, deswegen isses halt das Radon geworden,dass Foreseason war Preis/Leistungstechnisch nicht zu toppen .. 

Ein 2010 er Cube LTD allerdings ein "pro" war auch mein Vorgängerbike ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (28. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Spiel - Satz - Sieg!




meine Freundin hat sich heut 2 Paar neue Schuhe gegönnt


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2011)

Und du das Rad, hoffe ich.


----------



## Mithras (28. Juli 2011)

nee das wird erst im Januar was ... :/ ..


----------



## -MIK- (29. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und du das Rad, hoffe ich.


----------



## San_Jager (29. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> ​



Mik wie hast du diesen Rahmen Sticker gemacht?? der ist ich echt super


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (29. Juli 2011)

Ist das Rahmendesign/ Lackierung nicht bei dem Modell "normal"?


----------



## -MIK- (29. Juli 2011)

Meinst Du die auf der Hinterbaustrebe? Die hat ein Kumpel gemacht. Das Herstellerlable ist original.


----------



## San_Jager (30. Juli 2011)

ja hab des auf der Hinterbaustrebe gemeint.
Finde aber auch schade das Rose das Rahmen Design verändert hat.
War führe besser.


----------



## RLP-Biker (1. August 2011)

Ich habe mal eine neues Bild von meinen Bike gemacht.





nächstes Jahr gibts ein Fully (Granite Chief 8)


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2011)

wow was für ein spacerturm, hab ja schon viel geshen aber der ist rekordverdächtig ....

GC ist ne gute wahl, bekomme meine nächste woche 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RLP-Biker (1. August 2011)

Die Spacer sind Original von Rose verbaut worden.

ich hatte ja letzte Jahr einen Rahmenbruch (Bilder von alten Bike stehn im älteren Thread) Daher auch der neue Rahmen.

komme damit aber gut zurecht, (191cm klein)


wie gesagt mit dem Rahmentausch "Programm" von Rose war ich SEHR zufrieden.


----------



## Eksduro (1. August 2011)

Golt-Schwatt dat Maschinchen...


----------



## Montanez (1. August 2011)

mal kurz offtopic: 
@Eksduro: wie fährt sich die kombi ardent hinten und muddy mary vorne? Und welche breite hat der Ardent damit er ähnlich ausfällt wie der MM in 2,35? 2,4" oder mehr? hat an ähnliches gedacht, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher wie lange der ardent taugt wenns feucht wird weil die mittelstollen so eng sind. 
Ab werk wird erstmal muddy mary hinten und vorne drauf sein, das probier ich auch erstmal so, aber sollte ich feststellen das der MM auf dem Hinterrad rollt wie ein Panzer überlege ich durchaus da etwas drauf zu ziehen was etwas weniger rollwiderstand hat. Mehr Grip als ein Fat Albert sollte es aber sein. 
Evtl. noch ein Highroller...ka. Wie gesagt, erstmal den MM testen


----------



## overkill_KA (1. August 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> Golt-Schwatt dat Maschinchen...




Jetzt noch eine 2011/2012 er FOX 36 mit kashima


----------



## Eksduro (1. August 2011)

@ overkill: hehe...stimmt schon....aber die geschätzten paar hundert euro preisdifferenz für ne andere gleitflächen farbe die noch nichtmals den gleichen goldton hat wären wohl etwas zu viel des guten....


@montanez:

ich bin top zufrieden mit dieser kombo....fahre allerdings ca 75 % im trockenen, nur recht wenig im nassen....der ardent (in 2,6) is bombe, nur bei nässe wirds gefährlich....das is auch der grund für den mary vorne, der ist da was gutmütiger und verschafft wenigstens ein paar reserven....hinten mal nen bißchen rutschen ist ja ok, aber vorne...


----------



## Montanez (1. August 2011)

Ahja, danke. is der ardent denn in 2,6 fetter als der mm in 2,35 (wovon ich ausgehe das es der bei dir ist)?


----------



## Eksduro (2. August 2011)

ja genau, das sind die maße....

ich würd sagen er is minimal fetter...vielleicht mit nem 2.4er schwalbe vergleichbar....


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2011)

beef cakes und dicke reifen sind was für mädchen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15322


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. August 2011)

Och, in dem Falle bin ich gerne ein Mädchen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria (6. August 2011)

Hier mein Thrill Hill vor der ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2011)

sieht klasse aus, was wiegt das gute teil jetzt ?

Cheers
George


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. August 2011)

Hallo ROSEfans!!!!!

Ich wollt mal die Granite Chief Biker die eine Rahmengröße M haben was den bei dem die Überstandshöhe ist.
Ich glaub die mist man von Oberohmitte bis auf´n Boden.
Wäre echt coll wenn das mal einer messen würde. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## piilu (6. August 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> Golt-Schwatt dat Maschinchen...




Was ist das denn für ein Plastik vorne? Ist die Kurbel jetzt zwei fach oder kann man das einfach an die dreifach Kurbel schrauben?
Sorry für die dumme Frage


----------



## Eksduro (6. August 2011)

ich hoff mal die frage ist ernstgemeint...?!

also dat ding nennt man bashguard und wird anstatt des dritten kettenblatts verschraubt...in den allermeisten fällen wird dann auch noch ne kettenführung mit verbaut (s. die zwei schrauben unter dem bashguard)...


----------



## piilu (7. August 2011)

War schon ernst gemein fahre erst seit nem Monat. Am 3. Kettenblatt ist doch auch die Verbindung zum Pedal. Muss man dann nen neues ketteblat kaufen oder wie funktioniert das? Hättest du mal vieleicht nen link wo man sowas kaufen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. August 2011)

hi piilu
ich hab mal geguckt, was du sonst so geschrieben hast.

meine empfehlung an dich:
such dir z.b. über das forum hier ein paar leute, denen du dich 
zum fahren anschließen kannst.
dabei lernst du in der praxis etwas über fahr- und fahrradtechnik.
später guckst du dann mal wieder ins internet rein und 
du wirst viele weisheiten über bashguards und kettenführungsmontage
sehen und verstehen.

vielleicht bist du aber auch jemand, der über´s internet deutsch lernen 
möchte und ab und zu mal etwas in ein forum schreibt?

wenn du fahrrad fährst, welches rad hast du dir denn schließlich ausgesucht?
dein jojo

ach ja:
ich wohn südlich vom emsland, fahre in bikeparks im sauerland, dem harz, in bayern
und bin im osnabrücker land unterwegs - also wenn du anschluss suchst...

belgien
belgien habe ich noch vergessen
da habe ich noch ein dolles video


aber das lass ich jetzt mal besser


----------



## Tria (7. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> sieht klasse aus, was wiegt das gute teil jetzt ?
> 
> Cheers
> George



Danke, es wiegt 10,03kg.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## GeorgeP (7. August 2011)

Tria schrieb:


> Danke, es wiegt 10,03kg.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn


 
Mit FRM kettenblätter und Hygia scheiben kommst auf sub10KG

Hätt ich sogar noch 
Bei interesse PM

Cheers
George


----------



## Tria (8. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mit FRM kettenblätter und Hygia scheiben kommst auf sub10KG
> 
> Hätt ich sogar noch
> Bei interesse PM
> ...



Das "target" war unter 10,5kg zu kommen. Dies habe ich erreicht. Im Winter werden dann noch einige optische Mängel (Vorbau, Stütze; Farbe der Gabelbrücken u.s.w.) ausgemerzt.
Aber trotzdem danke fürs Angebot.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Buleity (8. August 2011)

AndrewBarclay schrieb:


> Soooo hier mein rose beef cake umbau... leider nicht bis zum treffen fertig geworden aber nunja..





Hi wie krigt man das mit den leitungen hin sin im rahmen führungen oder wie kriegt man die durch dich löcher??
MFG Stefan


----------



## -MIK- (8. August 2011)

Ist dafür echt ein Fullquote im Bilder-Thread nötig?

Zur Frage: Schweißerdraht durchschieben, damit dann die Zughüllen und Bremsleitungen durchs schieben.


----------



## Buleity (8. August 2011)

ja sorry aber wie finde ich denn immer die löcher
Mfg stefan


----------



## -MIK- (8. August 2011)

Fang oben an, Gabel ausgebaut, dann kannst den Draht ins Oberrohr führen, dann einfach gerade aus und hoffen, dass das Ding unten ankommt....


----------



## Alex-F (17. August 2011)

Wir waren Freitag "nur mal so zum gucken" in Bocholt, jetzt ist meine Holde stolze Besitzerin eines Verdita Green 6. 
Wurde am Samstag dann direkt eingeweiht.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. August 2011)

na dann gratulation zum bike
Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2011)

Dito . Habt ihr das Bionicon so gekauft oder umlackieren lassen?


----------



## Alex-F (17. August 2011)

Das Bionicon hab ich von Ralf (MTB-Active) über den Bikemarkt erworben. Ist letzte Woche aus Tenerifa angekommen 
Soweit ich weiß hatte er das bei Bionicon als Sonderfarbe bestellt. Wobei die Schwinge auch Brombeer war, und nachträglich gegen die Grüne getauscht wurde.


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2011)

Sehr schick! Auf Teneriffa bin ich auch gerade ;-)
Nächstes Jahr muss ich hier unbedingt mal biken!


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

*edit* falscher tab, verdammt


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2011)

Oh das Verdita seh ich ja jetzt erst. Sehr schick
Hät nicht gedacht das die Tricon Laufräder so gut an den schwarzen Rahmen aussehen.
Und ist deine Holde zufrieden mit ihrer Maschine?

Hast noch ein Bild von der Seite?!


----------



## Alex-F (20. August 2011)

Die Räder sind echt chic muss ich sagen, wiegen gefühlt irgendwie nur die Hälfte von meinen. Kann aber auch an den bettys liegen 
Ja sie ist auf alle Fälle zufrieden. Wir fangen grade erst an zu biken, also kann sie es qualitativ noch nicht so bewerten, aber insgesamt vermittelt das verdita einen sehr soliden und sicheren eindruck. 
Und ich bin ein bisschen neidisch auf die chicen parts


----------



## GoldenerGott (20. August 2011)

Hi, kann mal Jemand bitte ein Bild von einem Beef Cake SL in Größe L einstellen. Und zwar so, dass man sich die Geometrie schön ausmessen kann. Im Katalog ist nur ein M-Rahmen dargestellt mit recht wenigen Maßen. Ich will den Rahmen im CAD nachzeichnen, um die Geo direkt mit meinen alten Bikes und denen anderer Hersteller vergleichen zu können.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Montanez (20. August 2011)

So ein ROSEiger Morgen heute 

Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Die Kefü wurde vergessen. Hab angerufen, der Herr war sehr erstaunt wie das passieren konnte bzw obs technische Probleme damit gab da mich niemand informiert hatte und auch nichts im Auftrag hinterlegt wurde. Leider kein Mechaniker da heute, daher muss ich Montag nochmal durchklingeln.

15,2 Kg mit Pedalen, find ich sehr human. Hatte mit ~16 gerechnet, Größe L. 
Die Farben kommen auf dem Handy Schnappschuss nicht rüber, bessere Bilder sobald mein PC wieder funktioniert. Das blau der Pedalen leuchtet eigentlich total und hat ziemlich genau die Farbe der blau eloxierten Teile der Fox (wie erhofft )

Kefü kommt wie gesagt noch dran, die Sattelklemme wird irgendwann getauscht weil ich das gold :kotz:finde. Ebenso die Griffe, die mag ich von der Haptik auch nicht so wirklich. Syntace Moto sollens wieder sein.


----------



## MettiMett (20. August 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (20. August 2011)

und ich warte schon seit 8 wochen auf mein beef cake dh -.-

der auftrag ging zwar vor 2 wochen in die produktion, aber is immernoch net verschickt


----------



## GeorgeP (20. August 2011)

watt geil, na dann viel spaß damit. Ich war heute auch mit MIK unterwegs.

Einfach nur 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2011)

Hübsches Ding das Jimbo!!!!

Jupp, hab mim George ne nette Install-Lap gefahren. Wenn ich noch wem helfen kann, dann machen wa bei mir n Rose Install-Center auf.


----------



## Montanez (20. August 2011)

wäre interessiert an einstellungsempfehlungen zur talas bezüglich luftdruck etc und wie lang die braucht bis sie eingefahren ist! schmiert ihr die standrohre mit irgendwas?


----------



## GeorgeP (20. August 2011)

Standrohre schmieren, das bike einmal für 15 sec senkrecht stellen. Von aussen nichts machen. mal mit nem feuchten lappen abwischen!

Um dir anhaltspunkte zu geben was an luft in die gabel soll, brauchts dein gewicht 

Cheers 
George


----------



## Montanez (20. August 2011)

72 nackich! meine reba schmier ich halt, aber rock shox gibt das auch vor und die geht extrem gut danach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2011)

Motoröl reinkippen und einfahren. Wenn das nicht reicht, kann man beim Zusammenbauen eine zweite Negativfeder kreieren, indem die Gabel in komprimiertem Zustand zugeschraubt wird.


----------



## Montanez (20. August 2011)

ich fahr sie jetzt erstmal normal ein. bin in willingen gut eingefahrene talas gefahren die waren spitze .so ohne alles uneingefahren ist die so bockig wie ein spanischer kapfstier!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. August 2011)

Ich könnte 

Meins ist immernoch net abholbereit


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2011)

Oh das Jimbo ist ja auch fette. Schöne weiß-schwarz Kombi

Sagte mal wie machen sich eigentlich die Formulabremsen? Meine RX war die Hölle und auch so list man viel schlechtes über den Hersteller.

Morgen teste ich das Jabba Wood, freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind drauf


----------



## psycho82 (20. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sagte mal wie machen sich eigentlich die Formulabremsen? Meine RX war die Hölle und auch so list man viel schlechtes über den Hersteller.



Auch wenn du schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Formulabremsen gemacht hast, genauso wie mehrere hier im Forum -  denke mal bei dir waren es laute Geräusche wegen den Scheiben und Bremsscheibenschleifen, oder? 
Ich finde die Bremse trotz allem sehr gut. Meine Freundin hat die RX nun ein Jahr und viele Km und Hohenmeter im Bergischen Land inkl. 3 Wochen in Finale Ligure im Einsatz (Fahrstil bei ihr ist tourenorientiert ohne extreme Trails). Vernünftig entlüftet klasse Bremsleistung, da die Scheiben zu leicht sind machen sie schonmal gut krach - den einen stört es extrem, den anderen nicht.  

Bin eigentlich überzeugter Avid Elixir Nutzer (auch diese Bremsen haben ihre Macken lt. Forum) und habe davon auf 2 Bikes die CR-Carbon und auf einem  die R-Carbon problemlos im Einsatz. 
Die Bremspower vorallem der direkte Druckpunkt der RX fand ich beim Bikedurchwechseln in Finale sehr überzeuend, so dass ich mein GC nun mit der Formula The One geordert habe. Grund für die Konfiguration mit der The One war u.a. auch, dass die RX am Bike meiner Freundin bis auf ab und an mal Krach sehr gut funktioniert - Der Krach hat bisher nicht gestört und falls er doch mal zu laut werden soll, dann kommen schwerere  Bremscheiben drauf z.B. von der älteren Version von der One, dann sollte Ruhe sein, denke allerdings, dass dies nicht nötig sein wird.


Viel Spaß mit dem Jabba Wood!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2011)

Also von der Leistung und Bedienbarkeit war die Bremse ein Traum aber mit den Geräuschen und den Vibrationen kam ich nicht klar.
Deshalb wirds, wenn es ROSE wird, die Shimano XT- Die hab ich jetzt am Bike und bin einfach begeistert. Zwar eher eine 2 Fingerbremse aber zum stehen komm ich immer noch grad so

Bin gespannt auf morgen!


----------



## Alex-F (20. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hast noch ein Bild von der Seite?!



Heute extra für dich gemacht, Upload bricht aber immer ab  meine Festplatte ist voll. Ich râum morgen mal auf dann sollte es klappen. 

Zu Formula bremsen: bei mir ist die rx drauf, schleift bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten auf Strasse, sonst keine Beschwerden. Am Verdita ist die One dran, super leise, bis meine Freundin bremst, aber gut, ist erst ne Woche alt


----------



## psycho82 (20. August 2011)

@Trailbiker

Sollte es ein Rose werden kannst du ja dein Bike enstprechend konfigurieren und direkt mit XT ordern, dann hast du deine Wunschbremse

Schreib bitte mal ein paar Eindrücke zum Jabba Wood.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2011)

@Alex

Oh das ist ja nett von dir
Will kein Kady MTB aber mich interessiert mal die Farbkombi schwarz mit den alufarbigen Felgen.

@psycho82

Aber sowas von Werd ein Bericht von Testcenter und Jabba Wood abgeben.


----------



## Buleity (21. August 2011)

Also zu meinen RX kann ich nur sagen das sie schon 3 mal wegen luft in der bremse zur inspektion war und immer aben die kurz gehalten dann war wieder luft drin 
die beläge waren immer nach gut 2-3 moinaten runter und die koolstop beläge sind echt schlecht im gegensatz zu den originalen von formula
und von den geräuschen naja ok rose hat die scheiben mal gereinigt das letzte mal und originale beläge drauf und das quitschen war bei bremsen weg aber alles andere naja 
ich werde mir aufjeden fall bald andere holen.
MFG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. August 2011)

@Fox Talas Topic: Ich für meinen Teil würde mittlerweile jede Gabel, egal ob Fox oder Rock Shox aufmachen und schauen ob Öl drin ist. In meinem Freundeskreis haben wir jetzt alle Gabeln gemacht, in keiner (selbst in meiner 40 nicht) war die benötigte Menge Öl drin.

Ob Motoröl, 5er, 7,5er oder 10er Gabelöl ist erst einmal Hupe, Hauptsache da ist Schmierung drin. 

Die Standrohre zu schmieren ist nicht nötig, die Fox hat unter den Staubabstreifern einen Schaumring der mit Öl getränkt ist. 







Stell das Bike eine Nacht auf den Kopf, das hilft. Ich schmiere die Standrohre gar nicht mehr, lediglich die Staubabstreifer pflege ich mit Silikonspray oder, keine Schnappatmung bekommen, Brunox Gabel Deo. Dabei sprüh ich die Suppe auf nen Finger und reibe sie über die Abstreifer. 

Zum Setup: SAG per Luftdruck, Zugstufe so, dass die Gabel nicht springt (ich fahre gerne etwas weniger Zugstufe, dann springt Dir das Bike nicht ins Gesicht wenn Du nen Drop nimmst. Low-Speed Druckstufe soll Wippen, Bremsnicken und Wegsacken in Kurven unterdrücken, High-Speed Druckstufe immer dann (die Dämpfung) erhöhen, wenn z.B. die Gabel durch schlägt. 

@Bremsenfrage:

Für mich rockt die Formula (in meinem Fall The One) extrem gut. Wenn man sie etwas wartet und die Tricks beim Entlüften einhält (s. Rose IG), dann ist das ne geile Bremse. Wenn man ne Sorglosbremse mit Power haben will geht wohl im Moment kein Weg an ner Saint vorbei (Jaaa Müs Lee, hast es geschafft...  )

So, ich geh mir jetzt nen Ast abärgern, dass der Wecker um 8 Uhr für umsonst gestellt war, weil hier das Gewitter 4.1 los geht.

Ride on.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2011)

Tja MIK ich bin auch umsonst raus, kein fahrtraining heute :-(

The One ist schon ne feine bremse, haptik , verarbeitung sowie der druckpunkt top.
Meine elixir 5 ist ja nicht schlecht, da schleift nix da quitscht nix und bremspower hat sie mehr als genug. Nach dem einbremsen. 
Gell MIK 

Aber der druckpunkt ist mir zu weich, von daher werden wohl meine Elixir CR bremshebel drauf kommen.


----------



## -MIK- (21. August 2011)

LOL, jauh, auf einmal war die Bremse eingebremst....


----------



## Alex-F (21. August 2011)

Forumupload funzt bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr. Naja, hier dann über Imageshack. Ich find die Tricons passen echt gut zu dem Bike


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

Jetzt noch die letzen kleinen Arbeiten / Besorgungen und ich bin fertig.

Eine Frage: 
Haben die Beef Cake Rahmen von 2010 auch shcon ISCG 05?


----------



## Montanez (21. August 2011)

Die (nicht vorhandene) Schmierung der Talas ist echt ne Frechheit!
Eine schweineteure Gabel und die schaffen es nicht genug Öl da reinzukippen. Die ist echt furztrocken, quitscht sogar beim einfedern an den Staubdichtungen. Hab mich mit der Mechanik der Talas noch nicht beschäftigt, was ist zu tun um nur das Schmieröl nachzufüllen/zu tauschen? An meiner Reba hab ich schon jede Art von Service und tuning mit Erfolg gemacht, wäre allerdings schön wenn das mit weniger aufwand ginge und ich sie nicht gleich komplett zerlegen muss, da ich 1. lieber fahren will und 2. nichtmals dafür Zeit hab im Moment.

Hat jemand gute Anleitungen zum warten der Talas 36 RLC FIT?
Das Manual von Fox ist ne ausgemachte Frechheit! Da steht NICHTS drin, nichtmals Empfehlungen bzgl. Luftdruck.

Auf deren Seite hab ich jetzt noch was gefunden: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html


----------



## psycho82 (21. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Forumupload funzt bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr. Naja, hier dann über Imageshack. Ich find die Tricons passen echt gut zu dem Bike



Zwei sehr schicke Räder habt ihr da

Wie fährt sich das Bionicon, wenn du das Heck überstreckst (Bionicon_System) im Uphill?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Die (nicht vorhandene) Schmierung der Talas ist echt ne Frechheit!
> Eine schweineteure Gabel und die schaffen es nicht genug Öl da reinzukippen. Die ist echt furztrocken, quitscht sogar beim einfedern an den Staubdichtungen. Hab mich mit der Mechanik der Talas noch nicht beschäftigt, was ist zu tun um nur das Schmieröl nachzufüllen/zu tauschen? An meiner Reba hab ich schon jede Art von Service und tuning mit Erfolg gemacht, wäre allerdings schön wenn das mit weniger aufwand ginge und ich sie nicht gleich komplett zerlegen muss, da ich 1. lieber fahren will und 2. nichtmals dafür Zeit hab im Moment.
> 
> Hat jemand gute Anleitungen zum warten der Talas 36 RLC FIT?
> ...




Schau am besten auf der FOX Seite nach und benutze das Handbuch von dem Modelljahr deiner Gabel. Im Internet sind die wesentlich ausführlicher als die, die man dazu bekommt.
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/manuals.htm

Ölmengen bekommt man hier:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm


----------



## Montanez (21. August 2011)

jo danke, die seiten hatte ich auch gefunden. aber manchmal findet man ja noch bessere anleitungen die nicht von seiten der hersteller kommen! auf mtb freeride gibts ein video z.b. für den kleinen service. frage ist halt ob es für den anfang erstmal reicht die staubdichtungen zu entfernen und die schaumstoffringe zu tränken?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (21. August 2011)

Damit und ner ordentlichen Ladung Motoröl kommt man (wenn man nicht dauernd im Staub wie gerade in Val die Sol fährt) eine Saison hin....


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

Kann mir noch jemand meine Frage beantworten?

Haben die 2010er Beef Cakes schon ISCG 05


----------



## morph027 (21. August 2011)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-rose-beefcake-8-fr-10-37900/ sagt ja...


----------



## Alex-F (21. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Zwei sehr schicke Räder habt ihr da
> 
> Wie fährt sich das Bionicon, wenn du das Heck überstreckst (Bionicon_System) im Uphill?
> 
> ...



Gut soweit. Brauch man nur bei wirklich steilen stellen, aber funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## -MIK- (21. August 2011)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht meckern aber wir sind hier im Bilder-Thread. Zu dem Wartungen von Fox Gabeln gibt es so viele Threads, lasst uns das wo anders diskutieren.

BTW.: Muss ein Fullquote eines Riesenfotos zwei Posts unter dem Foto wirklich sein @Psych?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Forumupload funzt bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr. Naja, hier dann über Imageshack. Ich find die Tricons passen echt gut zu dem Bike


Hey Alex, danke fürs neue Bild

Hab heut das Jabba Wood heut auch in der Farbkombi im Testcenter gesehen. Echt der Wahnsinn das Bike!

Werd wenn die Fotos da sind einen Thread über meinen heutigen Tag aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (21. August 2011)

Hat wer ein Bild bzw. weis die Farbgebung vom BeefCake FR SL 2012 ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. August 2011)

Mattschwarz mit schwarzer, glänzender Schrift! Unter anderem .


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2011)

Woher du wissen das?? Gibbets irgendwo Infos?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. August 2011)

Ich habs live gesehen . Rose hatte ein BC SL beim Treffen dabei. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibts alle Räder wieder schwarz anodisiert mit glänzender, schwarzer Schrift. Daneben wird es auch die übliche lackierte Version geben, deren Farbe ich noch nicht kenne. Das 2012er Jimbo zumindest ist wieder Petrol Green .


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2011)

Ah da hab ich doch was gefunden
http://www.technik.x4biker.com/stylisch-tourentauglich-das-neue-29er-fully-dr-z-von-rose.html

Schick sieht aus


----------



## jaxxxon (21. August 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mattschwarz mit schwarzer, glänzender Schrift! Unter anderem .



So stand auch eins auf der Bike Expo! Sehr fiese Optik. Wird mein neues, glaub ich...


----------



## Mithras (21. August 2011)

hab da was gefunden  Heisse Optik!







Quelle: MTB-Forum.it


----------



## -MIK- (21. August 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Petrol Green .



Wie geil, Müs Lee mag das Petrol Green und MIK die Saint... Haben wir uns ja doch gegenseitig geändert...


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2011)

So damit hier mal bilder reinkommen.

Von meiner heutigen tour, 45km und ich war platt. Mit so nem i-phone kann man ganz nette bildchen machen

Der ein oder andere weis wo das ist ...


----------



## Montanez (22. August 2011)

Eine letzte Talas Frage, dann bring ich auch bald wieder Bilder im eingefahrenen Zustand 
Was für Öl kippt ihr zur Schmierung rein? Stink normales  mineralisches Motoröl (Habe welches in 15WT)? Denke das sollte passen oder, da muss man nicht das schweineteure FOX zeugs da kaufen. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2011)

Motorex Gabelöl 7,5w für glaub was umme 13 Euro bei Rose. Oder ein 5er Motoröl. 15er finde ich was dickflüssig aber sollte auch gehen.


----------



## Montanez (22. August 2011)

Alles klar. Habe auch noch ein 5er von Rock Shox. Die geben halt für die meisten ihrer Gabeln zum schmieren 15er für die Dämpfung 5er an.


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2011)

Die schmierst ja nicht die Dämpfung sondern die Standrohre. Die Dämpfung ist gekapselt und hier veränderst Du nur das Öl, wenn Du mit den Dämpfungseigenschaften nicht zufrieden bist.


----------



## Montanez (23. August 2011)

Jaja, das habe ich schon verstanden!
Ich meinte ja nur das ich zur Schmierung meiner Reba 15Wt Motoröl verwendet habe weil Rock Shox zur Schmierung 15Wt Öl vorgibt (natürlich eigentlich ihr eigenes) und ich noch welches da hatte. Das 5er habe ich auch nur zur Dämpfung benutzt, habe die halt mal komplett zerlegt und gewartet. Sehr empfehlenswert btw...was da raus konnte man 
1.) nicht mehr Öl nennen und
2.) war es eindeutig zu wenig!

Danke nochens! Werd die die Tage mal auf machen (müssen).

Ansonsten ein traumhaftes bike! Aber das wusste ich vorher, die definitive Entscheidung ist nach dem bike Festival in Willingen gefallen dieses Jahr. Es hat sich einfach gegen die Konkurrenz durchgesetzt!


----------



## jojo2 (23. August 2011)

info
man kann mit einem rose auch fahren:


----------



## DH-Rida (24. August 2011)

immer diese deutsche post, mein bike hängt schon 2 tage im paketzentrum fest


----------



## wellness_28 (26. August 2011)

Hat irgendjemand ein schwarzes Rose-Fully mit roten Felgen oder ein braun-weißes Rose-Fully mit weißen Felgen und kann mal ein Foto einstellen ?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (26. August 2011)

In meine Fotos ist ein schwarz eloxiertes Canyon mit roten Felgen. Vom Grund her sollte das ja reichen, oder?


----------



## DH-Rida (27. August 2011)

mein bike is endlich, nach 7 langen wochen, da......und nach dem es eine woche in irgendwelchen paketzentren rumgestanden hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Schickes Beef Cake
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2011)

na dann viel spaß damit

by the way, sieht  aus

Cheers
George


----------



## DH-Rida (27. August 2011)

danke, werd ich bestimmt haben


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2011)

Lecker . Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle Lenker, Vorbau und Brücke rausschmeißen, das sieht nämlich verdammt hoch aus.


----------



## DH-Rida (27. August 2011)

sind zwar 6 spacer drin, aber auf dem bild wirkt des nur so verdammt hoch, is eig garnet sooo krass ^^ aber ich kann des auch net wegmachen, weil es gabelschaftrohr so lang is....


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2011)

Genau aus diesem Grund wurde die Säge erfunden, min Jung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2011)

glückwunsch!

fahr mal erstmal damit,
dann wirst du sehen, ob du die spacer behalten willst
und wenn nicht, dann findet sich ein weg...
freie bahn dir und deinem beef cake!


----------



## -MIK- (27. August 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund wurde die Säge erfunden, min Jung .



Oder der Rohrschneider.... 

Feindes Gerät hast da. Allerdings würde ich dem Müs Lee beipflichten, Vorbei gegen Direct Mount getauscht, hohe Brücke lassen. Aber dass muss jedem selber gefallen, kannst den Direct Mount ja erst einmal testen und die Spacer alle drin lassen..


----------



## DH-Rida (28. August 2011)

so, bin heut ma en local dh-trail gefahrn, und die brücke mit den spacern is net so schlecht wie ich befürchtet hatte.....und wie schon gesagt, auf dem bild wirkt des viel extremer wies eig is, vllt, weil ich des bild leicht von unten nach oben gemacht hab


----------



## Big_Foot (30. August 2011)

Mit dem Vorbau und Spacerturm stimme ich generell zu.
Aber wenn man noch an Afang der Bikekarriere steht ist es so besser, zumindest mit dem Vorbau.

So hat er bei einem Sturz die Chance das sich der Vorbau einfach wegdreht, mit Direct-Mount geht das nicht so einfach. Im schlimmsten Fall bricht der Lenker.


----------



## DH-Rida (30. August 2011)

ich mach morgen die 2 spacer über der brücke auf jeden fall weg ! und wenn ich glück hab bekomm ich von rose die niedrige brücke kostenlos noch geschickt


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (30. August 2011)

Meine Bilder dauern noch nen bissl. Probefahrt Sonntag war knaller bis auf die bekanntermaßen noch bockige Gabel. Geometrie passt erschreckend gut, Sicherheitsgefühl fatal hoch und verführt zum kacheln. Da muss man sich bremsen.
Erstes knacken aus'm Tretlager eben beseitigt und dabei festegestellt dass die Leitungen aus'm Rahmen über'm Dämpfer bissl aneinander quitschen. Mal Gewebeband drankleben, vllt hilfts.

Ach, ich bin einfach nur glück mit dem Bimbo


----------



## BSChris (30. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Meine Bilder dauern noch nen bissl. Probefahrt Sonntag war knaller bis auf die bekanntermaßen noch bockige Gabel. Geometrie passt erschreckend gut, Sicherheitsgefühl fatal hoch und verführt zum kacheln. Da muss man sich bremsen.
> Erstes knacken aus'm Tretlager eben beseitigt und dabei festegestellt dass die Leitungen aus'm Rahmen über'm Dämpfer bissl aneinander quitschen. Mal Gewebeband drankleben, vllt hilfts.
> 
> Ach, ich bin einfach nur glück mit dem Bimbo


Woran lag das Knacken am Tretlager?
Gruß
Ich


----------



## Montanez (30. August 2011)

hab auch nach der 3. fahrt ein lautes knacken gehabt, glaub aber es waren die Pedalen. raus, sauber gemacht, gefettet  wieder rein und in der wohnung wars weg. morgen fahre ich wieder. mal sehn.ist aber normal das man die tretlager nachziehen muss. meine sehen gut geschmiert aus, rose scheint das gewissenhaft zu machen, das hab ich aber auch schon anders gesehn bei händlerbikes a la Cube.


----------



## -MIK- (31. August 2011)

Knack-weg-Thread einfach mal durchgucken...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (31. August 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Woran lag das Knacken am Tretlager?
> Gruß
> Ich



Nicht fest genug angezogen und ich fand ein wenig trocken...

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (31. August 2011)

Endlich fertig, nur noch Feintuning 





(Züge werden noch gekürzt)


Was noch kommt:
- Titanfeder für DHX
- Bashguard


----------



## DH-Rida (31. August 2011)

titanfeder is unnötig (meine meinung) und wie viele zähne hat dein kettenblatt, sieht sehr klein aus....ansonsten gutes bike 

und noch was zur titanfeder, die feder kostet zwischen 250 und 350 euro, da kaste dir die stahlfeder von eibach für 150 holen und hast blos ein paar gramm mehr, aber die 200 gramm zwischen stadart stahlfeder und titan merkt man sowieso net


----------



## Guent (31. August 2011)

Schönes Moped!!!


----------



## overkill_KA (1. September 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> titanfeder is unnötig (meine meinung) und wie viele zähne hat dein kettenblatt, sieht sehr klein aus....ansonsten gutes bike
> 
> und noch was zur titanfeder, die feder kostet zwischen 250 und 350 euro, da kaste dir die stahlfeder von eibach für 150 holen und hast blos ein paar gramm mehr, aber die 200 gramm zwischen stadart stahlfeder und titan merkt man sowieso net




Hat 32 Zähne, ist vom Canyon übernommen. Möchte schauen wie ich damit zurecht komme. Wenns nichts ist kommt 36iger rein.

Titanfeder auch wegen Gewicht, aber hauptsächlich auch wegen Optik  Hab ja Bald Geburtstag


----------



## DH-Rida (1. September 2011)

achso, wenns dir hauptsächlich um die optik geht, passt dann halt besser zur gabel 
aber haste dir schon ma die k9 industries eibach feder angeguckt? is auch so silber/titan farben und wesentlich billiger


----------



## overkill_KA (1. September 2011)

Sehen schick aus. Wo bekommt man die?


----------



## DH-Rida (1. September 2011)

musst ma bei www.everyday26.de gucken


----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

Hi Leute.
Ich brauche Hilfe! Irgendwie will die Schaltung nicht.

Hardware:
Sram x9 Schaltwerk
XT Umwerfer an Blackspire Stinger E-Type
SLX Innenlager
XT Kurbel (22 Zähne, 32 Zähne)
SLX Kette mit 110 Gliedern

Folgende Probleme:
1)
Ich hab wie andere hier in dem Thread eine Blackspire E-Type und die zurechtgesägt. Da dann den Umwerfer montiert, doch ich komm nicht auf das kleinste Kettenblatt.
Die Kette schleift immer am Umwerfer nur währende der Fahrt geht sie manchmal aufs kleine KB. 

2)
Mein Schaltwerk schafft es nicht das kleinste und größte Ritzel auf der Kassette zu bedienen. Brauch ich evtl eine kleinere Kassette? 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Hilfe , bin am verzweifeln


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. September 2011)

1. Montier den Umwerfer am Rahmen.
2. Lies dir mal das kleine Büchlein der X9 durch, da steht drin, wie es gemacht wird. Für den Rest -> Google.
3. Hier ist die Galerie. Technikfragen bitte woanders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (3. September 2011)

Leider ist meine kassettenabschlußmutter heute nicht gekommen somit musste ich wieder das DT rad mit dem Racing Ralph einbauen.
Naja auf asphalt und berg ab gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber bergauf gar nicht mal so gut.

Ich laber zuviel hier gehören fotos hin ...


----------



## DH-Rida (3. September 2011)

schickes bike aber vorallem geiles bild!!! der hintergrund hat was


----------



## Guent (3. September 2011)

Cool...super Foddo!


----------



## Montanez (3. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Leider ist meine kassettenabschlußmutter heute nicht gekommen somit musste ich wieder das DT rad mit dem Racing Ralph einbauen.
> Naja auf asphalt und berg ab gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber bergauf gar nicht mal so gut.



Hast du bergab und bergauf vertauscht? anders kann ichs mir beim RR nicht erklären! oder meinst du den grip bergauf wenns uneben wird? bergab find ich denn katastrophal wenn man nicht gerade cc strecken lang düst! 
schönes foto btw!


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Hast du bergab und bergauf vertauscht? anders kann ichs mir beim RR nicht erklären! oder meinst du den grip bergauf wenns uneben wird? bergab find ich denn katastrophal wenn man nicht gerade cc strecken lang düst!
> schönes foto btw!


 

Der RR ist und bleibt ne CC racing pelle, von grip bzw traktion ist der reifen recht weit entfernt.
Aber er rollt auf asphalt sehr gut sowie auf waldautobahnen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit zum ausdruck bringen 

Cheers
George


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. September 2011)

Ich war Euch noch etwas schuldig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Ich war Euch noch etwas schuldig...


 

warum nur so klein 

Kommt da noch ne vario stütze drann ?


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2011)

eins hab ich noch von der gestrigen tour


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. September 2011)

IT-technisches unvermögen 

Vario kommt noch, japp. Bin mir nur noch unschlüssig welche. RS oder KS

Micha


----------



## -MIK- (4. September 2011)

Die Farben von Deinen Bildern sind echt erste Sahne Geroge!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> IT-technisches unvermögen
> 
> Vario kommt noch, japp. Bin mir nur noch unschlüssig welche. RS oder KS
> 
> Micha


 

Ah ok 

ich würde die RS nehmen...




-MIK- schrieb:


> Die Farben von Deinen Bildern sind echt erste Sahne Geroge!!!


 

zeig ich dir mal wie das geht, aber ohne Photoshop geht nix !

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (5. September 2011)

Bist eigentlich trocken zuhause angekommen?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (5. September 2011)

Tendiere auch zur RS. Welche Länge hast Du? GIibt doch 400 und 380, ne?


----------



## -MIK- (5. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> zeig ich dir mal wie das geht, aber ohne Photoshop geht nix !



HDR? Aber die Nachhilfe nehme ich gerne an... 

@Variostütze: Rock Shox, wertig, funktioniert und sieht klasse aus. Wenn Du wegen der Länge überlegst, bedenke, dass Du trotz Vario die Stütze noch ausziehen können musst, wenn Du das Bike in den Montageständer hängst.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Tendiere auch zur RS. Welche Länge hast Du? GIibt doch 400 und 380, ne?


 
Es gibt 420 und 380, ich hab 380 bei rahmengröße "L" was bei meiner schritlänge von 86,6cm absolut ausreichend ist.




Alex-F schrieb:


> Bist eigentlich trocken zuhause angekommen?


 
So gerade eben, by the way. War ein toller vormittag mit euch beiden !





-MIK- schrieb:


> HDR? Aber die Nachhilfe nehme ich gerne an...


 
Ist kein HDR, wie gesagt ich zeig dir das mal. hast ne grund mich mal zu besuchen, dann machen wir hier ne kleine tour noch im anschluß.


So ich will bilder sehen *lach*


----------



## Alex-F (5. September 2011)

Wir waren uns nicht sicher. Wir hatten die Bikes grade im Kofferraum verpackt, da fing das Unwetter an 

Ja war ne schöne Runde!
Zum Thema Bergziege: am Tag vorher meinte sie zu mir noch das "Uphill" dann eher so ihre Disziplin wäre, nicht immer nur runter rasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2011)

und ob das ihre diziplin ist, sie war ja noch nicht mal außer atem als sie oben war ....

Ich muß wieder regelmäßiger trainieren ....


----------



## Alex-F (5. September 2011)

Nicht überbewerten, wenn die erst mal unser Gewicht tragen würde.....


----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2011)

leute bilder, das wird hier sonst noch ne one man show


----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Würd ja gern mitmischen, aber ich muss noch so lange warten 

EDIT: Schickes Bike, was für eine Rahmengröße hast du?
Hab mich schon mit dem Gedanken abgefunden einen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen zu müssen ...
Wobei mir vermutlich eine Flasche auch nicht reichen wird. ^^


----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2011)

Ist rahmengöße "L"

Meine trinkblase ist heute auch gekommen. Die 0,5l bottel ist einfach zu wenig.
Der vorteil beim rucksack, kannst alles gut verstauen


----------



## DH-Rida (7. September 2011)

@bilder posten:  von mir kommen demnächst bilder, wenn ich wieder im bikepark bin (mit ner gescheiten kamera)


----------



## Radler4fun (7. September 2011)

hier mein Onkel, keine Woche alt und quasi noch warm 




..arghh, wolltes das Pic eigentlich direkt posten


----------



## Guent (7. September 2011)

Schee... 

Taucht die Kindshock was?


----------



## Radler4fun (7. September 2011)

jep, taucht gut ein und wieder auf 

Nein, im ernst: Bisher macht sie einen guten Eindruck. Vor allem auf Touren mit ständigen Auf und Ab will ich sie nicht mehr missen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (7. September 2011)

Na, dann muss ich da doch mal ran... aber erst müssen noch ein paar gescheite Protektoren her...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (8. September 2011)

Radler4fun schrieb:


> jep, taucht gut ein und wieder auf
> 
> Nein, im ernst: Bisher macht sie einen guten Eindruck. Vor allem auf Touren mit ständigen Auf und Ab will ich sie nicht mehr missen!



Is des nicht bissel blöd zum absenken oder rauf holen immer die Hand vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen?
Oder stört das nicht so?!


----------



## Radler4fun (8. September 2011)

Nein überhaupt nicht. Ich musste vorher nicht nur eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen sondern komplett absteigen um meine Sattelstütze einzustellen (vor Down- oder Uphills). Insofern liegen da gerade Welten zwischen 

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, wer den Luxus einer Remote Control gewöhnt ist wird die Hände nur noch zum Popo kratzen vom Lenker nehmen wollen


----------



## morph027 (8. September 2011)

Nicht mal das, das mach ich mit geschicktem Reiben an der Sattelnase


----------



## GeorgeP (8. September 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Nicht mal das, das mach ich mit geschicktem Reiben an der Sattelnase


 

 der war gut, aber wo du recht hast du recht


----------



## Guent (8. September 2011)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bildchen, um mal wieder zum "threadthema" zurückzukommen...höhöhö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kFABIANj (8. September 2011)

Lilli :


----------



## GeorgeP (8. September 2011)

und er strahlt immer noch


----------



## Koerk (8. September 2011)

oh man ... das macht einen so heiß endlich aufs eigene zu steigen... :-D
nettes bike - und wie macht sich die HS?


----------



## Alex-F (8. September 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein paar Bildchen, um mal wieder zum "threadthema" zurückzukommen...höhöhö!



Sehr chic, vor allem mit der Hammerschmit


----------



## Guent (8. September 2011)

Der Hammerschlonz is super!
Dieses ganze Gejammer von wegen Reibung und Lärm im Overdrive, höheres Gewicht, Leistungsverlust etc... FAKKK IT! 

Ich kann die Mühle hier bei mir gut den Berg hochtreten, runter geht´s auch schnell genug, Bodenfreiheit bei Stufen o.ä. is unerreicht und als Kettenführung auch gut, es scheppert nix!
Und der Hammer is halt das "Umschalten vorne"...waaahnsinn! 
Auch lockere "Waldautobahntouren" mit der Freundin sind total easy...
Nie mehr ohne!!! (also ohne HS...höhöhö!)

Einziger Makel am Moped:
Die Pedale sind recht nah am Boden. Der ein oder andere Aufsetzer in felsigem/verblocktem Gelände war schon dabei...

Aber ansonsten ein Hammerbike!!! Ich könnt schon wieder!!!


----------



## -MIK- (8. September 2011)

Gibt es für die HS kürzere Kurbeln?

Wenn ich mir heute ein neues Jimbo kaufen würde, nicht ohne Hammerschmidt....


----------



## Guent (8. September 2011)

Gute Frage... muss mal gucken ob die AM Kürzer sind... ich hab die Freeride druff...


----------



## Mithras (8. September 2011)

Guent .. schickes Moped  ... noch einmal Weihnachten und  danach noch ein paarmal schlafen, dann is Soeins auch Meins  *gg*






des da solls werden, nur noch mit ner Shimano Saint


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. September 2011)

Gibt es! Als 165 und 170mm-Versionen verfügbar.


----------



## Guent (8. September 2011)

Na denn frohe Weihnachten!

Dieses schwarz in schwarz Rahmendesign is einfach nur geil!!!
Noch zwei Bier und ich pack den Edding aus und mal meinen Bock an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (8. September 2011)

Prost!


----------



## Guent (8. September 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gibt es! Als 165 und 170mm-Versionen verfügbar.



Wasn? Kurbellänge bei der HS?

Wär interressant... aber ich glaub bei kürzeren Kurbeln bekomm ich mit meinen langen Beinen ´nen Schlaganfall wenn´s mal schneller geht...hahuhu!

Andererseits fall ich demnächst bestimmt derbe aufs Maul mit dieser Aufsetzerei...


----------



## OJMad (9. September 2011)

An das Aufsetzen gewöhnt man sich und passt seinen Fahrstil an.
Habe am Anfang auch ganz schön geflucht.
Aber inzwischen passierts mir eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

Tja, tiefe Tretlager haben eben leider nicht nur Vorteile.
Habe übrigens ne 175er-Kurbel
Kürzer wäre nix bei ner SL von 94 cm


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Naja, wenn Du lange Beine hast, kannst keine kurzen Kurbeln fahren, sollteste zumindest nicht. Einfach den Fahrstil dahin gehend ändern, dass Du an Kanten im Parallelstand stehst.


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2011)

bilder!
sonst mach ich weiter
also seht zu!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10360


----------



## NeooeN (10. September 2011)

Was ist das für ein Lied in deinem Video ?


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2011)

sind zwei stücke
müsste eigentlich am ende stehen
das letzte ist von 
elle lefant
und das erste ist von 
pronobozo


(oh mann!
jetzt bin ich drauf reingefallen und hab´ hier auch wieder was geschrieben, ohne ein bild zu zeigen - mist und sorry)


----------



## NeooeN (10. September 2011)

danke


----------



## DH-Rida (10. September 2011)

so, heut wird am bike geschraubt (neue kettenführung) bilder gibts entweder morgen oder nächstes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2011)

â30Â°C 30Km und 600Hm spÃ¤ter, war ne geile tour gestern 

Ich war ganz schÃ¶n platt !


----------



## DH-Rida (11. September 2011)

sehr nice....3 mal Rose â¥


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

schönes trio ...
george, mik und von wem ist das dritte?
ich hoffe es finden sich im winter noch genügend möglichkeiten mitzufahren


----------



## Alex-F (11. September 2011)

Yep schönes Foto 

Freitag auch ne "spontan Tour", von uns zum Rhein gemacht. 60km & 1500hm sinds abschließend geworden, danach war Feierabend


----------



## Eksduro (11. September 2011)

@ george:

jaja..kaum is man weg schon wird die knippse gezückt 

ist aber echt ein schickes bild geworden mit super farben und miks schrauberbunker als hintergrund...

ich hab die 40km noch voll gemacht und heute tut mir alles weh...weniger wegen der anstrengung aber das mißglückte steilwandsurfen hat ein paar spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Alex-F (11. September 2011)

Aha, dann ist das misteriöse 3. Bike dein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (11. September 2011)

ne....das hier ist meins




ich hab mich aber kurz vorm ziel verdrückt um noch nach hause zu strampeln...

das dritte ist von einem kumpel vom george


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> schönes trio ...
> george, mik und von wem ist das dritte?


 
Ist von meinem bekanten, hatt seine jungfernfahrt 






Alex-F schrieb:


> Yep schönes Foto
> 
> Freitag auch ne "spontan Tour", von uns zum Rhein gemacht. 60km & 1500hm sinds abschließend geworden, danach war Feierabend


 

Kompliment !



Eksduro schrieb:


> @ george:
> 
> jaja..kaum is man weg schon wird die knippse gezückt
> 
> ...


 

Ich wollt ja auf dem trail ein paar bilder machen, aber da MIK ja gefilmt hat, hab ichs dann doch verworfen 

Du hast da echt noch die 40Km voll gemacht, also ich war froh als wir beim MIK angekommen sind.

Ja die missglückte aktion hat recht heftig ausgesehen, ich hoffe ist nicht allzuschlimm ???


----------



## Eksduro (11. September 2011)

passt soweit...zu den spuren die gestern zu sehen waren haben sich noch ein paar blaue flecke gesellt....aber zum glück nix schlimmeres passiert...

hätts auch gern mal gesehen, aber miks kamera war wohl nicht auf den spontan sturzflug vorbeitet...

also bald mal auf ein neues wie gesagt, war ne super truppe fand ich


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2011)

schön zu hören das außer ein paar schrammen und blauen flecken nichts weiter ist !

Ja, die truppe gestern war echt gut !


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

Wo genau seid ihr gefahren?


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Bergische Runde @ Koerk.

@Eksduro:  für die 40km, ich hatte am Samstag einen meiner schlimmsten Tourtage. Is mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen. BTW. Magix rendert gerade das Video...


----------



## Eksduro (11. September 2011)

ach joa...gibt schlimmeres oder....ich war selbst erstaunt das es bei mir so gut ging da ich in letzter zeit auch recht wenig gefahren bin...

die "dellen" nervten etwas, aber nachdem ich vor dem "buchholzen" anstieg noch mein proviant verdrückt hab lief es "beinmäßig" ganz gut...

nächsten samstag willingen wird bei mir leider nicht hinhauen weil ich am späten nachmittag wieder hier sein muss, aber solltet ihr auch nicht fahren würd ich euch zur "3 Königstour" begrüßen


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

wo ist die "bergische runde"? :-D
bin hier ganz neu und kenne keinen einzigen streckennamen ^^
ich hoffe ja, dass ich genug leute zum mitfahren finde wenn ich endlich mein neues bike habe ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

@Eksduro: Schade mit Samstag aber wenn Willingen fällt, können wir mal über die Runde bei Dir sprechen.

@Koerk: War einfach nur ne kleine Runde im Bergischem Land.


----------



## Eksduro (11. September 2011)

ok...


...und ansonsten sind wir natürlich gespannte auf das video....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Lädt grad hoch.... 26% von 436MB


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

Da muss ich dann wohl mal gucken wer mich mitnimmt... :-D
Oder wenn das Touren sind die 2-3 Tage vorher "geplant" werden, organisier ich mir den T4 von meinen Eltern - krieg ich das Bike dann auch rein. ^^


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Das Bike geht auch in nen Polo....


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

Trifft sich gut :-D
Aber der Transport im T4 wäre bedeutend bequemer. ;-)

Aber erstmal zittern, ob morgen alles auf "vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin in ca. 3 Wochen" korrigiert wird ... das wär ein Hammer.


----------



## -MIK- (12. September 2011)

Videoooooo


----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2011)

Geiles Vid, leider bin ich nicht mit drauf. Naja wer will schon auch einen biker im schneckentempo sehen


----------



## -MIK- (12. September 2011)

Doch biste, am Anfang fahr ich an Dir vorbei... Nächstes Mal bekommste eine 2 Minuten Sequenz spendiert!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2011)

um gottes willen, du langweilst die user zu tode


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2011)

also ich finde schnecken spannend

das video dazu habe ich jetzt mal wieder rausgenommen -
nicht dass da noch jemand reinguckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (12. September 2011)

@ mik: schikkadelique


----------



## MettiMett (12. September 2011)

Geiles Video!!! Da würde ich auch ma mitmachen ;-)


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

dito


----------



## BSChris (16. September 2011)

So hier ist mein Drahtesel


----------



## MettiMett (16. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> So hier ist mein Drahtesel



Schick!


----------



## jojo2 (17. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> So hier ist mein Drahtesel
> [/IMG]



was machst du denn so mit deinem rad?
also, schon klar: vermutlich fahren,
aber wie, wo, was?


(ich mein ja nur... rein interesse halber.
räder sind ja keine briefmarken, die ins album kommen, um dann immer mal wieder herausgeholt und mit der lupe betrachtet zu werden.
der unterschied zwischen den rädern mag ein optischer sein,
aber...
entscheidend ist doch immer der drauf sitzt und was der mt seinem rad macht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Finken (17. September 2011)

Hi,

das Rose Video von eurem Treffen ist jetzt online,
grade gesehen 

Gruß 


http://bike-channel.tv/film/die-guten-onkels-uncle-jimbo-treffen-in-willingen


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. September 2011)

Ist gut geworden .


----------



## -MIK- (18. September 2011)

Feines Filmchen....


----------



## Larsenator (18. September 2011)

Also hier mein neues Bike. Ist gestern angekommen.


----------



## Koerk (18. September 2011)

schaut gut aus,
ich muss mir neue laufräder holen wenn wieder mehr geld da ist - wo ich deine jetzt sehe
die Crankbrothers Opium haben es mir ja angetan... 
Aber mal schauen, erstmal klafft ein Loch im Geldbeutel ^^


----------



## GeorgeP (18. September 2011)

@ Larsenator

Schikes teil, gratuliere!

Cheers
George


----------



## BSChris (18. September 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was machst du denn so mit deinem rad?
> also, schon klar: vermutlich fahren,
> aber wie, wo, was?
> 
> ...



Hauptsächlich fahre ich durch Wald. Nicht weit von mir ist der Elm und der Harz.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. September 2011)

Larsenator schrieb:


> Also hier mein neues Bike. Ist gestern angekommen.


 
Da fällt mir gerade auf das die weisen speichen vorne und hinten unterschiedlich eingespeicht sind.
Ist zwar keine technischer mangel aber optisch würd mich das schon gewaltig stören ..

Cheers
George


----------



## Koerk (18. September 2011)

Ich find die sind so eingespannt, dass sie das ventil "hervorheben"
schön find ichs aber auch nicht. ^^


----------



## Larsenator (18. September 2011)

Hmm ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, aber jetzt wo du´s sagst...
Also ich finds jetzt nicht sooo dramatisch, aber du hast schon recht, schön ist es auch nicht gerade. Aber ich bin erstmal voll happy, dass ich mein hardtail jetzt nicht mehr den Downhill runterkloppen muss.
Ach ja, was ich noch fragen wollte: Ist das eigentlich fürn Bikepark zugelassen, also bin ich da dann auch versichert? Im Oktober solls nämlich das erste mal nach Winterberg gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2011)

Jup, es ist zugelassen und aushalten tut es sicher mehr als die meisten vom Rad abverlangen können .


----------



## Larsenator (18. September 2011)

Ahh! Das ist gut, ich hatte nämlich keine Lust mir da nen Bike auszuleihen.


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich fahre ich durch Wald. Nicht weit von mir ist der Elm und der Harz.



schöne gegenden da, mit allem, was das herz begehrt.
touren fahren, schöne anspruchsvolle abfahrten und 
reichlich fahrtechnische herausforderungen. dafür ist dein rad ja dann bestens - mit flatpedals und hydraulisch versenkbarer sattelstütze -ausgestattet.
viel spass damit


----------



## BSChris (19. September 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schöne gegenden da, mit allem, was das herz begehrt.
> touren fahren, schöne anspruchsvolle abfahrten und
> reichlich fahrtechnische herausforderungen. dafür ist dein rad ja dann bestens - mit flatpedals und hydraulisch versenkbarer sattelstütze -ausgestattet.
> viel spass damit



Ja denke auch das es genau richtig ist für diesen Einsatzzweck 
Danke danke


----------



## Larsenator (19. September 2011)

@ GeorgeP:
Ich hab mir das mit den Speichen heute nochmal genauer angeguckt. Das liegt am Blickwinkel. Wenn man das Fahrrad mal dreht, wandern die weißen Speichen von so: / \,
über so: l l, nach so: \ /. Auf dem Foto sieht man´s halt nicht, aber falls du meine "Skizze" verstanden hast, weißt du ja was ich meine...

Naja, fährt sich eigentlich super, nur die Bremsen müssen sich noch einbremsen, wie lange hat das bei euch bei den Elixir R denn so gedauert, wenn man mal fragen darf? Ich muss die nach geschätzten 70km auf Straße noch fast dazu zwingen.


----------



## Mithras (19. September 2011)

bis die richtig da waren an die 100km ... nach nem knackigen Downhill und einmal verbrannt gemüffelt, waren se richtig eingebremst ^^


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> bis die richtig da waren an die 100km ... nach nem knackigen Downhill und einmal verbrannt gemüffelt, waren se richtig eingebremst ^^



Wat??  Auf der 4km Straßenanfahrt zur ersten Abfahrt angebremst, nach der ersten Abfahrt eingebremst.


----------



## Mithras (19. September 2011)

kann auch sein, dass se eher da waren, aber soo schnell gings nicht *g*


----------



## herkulars (20. September 2011)

Man muss die Dinger zum Einbremsen schon hart rannehmen. Also beim Downhill (am besten auf der Strasse) nochmal ordentlich reintreten, dann kräftig, aber mit Gefühl (Räder sollen nicht blockieren) bremsen. Am besten abwechselnd einmal vorne, einmal hinten, damit die Bremsen sich die Kraft nicht teilen können. Das ein paar Mal und Du hast die volle Bremswirkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (20. September 2011)

Meine waren nach knapp 15Km eingebremst, frag mal den MIK. Er hat meinen beinahe über den lenker abflug mitbekommen 

Wenn man die bremse richtig einbremst, ca 25x aus 25-30KmH runter bis auf ca 10KmH, sollte sie schon gute verzögern.
Wenn bei 70Km noch keine optimale bremswirkung erreicht ist, würde ich die beläge mal mit 80ziger schmirgel anrauhen und wie oben beschrieben einbremsen.
Ansonsten wird die bremse nie ihre optimale bremswirkung erreichen.

Cheers
George


----------



## pajac (20. September 2011)

Hallo,
waren die Bremsen bei Euch am Anfang auch so extrem laut (pfeifen, quitschen, etc) ??
ich krieg schon fast die Kriese  . bin mit meinem neuen Granite Chief vielleicht 60km gefahren und es wird immer noch nicht besser.
hmm??


----------



## Guent (20. September 2011)

Meine Freundin hat die Formula RX, die quitschen und pfeifen immer, auch nach einstellen...is bei denen wohl so Brauch... 
Meine Elixir R machen nur nach langen Abfahrten im Schlamm ab und zu Geräusche, sonst nüscht...


----------



## pajac (20. September 2011)

ich habe die Formula RX 203/180..


----------



## Guent (20. September 2011)

Viel Spass im Konzertclub!


----------



## Alex-F (20. September 2011)

Meine RX macht nur beim Schieben Krach. Ick fahr meistens, lässt sich also aushalten.

Da war George' Bremse beim letzten gemeinsamen Ausritt lauter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (20. September 2011)

Also ich kenne keinen mit ner RX die ruhiggestellt werden konnte...


----------



## Alex-F (20. September 2011)

Hab ich kein wirkliches Problem mit. Wenn komplett nass dann ja, bis trocken gebremst, aber ansonsten nicht. Ja ich habe beim Straßen fahren vorne ein leichtes klirren, das liegt aber an der Scheibe die einen Schlag hat. Sollte ich mal richten lassen.


----------



## Larsenator (20. September 2011)

Da ich bis jetzt ja nur Straße gefahren bin, werde ich die Bremsbeläge mal aufrauhen, vielleicht auch nen bisschen Brake Cleaner auf die Scheibe und dann mal nen Downhill runter. Ich hoffe mal das es dann klappt. Ansonsten danke für die Tipps


----------



## GeorgeP (20. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Meine RX macht nur beim Schieben Krach. Ick fahr meistens, lässt sich also aushalten.
> 
> Da war George' Bremse beim letzten gemeinsamen Ausritt lauter


 

Mit den orginalscheiben ist da aber ruhe  
Ich muss ja immer was zu basteln haben


----------



## Alex-F (20. September 2011)

Ja blöd das, hat bei mir auch angefangen. Sobald man einmal den Schrauber in die Hand nimmt findet man täglich was neus das gerichtet werden kann.....


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2011)

Allheilmittel für quietschende Formulas ist die Scheiben abbauen und beidseitig mit einem Ölstein schleifen! (Hab ich schon in einigen Forenbeiträgen gefunden), die Lochung der Scheibe ist wohl nicht ganz Plan und deswegen is die Scheibe laut ... schleifen und gut! 

Und nu aber weiter mit Bildern... Bremsenprobleme sind Offtopic


----------



## DH-Rida (20. September 2011)

die RX an meinem the bruce 4x sind beim bremsen auch immer laut, aber was solls, hab ja an meinem beef cake dh die saint, die muss man so gut wie garnet einbremsen, geile power von anfang an


----------



## Darth (21. September 2011)

Hier endlich auch meins


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2011)

Na dann gratuliere ich mal 

LG
George


----------



## Koerk (21. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Viel Spaß mir dem Teil, ich hoffe der Bericht folgt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (21. September 2011)

Die Klingel stellt eine Verletzungsgefahr dar


----------



## MettiMett (21. September 2011)

Da hatter Recht...


----------



## Darth (21. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Die Klingel stellt eine Verletzungsgefahr dar



dabei habe ich sie doch schon in tarnfarbe montiert


----------



## Larsenator (21. September 2011)

Schickes Teil 
Was ist das fürn Fahrradständer auf dem das steht? Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Link schicken? So einen könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen...


----------



## Darth (21. September 2011)

Dankeschön!
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/topeak-flashstand-fat/aid:346999

dort findest du den ständer, echt praktisch,bis jetzt stabil und mobil


----------



## Larsenator (21. September 2011)

Okay danke!
Im Moment muss ich mein bike nämlich leider noch gegen ein anderes lehnen, da unsere Garage zur Zeit überfüllt ist...


----------



## BSChris (21. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/topeak-flashstand-fat/aid:346999
> 
> dort findest du den ständer, echt praktisch,bis jetzt stabil und mobil



Cooles teil, kannte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Darth (22. September 2011)

könnte nur was billiger sein... aber dafür erfüllt es den zweck. zusammengeklappt so groß wie 2 zigarettenschachteln.
muss auch noch in der garage nen wandhalter anschrauben...


----------



## overkill_KA (24. September 2011)

Hi
Hab Spiel im Hinterbau von meinem Beef Cake.
Ich denke das es nicht normal ist oder?

Auf jeder Seite zwischen Schwinge und Hinterbau sind eine Unterlegsscheibe aus Metall und Plastik. Schrauben sind angezogen.

Kann ich "normale" Unterlegsscheiben anstelle der orginalen einbauen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. September 2011)

Evtl. Lager durch? Das äußert sich z.B. durch Spiel am Hinterbau


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

Ich glaube hier gehts immer noch um bilder 

Geile tour heute gehabt und ich bin endlich eine schlüsselstelle gefahren wo ich vorher immer abgestigen bin 

Mein GC nach artgerechtem ausflug 

Cheers
George


----------



## Mithras (25. September 2011)

Nice .. war heut auch im Park unterwegs und hab mich noch  an einigen Stellen vom Tempo her steigern können, auch die kleineren Drops werden immer sicherer, nächstes Jahr gehts dann an Teile wo bisher der Chickenway herhalten musste *g*


----------



## Koerk (25. September 2011)

schickes airbrush design george, gefällt mir


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> schickes airbrush design george, gefällt mir


 

War auch nicht teuer, danach hats mich selber in den dreck geworfen
Irgendwie war wohl mein rechtes bein zu kurz als ich stehen bleiben wollte.




Mithras schrieb:


> Nice .. war heut auch im Park unterwegs und hab mich noch  an einigen Stellen vom Tempo her steigern können, auch die kleineren Drops werden immer sicherer, nächstes Jahr gehts dann an Teile wo bisher der Chickenway herhalten musste *g*


 
Das bike gibt mir immer mehr vertrauen auch die tipps die ich von Mik bekommen habe helfen weiter. Aber von sprüngen bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt.
Ich kipp ja schon um wenn ich stehen bleiben soll *lach*
Spaß beiseite, das kommt alles noch. Üben üben üben und noch viel mehr fahren heist da wohl das zauberwort


----------



## Mithras (25. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das bike gibt mir immer mehr vertrauen auch die tipps die ich von Mik bekommen habe helfen weiter. Aber von sprüngen bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt.
> Ich kipp ja schon um wenn ich stehen bleiben soll *lach*
> Spaß beiseite, das kommt alles noch. Üben üben üben und noch viel mehr fahren heist da wohl das zauberwort



Jepp, meine Meinung, mit jeder Abfahrt wird man nen Tick besser, kommt an Stellen wo es gehangen hat flüssiger durch usw ... bin auch keiner von den Kamikaze-Piloten, taste mich auch heran. Das Granite Chief is denk ich meinem Radon recht ähnlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2011)

@ George!


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das Granite Chief is denk ich meinem Radon recht ähnlich ...


 

Bis auf den federweg tuen die sich beide nix !


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

naja ein hab ich noch, so richtig knallbunt


----------



## Koerk (25. September 2011)

nette "Kulisse",
was für Bremsen hast du da dran?
Wenn mein Bike fertig ist gibts Bilder im Schnee


----------



## Mithras (25. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bis auf den federweg tuen die sich beide nix !



Vorn hat das Slide mittlerweile auch 15cm, Hinten 14


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> nette "Kulisse",
> was für Bremsen hast du da dran?
> Wenn mein Bike fertig ist gibts Bilder im Schnee


 

Avid Elixir5 mit HS1 Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Darth (29. September 2011)

so, heute bin ich mal meine erste, längere runde gefahren. leider nur waldautobahn (wegen dem arm)
einfach herrlich wie man dahingleitet. das fahrwerk schluckt alles, die bremsen greifen trotz fehlender einbremsung schon ordentlich, kein klingeln, schleifen oder ähnliches!!!
nur die sattelstütze widerstrebt mir... sie hält den sattel nicht mit der nase abgesenkt fest. rappelt sich immer weider gerade... also nochwas tauschen


----------



## Alex-F (29. September 2011)

Schönes Bike, gutes Foto 

Und ich muss sagen, in der Farb Kombi hätte ich es nach den Katalog & Marketing Bildern nie gekauft, nach deinem Foto würde ich mir das echt übelegen, sehr chic.


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2011)

vorteilhaft ins licht gesetzt
viel spass damit!


(an die flaschen in den rahmen 
muss ich mich aber immer wieder auf´s neue gewöhnen)


----------



## Darth (29. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, gutes Foto
> 
> Und ich muss sagen, in der Farb Kombi hätte ich es nach den Katalog & Marketing Bildern nie gekauft, nach deinem Foto würde ich mir das echt übelegen, sehr chic.



danke!
schwarze bikes hatte ich genug^^ deswegen habe ich mich eigentlich direkt für die farbkombi entschieden. vom aktuellen 2012er modell finde ich diese wiederum nicht so gelungen... sieht aus als wenn das heck voll schei***...äh, schoko braun wär^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## San_Jager (29. September 2011)

Dann Stell  ich mal auch ein Bild von meinen Uncle hier rein.
Bin mit den Rad total zufrieden (sogar über meine Erwartungen) aber leider ist letzte Woche mein Freilauf kaputt gegangen.
Und das problem ist nicht Rose sonder Hermes die jetzt schon 1 Woche von mir nach Bochum brauchen um das Paket zu Rose zu Liefern. :-(

Aber hier das Bild:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/984195


----------



## -MIK- (29. September 2011)

Gefällt!


----------



## Koerk (29. September 2011)

nett nett, welche pedale sind das?

die farbkombis muss man live sehen,
ich hatte eigentlich auch nie erwartet, dass ich mir ein orange/weißes bike hole. aber als ich in der biketown war und das gesehen hab ... MUSSTE es sein.


----------



## San_Jager (30. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> nett nett, welche pedale sind das?



https://www.profirad.de/truvativ-hussefelt-pedale-2011-p-8881.html

Sind aber bei Nässe nich so der renner aber sonst


----------



## Deleted 161766 (30. September 2011)

hier mal meins, bei der tour heute..






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2011)

Schöne bikes 

Ich hoffe das ich am montag abend  ein paar schöne *äktchen* bilder von am sonntag hier uploden kann


----------



## DH-Rida (30. September 2011)

bin mit den änderungen an meim bike soweit fertig, bilder folgen höchst wahrscheinlich morgen


----------



## zrider (30. September 2011)

mad79 schrieb:


> hier mal meins, bei der tour heute..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso hast du denn schon die 2012er Fox Talas? Hast du die verbaut oder wurde es so geliefert?


----------



## Deleted 161766 (30. September 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Wieso hast du denn schon die 2012er Fox Talas? Hast du die verbaut oder wurde es so geliefert?



Das wurde so geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (30. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> so, heute bin ich mal meine erste, längere runde gefahren. leider nur waldautobahn (wegen dem arm)
> einfach herrlich wie man dahingleitet. das fahrwerk schluckt alles, die bremsen greifen trotz fehlender einbremsung schon ordentlich, kein klingeln, schleifen oder ähnliches!!!
> nur die sattelstütze widerstrebt mir... sie hält den sattel nicht mit der nase abgesenkt fest. rappelt sich immer weider gerade... also nochwas tauschen



Sehr schick! Sieht echt besser aus als im Katalog! Und George seins ist auch erste Sahne!!


----------



## San_Jager (30. September 2011)

Einige von euch werden wahrscheinlich auch mit ihren uncle in den bikepark gehen und da wollte ich mal fragen ob es für mich nötig ist einen Einsteigerkurs zu machen wenn ich schon seit 5 Jahren Touren und Alpencross fahre.

Hier ist das Kursangebot:
http://www.franken-aktivurlaub.de/Neu-Downhill-Kurse.44.0.html#c142

Ich weiß das das vom Thema abweicht aber ich wäre über eine kurze Antwort sehr erfreut.


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2011)

San_Jager schrieb:


> Einige von euch werden wahrscheinlich auch mit ihren uncle in den bikepark gehen und da wollte ich mal fragen ob es für mich nötig ist einen Einsteigerkurs zu machen wenn ich schon seit 5 Jahren Touren und Alpencross fahre.
> 
> Hier ist das Kursangebot:
> http://www.franken-aktivurlaub.de/Neu-Downhill-Kurse.44.0.html#c142
> ...


 

in der tat weicht deine frage vom thema ab, leider weis auch keiner von uns wie fortgeschritten deine fahrfähigkeiten sind.
Nur du selber weist ob das angebot zu dir past, wegen dem bike brauchst den kurs aber sicher nicht machen Wenn du aber der meinung bist, das so ein fahrtechnik lehrgang dich weiterbringt mache ihn.
Ich habe meinen erst vor 2 tagen abgeschlossen und mir hat er was gebracht !

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Sieht echt besser aus als im Katalog! Und George seins ist auch erste Sahne!!


 
merci 

bin schon ganz gespannt wenn deins kommt !

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (30. September 2011)

Ja ich auch... Hab viel zu viele Mod-Ideen im Kopf, obwohl es ja noch nicht mal da ist. Ist der Schriftzug eigentlich eher Gold oder Bronze?


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2011)

San_Jager schrieb:


> Einige von euch werden wahrscheinlich auch mit ihren uncle in den bikepark gehen und da wollte ich mal fragen ob es für mich nötig ist einen Einsteigerkurs zu machen wenn ich schon seit 5 Jahren Touren und Alpencross fahre.
> 
> Hier ist das Kursangebot:
> http://www.franken-aktivurlaub.de/Neu-Downhill-Kurse.44.0.html#c142
> ...



den einen oder anderen kurs habe ich auch schon gemacht,
manche haben mir geholfen, manche nur dem ego des kursleiters

kurs schadet nicht, sehe ich aber nicht als voraussetzung an.
tourenfahrer sind oft etwas steif - du auch?

(m)eine empfehlung: fahr mit ein paar jungs, die etwas technisch orientierter unterwegs sind - also anspruchsvolle wege fahren -
lerne dabei dein rad etwas besser kennen und dich geschmeidiger zu bewegen und dann kannst du ja mal in einen park gehen und gucken,
ob parks und welche strecken dir dort spass machen und ob du dann noch einen kurs machen musst und wenn ja welchen...

ach ja: kurz kann ich nicht - keine zeit dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ja ich auch... Hab viel zu viele Mod-Ideen im Kopf, obwohl es ja noch nicht mal da ist. Ist der Schriftzug eigentlich eher Gold oder Bronze?


 

Der schriftzug geht eher in richtung bronze, ich habe ein paar akzente in gold drann weil ich dachte der schriftzug geht eher in richtung gold.

Da es eher dezent ist, an den giffen sowie jeweils 2 speichennippel ums ventil, fällt das nicht so ins gewicht.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob die sattelklemme bleibt und wenn sie weicht ob was goldenes oder schwarzes kommt.

Cheers
George


----------



## San_Jager (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke GeorgeP und jojo2 
Dann werde ich mich erstammte ohne Kurs heran tasten.


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der schriftzug geht eher in richtung bronze, ich habe ein paar akzente in gold drann weil ich dachte der schriftzug geht eher in richtung gold.
> 
> Da es eher dezent ist, an den giffen sowie jeweils 2 speichennippel ums ventil, fällt das nicht so ins gewicht.
> Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob die sattelklemme bleibt und wenn sie weicht ob was goldenes oder schwarzes kommt.
> ...



Dann muss ich auch mal schauen was ich da mache. THX!


----------



## DH-Rida (1. Oktober 2011)

so wie versprochen kommen heut endlich die bilder, nach der änderungsaktion (kefü, gabelbrücke)














in meim album sind noch en paar mehr neue fotos, könnt se euch ja auch angucken


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Nice!


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

jep sieht klasse aus, jetzt noch in artgerechter umgebung 

Cheers
George


----------



## San_Jager (1. Oktober 2011)

Nich schlecht dein Hobel!!


----------



## Darth (1. Oktober 2011)

wie steht das ding eingentlich? festgeklebt?


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch Hexerei hier!!!


----------



## BSChris (1. Oktober 2011)

Hehe sieht lustig aus ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (1. Oktober 2011)

ganz einfacher trick  und ich finds immer wieder lustig das jedes mal die gleiche frage kommt


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> wie steht das ding eingentlich? festgeklebt?


Die Reifen sind so breit, der steht von alleine.


----------



## MettiMett (2. Oktober 2011)

Wasn für'n Trick?


----------



## DH-Rida (2. Oktober 2011)

hab einfach en altes tischbein genommen, in die richtige länge gesägt und ne kerbe oben reingefeilt.

dann einfach zum bildmachen das teil unter die strebe auf der linken seite gestellt und bild gemacht.


----------



## MettiMett (2. Oktober 2011)

Hexerei!


----------



## Koerk (2. Oktober 2011)

*VERBRENNT IHN!*


----------



## DH-Rida (2. Oktober 2011)

neiin, ich woll nicht im feuer schmoren


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2011)

Man kann ich auch dünsten, räuchern oder schmoren lassen .




Verdammt, jetzt habe ich Hunger!


----------



## DH-Rida (2. Oktober 2011)

dann musste was essen, wie wärs mit nem Müslee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2011)

Näh, ich brauch einen Batzen Nudeln! Mir hängt der Magen in der Kniekehle .


----------



## MettiMett (2. Oktober 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> *VERBRENNT IHN!*



Nein er bringt uns nur Liebe...   BRECHT IHM DIE BEINE!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2011)

Oh, zitatfest .


----------



## DH-Rida (2. Oktober 2011)

er bringt uns nur liebe ???

wie soll man das verstehn


----------



## MettiMett (2. Oktober 2011)

Drei Worte:  Mr. Burns ;-)


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Oktober 2011)

hahaha die folge is aber schon asbach uralt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (3. Oktober 2011)

Aber die beste ;-)


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Oktober 2011)

ich hab noch ne kleine zauberei entdeckt, hab zwar kein bild davon aber ich kanns ja erzählen.

war gestern in beerfelden beim bugel nunner renne, da war einer mit na fox 40 mit schwarzen standrohren, hab ich so noch nie gesehn ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Dinger kann man sich so ziemlich färben lassen, wie man lustig ist (http://www.pepe-tuning.de/html/beschichtung.html). Oder es war ganz einfach eine Marzocchi Tribbel8 früheren Baujahres .


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Oktober 2011)

war ganz sicher ne 40, was ich doof find is das es die 888 ti nicht schon ab werk in schwarz gibt (casting)


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

*Angeblich* soll es die T8 mit schwarzem Casting geben, wenn man Cosmic Sports fragt. Da die Info von evil_rider stammt, ist sie allerdings nicht sonderlich kredibel ^^.


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Oktober 2011)

das stimmt kein bissel, hab dort nämlich angefragt und die ham gesagt da bin ich wohl falsch informiert worden


----------



## DH-Rida (4. Oktober 2011)

welche soll ich denn meinem Beefy in ca. 1-1,5 jahren spendieren ? (bei der 888 is die voraussetzung das ich se schwarz bekomm)


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

Tja, die MZ muss wohl im Moment die Referenz für Ansprechverhalten sein, ich bin mit meiner 40 mehr als zufrieden und ein Kumpel will seine Rock Shox nicht mehr hergeben.

Hilft Dir jetzt ungemein oder?  Ich würde es vom Preis abhängig machen, wenn Dir die Marke egal ist.


----------



## DH-Rida (4. Oktober 2011)

marzocchi is halt ne sehr gute gabel

fox hat man überall service möglichkeiten und findet überall ersatzteile

und boxxer? ka fällt mir nix zu ein


also die 40 würd ja mit dem gold perfekt zu meim bike passen 
aber warum muss alles immer so teuer sein


----------



## DH-Rida (4. Oktober 2011)

ah zur boxxer fällt mir doch was ein  

man liest sehr viel über so manche probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde die Boxxer oder Tribbelacht nehmen.


----------



## DH-Rida (4. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich mir ne Boxxer holen sollte, dann die R2C2, weil ich will was mit Titan- bzw. Stahlfeder und net son Luftgedöns und sie is auch preislich attraktiv.
aber ich bin mir da sehr unsicher in sachen Boxxer, weil man eben so viel schlechtes liest, mit den ganzen Problemen und so.


----------



## morph027 (4. Oktober 2011)

Quark, die taugt...und lässt sich auch einfacher selbst umbasteln, wenn was nicht passt.


----------



## Eksduro (4. Oktober 2011)

um dieses galerie ding hier nochmal zum laufen zu bringen...

mein goldonkel, vielleicht manchen schon bekannt aber noch nie so schön in szene gesetzt wie von rose rider und starfotograf george


----------



## BSChris (5. Oktober 2011)

Jo habe den Drahtesel schon gesehen. Gefällt mir mit am besten.
Sieht klasse aus...


----------



## Eksduro (5. Oktober 2011)

danköööööööööö


----------



## Deleted 161766 (5. Oktober 2011)

sehr geil!


----------



## BSChris (5. Oktober 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> danköööööööööö



Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## DH-Rida (5. Oktober 2011)

sixpack icon, das is schon ma sehr geil 

wilkommen in der icon family


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2011)

Kleiner check und dann gings schon loß


----------



## Koerk (5. Oktober 2011)

sagt mal, wurde die Reverb-Leitung von Rose eigentlich passend gekürzt, oder habt ihr das selber gemacht? soll ja nicht ganz so einfach sein.

die bilder sind übrigens der hammer, kann den nächsten frühling/sommer/herbst kaum erwarten


----------



## BSChris (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Reverb Leitung zu kürzen und dannach zu entlüften ist sehr einfach und geht ohne fremde hilfe. Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Eksduro (5. Oktober 2011)

@bschris

dat sind alex rims supra d mit hope naben, vom felix (lightwolf) gebaut...

bin top zufrieden


----------



## BSChris (6. Oktober 2011)

Jungs ich weiss dass das eigentliche Thema ein anderes ist. Aber warum sind denn an den neuen Fox Gabeln vorne an der Steckachse 2 Schnellspanner dran?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch schon seit 4 Jahren so und dient der Befestigung der Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja fast, die Achse wird ja in ein Gewinde gedreht, damit ist sie fest. Die Schnellspanner klemmen die Achse, damit diese sich nicht lockert.


----------



## Larsenator (6. Oktober 2011)

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads zu kommen, hier mein Uncle Jimbo mal in Action...


----------



## DH-Rida (6. Oktober 2011)

sehr nice


----------



## -MIK- (7. Oktober 2011)

sauber, vor allem wie gelangweilt Du da aussiehst, klasse...


----------



## jojo2 (7. Oktober 2011)

der larsenator hat´s verstanden und: 
ein wald darf (eigentlich: muss) so aussehen und so genutzt werden.
das ist echt schön, wenn man so einen wald für sich und seine freunde hat
(du schleppst die stämme ja wohl nicht alle alleine)


----------



## MettiMett (7. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt allerdings ;-)  

Nice Pic!


----------



## Larsenator (7. Oktober 2011)

Den Springer hab ich garnicht gebaut...Aber er springt sich gut!


----------



## jojo2 (7. Oktober 2011)

macht nix
solltest du aber auch mal machen
springer bauen ist eines meiner vier hobbies
und nicht das schlechteste


----------



## Larsenator (7. Oktober 2011)

Mach ich ja auch, nur der wurde halt von anderen gebaut...


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Oktober 2011)

Fährt jemand eine Blackspire Stinger BB-Version am Rose?
Glaube da die zwischen Lager und Rahmen geklemmt wird schaltet mein Rad nicht richtig, bzw kommt nicht in den kleinsten/größten Gang. 
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

BTT:
Update:
Bash
36iger KB
total weight: 16,25kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. Oktober 2011)

schmuckes rad


----------



## Jedisonic (8. Oktober 2011)

Mein Onkel nach 30km bei bestem Wetter!


----------



## Darth (8. Oktober 2011)

welche schlappen haste druff??


----------



## Montanez (8. Oktober 2011)

Müssten die Ardent in 2.6 sein.
Hast du mal gemessen wie breit die ausfallen? Überlege im Frühjahr den Muddy Mary hinten gegen den 2.6er Ardent zu tauschen, sollte aber sehr voluminös sein weil ich es so mag. Fahr den Muddy Mary auch in 2.5 und der fällt bekanntermaßen sehr breit aus (67mm)


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

und noch eins von rose
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16923/h


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und noch eins von rose
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16923/h


 
Geiles vid !

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und noch eins von rose
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16923/h



Jo echt super Vid!!!

Hier nochmal mein GC. Zu einer richtigen Tour bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, immer nur so um die 20Km in feinem Gelände.

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2049/img1853ra.jpg

http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/8620/img1854k.jpg


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Wat wei jetz? Nicht zur richtigen Tour gekommen? Da nimmt man sich ne Woche Urlaub beim Neubikekaufe.....


----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

Hehe. Habe sogar 2 Wochen frei z.Z., aber trotzdem ne Menge um die Ohren. Ich muss auch warten bis nach und nach meine Regensachen eintreffen, da es hier wie aus Eimern schüttet. Aber bald geht es rund ;-)
Sattelstange sitzt nun auch Bombenfest, aber trotzdem überlge ich mir noch die Reverb zu holen, ist denke ich sehr praktisch, nur ist die Frage ob ich diese unbedingt mit Lenkerbedienung brauche. Wie sind die normalen stützten mit Hebel unter dem Sattel so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (10. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hehe. Habe sogar 2 Wochen frei z.Z., aber trotzdem ne Menge um die Ohren. Ich muss auch warten bis nach und nach meine Regensachen eintreffen, da es hier wie aus Eimern schüttet. Aber bald geht es rund ;-)
> Sattelstange sitzt nun auch Bombenfest, aber trotzdem überlge ich mir noch die Reverb zu holen, ist denke ich sehr praktisch, nur ist die Frage ob ich diese unbedingt mit Lenkerbedienung brauche. Wie sind die normalen stützten mit Hebel unter dem Sattel so?


 
Kann dir die Reverb mit Remote nur empfehlen.Habe Sie auch an meinen Bike gehabt. Werde sie mir auch wieder für mein neues Bike holen, bzw. werde wohl auch mal die KS Varios testen.Aber nen Remote muss sein. Hast beim verstellen deine Hände sich am Lenker


----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Kann dir die Reverb mit Remote nur empfehlen.Habe Sie auch an meinen Bike gehabt. Werde sie mir auch wieder für mein neues Bike holen, bzw. werde wohl auch mal die KS Varios testen.Aber nen Remote muss sein. Hast beim verstellen deine Hände sich am Lenker



Ja das denke ich auch, allerdings werd ich wohl auf die Version warten, wo das Ding nicht unterm Sattel, sondern unten an der Stange sitzt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann wartest du bis 2013, mindestens. Ich habe eine Kind Shock i950 ohne Remote und vermisse letztere gar nicht. Es ist eine Sache von einer Sekunde, untern Sattel zu greifen und die Stütze ein- oder auszufahren.


----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja kann sein, habe nur in der ,,Mountain Bike" was davon gelesen, wann die nun kommt k.a.

Ja das mit der Sekunde kann sein ;-)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Sattlebags aus, stören die?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise nicht. Sehen aber beschissen aus .


----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja aussehen ok, aber nutzen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, dafür gibt es Deuter. 

Zum Remote-Thema, würde ich nicht mehr missen wollen....


----------



## BSChris (10. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Stimmt, dafür gibt es Deuter.
> 
> Zum Remote-Thema, würde ich nicht mehr missen wollen....


 
Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Koerk (10. Oktober 2011)

Hatte mir erst die Kind Shock nachbestellt - dann ein bisschen gelesen und des öfteren "gehört" dass sowohl die normale, als auch die remote bei längerer standzeit mit nem relativ "großen" kraftaufwand wieder "gelöst" werden müssen.

da meine ebay verkäufe dann wesentlich mehr geld als erwartet wurde abgeworfen haben, hab ich die bestellung dann noch nochmal auf ne rock shox reverb geändert und bekomm jetzt auch die 2012er drangebaut, wenn denn mal endlich gabel und dämpfer geliefert werden.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Video!

Ist es eigentlich normal das bei einer FOX 36 Van nicht der Komplette Federweg genutzt wird? Ich hab immer ~4-5cm die unbenutzt sind.

Edit:
Feder ist die richtige für mein Gewicht drin. Bin an der unteren Grenze.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (10. Oktober 2011)

Remote ist zwar schön und gut...ABER die blöde Leitung die man dann als einzige am Rahmen entlang legen muss, würde mir persönlich viel zu sehr aufn Senkel gehen.
Das verschandelt doch ganz die geile Optik des von Zügen befreiten Rahmens.....

Dann lieber die Hand vom Lenker und untern Sa** greifen


----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

Da hatter recht ;-) das ging mir auch schon durch'n Kopf.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Oktober 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Remote ist zwar schön und gut...ABER die blöde Leitung die man dann als einzige am Rahmen entlang legen muss, würde mir persönlich viel zu sehr aufn Senkel gehen.
> Das verschandelt doch ganz die geile Optik des von Zügen befreiten Rahmens.....
> 
> Dann lieber die Hand vom Lenker und untern Sa** greifen


 

Das machst du aber nicht wenn du mitten im trail bist und fest stellst das der sattel doch runter muß.
Steilhang stücke z.b.

Ich bin auch ein freund von optisch cleanen rahmen, aber hier geht mir die "sicherheit" vor !

Aber so wie jeder mag


----------



## Koerk (10. Oktober 2011)

ja, da bin ich leider auch nicht unbedingt fan von, dass da jetzt ein son kabel rumbaumelt .. andererseits ist das mit dem remote schon ne sehr feine sache -
ich war da auch ziemlich lange hin- und hergerissen, ausschalggebend waren für mich die positiveren tests der reverb im vgl zur kind shock 950i (ohne remote)


btw: WIR BRAUCHEN MEHR PICS!


----------



## psycho82 (10. Oktober 2011)

Finde die Vario-Stütze mit Remotehebel am Lenker ist eine absolut geile Sache, welche ich absolut nicht mehr missen will. Bei dem funktionellen Nutzen im Mittelgebrige ist mir sogar das Gewicht egal. Ob irgendwo ein KAbel hängt ist mir erst recht egal, hauptsache die Vario-Stütze funktioniert so wie sie soll und bereitet puren Fahspass 

Na ja, an den CC-Rädern kommt sie aus gewichtstechnischen Gründen trotzdem nicht dran aber am AM ist sie wirklich klasse!


Gruß Benny


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das machst du aber nicht wenn du mitten im trail bist und fest stellst das der sattel doch runter muß.
> Steilhang stücke z.b.



Da hast du wohl recht. Das ist auch das einzige, was ich an meiner bisher bemängeln kann.
Ohne Remote muss man halt noch "vorausschauender" fahren.

ABER, et is wie alles im Leben Geschmacksache und alles hat sein Für und Wieder 

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (11. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Pfeiler muss ich mir merken - fällt bei meinem SL dann vllt gar nicht auf, weil er mit der Rahmenfarbe verschmilzt 
Sehr schönes Foto


----------



## BSChris (11. Oktober 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Remote ist zwar schön und gut...ABER die blöde Leitung die man dann als einzige am Rahmen entlang legen muss, würde mir persönlich viel zu sehr aufn Senkel gehen.
> Das verschandelt doch ganz die geile Optik des von Zügen befreiten Rahmens.....
> 
> Dann lieber die Hand vom Lenker und untern Sa** greifen


 
Naja du kannst die Leitung ja unter dem Oberrphr verlegen.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2011)

Artgerechte haltung, so muss dat aussehen


----------



## jonalisa (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich die Annahme von Müs Lee nicht bewahrheiten wird und die Kind Shock Lev mit 150 mm Absenkung wie von allen Seiten angekündigt im Jänner 2012 auf den Markt kommen wird.

Ein fix zu verlegendes Kabel wäre aller Probleme Lösung.


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja das wär nice, wenn die dann kommt.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. Oktober 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Naja du kannst die Leitung ja unter dem Oberrphr verlegen.



Hat ja so manch einer gemacht, aber sehen kann man die Leitung trotzdem!

Geil wär, wenn der Remotezug/leitung vorn am Steuerrohr in den Rahmen geführt werden würde und an der Sattelstütze selbst von unten angeschlossen wird.
Auf der Eurobike wurde doch sowas von RS präsentiert oder hab ich mich da verguckt ?!



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Artgerechte haltung, so muss dat aussehen


Richtöög


----------



## BSChris (11. Oktober 2011)

> Hat ja so manch einer gemacht, aber sehen kann man die Leitung trotzdem!
> 
> Geil wär, wenn der Remotezug/leitung vorn am Steuerrohr in den Rahmen  geführt werden würde und an der Sattelstütze selbst von unten  angeschlossen wird.
> Auf der Eurobike wurde doch sowas von RS präsentiert oder hab ich mich da verguckt ?!


Ja habe ich auch gesehen. Die wird es aber wohl nicht zu kaufen geben.
Aber mal erlich Ihr sitzt auf dem Fahrrad und sollt damit fahren und nicht an die Wand stellen und angucken wie die Züge verlegt sind.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. Oktober 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> ... und nicht an die Wand stellen und angucken wie die Züge verlegt sind.



DOCH....das muss auch mal sein und gehört dazu


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Reverb in der Stealthversion wird es zunächst nur in Verbindung mit Specialized- und Trekrädern zu erstehen geben. Ergo darf man davon ausgehen, dass das Ding frühestens für die Ssäsong 2013 auf den Endverbrauchermarkt kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/996061]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

auf meiner Tour heute. Seitdem quitscht allerdings die vordere Bremse...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img1867in.jpg/

Wie kann ich hier eigentlich ein Bild direkt sichtbar machen?


----------



## zrider (11. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst so?




Dazu musst du das Bild in dein Album laden und dann gibt es da unter den Foto-Infos "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML", diesen Link postest du dann einfach.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2011)

Oder die Bildadresse kopieren und zwischen


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

Ah gut zu wissen, Danke! ;-)


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/996075]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2011)

Naja, das ist doch ein wenig groß, findest du nicht? Die Bilder passen nicht mal auf meinen 24-Zöller . Und mach da mal schleunigst gescheite Pedale druff.


----------



## DH-Rida (11. Oktober 2011)

ja, übertreib doch 

ganz so groß musstes net machen, wir sind noch net blind


----------



## DH-Rida (11. Oktober 2011)

aber echt, da warn ja auf meim uralten Lakes bessere pedale drauf


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

So isses besser wa 

Alos bis jetzt gefallen mir die Pedale. Machen was sie sollen  Sind die Extreme WCR B58, für mehr hats auch erstmal nicht gereicht^^


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2011)

ich würde mal über ander reifen nachdenken, bei euch ist ja fast alles heideboden/sand.

Ich denke da kommst mit einem etwas offeneren profil besser zurecht, ach und wenn schwalbe dann bitte EVO line. 

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

Werde drüber nachdenken, soll aber nicht für heimische Wälder sein das Bike. 
Und bei den Pedalen muss ich erstmal schauen welche Farbe ich als Akzente setzen werde.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenns nicht für die heimischen wälder sein soll brauchst dann nochmal ganz ander reifen. Im bergischen komme ich sehr gut mit FA Trailstar vorne und NobyNick Pacestar hinten jeweils in der snake skin ausführung zurecht. Im frühjahr will ich mal den Hans Dampf für hinten ausprobieren.

Hab gerade gesehen, du hast auch den 2011 däpfer drin. Ich hab heute den 2012 bekommen. Erkennt man an dem schwarzen pro pedal hebel.

Aber von der funktion merkt man keinen wirklichen unterschied.


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenns nicht für die heimischen wälder sein soll brauchst dann nochmal ganz ander reifen. Im bergischen komme ich sehr gut mit FA Trailstar vorne und NobyNick Pacestar hinten jeweils in der snake skin ausführung zurecht. Im frühjahr will ich mal den Hans Dampf für hinten ausprobieren.
> 
> Hab gerade gesehen, du hast auch den 2011 däpfer drin. Ich hab heute den 2012 bekommen. Erkennt man an dem schwarzen pro pedal hebel.
> 
> Aber von der funktion merkt man keinen wirklichen unterschied.



Meine Fresse du hast Recht  und darauf habe ich nun so lang gewartet, um doch den 2011er zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mehr als ein optisches Gimmick gibts 2012 eh nicht...


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Meine Fresse du hast Recht  und darauf habe ich nun so lang gewartet, um doch den 2011er zu bekommen.


 

Ja und nein, die 2011 dämpfer waren so gut wie aus und der neue 2012 dämpfer passt aufgrund von 10mm mehr einbaulänge nicht ins 2011 GC

Man hat somit ein paar wenige 2012 dämpfer in der richtigen einbaulänge fertigen lassen, die sind leider fälschlicherweise von den verkäufern zuerst eingesetzt worden sodas am ende doch noch 2011 dämpfer über wahren und diese dann verbaut worden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2011)

Oha du bist aber inszene  

Eigentlich ist es mir ja auch egal, nur das soll ja der Grund gewesen sein warum ich so lang warten musste und auf der Rechnung steht ja auch der 2012. Hast du deinen jetzt mittlerweile bekommen?

Welchen Reifen würdest du mir für meine Gefilde empfehlen? Allerdings sieht es hier nicht überall so aus wie auf dem Bild, haben auch andere Strecken


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2011)

Maxxis Ardent.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Oha du bist aber inszene
> 
> Eigentlich ist es mir ja auch egal, nur das soll ja der Grund gewesen sein warum ich so lang warten musste und auf der Rechnung steht ja auch der 2012. Hast du deinen jetzt mittlerweile bekommen?
> 
> Welchen Reifen würdest du mir für meine Gefilde empfehlen? Allerdings sieht es hier nicht überall so aus wie auf dem Bild, haben auch andere Strecken


 

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das du mit dem neuen Hans Dampf von schwalbe, in trailstar für vorne und pachestar für hinten, bestens gerüstet bist !

Hab meine dämpfer gestern bekommen und auch eingebaut, sobald es nicht mehr schüttet kann ich mehr zu dem 2012 dämpfer sagen. Denke aber das man da kaum einen unterschied merken wird.

Gewichtsmäßig sind beide schon mal identisch ! 280g mit den alubuchsen.

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (12. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen würdest du mir für meine Gefilde empfehlen? Allerdings sieht es hier nicht überall so aus wie auf dem Bild, haben auch andere Strecken



Was fährst du den für ein bevorzugten Untergrund??? Fest, weich, steinig, sandig, matschig,....., oder doch eher ein Allroundreifen?  - mit ein wenig mehr Angaben kann man dir sicher besser weiterhelfen.....

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Maxxis Minion DH front und rear, dann hat das Thema Grip ein Ende gefunden und der Trainingseffekt bei der Tour wird ungleich höher.....


----------



## Alex-F (12. Oktober 2011)

:d


----------



## MettiMett (12. Oktober 2011)

Also ich denke ein Allrounder wär angebracht. Will ja nicht jedesmal den Reifen wechseln, zB im Uralaub etc.


----------



## Darth (12. Oktober 2011)

jenau, was für stein, sand, matsch und losen untergrund...
welcher reifen würde da passen? ardent? oder kombi aus minion/ardent...highroller /minion?

bissl offtopic hier...neue bilder folgen nach dem regen ^^


----------



## Montanez (12. Oktober 2011)

Minions aufm nem GC fänd ich ein wenig viel des guten...Highroller ebenfalls, denn leichtfüßig sind die beide nicht. Ein Ardent sollte wohl allemal genug sein wenn dir die Nobby Nics nicht reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Den Minion gibts auch als AM-Version mit 700-800g, je nach Ausführung.

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_minionf.html

Nebenbei an Froind MIK: Du stehst bei mir in der Kreide . Glatte 18kg ohne Kind Shock und mit Swampthing 2ply, das heißt mit Minions und KS kann man weitere 300g draufschlagen!


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Oktober 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Minions aufm nem GC fänd ich ein wenig viel des guten...Highroller ebenfalls, denn leichtfüßig sind die beide nicht. Ein Ardent sollte wohl allemal genug sein wenn dir die Nobby Nics nicht reichen.


 

Das GC ist nen AM Plus, man kann da auch enduro touren mit machen. Somit kann man schon endurolastige reifen montieren. Wenns leicht rollen soll sehe ich aber sowas wie Hans Dampf oder Ardent als fav!

Oder halt die kombi FA vorne und NN hinten, die reifen kombi fahre ich und die reicht mir. Die reifen können mehr als ich.
Der limitierende faktor ist in diese fall ganz klar meine persohn


----------



## MettiMett (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde jetzt über Herbst/Winter mal die NN lassen, da bin ich glaube ich gut dabei, wenn ma Schnee liegt. Und im Frühjahr dann mal den Hans Dampf ausprobieren denke ich.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> da bin ich glaube ich gut dabei, wenn ma Schnee liegt



Witz des Jahres . Ich war auf meinem Ex-CCler nicht mal im Trockenen damit zufrieden.


----------



## MettiMett (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja habe da auch nicht so die Ahnung, habe ja nicht den Vergleich, aber was meine Fahrweise angeht, reicht es...


----------



## Koerk (12. Oktober 2011)

glaub ihm kein wort mik, da sind eindeutig ziegelsteine mit an der waage!
bin mal gespannt wie mein SL mit den fetten 2.5er muddy mary's rollt. hab mich bisher auch nie wirklich um reifen gekümmert, aber breit macht optisch einfach ordentlich was her ... vielleicht mal nach und nach versch. kombinationen ausprobieren.

wenn wir schon bei der waage sind, bin gespannt was mein "leichter freerider" mit den ganzen modifikationen am ende wiegt. ich hoffe mein beintraining im gym kann mich ausreichend drauf vorbereiten. 

in hoffentlich 3 wochen gibts dann auch *ENDLICH* bilder von meinem schätzchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Nix Ziegelsteine, ich habe Zeugen .

btw: Ich hoffe, dass du Kniebeugen machst, das Gehampel an der Beinpresse ist nicht halb so wirkungsvoll. Bin mittlerweile bei 80kg, und das macht sich bei Anstiegen deutlich bemerkbar .


----------



## Koerk (12. Oktober 2011)

kniebeugen, kreuzheben ... alles was ordentlich masse bringt. beinpresse, also bitte. 
ich war kniebeugen mal auf 120kg - aktuell beuge ich wieder 100kg, hatte gut 3 monate pause und bin wieder seit 1,5 monaten am eisen ^^

war auch nur ein joke mit den steinen 
wie gesagt, mir graut es davor mein bike zu wiegen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Guter Mann . Man fühlt sich einfach nur geil mit so einer Kraft . Und ich könnte mich jedes Mal über die ganzen Curler kaputtlachen, die mich seltsam anschauen, wenn ich Kreuzheben mache xD.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Hehe, Müs Lee und ich haben eine Wette unter Ehrenleute....  

@Koerk: Kniebeugen mit 120kg? Autschn für die Knie oder nicht? Das ist eine Übung, mit der werde ich nicht warm, genauso wie mit dem Ausfallschritt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Richtig ausgeführt ist das gar kein Problem . Alles eine Frage der Technik.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Pussy: ich mach die Kniebeugen in der Maschine und hänge neben der Stange noch 15kg dazu. Wenn ich dann 3 x 15 Wdh mache, bin ich am Pumpen wie nach 1000hm am Stück.


----------



## Koerk (12. Oktober 2011)

ich denke das sollten wir nicht weiter ausführen, sonst gibt das hier off topic posts on mass.  also, nicht nur keine bilder - sondern nicht mal mehr wirklich über bikes ^^
aber ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!!!!

@mik: mit meiner "geometrie" ist das kein thema, ich bin zwar nicht der größte, hab aber nen gut geeigneten körperbau für kniebeugen. schmerzen oder wirklich probleme habe ich noch nicht gehabt. habe allerdings von anfang an sehr auf ne saubere technik geachtet, weil man sich sowohl bei kniebeugen, als auch bei kreuzheben ne menge kaputt machen kann...


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht auf Facebook?  Hab da son Grüppchen gegründet...


----------



## Koerk (12. Oktober 2011)

ein link wäre von vorteil. 

bevor ich hier noch mehr off topic posts reinzimmer editier ich mal.
hab dir mal ne anfrage geschickt, da die gruppe geschlossen ist und ich so nicht einfach reinkomme. ^^

und habe soeben gesehen dass du die gruppe auf "offen" gestellt hast


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Na jetzt wird er aber anspruchsvoll....



http://www.facebook.com/groups/231710336882112/

Hast natürlich recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (12. Oktober 2011)

super dein grüppchen 

ratzfatz einige mitglieder


----------



## MettiMett (12. Oktober 2011)

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=155080 

Ob die an meinem GC besser aussehen würden ;-)


----------



## Koerk (13. Oktober 2011)

farblich wohl das einzige teil in so einem satten gold... ist denke ich geschmackssache in dem fall. ich würde weiß oder schwarz bevorzugen - passend zum kurbel-dekor oder halt zum rahmen.
aber wie gesagt, das ist geschmackssache^^


----------



## MettiMett (13. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p48210_MTB-Pedale-Answer-Rove-FR-gold.html

Ja das stimmt wohl, diese sind etwas matter glaube ich.


----------



## zrider (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es unbedingt gold sein soll, dann kauf dir lieber gleich vernünftige Pedale wie diese Sixpack Icon. Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Pedale.


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2011)

Oder die nehmen und für den Rest noch was anders holen


----------



## jonalisa (13. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem hier zuletzt viel ueber Variostuetzen diskutiert wurde, besteht vielleicht Interesse an meiner Kind Shock Supernatural Variostütze (385mm, 31,6mm) mit Remote. Die Absenkhoehe betraegt 125mm.
bin die Stuetze kaum gefahren, da sich das Gelaende hier bei mir nicht so fuer ein solches Produkt eignet (2000 Hm am Stueck hoch und nachher runter).
Ich habe die Stuetze stets sauber gehalten und sie weisst keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren auf. Die Remoteleitung hat noch Originallaenge und ist so an jeden Rahmen anpassbar.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=155080
> 
> Ob die an meinem GC besser aussehen würden ;-)


 

ich würd mir da an deiner stelle ein paar schwarze günstige wellgo MG 1 holen!

Bei so einer großen fläche ,wie den pedallen, in gold musst schon ein farbliches gegengewicht hergestellt werden.
dann müsste die laufräder auch in gold.

Weis passt zur rest des bikes ma gar nicht, kommt außer an der kurbel und da auch noch ganz minimal sonst nirgens am bike vor.

Aber wie immer alles eine frage des persöhnlichen geschmacks !

Cheers
George


----------



## Darth (13. Oktober 2011)

oder diese hier.






net soviel gold, ohne reflektor siehts gut aus und leicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (13. Oktober 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> oder diese hier.
> 
> net soviel gold, ohne reflektor siehts gut aus und leicht^^


 
Und aus plastik ...


----------



## MettiMett (13. Oktober 2011)

Schwarz mit goldenens Pins wurde hier ja auch schon mal erwähnt. Habe aber noch keine gefunden wo dies möglich ist.


----------



## Darth (13. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Und aus plastik ...



und leicht


sonst schwarze sixpack icon mit goldenen ersatz pins^^


----------



## psycho82 (13. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt über Herbst/Winter mal die NN lassen, da bin ich glaube ich gut dabei, wenn ma Schnee liegt. Und im Frühjahr dann mal den Hans Dampf ausprobieren denke ich.



Die NN taugen im Nassen/Winter m.M.überhaupt nicht, wenn du damit jedoch zufrieden bist, dann fahre sie runter und mach dir danach nen anderen Reifensatz drauf (wirst positiv überrascht sein) - wenn es wieder Schwalbe werde sollte dann zumindest als EVO.

Hab mein GC im September mit Fat Albert vorne und NN hinten erhalten, da so geordert. Den Hinteren habe ich nach den ersten Schlammfahrtenn schon wieder runtergeschmiessen und gegen einen Fat Albert ersetzt.  Grip und Selbstreingung ist wesentlich besser als beim NN, allerdings rollt er in der Ebene und auch auf Asphaltzwischenstücken wesentlich schlechter - Aber wer will schon auf Asphalt und in der Ebene fahren. Auf Trails vermittelt er wesentlich mehr Fahrspaß als der NN.

Als Allroundreifen würde ich folgende empfehlen:
1.) Conti Rubber Queen 2,4 mit Black-Chili-Mischung = guter Rollwiederstand und guter Nassgripp. Im losen Schlamm allerdings nicht die beste Selbstreinigung - Insgesamt trotzdem ein klasse Allroundreifen um im Dreck zu spielen

2.) Fat Albert front + rear 2,4 als EVO = Sehr gute Traktion (Rubber Queen ist meiner subjektiven Meinung nach geringfügig besser, kann aber auch Einbildung sein), guter Nässegrip am Vorderrad, guter Rollwiederstand im Geländer, bessere Selbstreinigung als der Rubber Queen - setzt sich aber auch gerne mal zu. Ebenfalls ein guter Reifen für Dreckspiele

3.) Maxxis Ardent 2,4 (leichte Version nur Fahreindrücke beim Fahrradtausch im Trockenem und Nassen) = Funktioniert auf trockenen Böden sehr gut, Kurvengrip nicht so hoch wie beim FA oder Rubber Queen aber mM nach noch sehr gut, dichte Profilblöcke in der Mitte, daher setzt er sich im Matsch schnell zu und die Selbsreingung ist bescheiden. Trotzdem ein guter Allrounder

Die o.g. Reifen können jeweils wesentlich mehr als mein Fahrkönnen zulässt und es werden nur meine subjektiven Erfahrungen und Empfindungen wiedergespiegelt.
Optisch wirkt der Hans Dampf (noch nicht gefahren!) wie das alte Albert-Profil, stimmt dies sind sich die Reifen so ähnlich? Wirklich eine Neuentwicklung oder nur ein anderer Name? (Gewichtstechnisch würde ich eh eher zum FA greifen, aber interressieren würde es mich schon) 


Zu den Pedalen:
Die mehrfach empfohlenen Sixpack ICON sind wirklich klasse - Hab sie am AM-Light meiner besseren Hälfte verbaut und find die wirklich spitze. Mir gefallen aber auch die anderen Sixpackparts (Vorbau und Lenker), die ich dort verbaut habe.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (13. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Schwarz mit goldenens Pins wurde hier ja auch schon mal erwähnt. Habe aber noch keine gefunden wo dies möglich ist.



Die Icons gibt es in TITAN in Serie mit goldenen Pins (sehr teuer):
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...on-Titan-MG-Plattform-Pedale-2011::23992.html

ansonsten die normalen schwarzen ICONS und dann die Pins in Gold verbauen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ack-Icon-AL-Plattform-Pedale-2011::23980.html

+  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...dalstifte-Aluminium-einschraubbar::23995.html 

oder http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...lstifte-Aluminium-durchschraubbar::23979.html

Gruß

Benny


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Oktober 2011)

ja nimm am besten die sixpack, die hab ich auch sind einfach nur hammer geil und in verbindung mit den five ten freeride schuhen is es fast so als ob man mit nem klickpedal fährt, der grip is einfach brutal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (13. Oktober 2011)

genau so siehts aus...habs genau so

schwarze icons, goldene pins (wovon aber nicht mehr viel zu sehen ist) und 5.10.....bombproof.....

fahre die pedale jetzt 2 jahre unter allen bedingungen ohne sie jemals gefettet oder sonst was zu haben und sie laufen leichtgängig und spielfrei


----------



## Koerk (13. Oktober 2011)

hoffentlich bereue ich nicht mir die straitlines in beim kauf mitbestellt zu haben ... ^^


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Oktober 2011)

sind die goldenen ersatzpins eig genau so lang wie die standart stahlpins und ham die auch des durchgehende gewinde ?


----------



## BSChris (15. Oktober 2011)

So meine lieben...nachdem der Rene_gade81 ja mein Jabba Wood gekoft hat, Habe ich mir jetzt mal das Jimbo 4 bestellt  ich bin gespannt   Warte jetzt aber erstmal auf ne Mail von Rose


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Oktober 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> So meine lieben...nachdem der Rene_gade81 ja mein Jabba Wood gekoft hat, Habe ich mir jetzt mal das Jimbo 4 bestellt  ich bin gespannt   Warte jetzt aber erstmal auf ne Mail von Rose


 

Ja da gratuliere ich dir mal, denke dein bike kommt rechtzeitig zum schnee 


*duckundwech*


Cheers
George


----------



## Montanez (15. Oktober 2011)

Heute bei dem Kaiserwetter rund um Aachen! Leider nur Handyshots, aber was solls


----------



## Alex-F (15. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## Koerk (15. Oktober 2011)

I like


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Oktober 2011)

Mal ein paar bilder von der heutigen 4 königs tour, die war einfach nur klasse.
30Km und ca. 750Hm
Leide hab ich es nicht geschaft ein paar gute shoots auf den trails zu machen.

Aber dafür hat der MIK hoffentlich ein paar schöne aufnahmen mit der GoPro gemacht.
Cheers
George


----------



## BSChris (16. Oktober 2011)

So viele Baumarkt Räder auf einen haufen  Nein nein sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (16. Oktober 2011)

Geht so, sind nicht die besten Aufnahmen geworden...  ich sichte mal das Material...


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Geht so, sind nicht die besten Aufnahmen geworden...  ich sichte mal das Material...


 
egal, dafür hatten wir ne tolle tour.
An der stelle nochmals mein dank an Eksduro


----------



## Koerk (16. Oktober 2011)

sehr geile bilder, war ja schon ne ordentliche truppe -
ich freu mich ziemlich auf den nächsten frühling und den sommer. ^^


----------



## MettiMett (16. Oktober 2011)

Schick Schick. Waren auch 4h unterwegs heut. War ja auch super Wetter!


----------



## Mithras (16. Oktober 2011)

uhhh Krombacher ...... :/ ... aber geile Bikes!


----------



## bodensee_sport (16. Oktober 2011)

War heute mit dem Uncle Jimbo nochmal auf einem richtigen Berg.
War nochmal so warm das man mit kurzen Hosen und Kurzarmshirt bis hoch fahren (schieben) konnte.
Wenn man den Schneeprognosen glauben darf wohl das letzte mal für 2011 über 2000m.


----------



## Koerk (16. Oktober 2011)

bild #1 ist hammer!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (17. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> egal, dafür hatten wir ne tolle tour.
> An der stelle nochmals mein dank an Eksduro



Moin Männers,
war das ne private Tour oder so oder hab ich was überlesen? 
Hätt ichs gewusst wär ich gern mitgekommen....so musste ich gestern 4h alleine durch die Gegend cruisen 
greetz
Toni


----------



## Impaktbotaniker (17. Oktober 2011)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> War heute mit dem Uncle Jimbo nochmal auf einem richtigen Berg.




Diedamskopf?

Tante Edith sagt: 

Nach den Bildern in Deinem Album : Ja. 

Saubere G'schicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> War heute mit dem Uncle Jimbo nochmal auf einem richtigen Berg.



da gehört ein rad zur abwechslung auch mal hin
schönes bild!


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Oktober 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> war das ne private Tour oder so oder hab ich was überlesen?
> Hätt ichs gewusst wär ich gern mitgekommen....so musste ich gestern 4h alleine durch die Gegend cruisen
> greetz
> Toni


 

nein, eksduro hatte das mal vor ein paar tagen hier vorgeschlagen. MIK hat zudem auf FB noch eine Rose Rider seite eingerichtet.

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (17. Oktober 2011)

Feuer frei:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLpo1GAjD20"]4 KÃ¶nige by Eksduro      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Feuer frei:
> 
> 4 KÃ¶nige by Eksduro      - YouTube


 

Danke für das geile Vid.
Ach wer mich im video sucht, ich bin der,der alle aufhält 

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (17. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Vid!!!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (18. Oktober 2011)

Das scheint ja echt ne aller erste Sahne Tour gewesen zu sein 

@GeorgeP: Achso, dann hab ich das leider nicht mitbekommen....FB hab ich nich...bin kein Fan von sowas 

@MIK: Ich nehm an, das du den Brustgurt verwendest? Wenn ja, wie bekommst du denn die Cam so weit nach oben ausgerichtet, das du nicht immer das Oberrohr sondern wirklich nach vorne filmst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ganz einfach, Kamera auf dem Kopf montieren. In den Einstellungen kann man dann regeln, dass die Kamera das Bild dreht und richtig herum aufnimmt.


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Oktober 2011)

Leider kein neues Bild von mir brauch erstmal neue Bremsbeläge - bremse hinten schon Metall auf Metall 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit organischen Bremsbelägen sagen?
Ist die Bremsleistung vergleichbar mit den herkömmliche Belägen?
Wie viel schneller nutzen sich die organischen ab?


----------



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich nicht, organische bremsen "besser" und verschleißen schneller.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, Kamera auf dem Kopf montieren. In den Einstellungen kann man dann regeln, dass die Kamera das Bild dreht und richtig herum aufnimmt.



Garnicht mal so dumm die Idee 
Danke


----------



## -MIK- (19. Oktober 2011)

Glaub GoPro hat das nie anders designed mit dem Chestymount.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. Oktober 2011)

Zum Motorradfahren benutz ich sie immer andersrum:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e4Gr7erwAA"]Ducati Monster Treffen Pfingsten 2010      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Nur so rum filmt man beim biken meist das Oberrohr...aber falsch rum ist echt ne Idee.
Anfangs (sprich Anfang letzten Jahres) konnte man noch nicht über Kopf filmen. Stand zwar schon im Handbuch, war aber noch nicht in der Firmware.
Auch die "Ein-Knopf-Bedienung".
Muss das mal bei nächster Gelegenheit testen


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2011)

Womit hast Du Film denn bearbeitet und konvertiert?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. Oktober 2011)

Mit Premiere Pro von Adobe. Ist nen echt geiles Programm, allerdings für den Hobbygebrauch schon viel zu Mächtig und Komplex.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2011)

Und ne Performancesau.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. Oktober 2011)

Mit der entsprechenden Hardware läufts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2011)

Schon kla... Hab mir da auch grad was leckeres zusammengestellt:

- i7 2. Generation
- Z68 Chipsatz Board
- Vertex 3 SSD Festplatte mit Sand-Force Chipsatz


----------



## Mithras (20. Oktober 2011)

i7 zwecks Videoschnitt? .. oder zockst auch ?


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment mehr zum Videoschnitt und Fotobearbeitung. Später auch evtl. mal zum Zocken, wenn ich dafür mal wieder Zeit finde. Der i7 hat aber einen Vorteil: Mit dem Z68 Chipsatz hast da eine leistungsfähige onboard Grafik, weil der i7 eine interne GPU hat.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hat der i5 auch.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2011)

plöder Besserwisser...

Ne Spaß bei Seite, hab einfach Bock auf nen fetten Prozzi.


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> , hab einfach Bock auf nen fetten Prozzi.



Es wird Winter, da spart man sich die Heizung  

Wo bekomme ich Lager fürs Beef Cake? Hab keine bei Rose auf der HP gefunden


----------



## morph027 (20. Oktober 2011)

Lagerbezeichung am Lager abgucken, zum örtlichen Lagerdealer oder im Netz...aber keinen Schrott, muss nicht SFK sein, aber Edelstahl sollte schon sein. Das ab und an mal mit Fett vollpacken, alles gut


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich Lager fürs Beef Cake? Hab keine bei Rose auf der HP gefunden



solche teile / alles , was du für dein beef cake brauchst, aber nicht auf der website findest,  kannst du auch bei rose über das kontaktformular 
bestellen, oder du rufst an


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (21. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mal ein paar bilder von der heutigen 4 königs tour, die war einfach nur klasse.
> 30Km und ca. 750Hm
> Leide hab ich es nicht geschaft ein paar gute shoots auf den trails zu machen.
> 
> ...



Wart Ihr in Wpt-Beyenburg am Stausee? Uns (Jimbo , blaue Jacke und LV 601, roter Lenker) ist am Ende des Stausees ne Horde entgegengekommen. Mir war des Bionicon gesehen zu haben...

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (21. Oktober 2011)

Waren am Ende anner Wupper Tal Sperre soweit ich weiß, kenn mich da nicht aus. 

Toll, bin ich wieder aufgefallen


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Wart Ihr in Wpt-Beyenburg am Stausee?



Jupp waren wir...


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Oktober 2011)

hab ich mich doch nicht verguckt, hab da jemanden auf nem rose bike gesehen


----------



## Eksduro (22. Oktober 2011)

ach wie geil...hehe...ja ihr kamt uns entgegen.....ich war glaub ich vorneweg und fragte mich hinterher noch ob der zweite mit dem liteville nich der war mit dem ich mal ne SUZ tour gefahren bin.....

da sieht man mal wieder wie klein die trailwelt ist

...nächste mal würd ich sagen schließen wir uns zusammen


----------



## Metropolic (22. Oktober 2011)

Gibts von Rose einen guten Slopestyler?
Also was für den Dirt-park mit Federweg im Heck?


----------



## DH-Rida (22. Oktober 2011)

2012 oder 2013 solls einen geben, war ein test im Mountainbike Rider

Ausgabe August 08/2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (22. Oktober 2011)

we need more pictures! ^^


----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

ok


----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Bilder....


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2011)

das mit der doppelbrücke und dem motocrosslenker
würde ich gerne etwas näher betrachten wollen
das ist ja ein nettes ding
und endlich mal wieder fotos


----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das mit der doppelbrücke und dem motocrosslenker
> würde ich gerne etwas näher betrachten wollen
> das ist ja ein nettes ding
> und endlich mal wieder fotos



Ist nicht weiter der Rede Wert ;-) Jugendsünde ^^


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2011)

also krieg ich es nicht zu sehen... 


naja, dafür zeigst da ja andere räder,
die für den reiferen herrn


----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch im Album...


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand ein Bild (kein Photoshop) von einem orangenem Beef Cake mit schwarzem LRS?


----------



## Mithras (26. Oktober 2011)

Ostern im Harz, mit LeihRose


----------



## Chicane (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein Jimbo durfte heute zum ersten Mal raus. Paar Sachen werden noch geändert.







Top! Nur die klappernden Außenhüllen nerven ordentlich, da muss was gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (27. Oktober 2011)

Nice !!!


----------



## TomRider (27. Oktober 2011)

Sieht klasse aus  !


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schick .


----------



## Koerk (27. Oktober 2011)

sehr geil!


----------



## Darth (28. Oktober 2011)

Hier auch noch mal eins von gestern...


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Oktober 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> Hier auch noch mal eins von gestern...


 
Gefällt mir 

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab übrigens neue Pedale dran 

Was haltet ihr davon im Winter vorne Fat Albert und hinten NN zu fahren?


----------



## Darth (28. Oktober 2011)

ich werde mir wohl als nächstes vorn den minion in 2.5 und hinten den ardent in 2.4 dranpacken...


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hab übrigens neue Pedale dran
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon im Winter vorne Fat Albert und hinten NN zu fahren?


 

Spricht nichts dagegen, ist meine ganzjahresbereifung 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier nochmal ein ältere Beitrag

Gruß

Benny



psycho82 schrieb:


> Die NN taugen im Nassen/Winter m.M.überhaupt nicht, wenn du damit jedoch zufrieden bist, dann fahre sie runter und mach dir danach nen anderen Reifensatz drauf (wirst positiv überrascht sein) - wenn es wieder Schwalbe werde sollte dann zumindest als EVO.
> 
> Hab mein GC im September mit Fat Albert vorne und NN hinten erhalten, da so geordert. Den Hinteren habe ich nach den ersten Schlammfahrtenn schon wieder runtergeschmiessen und gegen einen Fat Albert ersetzt.  Grip und Selbstreingung ist wesentlich besser als beim NN, allerdings rollt er in der Ebene und auch auf Asphaltzwischenstücken wesentlich schlechter - Aber wer will schon auf Asphalt und in der Ebene fahren. Auf Trails vermittelt er wesentlich mehr Fahrspaß als der NN.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2011)

nobby nick?
na ja, kommt immer drauf, wo du mit deinem rad fährst 
und was du damit machst..
ich z.b. fahre vorne den muddy. mary und hinten den fat albert - wie so viele.
aber nur, weil ich nix anderes außeren denen, der big betty (im sommer!)
und dem nobby nick kenne. nobby nick reichte immer für einfaches rollen auf schotter 
und waldwegen. wenn du mehr machst als rollen - so mit schnell durch die kurven sausen und so, dann probier auch mal einen anderen reifen aus. 
gewicht ist ne größe, aber nicht die einzige beim "enduro" fahren.


----------



## jonalisa (29. Oktober 2011)

@Chicane

Hast du deine beiden Bikes (Strive und Jimbo) gleich aufgebaut, oder hast du den Strive Rahmen verhoekert und die Teile am Jimbo angebracht?!


----------



## MettiMett (30. Oktober 2011)

Ok dann werde ich mir vorne mal den FA raufmachen. Der NN hat nämlich nicht die Haftung im Wald die ich dachte.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich mir vorne mal den FA raufmachen. Der NN hat nämlich nicht die Haftung im Wald die ich dachte.


 

Nimm aber nur die evo line und lass dir keine 2010 modelle andrehen 

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...-tl-ready.html?uin=5gbd0kkute772ll1d6eapqu7v3

This One?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (31. Oktober 2011)

Jupp, den hat er wohl gemeint


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2011)

jep, den hab ich gemeint


----------



## MettiMett (31. Oktober 2011)

Okäse. THX


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2011)

warum evo?
ich nehm nur noch die billige variante performance.
ich glaub, deswegen bin ich noch nicht hingefallen
verschleiß scheint mir auch nicht höher zu sein
aber man lebt dann mit dem schlechten gewissen, 
vielleicht nicht das beste - also zumindest das teuerste - zu haben...

gibt´s echte gründe für evo?


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2011)

Mehr bilder


----------



## Koerk (31. Oktober 2011)

nice one


----------



## Trekki (31. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mehr bilder


Die neue Unterrohr Aufschrift finde ich




Falsch herum und nicht lesbar

Das Rad ist schick!

-trekki


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Oktober 2011)

Auf der anderen Seite ist er richtig rum .


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mehr bilder


Immer wieder schön so´n schwarzes Rosebike
Was sind denn das für schicke Bremsscheiben?


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön so´n schwarzes Rosebike
> Was sind denn das für schicke Bremsscheiben?


 

Jep ich liebe es 

Das sind die neuen Avid HS1, kann ich nur empfehlen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrider (31. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für schicke Bremsscheiben?



Sind das nicht die Avid HS1?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Info! 
Kannste mir mal den gefallen tun und mal die breite des Reibring messen?

Was ist der Unterschied zw. den "alten" G3 Scheiben?


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Kannste mir mal den gefallen tun und mal die breite des Reibring messen?
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zw. den "alten" G3 Scheiben?


 
Also der größte unterschied ist das die scheiben nun einen metrischen durchmesser haben. Nix mehr mit 203mm oder 185mm, solide 200 bzw 180mm.

Die reibringdicke ist die selbe!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich würd gern die Dicke wissen weil ich mein XT Scheiben bald ausrangieren muß aber die Erfahrung gemacht hab das kleinere Breiten nicht so dolle sind. Verursacht rattern und vibrieren


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Naja ich würd gern die Dicke wissen weil ich mein XT Scheiben bald ausrangieren muß aber die Erfahrung gemacht hab das kleinere Breiten nicht so dolle sind. Verursacht rattern und vibrieren


 

reibringbreite ist ca. 13,3mm und die dicke ist ca. 1,9mm


----------



## Deleted 161766 (1. November 2011)

Heute gesehen, das am vorderen unteren Drehpunkt des Gelenks am Hinterbau, der Schraubenkopf weggebrochen ist!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (2. November 2011)

...back to topic (sorry, ist vom Handy):






[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Guent (2. November 2011)

Schee!
Sach ma, kannst Du mit der Kindshock den Sattel GANZ absenken?
An meinem BC geht der schon mit der normalen Stütze nicht ganz runter...


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2011)

meine bilder sind auch nur mit dém handy gemacht, ist doch völlige schnuppe. Hauptsache ein paar bilder hier

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> reibringbreite ist ca. 13,3mm und die dicke ist ca. 1,9mm


Dank dir


----------



## T0niM0ntana (2. November 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Schee!
> Sach ma, kannst Du mit der Kindshock den Sattel GANZ absenken?
> An meinem BC geht der schon mit der normalen Stütze nicht ganz runter...



meinst so..?





Geht bei mir komplett rein.


----------



## Guent (2. November 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> meinst so..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na super, wasn noch alles ******** gelaufen bei meinem BC... Mein Sitzrohr/Rahmen is wohl nicht ordentlich ausgerieben worden, Sattelstütze is nicht komplett versenkbar...
Und absägen geht auch nicht, sonst ist sie zu kurz und wäre instabil...
Btw: Tretlager & Schwinge knarzt und knackt wie die Pest, beim Abholtermin waren auch falsche Bremsscheiben und ein komplett anderer Dämpfer verbaut, der überhaupt nicht in die Aufnahme passte und für mein bei der Auftragsvergabe angegebenen Gewicht nicht mal halb geeignet gewesen wäre...
Sauber...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2011)

Schicks zurück und mach kein Drama draus.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Na super, wasn noch alles ******** gelaufen bei meinem BC... Mein Sitzrohr/Rahmen is wohl nicht ordentlich ausgerieben worden, Sattelstütze is nicht komplett versenkbar...
> Und absägen geht auch nicht, sonst ist sie zu kurz und wäre instabil...
> Btw: Tretlager & Schwinge knarzt und knackt wie die Pest, beim Abholtermin waren auch falsche Bremsscheiben und ein komplett anderer Dämpfer verbaut, der überhaupt nicht in die Aufnahme passte und für mein bei der Auftragsvergabe angegebenen Gewicht nicht mal halb geeignet gewesen wäre...
> Sauber...


 

Tja willkommen im club kann ich nur sagen, bei mir wars doch ähnlich. Falscher dämpfer, gabelschaft zu viel gekürzt, umwerfer desaster die ursache ist ja immer noch nicht behoben aber es schaltet wenigstens.

Wir sind ja nicht die einzigen bei denen es schief gelaufen ist, das lag wohl auch daran das wir ausverkaufs bikes haben und die mit resten bestückt werden musten.

Was mich aber so wiklich  macht und :kotz:das man ein abnahmeblatt bekommt wo alles i.o. gezeichnet wird. In fachkreisen auch lügenblatt genannt.


Aber eins muß ich Rose dennoch lassen, ihr service ist  wenn auch manchmal etwas langsam.

Jetzt hab ich ein Bike womit ich hochzufrieden bin und ich mich gut damit trösten kann das es bei anderen herstellern exakt die gleichen probleme gibt.
Dabei macht es noch nicht einmal einen unterschid ob günstiger versender oder nobelbike schmiede! 

Das es aber auch top laufen kann seh ich am bike von meinem bekannten, er fährt das selbe bike wie ich. Kurze lieferzeit ca. 3,5 wochen, genauso geliefert wie bestellt keine mängel. 

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2011)

Ich sitz zwar nicht auf dem bike,dank an Eksduro fürs model stehen, aber dafür war ich der knippser 

Ich sollte mal öfters die cam mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (2. November 2011)

...also ohne allzu viele zu kennen muss ich doch sagen das is eins der schönsten fodos die du je gemacht hast...


...öfter die cam mitnehmen is richtig, bei den qualitäten am abzug


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (2. November 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> ...back to topic (sorry, ist vom Handy):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui, ich glaub den Trail kenn ich 

Micha


----------



## -MIK- (3. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal öfters die cam mitnehmen



Dafür.....


----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2011)

Dann sorg ich mal wieder für ein paar nette bildchen


----------



## OJMad (3. November 2011)

Artgerechte Haltung


----------



## Mithras (3. November 2011)

Osternohe


----------



## OJMad (3. November 2011)

Jepp


----------



## Koerk (3. November 2011)

very very nice,
ich hoffe mal ich kann morgen auch fotos von meinem schatz hochladen...


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2011)

ich hab auch, ich hab auch!
auf meiner profilseite - was langsames schnell geschnitten


----------



## GeorgeP (4. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hab auch, ich hab auch!
> auf meiner profilseite - was langsames schnell geschnitten


 
Leider wohl mit passwort 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Leider wohl mit passwort



na ja, aus gutem grund.



aber dafür steht das auch daneben
und man kann sich das geschaukel dann 
auch in vernünftiger auflösung auf vimeo anschauen...


----------



## OJMad (4. November 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Na super, wasn noch alles ******** gelaufen bei meinem BC... Mein Sitzrohr/Rahmen is wohl nicht ordentlich ausgerieben worden, Sattelstütze is nicht komplett versenkbar...
> Und absägen geht auch nicht, sonst ist sie zu kurz und wäre instabil...



Ähm Moment. bist Du nicht auch so groß wie ich? Also sowas um 1,93m?
Meine Ersatzstütze, die ich so bekommen habe, da die Reverb noch im Rückstand war, war eine 420er Stütze. Diese war auch in voll eingefahrenem zustand noch ca 8 - 10 cm über.
Wie soll das auch besser gehen? schließlich ist das Sitzrohr selbst nur 49cm. Unten hast Du auch noch Verstärkungen. Das hat mit schlecht ausgerieben nichts zu tun.
Meine Reverb kann ich natürlich voll versenken, trotz 420mm Länge.
schließlich ist sie in eingefahrenen Zustand auch nur 295mm lang.
Das Gleiche gilt eben auch für die KS.
Also abgesehn von dem Ärger den Du sonst noch hast, ist DAS kein Problem.

So long
J.O.


----------



## Koerk (4. November 2011)

So, erstes schnell aufgenommenes Bild bevor ich in die Uni musste.
Schätze mal morgen lassen sich einige Schnappschüsse machen. 



EDIT: Wie zum Teufel binde ich ein Bild ein, dass es klappt? Hab es jetzt mal in den Anhang gepackt..


----------



## Darth (4. November 2011)

mal ne frage zwischendurch, warum knackt es auf einmal am vorderrad beim bremsen nach wechsel vom nobby auf minion? speichen?


----------



## GeorgeP (4. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> mal ne frage zwischendurch, warum knackt es auf einmal am vorderrad beim bremsen nach wechsel vom nobby auf minion? speichen?


 

wenn du die speichen zum wechseln der reifen löst dann bestimmt ...

Ich denke da musst schon was genauer werden !

Cheers
George


----------



## Darth (4. November 2011)

ich kann ja gern morgen mal ein video machen^^
naja... wie soll ich das beschreiben: also wenn ich die gabel ohne gezogene vrbremse einfeder is alles tiptop, wenn ich das rad gegen ne wand schiebe und hin und her wackel und drücke is auch alles supi. nur wenn ich die vrbremse was kräftiger ziehe (egal ob im stand oder bei der fahrt) knackt es recht laut im bereich des vorderrades... ob nun die laufräder durch das andere und weichere profil anders belastet werden und die nippel oder sonstwas kancken... keine ahnung. (mavis crosstrail disc) wollte morgen mal die speichen säubern und nippel usw. ölen.. mal gucken ob das was bringt...

oder es ist doch die fox gabel :-/


----------



## T0niM0ntana (4. November 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> So, erstes schnell aufgenommenes Bild bevor ich in die Uni musste.



Na Glückwunsch der Herr....da hast du es ja endlich 
Wir erwarten aber noch bessere Bilder 

MFG
Toni


----------



## Koerk (4. November 2011)

Ja, werd gleich noch eins von der anderen Seite machen.
Kettenführung wird Montag noch nachmontiert und ich werde mir die Leitung für die Reverb wohl noch kürzen lassen.
15,1kg wiegt das gute Stück aktuell.

"Vernünftige" Bilder mache ich dann bei Tageslicht mit meinen begrenzten Fähigkeiten was das fotografieren betrifft. Aber das Motiv wirds wieder rausreißen. 

Für das Bike hab ich heute erstmal 30 Minuten Verspätung im Labor in Kauf genommen... Als ich der Assistentin die Sachlage aber geschildert hab wollte sie mir für den Rest des Tages frei geben damit ich fahren kann...
Nein quatsch, war aber kein Thema. ^^


I am in


----------



## OJMad (4. November 2011)

15,1 kg?

Warum zum Geier wiegt meins 16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (4. November 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> So, erstes schnell aufgenommenes Bild bevor ich in die Uni musste.
> Schätze mal morgen lassen sich einige Schnappschüsse machen.
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!
Sieht nice aus, aber das nächste mal das Bettchen machen


----------



## Koerk (4. November 2011)

Bin aufgestanden, hab mich für die Biketown fertig gemacht, hab mein Bike abgeholt und bei mir ausgeladen - und bin anschließend los zur Uni. Nachdem ich 5 Stunden im Labor stand hab ich dann auch keine Lust mehr gehabt. 
Das muss auch mal nen Tag so gehen - Bild #2


----------



## Mithras (4. November 2011)

ich bin neidisch .. -_-


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> ich kann ja gern morgen mal ein video machen^^
> naja... wie soll ich das beschreiben: also wenn ich die gabel ohne gezogene vrbremse einfeder is alles tiptop, wenn ich das rad gegen ne wand schiebe und hin und her wackel und drücke is auch alles supi. nur wenn ich die vrbremse was kräftiger ziehe (egal ob im stand oder bei der fahrt) knackt es recht laut im bereich des vorderrades... ob nun die laufräder durch das andere und weichere profil anders belastet werden und die nippel oder sonstwas kancken... keine ahnung. (mavis crosstrail disc) wollte morgen mal die speichen säubern und nippel usw. ölen.. mal gucken ob das was bringt...
> 
> oder es ist doch die fox gabel :-/


 
Ich glaub du machst besser mal ein vid !

Cheers
George


----------



## Darth (5. November 2011)

so ...ich glaube es war der centerlock adapter.. hab den auch mal gefettet und nu is fast ruhe... irgendwie hat der auch ein bissl spiel und ich denk wenn ich die bremse blockier dann kanckt der halt hin und her weil rohe kräfte walten...^^

naja back2topic:


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> so ...ich glaube es war der centerlock adapter.. hab den auch mal gefettet und nu is fast ruhe... irgendwie hat der auch ein bissl spiel und ich denk wenn ich die bremse blockier dann kanckt der halt hin und her weil rohe kräfte walten...^^
> 
> naja back2topic:


 
Zum bild 

Ich hatte es mir schon fast gedacht das du centerlock hast, knall die dinger mit 45nm fest und du hast ruhe!

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (5. November 2011)

erstmal ne nuss kaufen, sind schweine teuer... habs mit handkraft gemacht^^ scheinbar muss da noch ein bissl...


----------



## GeorgeP (6. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> erstmal ne nuss kaufen, sind schweine teuer... habs mit handkraft gemacht^^ scheinbar muss da noch ein bissl...


 

Nö, das sollte die selbe nuss sein wie für die Kassette, und die kostet nicht die welt ca. 5-10.

Ein drehmo. liegt so bei 20 ...

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (6. November 2011)

Leute, das is n Bilder Thread.....!


----------



## Marksbo (6. November 2011)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## Kriwo (6. November 2011)

Darth, welche Rahmengröße hat dein Granite Chief?


----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2011)

wg marksbos bild:

wow!
seid ihr alle fast 2 meter groß?

viel spass mit dem teil


----------



## stone19 (6. November 2011)

Ich will mal meine beiden Roses vorstellen.
Das Jimbo habe ich seit Sommer 2010, das Beef Cake habe ich am Mittwoch bekommen. 
Beide Rahmengröße L bei 188cm. @ -MIK- und Müs Lee: Größe L ist perfekt.(Frage nach Reach und Stack in anderem Thread)
Erste Bilder, bessere folgen.


----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2011)

schöne ergänzung 
viel spass



und dein liteville?


----------



## Alex-F (7. November 2011)

So, Jimbo eingeweiht


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2011)

Sascha das rockt ja mal und der gesichtsusdruck erste sahne 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (7. November 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> So, Jimbo eingeweiht



Hi,

sieht klasse aus!
Den letzten offnen Sonntag im Bikepark genutzt.
hast du jetzt ein Jimbo zusätzlich zum Bionicon?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (7. November 2011)

Ja jetz weiß ich warum da alle mit full face rum fahren 

Benny, Bionicon werde ich wieder abgeben, bin ich nicht so zufrieden mit. Der Onkel kam jetzt rein zufällig, wir waren halt bei Rose, und er hat mich angelacht.


----------



## psycho82 (7. November 2011)

Na dann:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Darth (7. November 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Darth, welche Rahmengröße hat dein Granite Chief?



XL, bin halt lang^^


----------



## Kriwo (7. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> XL, bin halt lang^^



Ich auch, deshalb die Frage 

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens mal wie ein XL-Rahmen aussieht


----------



## Darth (7. November 2011)

fahre im mom mit 2cm spacern, passt bis jetzt sehr gut. auf L pass ich auch druff aber dann bekommen die beine zu wenig freiheit bzw ich müsste ein riesen sattelrohr kaufen^^ fährt sich aber kaum agiler wie der XL rahmen wie ich finde...


----------



## Koerk (7. November 2011)

Wenn man mich auf Sascha's Foto schon im Hintergrund anrollen sieht, darf das neue FR SL in Action natürlich auch nicht fehlen. ^^





Genau wie seinen Onkel: am Freitag bekommen, am Samstag eingeweiht - wobei es für mich auch direkt ne dreifache Jungfernfahrt war:
- erstes Mal ein Fully unterm Arsch (Probesitzen bei Rose außen vor)
- erste Fahrt im natürlichen Lebensraum des Bikes
- erstes Mal im Bikepark...

Aller guten Dinge sind drei und den Kauf von dem Teil habe ich nicht bereut, einfach nur eine absolut geniale Maschine 

Weitere Bilder folgen...


(Verfluchte Sche***e ich krieg keine Fotos in meinen Posts eingebunden... -.-)


----------



## DH-Rida (8. November 2011)

du musst auf des foto gehn des du posten willst, dann steht auf der rechten seite "Einbetten....." da gehste drauf, dann einfach den "Link" kopiern und in den post einfügen......und schon haste en bild dabei


----------



## Koerk (8. November 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (9. November 2011)

kein problem


----------



## bikulus (9. November 2011)

Hallo Rose Gemeinde
ab sofort bin ich auch dabei mit meinem neuen Uncle 8. Testfahrt gibts am WE. Hab vorn eine Fox Talas 180 drin und auf 2fach umgerüstet. Komme lt meiner Personenwaage auf 13,9kg, was sich schon super anhört. Wenn jetzt noch die Performance passt dann wirds perfekt.



Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## MettiMett (9. November 2011)

Schick Schick


----------



## Darth (9. November 2011)

sehr schönes bike!


----------



## BSChris (9. November 2011)

Ohhh Ja sehr sehr geil...


----------



## -MIK- (10. November 2011)

Wieso ist denn da ne 180er Talas drin? Direkt bei Rose so bestellt oder selber rein gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (10. November 2011)

Hallo MIK
ja direkt so bestellt, hat nach anfänglichem Unverständnis super geklappt
Ich will das bike eben mit nem flacheren Winkel und die 180mm sind auch nicht verkehrt, bin schon echt gespannt auf den ertsen Ausritt
Bikulus

ach ja, wenn jemand eine versenkbare Sattelstütze braucht, hab eine neue abzugeben (kind shox supernatural)


----------



## psycho82 (10. November 2011)

@bikulus

Das Jimbo gefält mir wirklich sehr gut!!!
Intressehalber trotzdem noch eine Frage warum hast du kein Beef Cake FR genommen? Hier hättest du die 180mm Gabel serienmäßig gehabt und der Dämpfer lässt sich eine Position tiefer einbauen, so dass hinten 165mm zur Verfügung stehen (norm. 180 mm), wäre vieleicht variabler gewesen...

Gib bitte mal eine Rückmeldung wie sich der Onkel mit 180mm an der Front fährt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## bikulus (10. November 2011)

Hi Benny
bei meinen Überlegungen zum euen Bike gab es folgende Überlegungen:
es soll leichter werden als mein Freak, und vom Hinterbau hoffentlich genau so gut
160mm hinten reichen mir völlig aus
Der mögliche Flaschenhalter am Uncle fand ich auch gut, für kurze Abendrunden, deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, dass das beef cake überdimensioniert ist. ALs dann Rose meinem Wunsch mit der 180er Gabel nachkam (wie gesagt, ich wollte flacheren WInkel) dann hab ich mich zum Kauf entschloßen. Optisch gefällt es mir sehr gut.
Jetzt bin ich wirklich gespannt auf das WE, hoffe auf eine Tour die mir einen Vergleich zuläßt
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## BSChris (10. November 2011)

Kann das Bild leider nicht zoomen, aber was hast du denn da für eine Kettenführung dran?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## bikulus (10. November 2011)

Das war gestern abend ein ganz spontaner schneller Eigenbau. Eine Halterung von einer Radllampe mit Kabelbinder, sollte auf alle Fälle bergab ok sein, ob ichs beim bergauf treten verwende muss sich zeigen. Bin mir im Moment noch nicht ganz schlüssig was ich da genau machen werde. Will auch das Schaltwerk noch gegen ein kürzeres tauschen
Bikulus


----------



## bikulus (10. November 2011)

Hallo
um die Frage aus dem anderen Thread aufzugriefen, 2012 Fox Teile im Uncle Jimbo. Hab grad mal ein wenig im Netz nach Bildern geguckt, demnach könnten bei mir sowohl die Gabel, als auch der Dämpfer aus 2012 sein!? Wer kennt sich da aus?
Bikulus


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. November 2011)

Jup, das sind 2012er Teile.


----------



## effx (10. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> so ...ich glaube es war der centerlock adapter.. hab den auch mal gefettet und nu is fast ruhe... irgendwie hat der auch ein bissl spiel und ich denk wenn ich die bremse blockier dann kanckt der halt hin und her weil rohe kräfte walten...^^


 
Kenne das Problem nur zu gut. Ruhe war erst mit dem "Problem-Solvers"-Adapter: http://problemsolversbike.com/products/center_lock_rotor_adapters/

Cheers, effx


----------



## MWolf (10. November 2011)

Hast für die 180er Gabel einen Aufpreis zahlen müssen??


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2011)

immer wieder denke ich daran, das abo von
zeigt her euer rose-bike zu löschen
udn nur ab und an mal heir reinzugucken.
aber dann taucht unvermittelt doch wieder ein bild auf
also bleib ich dabei.

warum so wenige bilder? keine ahnung. liegt zumindest daran,
dass so wenige ein bild ihres rades hier reinstellen.
haben ja vielleicht auch nicht so viele ein gesteigertes interesse daran, 
anderen ihr rad hier zu präsentieren.
aber ich.
am letzten samstag waren auch viele rose-räder in willingen.
daher ist es glaube ich, in ordnung, diesen link hier reinzusetzen:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17541/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (11. November 2011)

Sicher, da sind auch 4 von uns drauf


----------



## zrider (12. November 2011)

Gestern Abend war es soweit!
Mein Jimbo ist gekommen!


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war es soweit!
> Mein Jimbo ist gekommen!


 

Gratuliere dir zum Onkel 

Cheers
George


----------



## bikulus (12. November 2011)

Auch vin mir viel Spass damit.

Hatte gestern meine erste Tour, sehr positiver Eindruck, bergauf geht der Onkel echt flott, ohne wippen und auch steile Rampen gehen mit der 180er Gabel noch sehr gut. Der Test bergab war leider nicht aussagefähig, hatte für den night ride leider meinen Akku vergesse so hat mir mein Kumpel von hinten geleuchtet, das ständige Spiel zwischen Helligkeit und den dunklen Schatten , da kam keine flowige Tour heraus. Trotzdem, hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich mich mit dem Teil ganz gut anfreunden kann. muss noch am ganzen set up bastel, und vorn wird noch ein anderer Reifen montiert.
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

So dann mal ein bild von der heutigen tour


----------



## Alex-F (12. November 2011)

Das bin ja ich  

Sche wars


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Das bin ja ich
> 
> Sche wars


 

ja und Ja

Freu mich schon auf die nächste tour


----------



## Alex-F (12. November 2011)

Ich überlege mich morgen früh nochmal in den Wald bei dir zu begeben.  Muss aber erstmal klären wann wir morgen eingeladen sind, hab kein Zeitplan.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

Dat is ne gute idee, sollten dann mal kurz tel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (12. November 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> Auch vin mir viel Spass damit.
> 
> Hatte gestern meine erste Tour, sehr positiver Eindruck, bergauf geht der Onkel echt flott, ohne wippen und auch steile Rampen gehen mit der 180er Gabel noch sehr gut. Der Test bergab war leider nicht aussagefähig, hatte für den night ride leider meinen Akku vergesse so hat mir mein Kumpel von hinten geleuchtet, das ständige Spiel zwischen Helligkeit und den dunklen Schatten , da kam keine flowige Tour heraus. Trotzdem, hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich mich mit dem Teil ganz gut anfreunden kann. muss noch am ganzen set up bastel, und vorn wird noch ein anderer Reifen montiert.
> Gruß
> Bikulus



warum 180mm im Onkel?


----------



## bikulus (12. November 2011)

das hab ich ne seite vorher schon geschrieben
Bikulus


----------



## Koerk (13. November 2011)

Merkwürdigerweise hält sich der Muskelkater in Grenzen, bzw außer einem Gefühl der Erschöpfung merke ich von der gestrigen Tour nichts in den Beinen ..
War wohl die Luft und die Bekleidung (im Bezug auf den Krampf^^) der limitierende Faktor. Über ein neues Hinterrad denke ich trotzdem nach.

Bin bei der nächsten Tour sehr gerne wieder dabei - sollte die Temperatur mit meiner Bekleidung die ich bis dahin habe noch erträglich sein - und sofern ihr nochmal die Geduld mitbringt stellenweise auf mich zu warten.  

P.S.: Wenn das Wetter mitspielt poste ich nachher nochmal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Alex-F (13. November 2011)

Hab merwürdigerweise Muskelkater in Bauch und Schultern... 

Wollten gleich eigentlich auch noch los, bei der Temperatur grade bin ich aber nicht unbedingt motiviert.


----------



## MettiMett (13. November 2011)

Jetzt mit FA vorn und neuen Pedalen


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2011)

sehr feine bilder, na was sagst du zum FA vorne ?

Chhers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (13. November 2011)

THX...
Bin sehr zufrieden, guter Tipp. Finde man merkt schon den Unterschied zum NN. Gerade wenns ma weicher wird und in Kurven. HInten ist der NN allerdings noch ausreichend.


----------



## DH-Rida (13. November 2011)

Metropolic schrieb:


> Gibts von Rose einen guten Slopestyler?
> Also was für den Dirt-park mit Federweg im Heck?




hier ist der slopestyler von rose 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-the-jester/aid:555415


----------



## underdog (14. November 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> so wie versprochen kommen heut endlich die bilder, nach der änderungsaktion (kefü, gabelbrücke)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du den an der Gabelbrücke geändert?


----------



## DH-Rida (14. November 2011)

mit gabelbrücke meinte ich die ganzen spacer untendrunter raus......


----------



## -Nikome- (14. November 2011)

Mein Uncle Jimbo 4


----------



## -MIK- (14. November 2011)

Feeettes Gerät!!


----------



## Eksduro (15. November 2011)

aloha...

da ich leider zu george seiner tour am samstag verhindert war anbei ein paar impressionen vom sonntag:

zuerst einmal wird der onkel ins rechte licht gerückt




...um dann in vertrider manier bergische gipfel zu erklimmen




...es folgt ein wenig powdersurfen durch knietiefes laub




...im "tal" dann das licht des tages




...gucken obs geht




...geht




...erhaben ruht der ritter auf dem güldenen roß




...um alsbald sich wagemutig gen tale zu stürzen




...zuletzt fehlt dann nur ein wenig italienisches lebensgefühl in herbstlicher umgebung





SCHÖN WARS 





PS: geknipst und bearbeitet hat "ESPI"


----------



## Alex-F (15. November 2011)

Geil 

Hat Christian nen neuen Helm?


----------



## Eksduro (15. November 2011)

jupp.....


----------



## herkulars (15. November 2011)

Sehr schön in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (15. November 2011)

Eine wunderschöne Ballade von Alex - the chosen ONEvang

Geile Bilder!


----------



## GeorgeP (15. November 2011)

Das sind ein paar sehr gute und nachbearbeitete bilder dabei. Klasse 

Wir machen noch die fotosassion !!!

Cheers
George


----------



## Eksduro (15. November 2011)

danke euch


@george: das wird den christian freuen von dir "geadelt" zu werden


----------



## ESPI (15. November 2011)

Jojo danke George! 
Eher Semi wie professionel aber wenn manns nicht all zu ernst nimmt sind die Bilder ganz net. Wer jedenfalls ne lustige Tour nach 3 wöchiger Bikepause.


----------



## xzyonx (15. November 2011)

mein radl


----------



## -Nikome- (16. November 2011)

Welchen Lenker hast du denn da dran xzyonx?


----------



## xzyonx (16. November 2011)

*Funn Fat Boy! wollte nen weißen haben und hab den da günstig von chainreaction






http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72041
*


----------



## -Nikome- (16. November 2011)

ok, danke.
Ich habe ebenfalls nen weißen Lenker dran...








...überlege nun aber ihn gegen nen schwarzen zu tauschen.


----------



## xzyonx (16. November 2011)

hatte erst nen schwarzen dran, hat mir irgendwie nicht gefallen und mit dem weißen find ich das stimmiger! aber wie so oft alles geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrider (16. November 2011)

Ich hab einen Schwarzen!


----------



## Alex-F (16. November 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Schwarzen!



tmi!!


----------



## -Nikome- (16. November 2011)

Zusammen mit der schwarzen Gabel sieht das auch richtig gut aus


----------



## DH-Rida (16. November 2011)

einige wissen aus der FB gruppe ja schon das ich mir bald nen Direct Mount zuleg....Modell steht auch schon fest....nur is ma wieder die sache mit der farbe


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. November 2011)

Schwarz.


----------



## Koerk (16. November 2011)

wenn noch ein paar andere elemente so golden sind würd ich auf jedenfall das gold nehmen... ansonsten black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (16. November 2011)

weist ja wie die schwarz-goldene lackierung vom rahmen is, und dann halt noch die saint sachen...kurbel,bremse,trigger,schaltwerk...


----------



## Koerk (16. November 2011)

in dem fall würde ICH auf jedenfall gold nehmen.


----------



## DH-Rida (16. November 2011)

dann stehts jz 1:1


----------



## jonalisa (16. November 2011)

War lange nicht mehr hier, aber Einstand find ich nicht gut, weshalb auch ich fuer Gold stimme! Somit liegt Gold im Vorteil!


----------



## Guent (17. November 2011)

Schwarz!


----------



## GeorgeP (17. November 2011)

black is beautyfull


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Goooold, bringt Farbe in euer Leben....


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Schwarz ist auch nur eine Farbe mit Helligkeitswert 0!


----------



## DH-Rida (17. November 2011)

ihr machst einem auch net einfacher  steht 3:3 ^^


----------



## DH-Rida (17. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Dann wirf halt eine Münze.


----------



## xzyonx (17. November 2011)

Gold! bling bling


----------



## Koerk (17. November 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schwarz ist auch nur eine Farbe mit Helligkeitswert 0!



Son Quatsch, ich hab gelernt dass die Farbe schwarz ein Kontrast ist!
Also nimm gold!


----------



## DH-Rida (17. November 2011)

ich bestell einfach beides.....wenn gold endlich ma wieder verfügbar is


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schwarz ist auch nur eine Farbe mit Helligkeitswert 0!



Aaaah da issa wieder, mein kleiner Lieblingsschlauberger....    

Mein Lieber, wir haben noch einen Kaffee / Kuchen Termin offen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Jaja, du wirst dein Geld schnell genug los, keine Angst .


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Hehehe!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Ich muss erst mal wieder etwas Ausdauer aufbauen, in letzter Zeit gings drunter und drüber. Immerhin kann ich wieder einigermaßen ohne Orthese fahren .


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Och, auch das könne ma zusamme mache...  Lass am WE mal über FB funken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Jo, machen wir. Eventuell könnte ich am nächsten Wochenende Zeit freischaufeln .


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Sounds good!!


----------



## DH-Rida (19. November 2011)

Konas Prototyp^^ der hinterbau kommt uns allen doch ziemlich bekannt vor


----------



## GeorgeP (19. November 2011)

Von der heutigen tour, mit pleiten pech und pannen. Eine gebrochene kettenstrebe, zwei plattfüsse hier hats gerade den Sascha erwischt und eine defekte gabel.
Mich hats dann auch noch einmal elegant über den lenker gehebelt


----------



## TomRider (20. November 2011)

Mein Beileid! Solche Touren vermiesen einem manchmal den Spaß am Radfahren. Aus reinem Interesse würde ich gerne wissen an welchem Rad die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist !?


----------



## GeorgeP (20. November 2011)

TomRider schrieb:


> Mein Beileid! Solche Touren vermiesen einem manchmal den Spaß am Radfahren. Aus reinem Interesse würde ich gerne wissen an welchem Rad die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist !?


 

Wir haben uns aber deswegen den schönen tag nicht vermiesen lassen 

Das war ein trek fuel ex 9,0 mod. 2007, wenn ich mich recht erinere hatte trek da mal arge probleme mit.


Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (20. November 2011)

Eieiei, was heißt "defekte Gabel"? ^^
Ich werd mir wohl demnächst vernünftige Winterklamotten holen - wäre dann wohl auch nochmal gerne mit dabei.


----------



## bikulus (20. November 2011)

Hallo Rose Fahrer
konngte gestern endlich mein Jimbo artgerecht einweihen. Bin bis dato super zufrieden mit dem Bike, Hinterbau arbeitet schon sehr sensibel, bergauf lässt er sich sowohl gut tragen, als auch schön rund treten. Werde noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten am setup prüfen, ev kürzerer Vorbau und der Reifen vorn wird wohl wieder Mudy Marry werden, auch wenn er ein wenig schwere ist.


Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## GeorgeP (20. November 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Eieiei, was heißt "defekte Gabel"? ^^
> Ich werd mir wohl demnächst vernünftige Winterklamotten holen - wäre dann wohl auch nochmal gerne mit dabei.


 

Ölundicht...

Das ein oder andere winterbekleidungsteil sollte man schon haben


----------



## GeorgeP (20. November 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Rose Fahrer
> konngte gestern endlich mein Jimbo artgerecht einweihen. Bin bis dato super zufrieden mit dem Bike, Hinterbau arbeitet schon sehr sensibel, bergauf lässt er sich sowohl gut tragen, als auch schön rund treten. Werde noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten am setup prüfen, ev kürzerer Vorbau und der Reifen vorn wird wohl wieder Mudy Marry werden, auch wenn er ein wenig schwere ist.
> 
> 
> ...


 

das sieht ja schon schwer krass aus was du da fährst, na dann weiterhin viel spaß mit dem Onkel


----------



## BSChris (20. November 2011)

So meine Lieben...mein Onkel ist nun auch angekommen. Bilder folgen morgen.
Habe auch den 2012er Dämper und die 2012er Gabel 

Gruß
Ich


----------



## DH-Rida (20. November 2011)

wenn mein beefy mitte-ende nächsten jahres fertig is gibts geile bilder )


----------



## GeorgeP (20. November 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> wenn mein beefy mitte-ende nächsten jahres fertig is gibts geile bilder )


 

 da fahr ich schon wieder was anderes ....


----------



## OJMad (20. November 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> Konas Prototyp^^ der hinterbau kommt uns allen doch ziemlich bekannt vor
> 
> Ähem....
> ...und irgendwie doch ganz anders


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2011)

Ich sehe da einen Dämpfer, eine Wippe, Sitz- und Kettenstreben. 1:1 kopiert! Skandalös!!11einself


----------



## DH-Rida (20. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> da fahr ich schon wieder was anderes ....



wie du fährst dann schon wieder was ganz anderes ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (20. November 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> wie du fährst dann schon wieder was ganz anderes ??


 

eine nummer stabiler


----------



## DH-Rida (20. November 2011)

aso....holte dir en uncle oder wie ?


----------



## psycho82 (20. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> eine nummer stabiler



Hi, warum der schnelle Wechsel auf den Onkel? Laesst sich der Wechsel rational erklaeren? - Find das Jimbo auch genial... - und hatte auch schon den ein oder anderen Gedanken dran...

Gruss 
Benny


----------



## Alex-F (21. November 2011)

Tja, wer einmal auf meinem Onkel gesessen hat....


----------



## -MIK- (21. November 2011)

Das stimmt, ich erinnere mich an die zweite Tour mit seinem Chief bei mir und dem kurzen Probesitzen auf meinem Jimbo.... Ein gaaaanz dickes  und der Kommentar "...ich will 'n Jimbo...!" *Gg*


----------



## TheOnos (21. November 2011)

Ich zeig jetzt zwar nicht mein Radl, hab mir aber mal weider bei meinem zweithobby (einer Randsportart) ein bisschen weh getan..


----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2011)

autsch, das sieht nach schmerzen aus


----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hi, warum der schnelle Wechsel auf den Onkel? Laesst sich der Wechsel rational erklaeren? - Find das Jimbo auch genial... - und hatte auch schon den ein oder anderen Gedanken dran...
> 
> Gruss
> Benny


 
Sitzposition und handling kommt mir einfach noch mehr entgegen. Ich bin mir auch ziehmlich sicher das ich damals bei der probefahr auf einem M-Rahmen gesessen habe. Der L-Rahmen kommt mir wie eine streckbank vor.

Jetzt muss ich erst mal damit zurecht kommen und dann schauen wir nächstes jahr nochmal


----------



## -MIK- (21. November 2011)

Denk aber dran, bei mir war der DHX Air drin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Denk aber dran, bei mir war der DHX Air drin....


 

Der macht das bike aber nur fluffiger


----------



## Eksduro (21. November 2011)

also ich würd auch den rp23 nehmen...am besten direkt anfang 2012 in einem gebrauchten rahmen in größe L von einer bekannten person


----------



## Alex-F (21. November 2011)

Aber wir haben ja festgestellt das George m besser passt


----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> also ich würd auch den rp23 nehmen...am besten direkt anfang 2012 in einem gebrauchten rahmen in größe L von einer bekannten person


 

Leider nur kein taperd steuerrohr, ist so damit ausgeschieden. Hatte an diese option auch schon gedacht 




Alex-F schrieb:


> Aber wir haben ja festgestellt das George m besser passt


 

ich fühle mich da echt wohler, müsste dennoch mal mit beiden rahmengrößen ein paar km im gelände abspulen.....


aber wie schon gesagt, nicht vor nächstem jahr ! und damit meine ich nicht anfang 2012


----------



## -MIK- (21. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Leider nur kein taperd steuerrohr, ist so damit ausgeschieden. Hatte an diese option auch schon gedacht



Warum ist das ein Ausscheidkriterium?


----------



## BSChris (21. November 2011)

> TheOnos Ich zeig jetzt zwar nicht mein Radl, hab mir aber mal weider bei meinem zweithobby (einer Randsportart) ein bisschen weh getan..



Autsch vermute es ist ein Außenbandriss. Wenn es so ist kann ich dir nur sagen ich hatte vor 4 oder 5 Wochen mein 5. Außenbandriss. Aber ich kann immer noch Bike fahren und Fussball spielen  Also keine sorge  und Gute Besserung

Gruß
Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (21. November 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Ich zeig jetzt zwar nicht mein Radl, hab mir aber mal weider bei meinem zweithobby (einer Randsportart) ein bisschen weh getan..



na... mein beileid. mein fuss sieht im mom genauso aus... nur das ich ein paar treppenstufen übersehen habe... is nur ne aussenband überdehnung... paar tage ruhe und gut is...
gut besserung!


----------



## Eksduro (22. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Warum ist das ein Ausscheidkriterium?


 


hast du schon ne gabel???

ne aber is ja auch egal, war nur ne fixe idee


----------



## -MIK- (22. November 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> hast du schon ne gabel???





KlickKlack


----------



## Eksduro (22. November 2011)

hups...meinte dich gar nich...wollte den  george zitieren mit seinem "ausschlusskriterium" 1 1/8....


----------



## GeorgeP (22. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> KlickKlack


 

Dat is schon klar, aber 1050â¬
Also wenn gibts ein neues bike, da ist dann alles stand der dinge !

Jetzt geht es aber erst mal mit bilder weiter!

Umbau auf 2fach,24T/36T schaltet vom allerfeinsten. Der Bash ist optisch einfach ein genuss


----------



## Darth (22. November 2011)

gefällt mir echt sehr gut! 

mal ne frage an alle: is bei euch auch die sattelstützenklemmung so schwach? ich habe das problem, dass mir die stütze beim fahren langsam absackt sodass ich in regelmäßigen abständen wieder hochstellen muss... kann man die festknallen bis zum geht net mehr? habe angst das der rahmen oder bolzen knackst...


----------



## GeorgeP (22. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> gefällt mir echt sehr gut!
> 
> mal ne frage an alle: is bei euch auch die sattelstützenklemmung so schwach? ich habe das problem, dass mir die stütze beim fahren langsam absackt sodass ich in regelmäßigen abständen wieder hochstellen muss... kann man die festknallen bis zum geht net mehr? habe angst das der rahmen oder bolzen knackst...


 

Du bist nicht der einzige mit dem problem, ich habe die schraube mit 5nm festgezogen und seitdem ist ruhe!

Also nix bobenfest anknallen


----------



## Guent (22. November 2011)

Huhu GeorgeP!

Was haste denn da für einen schwarzen Montageständer am Start?
Hab letzte Woche die 2 günstigen von Rose mal geschüttelt: Find ich nicht so stabil...
Irgendwelche bezahlbaren Tips?


----------



## psycho82 (22. November 2011)

@GeorgeP

Absolut klasse Umbau 
Sehr geiler Bash

Respekt!!!!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (22. November 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @GeorgeP
> 
> Absolut klasse Umbau
> Sehr geiler Bash
> ...


 
merci 

den gibt es bei dem user kuka.berlin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (22. November 2011)

leider was unscharf... mal in "action" mitm hinterrrad zuerst aufegekommen...
is schon ein langes elend aufm bike


----------



## Montanez (23. November 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> mal ne frage an alle: is bei euch auch die sattelstützenklemmung so schwach? ich habe das problem, dass mir die stütze beim fahren langsam absackt sodass ich in regelmäßigen abständen wieder hochstellen muss... kann man die festknallen bis zum geht net mehr? habe angst das der rahmen oder bolzen knackst...



Ja ist sie! Besorg dir die Salsa Flip Lock in 36,4. Damit ist Ruhe. War selbst verblüfft mit wie wenig Kraft man die anziehen muss damit sich NICHTS mehr bewegt!


----------



## Koerk (23. November 2011)

kann man da nicht einfach ein bis sieben lagen tape drumkleben?


----------



## zrider (24. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


>



Was kostet sowas?


----------



## GeorgeP (25. November 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Was kostet sowas?


 
50

cheers
George


----------



## killuex (26. November 2011)

Hey, 
wie siehts den beim uncle jimbo mit den Gabeln aus ? Is der Aufpreis für die Fox berechtigt oder kann man mit der Lyrik auch ganz gut leben ?


----------



## Montanez (26. November 2011)

Ich glaub anstelle der Lyrik 2 Step würd ich eher zur deutlich günstigeren (aber auch schwereren) Domain greifen. Das ist wenigstens eine sehr ausgereifte, gute und fehlerunanfällige Gabel. Hängt halt auch was vom Fahrergewicht ab ob einem die gut 700g (von Lyrik zu Domain) mehr an der Front stören oder nicht und was man mit dem Bike machen will.
Oder die Gabel die drin ist rausschmeißen und die Lyrik RC2 Coil holen. Die wäre auch mein Favorit gewesen, aber mit der Talas kann ich auch gut leben! Wollte halt gleich fahren und nicht noch länger warten bis die eine Gabel verkauft und ne neue besorgt und eingebaut ist! Außerdem macht sich das geringere Gewicht der Gabel bei meinem geringen Fahrergewicht positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. November 2011)

so dann will ich mal wieder was zum eigentlichen thema beitragen


----------



## Koerk (26. November 2011)

Ich hoffe mal auf neue geile Bilder vom morgigen "Event" ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetsurfer (7. Dezember 2011)

Hat mal wer ein aktuelles Bild von nem Count Solo? Farbe und Modell egal


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist wohl winterpause 

Eins hab ich noch ...


----------



## Koerk (8. Dezember 2011)

Klink ich mich direkt mal mit ein ... mit dem neuen Helm für kommende Saison. 
(in der Hoffnung, dass es jetzt mal mit dem einbinden klappt)
natürlich nicht, warum auch ...








komplizierte sc#]&%! hier


----------



## -Nikome- (9. Dezember 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Klink ich mich direkt mal mit ein ... mit dem neuen Helm für kommende Saison.



Schick! 

Kann man den Fahrradständer den du da hast irgendwo bestellen?


----------



## Koerk (9. Dezember 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-fahrradstaender-rastplatz-fb-3/aid:480685

Erfüllt den Zweck astrein. 
Und finds auch preislich ganz okay.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2011)

Mich hat an dem Ding immer gestört, dass die Bremscheibe an das Rohr stoßen kann wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ich kenn mich, nach ner Tour muss das Ding *plapp* in den Ständer rein und stehen.  Hab dafür die Feedbacks gekauft:






Klappt sogar mit 2,5er Maxxis..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realracer (9. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufe Beef Cake Sl 2011 siehe link

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=448051

unbedingt ansehen.....


----------



## Alex-F (9. Dezember 2011)

Ein Hardtail beefcake??


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2011)

Och, mit 2-fach vorne würde ich das Teil sogar zu dem Kurs nehmen...


----------



## Mithras (10. Dezember 2011)

Na toll, genau so ein Bike such ich ab Februar, allerdings im "M" 

sicher, dass du nich 2600 eingeben wolltest?  Kommt mir schon arg günstig vor für ein Beefy mit der Ausstattung und nur 80 Km auf der Uhr..


----------



## OJMad (10. Dezember 2011)

Da ärger ich mich ja glatt dass ich schon eins habe


----------



## DH-Rida (11. Dezember 2011)

2012er DH 8





die gabel   haben will


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

GEILES DING!!! Mich würde da mal ne schwarze Fox interessieren.


----------



## DH-Rida (11. Dezember 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mich würde da mal ne schwarze Fox interessieren.




ja, in schwarz würde die perfekt zu meinem passen


----------



## Darth (11. Dezember 2011)

und mit brake force one bremsen^^


----------



## Koerk (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich find's in weiss auch ZUUU langweilig. Aber ne schwarze Gabel hätte schon was. 
Das neue Emblem gefällt mir besser, farblich jedoch der alte Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Ding ist heiss!


----------



## DH-Rida (11. Dezember 2011)

@koerk: ja farblich find ichs auch ziemlich langweilig...es wirds auch nur in weis geben also keine möglichkeit was schöneres zu bekommen^^

@darth: das sind Formula The One  keine Brake Force^^

ach ja und die kefü die ich mir noch nachträglich dran gemacht hab is ja jz beim 2012er schon serie^^ ham wohl gemerkt das der truvativ mist das letzt is^^


----------



## Darth (11. Dezember 2011)

@dh-rida: dat weiss ich doch , aber ich möchte da noch die brake force dran sehen !


----------



## Koerk (11. Dezember 2011)

Gott sei Dank wirkt die Farbe sich nicht auf das Fahrverhalten aus, insofern - es hat ja sowieso jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## DH-Rida (11. Dezember 2011)

@darth: achso, dann sag das doch gleich


----------



## Darth (12. Dezember 2011)

mal wieder ein bild  die KS ist nu endlich dran und funzt super!


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Dezember 2011)

tres chic


----------



## Koerk (12. Dezember 2011)

nettes teil, aber n krasser vorbau 
musste erstmal suchen bis ich festgestellt habe was die optik "merkwürdig" macht im vergleich zu den sonstigen rose bikes


----------



## Darth (13. Dezember 2011)

für meine länge jedoch besser hatte vorher nen kurzen dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (13. Dezember 2011)

war keine kritik 
ich hatte halt nur beim angucken die ganze zeit das gefühl dass etwas anders ist als bei den sonstigen fullies
was seid ihr eigentlich alles für riesen? 
ich fahr mein SL in S und hab die Reverb bis zum Anschlag versenkt und nutz quasi nur den weg der "ausfahrbaren sattelstütze" ...


----------



## Darth (13. Dezember 2011)

ich geb dir gern ein paar cm von meinen 197 ab... größe ist nicht immer schön


----------



## Guent (13. Dezember 2011)

Das mit der Grösse kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin zwar nur 1.92, habe aber auch Probleme:
In Rahmengrösse L ist mir das Moped eigentlich "zu kurz". In stehender Fahrtposition stehe ich nicht "im Rad", sondern eher über dem Lenker...und habe immer das Gefühl gleich drüber zu fliegen (kann ich auch gut)...und die Knie sind dem Lenker auch dauernd im Weg...
Und die Sattelstütze geht nicht ganz in den Rahmen zu versenken. Absägen is keine Option, denn sonst ist sie mir beim Bergauffahren zu kurz.


----------



## Alex-F (13. Dezember 2011)

Baut Rose kein xl? Sorry keine Ahnung, ich bin viieel kleiner


----------



## Guent (13. Dezember 2011)

Leider nein... und ich bin erst nach ein paar Monaten Fahren drauf gekommen das ich eigentlich ne Nummer länger haben dürfte...


----------



## OJMad (13. Dezember 2011)

Versuchs doch mal mit nem 75er Vorbau.
Ich bin 1,93 und fahr auch das BC in L.
Geht soweit ganz gut. Allerdings hab ich ja noch ein AM.

Nächstes Jahr ist allerdings ein Alpencross angesagt.
Da wird mir das BC wohl auch zu gedrungen sein.
Insofern hätte ich natürlich nichts dagegen wenn Guent nen längeren Vorbau montiert und mal berichtet

Und dein Problem mit der Sattelstütze wirst Du wohl auch nur mit einer versenkbaren lösen können.
Allerdings wirst Du dann vermutlich dennoch den Schnellspanner bemühen müssen, da der Verstellbereich von 125mm (oder auch 150) zu gering sein wird um sie bei voll versenktem Zustand auf Fahrhöhe zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (13. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Vorbau werd ich mal ausprobieren... danke!

Ausserdem:
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der mit dem BC 6 SL dauernd mit den Pedalen aufsetzt? SAG so um die 30%.
Ich fahr ne Hammerschmidt FR mit 175er Kurbellänge...
Beim Bergabfahren passierts meist nicht, aber wenn man einen steinigen/wurzeligen/stufigen Trail bergauf fährt, bleib ich fast überall hängen mit den Pedalen...das ist teilweise echt gefährlich auf steilen Trails wo es seitlich tief bergab geht...
Und, auch lustig: ich kann wenn ich drauf sitze mit der Ferse auf dem Boden als "Seitenständer" stehen bleiben...


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Dezember 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vorbau werd ich mal ausprobieren... danke!
> 
> Ausserdem:
> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der mit dem BC 6 SL dauernd mit den Pedalen aufsetzt? SAG so um die 30%.
> ...


 

Das problem mit dem pedalaufsetzen kenn ich auch nur zu gut  8 stiche in der rechten wade war das resultat!


----------



## OJMad (13. Dezember 2011)

Ne. Bist nicht der einzige.
Hab am Anfang auch geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz.
Inzwischen hab ich mich daran gewöhnt...  wenn man so 2-3 m vorausschauend fährt klappts ganz gut. Bergab auf wurzeligem Terrain bloß nicht treten 
Fies sind nur steile Kuppen mit Wurzel drauf 

Ich fahre Klickies


----------



## Darth (13. Dezember 2011)

also werde ich mir dann doch kein bc mehr zulegen ...


----------



## Mithras (13. Dezember 2011)

Zumal es dieses Jahr leider nix in der Preisklasse BC SL6 gibt , entweder das 4rer oder das 8er  .. Wobei ich eingentlich keine Lust auf Kashima habe ..


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Dezember 2011)

warum keine lust auf kashima ?


----------



## Mithras (13. Dezember 2011)

das sprengt mein veranschlagtes Budget für ein neues Bike  


.. und an der Gabel schaut es optisch ja noch gut aus .. der Dämpfer is schon sehr speziell .. zum Performancegewinn dadurch kann ich nix sagen

im Konfigurator kann man auch Gabel und Dämpfer ohne Kashima verbauen lassen .. bringt aber keine Ersparnis, kostet gleichviel.


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Dezember 2011)

ja der neue RP mit kashima sieht echt gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...


----------



## Koerk (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei sämtlichen BC FR Bikes wurden die alten SL Rahmen genommen. Somit kann man da dann ein anderes SL konfigurieren - wenn ich den Post von Rose Bike im Konfigurator 2012 Thread richtig interpretiere.
Würde heißen ihr tauscht die Dämpfer und Co und habt im Prinzip aus dem BC FR X ein BC FR SL X gemacht..

Aufsetzen tue ich mit meinem nicht, allerdings muss ich mein Dämpfer Setup nochmal von Grund auf überarbeiten... ^^


----------



## Mithras (13. Dezember 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Bei sÃ¤mtlichen BC FR Bikes wurden die alten SL Rahmen genommen. Somit kann man da dann ein anderes SL konfigurieren - wenn ich den Post von Rose Bike im Konfigurator 2012 Thread richtig interpretiere.
> WÃ¼rde heiÃen ihr tauscht die DÃ¤mpfer und Co und habt im Prinzip aus dem BC FR X ein BC FR SL X gemacht..



Ist richtig, kostet aber erheblich mehr aus dem 4er (1899â¬) das alte SL6 zu machen, nÃ¤mlich um die 3000â¬ 
Und das 8er kost schonmal 2899â¬ ob mit oder ohne Kashima, das 6er sogar 2999â¬  .. schade ... da klafft ne groÃe LÃ¼cke Zwischen 2000 und 3000â¬ ..

aber eigentlich is das n Bilderthread mal wieder back to Topic, bevor einer schimpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sotid (17. Dezember 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> aber eigentlich is das n Bilderthread mal wieder back to Topic, bevor einer schimpft


 
Bilder -> genug!! Kein Problem!! 
Es gibt auch in Österr. Rose-MTBiker, hab zwar das Gefühl ich bin der einzige ... 

Mitte Oktober hab ich mein GC 8  bekommen und seither etwas mehr als 10 coole Ausfahrten am Berg, echt toll.  
Leider war mir der GC Warteraum nicht bekannt, aber hier passt auch super.

Hier noch jungfräuliche Fotos direkt vor der ersten Ausfahrt: 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



LG aus Graz, 
Soti

p.s. und bitte nicht meckern wegen meiner Hörner, stoß ich mir nicht ab!  und die spacer sind inzw. auch bereinigt.

@George: Zahlt sich eine Reklamation zwecks RP23 2011 - 2012 aus. Bei mir stand auch 2012 auf AB und Rechnung, verbaut wurde offensichtlich ein 2011er ??


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Dezember 2011)

sotid schrieb:


> @George: Zahlt sich eine Reklamation zwecks RP23 2011 - 2012 aus. Bei mir stand auch 2012 auf AB und Rechnung, verbaut wurde offensichtlich ein 2011er ??


 

Hi sotid

Na erst ma gratulation zum GC und ich sag auch nix zu den hörnchen

Wenn du ein recht feinen popometer hast dann ja, er ist in der tat etwas feinfühliger im ansprechverhalten.
Aber ganz erhlich, der aufwand lohnt nicht!

Kleiner tipp, kauf dir ne bionicon kefü!


Cheers
George


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!

Zum Thema Hörnchen schliess ich mich dem George an

Von der Bedienung her ist doch der RP23 2012 komplett anders als der 2011er.
Welche ist denn da besser?


----------



## sotid (17. Dezember 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hi sotid
> 
> Na erst ma gratulation zum GC und ich sag auch nix zu den hörnchen
> 
> ...


 
Hi George,

danke danke!
Das mit den Barends musste ich unbedingt gleich posten, damit ich den gewissen Schreibern schon mal den Wind aus den Segeln nehm 
(Aus Erfahrung bei österr. Foren).

Ich schicks Radl im Jänner sowieso an Rose zur Inspektion, da hätte ich das eventuell im Begleitbrief erwähnt mit dem Dämpfer.

Kefü hätte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Könnte ich das bei Rose auch machen lassen in dem zuge? Ist das Original machbar oder brauchts da "Anpassungen", könnte ich das dann selbst auch machen? Shit, kaum dabei, schweif ich auch schon im Thread ab ... 

Als Ausgleich noch ein paar Fotos von der letzten Gatschausfahrt! 
Der Werfer wollt nicht mehr aufs kleinste Kettenblatt schalten. Gröbere Säuberung notwendig. 

LG
Soti


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Dezember 2011)

sotid schrieb:


> Hi George,
> 
> 
> 
> Kefü hätte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Könnte ich das bei Rose auch machen lassen in dem zuge? Ist das Original machbar oder brauchts da "Anpassungen", könnte ich das dann selbst auch machen? Shit, kaum dabei, schweif ich auch schon im Thread ab ...


 


Das kannst ganz locker selber machen.Wenn du ne zange zum kettenschloß öffnen hast, gehts in 30 sec.
Aber da gibt es einen thread für 




Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!
> 
> Zum Thema Hörnchen schliess ich mich dem George an
> 
> ...


 

Wer sagt das, anstatt 1,2,3 für die propedal einstellung hast du jetzt 0,1,2_3 
In beiden fällen ist propedal geschlossen wenn der hebel auf  3 steht.

Aber zu dem thema hab ich auch mal was geschrieben, steht irgendwo im wartezimmer.

Cheers
George


----------



## sotid (18. Dezember 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das kannst ganz locker selber machen.Wenn du ne zange zum kettenschloß öffnen hast, gehts in 30 sec.
> Aber da gibt es einen thread für
> 
> Cheers
> George


 
o.k. danke, werde den thread mal suchen ... 



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!


 
Danke auch !
Heute allerschärfste Gatschausfahrt. 2 std. biken, 2 std. materialpflege  Die Pics trau i ma ned reinstellen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Dezember 2011)

> Heute allerschärfste Gatschausfahrt. 2 std. biken, 2 std. materialpflege
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur ein dreckiges MTB ist ein richtiges MTB


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Dezember 2011)

Sauberes Rad zeugt von krankem Geist .


----------



## Honigblume (19. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,

sind hier vielleicht auch Damen die mal ihr Blaublut zeigen möchten?

Als nächstes Rad liebäugel ich wirklich wieder mit einem HT aus Bocholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (19. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sauberes Rad zeugt von krankem Geist .


----------



## -MIK- (19. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sauberes Rad zeugt von krankem Geist .



Dafür bekommste den Arsch versohlt....  Nach dem Kuchen versteht sich...


----------



## herkulars (19. Dezember 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nach dem Kuchen versteht sich...



Jetzt doch keine Plätzchen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Dezember 2011)

Olàlà, Mik . Das hätte ich ja nie von dir gedacht .

Zum Kaffee gibts Plätzchen, das passt schon .


----------



## -MIK- (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## piilu (19. Dezember 2011)

So mein Onkel nach der wahrscheinlich letzten Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr. Als wir unsere Räder auf dem Parkplatz fotografiert haben kamm ne Oma und hat uns gefragt warum wir uns so komisch verhalten haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (19. Dezember 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Als wir unsere Räder auf dem Parkplatz fotografiert haben kamm ne Oma und hat uns gefragt warum wir uns so komisch verhalten haha



Und warum?


----------



## DH-Rida (19. Dezember 2011)

ja wie habt ihr euch den verhalten??


----------



## piilu (19. Dezember 2011)

Ganz normal die Räder an den Altpapiercontainer gestellt und und mal kurz nen paar Fotos gemacht und vom groben Dreck befreit  Dann hat die noch gefragt ob wir die Räder nicht gerade geklaut hätten. Leute gibts


----------



## DH-Rida (19. Dezember 2011)

naja, gibt ja genug leute dir räder klauen, in na FB gruppe wurde einem en Scott Gambler, des mit 2 24mm stahlschlössern angeschlossen war, geklaut.....mit crank brother lrs, fox 40 LTD. WC, rc4 dämper, und saint ausstattung......s blau weis, wenn ihr was seht


----------



## sotid (20. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nur ein dreckiges MTB ist ein richtiges MTB


 
o.k. das war die richtige meldung = herausforderung.  nach grober säuberung der großen klumpen (direkt bei der Ausfahrt) sah´s beim heimkommen noch immer so aus 
aber danach blitzeblank  war nicht der einzige auf dem trail, geteiltes leid ist halbes leid 
den bonustrail spar ich mir bis auf weiteres im winter, bis dahin war ich echt super(sauber) unterwegs.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Dezember 2011)

sotid schrieb:


> o.k. das war die richtige meldung = herausforderung.  nach grober säuberung der großen klumpen (direkt bei der Ausfahrt) sah´s beim heimkommen noch immer so aus
> aber danach blitzeblank  war nicht der einzige auf dem trail, geteiltes leid ist halbes leid
> den bonustrail spar ich mir bis auf weiteres im winter, bis dahin war ich echt super(sauber) unterwegs.


 

Respect und da arbeitet der umwerfer noch sauber ? Ich würd mir für sowas nen mudguard holen oder selber machen.

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Respect und da arbeitet der umwerfer noch sauber ? Ich würd mir für sowas nen mudguard holen oder selber machen.
> 
> Cheers
> George



Waren jetzt den ganzen Dezember regelmaessig und viel um Regen und Matsch auf den Trails im Bergischen unterwegs - mein Fazit beim X0-Umwerfer braucht man keinen Matschguard.
Nur die Kette und dir Bremsbelaege leiden bei dem Wetter erheblich.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Alex-F (20. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen, sah bei mir nicht anders als, bis der Schlauch kam.


----------



## piilu (20. Dezember 2011)

Da mach ich doch mal mit, das Gebiet um den Umwerfer ist echt nen Magnet für Dreck. So sah das nach einem Tag aus


----------



## bikulus (20. Dezember 2011)

aber der Dämpfer ist top sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sotid (20. Dezember 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Respect und da arbeitet der umwerfer noch sauber ? Ich würd mir für sowas nen mudguard holen oder selber machen.
> 
> Cheers
> George


 
Wider erwarten hat der X0-Umwerfer sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, sogar in die Pedale konnte ich mich bald einklicksen.
Es war nicht der klassische Gatsch, sondern lehmiger Gatsch, der rasch und laufend feste Klumpen gebildet hat, die sich wie Klettband zw. V-Reifen und Federgabel bzw. H-Reifen und Gelenk/Umwerfer geklemmt haben. Weiterkommen selbst mit Schieben unmöglich, hätt der Matschblocker auch w.o. gegeben ...
So, jetzt bin ich aber gespannt auf neue Rose-Bikes mit Bionicon c.guide v.02 und mudguard 
Da wird der Weihnachtsmann wohl einen grossen Karton brauchen, mit dem Sack geht sich das nicht aus, ausser Rose-Klappfully wird erfunden! 
Gruss aus Graz,
Soti


----------



## TheDeep (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi! 

Ich bin nun auch ein Rose(Red Bull)-Fahrer. 
Habe beim Angebot des Al Factory 2010 Rahmensets mit Reba für 399 nicht widerstehen können! 

Bis auf die Griffe und den Sattel ist es nun sogar schon aufgebaut. Bild ist im Anhang. Die Teileliste bis hier:

Rahmen: Al Factory 2010 18'' 
Gabel: Rockshox Reba 100mm
Vorbau:Ritchey WCS 120mm - vom alten Bike(muss noch einen 100er besorgen 120 ist mir zu lang)
Lenker:Ritchey WCS Riser 660mm
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS altes Modell - vom alten Bike
Sattel:tbd
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 9-fach - vom alten Bike
Shifter: Shimano XT 3/9-fach - vom alten Bike
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Direct Mount 3-fach
Kette: Shimano XT 9-fach
Kassette: Sram PG990 11-32
Bremse: Magura Julie HP vorn schwarz 180, hinten weiß 160
LRS: Fulcrum Red Metal 5
Reifen: Continental Mountain King 2.2 faltbar
Griffe: tbd
Steuersatz: FSA
Pedale: Ritchey SPD Baureihe über die Jahre vergessen...  - vom alten Bike

Warum 9-Fach? Ich wollte sparsam ein schönes neues Bike aufbauen, daher das Schnäppchen Rahmenset und viele Teile, die vom alten Bike übernommen wurden, welches jetzt wieder Comp und Deore ausgerüstet ist. Die Kurbel hatte ich noch nagelneu liegen, da ich mir eine Schulterverletzung zugezogen hatte, bevor ich diese einbauen konnte. 

Freue mich sehr über Kommentare, oder "Kritik" - die Wand könnt ihr ignorieren. da war vorher eine andere Heizung drin


----------



## Sieb (24. Dezember 2011)

Moin, wollte euch mal mein UJ zeigen den ich im Lagerverkauf geholt habe.
Hab' schon viel spass damit gehabt in Willingen und hier in Holland. (Wohne direkt an der Grenze, bei Bocholt  )
Bin 44 j und früher viel bmx/mx gefahren und mache jetzt was ruhigeres. 

Je oller desto doller.....


----------



## psycho82 (24. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schick!

Gruss 
Benny


----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2012)

kommen rose drin vor:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18358/h


----------



## MountainSunny (2. Januar 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben


----------



## Bluebear (2. Januar 2012)

Hi 
hier ist mal mein Bike 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1035833


----------



## DH-Rida (2. Januar 2012)

@bluebear: ich würde dir raten die kefü zu wechseln  ansonste schick


----------



## Bluebear (2. Januar 2012)

Hi 

danke

welche Kettenführung ist den besser ich hab mir die NC-17 Freeride Tensioner AS1 oder die neue von Truvative X0 vorgestellt.  Bessere Bilder volgen

mfg Marvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebear (3. Januar 2012)

Hi 
hier sind die neuen Bilder  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45380  

den Antrieb werde ich noch ein bisschen ändern Schaltwerktausen kurber gegen Holzfeller tauschen und Kefü.


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Januar 2012)

also ich hab die e.thirteen SS+, ich find die am besten weil halt en bash mit dabei is, und die kette schlägt kein bischen mehr rum, hatte bei meiner ersten ausfahrt noch die boxguide dran, da hat mir die kette fast die strebe zerfetzt  (leicht übertrieben) und jz mit der ss+ hört man die kette nochnet ma, die XO oder auch MRP G2 is auch net schlecht aber da hat man nur den Taco unten, der is net ganz so stabil.....

Rose hat bei den 2012er Beef Cake DH die SRS+ auch serienmäßig dran


----------



## Bluebear (3. Januar 2012)

ok dann werde ich wohl noch die e-Thretin keü dranbauen. ist das dein Bike mit der kettenführung? und beim Schaltwerk würde ich auch gerne etwas verändern habe im Moment Shimano SLX auf einem Saint Schalthebel hätte da an ein Saint oder Sram schalwerk gedacht.  

Haben die Rose beef cakes iscg05 oder iscg 03


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Januar 2012)

ISCG05. Wenn du ein Sramschaltwerk möchtest, musst du auch Sramshifter nehmen. Kombinierungen der beiden Marken sind nur beim Umwerfer und ein paar seltenen Rennradschaltwerken möglich.


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Januar 2012)

Bluebear schrieb:


> ist das dein Bike mit der kettenführung? und beim Schaltwerk würde ich auch gerne etwas verändern habe im Moment Shimano SLX auf einem Saint Schalthebel hätte da an ein Saint oder Sram schalwerk gedacht.



ja das is mein bike  wenn du die e.thirteen dran machst brauchst du aber noch no eine distanz scheibe, die du unter die lagerschale auf der rechten seite klemmen musst, sonnst reibt dir die grundplatte an der kettenstrebe.

als schaltwerk würd is es sram X9 oder X0 nehmen, es saint is net so der hammer, schaltet net so flüssig und schnell wie mein X9, könntest auch en XTR Tail nehmen


----------



## Bluebear (3. Januar 2012)

ok meine Kefü wo jetzt drann ist ist eine truvative boxguide. 

hatt die e thirteen keine iscg aufnahme? weil ansosten würde ich die MRP nehmen danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Januar 2012)

Kennst du Google?


----------



## Bluebear (3. Januar 2012)

jo hab ich grad


----------



## TheOnos (3. Januar 2012)

Naja so gut hat mein Fahrrad-Jahr 2012 nicht angefangen:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2291n9a5f.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2292zexqx.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_22935sb0m.jpg

Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen...Auf dem Trail weggerutscht und so deppert auf dem Ritzel aufgekommen das es 5-10mm nach aussen gebogen wurde. Hätte nie gedacht das das so schnell passiert. 

Naja jetzt ist meine Entscheidung zur KeFü & Bash umso schneller gefallen


----------



## bikulus (3. Januar 2012)

du hast es schon erkannt, auf den Bildern kann man nix erkennen


----------



## DH-Rida (3. Januar 2012)

also zumindest auf dem ersten hat mans erkannt


----------



## TheOnos (3. Januar 2012)

http://repression.blogsport.de/images/Fahrrad1.jpg

also das ist kein Bild von mir aber so sieht es ungefähr bei mir auch aus


----------



## V.Finch (4. Januar 2012)

Es ist ein Ros(e) entsprungen ...


----------



## altamann (4. Januar 2012)

V.Finch schrieb:


> Es ist ein Ros(e) entsprungen ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Januar 2012)

Schick .


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2012)

V.Finch schrieb:


> Es ist ein Ros(e) entsprungen ...



eleganter teilchenbeschleuniger
sehr schönes teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebear (5. Januar 2012)

schönes Gefährt  29Zoll??


----------



## V.Finch (5. Januar 2012)

Bluebear schrieb:


> 29Zoll??


 Ja! Mr Ride
Vielen Dank soweit für die Blumen (wobei ich mich über die _eine_ im Keller gerade am meisten freue)!


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Januar 2012)

V.Finch schrieb:


> (wobei ich mich über die _eine_ im Keller gerade am meisten freue)!



Deine Frau?


----------



## Alex-F (5. Januar 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Deine Frau?



Nice


----------



## DH-Rida (9. Januar 2012)

ende dieser woche oder vlt erst anfang nächster woche gibts wieder was fürs bike


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Januar 2012)

Mein Rose wird grad komplett zerlegt und gereinigt, neu gefettet und geölt. Hab beim Auseinanderbauen gesehen das ein zwei Lager richtig schwarz sind und sich schwarze Flüssigkeit  angesammelt hat. Muss ich das Lager dann tauschen?

2. Frage wann tauscht man generell Lager? Muss man Industrielager überhaupt tauschen?


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mein Rose wird grad komplett zerlegt und gereinigt, neu gefettet und geölt. Hab beim Auseinanderbauen gesehen das ein zwei Lager richtig schwarz sind und sich schwarze Flüssigkeit  angesammelt hat. Muss ich das Lager dann tauschen?
> 
> 2. Frage wann tauscht man generell Lager? Muss man Industrielager überhaupt tauschen?


 

Zu frage nummer 1. Wenn es rau läuft dann ja.


 Zu frage nummer 2. siehe antwort auf frage 1.

Zu frage nummer 3. siehe antwort auf frage 2.

Cheers
George


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Januar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Zu frage nummer 1. Wenn es rau läuft dann ja.
> 
> 
> Zu frage nummer 2. siehe antwort auf frage 1.
> ...



 ok danke für die Antworten


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Januar 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> ok danke für die Antworten


 
ich sehe gerade ich hab was bei den antworten vergessen 

ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny33 (13. Januar 2012)

Hier ist meins, ist zwar Red Bull aber kommen ja vom gleichen haus
Foto ist auf dem Gipfel vom Monte Pizacolo am Gardasee im Sommerurlaub entstanden


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Januar 2012)

Heute is endlich mein neuer Vorbau gekommen


----------



## Alex-F (13. Januar 2012)

Schönes Teil.


----------



## DH-Rida (14. Januar 2012)

jz isses dran 






schaft um 3cm gekürzt^^


----------



## Bluebear (16. Januar 2012)

Das Red Bull gefält mir  der vorbau ist auch cool


----------



## DH-Rida (16. Januar 2012)

gestern gefahrn, heute geputzt.....aber meine HR Bremse quitscht wie en ganzer güterzug und muss ziehn bis de hebel beinah abreißt -.-  entlüften und neue belege ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (16. Januar 2012)

Das sieht einfach nur FETT aus! Gefällt mir!


----------



## DH-Rida (16. Januar 2012)

@onos: auf der anderen seite sieht man dann noch meine schöne e.thirteen kefü 
           und kommt iwann noch ne fox 40, aber da is noch zeit 


aber danke das es dir gefällt


----------



## TheOnos (16. Januar 2012)

Oh man ich hab sooo dermaßen Bock auf Fahrradfahren! Scheiss Winter!


----------



## DH-Rida (16. Januar 2012)

liegt ja kein schnee also so gut wie kein winter


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2012)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> gestern gefahrn, heute geputzt.....aber meine HR Bremse quitscht wie en ganzer güterzug und muss ziehn bis de hebel beinah abreißt -.-  entlüften und neue belege ?


 
Versuchs erst mal mit entlüften, naja und die belagstärke überprüfen schadet wohl auch nicht ...


----------



## DH-Rida (16. Januar 2012)

hab mir extra en vorrat an belegen angelegt^^


----------



## TheOnos (16. Januar 2012)

Ich heb meine Belege auch immer auf, falls ich was umtauschen muss ;-)

Ja ich weis das kein Schnee liegt, aber irgendwie hab ich im Sommer mehr spaß!  Und ich will eigentlich in Bikepark.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2012)

auch für mein bike gibt es was frisches, mal sehen ob der am hinterrad was taugt ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2012)

Entlüften nutzt da nix. Scheibe und Beläge mit Spiritus säubern, letztere ein wenig mit Schleifpapier bearbeiten und wieder einbremsen. Wenns nix nutzt -> Scheibe wieder säubern und neue Bel*äää*ge.


----------



## DH-Rida (16. Januar 2012)

aber das ich de hebel en kilometer ziehn muss bis die ma anfängt zu bremsen kommt doch net nur von abgebremsten belegen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2012)

Es geht eher darum, dass die Beläge verschmutzt sein könnten. Wenn sie abgenutzt sind, mach halt neue rein oder pump die Kolben etwas raus.


----------



## marg (20. Januar 2012)

Da is meins endlich auch


----------



## psycho82 (20. Januar 2012)

marg schrieb:


> Da is meins endlich auch



wo ist es denn

Gruss

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (20. Januar 2012)

Hier:





@marg: war so frei...


----------



## piilu (20. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein erster Schnittversuch von unserem besuch im Bikepark vor ein paar Tagen. Ich bin mit meinem Onkel unterwegs und mein Kollege mit seinem Beef Cake
[ame="http://vimeo.com/35381601"]Tilthy Trails Winter 20012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## marg (20. Januar 2012)

Danke Jungs! Aber auf meinen Rechner war das Bild da, sorry !


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2012)

oh mal wieder bilder
und sogar ein filmchen - sehr schön!
war ja ganz schön leer in belgien
ich muss da auch mal wieder hin
zu den filthy trails 


ich war da auch schon mal! ich war da auch schon mal!
und muss da unbednigt mal wieder hin
wenn´s voller ist - dann machts doppelt spass
darf ich das nochmal zeigen??
zu spät
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5629/h


----------



## Bluebear (21. Januar 2012)

roter Schaltzug http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1047148


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Januar 2012)

Bluebear schrieb:


> roter Schaltzug


 
und schwarze bremsleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (21. Januar 2012)

@marg :

extrem schönes bike!!! wie fährts sich so?


----------



## Bluebear (21. Januar 2012)

@ GeorgeP  ich weiß ned ich find des beist sich schwarz rot gold und weiße laufräder ich glaub eine goldene leitung komt besser  :?

mfg Marvin 

las krachen


----------



## marg (22. Januar 2012)

@ serpentinebiker
Danke ! 
Fährt sich Super für nen freerider, bergauf geht's auch gut, auch ohne Absenkung. Bergrunter supergeil, bin vorher ja nur mein hardtail gefahren, ist schon was anderes soviel Federweg zuhaben, die Hs ist auch Super, keine fliegende Kette mehr, schalten wann man will und im Overdrive nen geiles surrendes Geräusch. 
Lange Touren bin ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht Gefahren, immer nur so 1 bis2 Stunden durch nen Wald, das reicht für nen Anfang! 
Hab's mal gewogen, also mit Pedalen komm ich auf gute 16,5 kg, 
Nen bisl mehr als angegeben war, auf der Homepage steht mit 15,3 kg ohne pedalen 
Naja man kann nicht alles haben, werd aber noch schauen wie es sich im bikepark schlägt, 
Hatte schonmal nen bc als testbike in willingen, das hat mir auch bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen! 
Also alles im allen 
ein Super (enduro) freeride Bike für sämtliche Bereiche 
Für mich ein Alleskönner mit garantierten spassfaktor !!


----------



## Montanez (22. Januar 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Hier mal mein erster Schnittversuch von unserem besuch im Bikepark vor ein paar Tagen. Ich bin mit meinem Onkel unterwegs und mein Kollege mit seinem Beef Cake



ah, die guten filthys! da muss ich bald auch nochmal hin!
welches jimbo fährst du?
ich hab erst einmal hier in der gegend jemanden mit einem erwischt, ein 6er mit hammerschmidt oben am jazztrail. du zufällig?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Januar 2012)

schönes Beef Cake!
die mit DHX Air scheinen gut zu laufen 

kleine Frage anbei
gehört der Steuersatz so?


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2012)

Da wollen wir doch mal wieder mit ein paar bildern glänzen 

Ja es war nass und zum ende hin kalt, aber es hat spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (22. Januar 2012)

is des das trek slash ?

@overkill: die reihenfolge stimmt


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2012)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> is des das trek slash ?
> 
> @overkill: die reihenfolge stimmt


 

jep, das war seine jungfernfahrt heute 

Cheers
George


----------



## Serpentinebiker (22. Januar 2012)

@marg

Na dann hoff ich , dass mein zukünftiges bc 4 nicht mehr als 17 kilogramm wiegt... hab nämlich vor, einige Höhenmeter zu fahren, bevors an die Trails geht...


----------



## power-rider (22. Januar 2012)

So hier ist auch mein neues Granite Chief 




ist gestern angekommen


----------



## power-rider (22. Januar 2012)

Hier ist mein neues Granite Chief


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Januar 2012)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> @overkill: die reihenfolge stimmt


Ja dem bin ich mir bewusst wollte nur wissen ob die von Rose ihre Steuersätze nicht einpressen. Weil der vom Beef Cake einfach herausnehmbar ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2012)

power-rider schrieb:


> Hier ist mein neues Granite Chief


 
Gratuliere


feines teil, dann viel spaß damit


----------



## power-rider (22. Januar 2012)

Danke
Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt
Aber draußen regenet es im Strömen


----------



## DH-Rida (22. Januar 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja dem bin ich mir bewusst wollte nur wissen ob die von Rose ihre Steuersätze nicht einpressen. Weil der vom Beef Cake einfach herausnehmbar ist.



nein also ich kann meinen auch rausnehmen.....liegt wahrscheins an dem steuersatz...


----------



## altamann (22. Januar 2012)

power-rider schrieb:


> Danke
> Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt
> Aber draußen regenet es im Strömen


 
Schlechtes Wetter gib`s nur für Schafskäsdealer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Schlechtes Wetter gib`s nur für Schafskäsdealer.


 
Richtig, wir sind heute auch gefahren, siehe bilder


----------



## bikemaster2010 (22. Januar 2012)

servus,

könnte mir vielleicht jemand ein bike in der farbe lava-grey / perl white reinstellen ? thx. die suchi war nutzlos.


----------



## Quackches (22. Januar 2012)

@power-rider

Wie lange hast du auf das Bike gewartet? Wie zuverlässig sind die angegebenen Lieferzeiten bei Rose? Bis vorgestern stand bei der Lieferzeit noch 2 Wochen und jetzt plötzlich 5 Wochen beim GC. Da ich diese Woche auch bestellen will hoffe ich, dass das vielleicht doch schneller geht 

Sieht super aus das Bike!


----------



## power-rider (22. Januar 2012)

Also als ich es bestellt habe haben die gesagt das es um die 4 Wochen dauern würde,
es war dann aber nach 2 Wochen bei mir. Also ging schneller als angegeben. 
Hoffe das du nicht zu lange warten musst aber nach meinen Erfahrungen ist Rose ziemlich schnell.


----------



## DH-Rida (22. Januar 2012)

die halten die lieferzeiten eig relativ gut ein.....bei mir wars nur die post die eingeschlafen is.....bike war 2 wochen in iwelchen paketzentren


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2012)

Hi leute, dafür gibt es das Wartezimmer

Hier geht es eigentlich um bilder von den bikes  !


----------



## DH-Rida (22. Januar 2012)

ich bekomm da bald was schönes neues für mein bike 

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...shima-Stem-Cap-Kit-ab-12-10--verfuegbar-.html


----------



## zrider (22. Januar 2012)

@bikemaster2010

Hab eins gefunden:


----------



## zrider (22. Januar 2012)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> ich bekomm da bald was schönes neues für mein bike
> 
> http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...shima-Stem-Cap-Kit-ab-12-10--verfuegbar-.html




Sieht ja ganz geil aus, aber 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster2010 (22. Januar 2012)

@zrider
danke für deine mühe, sieht zwar eher schwarz als grau aus, aber umso besser.


----------



## DH-Rida (22. Januar 2012)

zrider schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz geil aus, aber 30â¬



ich bekomms Ã¼ber nen arbeitskolegen billiger


----------



## Montanez (22. Januar 2012)

@bikemaster2010: ja sieht auch eher schwarz aus. hab ebenfalls eins. DIe Farben sind in der Realität sehr schön! Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen wenn dich das zum zweifeln bringen sollte.

Hier ein Handyfoto von mir vom letzten mal. Die Handyfotos nicht von bester Qualität...Ich muss demnächst doch nochmal neue machen.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (23. Januar 2012)

danke euch beiden. mir ist nur aufgefallen daß sich die farben von mod. 2011 auf 2012 etwas geändert zu haben scheint.

siehe jumbo mod 2011



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

und dr.z mod 2012



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ich werde mal bei rose nachfragen


----------



## Montanez (23. Januar 2012)

Ja bei den Jimbos ist es anstatt lava grey/weiß wieder petrol green/ pearl white geworden. das ist ohnehin was anderes.
Oder eben anodized black was ich ohnehin deutlich schicker finde als Klarlack.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (23. Januar 2012)

meine letzten beiden bikes waren schwarz androized. ich brauch mal was neues und die lackierung finde ich bei rose sehr gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (23. Januar 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> ah, die guten filthys! da muss ich bald auch nochmal hin!
> welches jimbo fährst du?
> ich hab erst einmal hier in der gegend jemanden mit einem erwischt, ein 6er mit hammerschmidt oben am jazztrail. du zufällig?



Filthy Trails ist nen echt geiler Spot. Hab zwar auch nen Uncle Jimbo 6 aber ohne Hammerschmidt. Ich war auch noch nie in der Nähe von AAchen Rad fahren


----------



## Radler4fun (24. Januar 2012)

Also wenn hier schon mein Bike gepostet wird (#985), welches übrigens noch hübsch sauber ausschaut  muss ich kurz anmerken, dass ich die Farbbezeichnung lava-grey eher irreführend finde. 

Diese Farbkombi hätte auch schlicht schwarz/weiß lauten können


----------



## Montanez (25. Januar 2012)

so ganz stimmt das auch nicht. halt mal was ganz schwarzes daneben, dann siehst du den unterschied. außerdem sind da irgendwelche partikel im lack die glitzern und glänzen. aber es stimmt schon, es ist deutlich näher an schwarz als an grau. jedenfalls hübsch anzusehen...das soll dann auch reichen


----------



## Guent (25. Januar 2012)

Huhu!
Ich hab auch Partikel im Lack! 











Leider nur Handyfoddos, aber was ein Spass bei dem Hammerwetter hier in Heidelberg heute!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Januar 2012)

neid neid 

leider keine zeit gehabt um bei dem wetter zu biken


----------



## TheOnos (26. Januar 2012)

ICH BRAUCH DEN AUFKLEBER!!!! WO HER HAST DU DEN???


----------



## Eksduro (26. Januar 2012)

ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass die quelle auf dem sticker links daneben vermerkt ist


----------



## Guent (26. Januar 2012)

Huhu!
Leiderpopeider hab ich keine mehr von denen...hab die vor Jahren bei unserem Shirthersteller dazubekommen, der hat die aber jetzt nicht mehr im Programm...hab schon geschaut, denn ihr seid nicht die ersten die fragen...


----------



## MettiMett (29. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild. Leider wieder nur ein Foto mitm Handy...

Kalt war es^^


----------



## Alex-F (29. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (29. Januar 2012)

wollt schon sage: hier passiert ja garnix mehr  ......schickes ding


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild.



gut so!

wär´nicht schlecht, wenn ihr auch mal 
fotos von euch und den rädern in aktion zeigt 
mit verlaub: die unterscheide zwischen den rädern mögen groß sein.
kefü und dreifach, rote, und gelbe bremsleitung, ein doller aufkleber 
usw. usw.

ich finde es aber viel interessanter zu sehen, wie die räder 
eingesetzt werden. vielleicht habt ihr ja auch fotos von euch, 
wie ihr gerade was mit eurem rad anstellt?


----------



## MettiMett (31. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gut so!
> 
> wär´nicht schlecht, wenn ihr auch mal
> fotos von euch und den rädern in aktion zeigt
> ...



Wenn ich mal wieder mit jemanden unterwegs bin, gerne!
Nur aufm Bike und sich selber beim Fahren aus 5m Entfernung Fotografieren wird schwierig^^
Bin für: "zeigt her euch und euer Rosebike"


----------



## Kriwo (31. Januar 2012)

Hier nun mal mein 2012er Uncle Jimbo, ganz langweilig im Stand fotografiert


----------



## psycho82 (31. Januar 2012)

@Kriwo

Sehr sehr schick!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## T0niM0ntana (1. Februar 2012)

Ich find die Idee von Jojo2 supergut 
Kann aber leider gerade mit keinem Bild dienen, da ich on the Maloche bin 

@Kriwo: Sehr feines Gerät hast du da...gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Februar 2012)

Geile Fotos!!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Februar 2012)

echt!
dolle fotos - besonders das erste gefällt mir sehr
das rad würd ich gern mal probe fahren
(die 2012er habe ich mir noch gar nicht angeguckt, 
sollte ich vielleicht mal tun)


----------



## Cotton1 (1. Februar 2012)

@Kriwo: Dein Bike ist XL, oder?

Die Bilder steigern auf jeden Fall die Vorfreude aufs eigene Rad. Hoffentlich dauerts nicht mehr all zu lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2012)

Hui, das Ding macht echt was her .


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Februar 2012)

sau geile bilder !

Cheers
George


----------



## Kriwo (1. Februar 2012)

Danke, danke. Freut mich wenn euch die Bilder & das Bike gefallen 

Ich bin auch ganz froh über die Zusammenstellung. Eigentlich mag ich schwarze Rahmen nicht sooo, aber durch das rot zwischendrin und die silberne XT Gruppe finde ich es echt schick. Ich bin total zufrieden.

@Cotton1

Genau, das ist ein XL Rahmen. Sieht man ihm garnicht wirklich an, oder? . Durch das tiefe Oberrohr sieht der Rahmen nicht so riesig aus, finde ich echt gut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2012)

Durch die riesige Strebe, die Ober- und Sattelrohr verbindet, sieht man es sehr gut .


----------



## Montanez (1. Februar 2012)

Oh was sehe ich da...die Umwerfermontage hat sich ja geändert...
so wies vorher war wars auch wirklich suboptimal! Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich trotz nicht korrekt liegendem Zug mit dem 2-fach SLX Umwerfer in Kombination mit 22-36 Kurbel absolut KEINE Probleme hab.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2012)

In dem Rad eine Lyrik dann wäre es perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (1. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt, warum downgraden....? *duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2012)

Noch mal so was und es setzt eine .


----------



## -MIK- (1. Februar 2012)

Hahahaha, made my day bro!!!!


----------



## TheOnos (1. Februar 2012)

So lange du dir nicht den Bart im Bleistiftsputzer einklemmst


----------



## DH-Rida (1. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wär´nicht schlecht, wenn ihr auch mal
> fotos von euch und den rädern in aktion zeigt



die bilder kommen im april oder mai, wenns wiedeer in de park geht 



und zu den bildern.....die sind richtig geil, des wärn mal bilder für auf die rose website


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hahahaha, made my day bro!!!!



Stets zu Diensten. Macht dann zwei fuffzig biddö .


----------



## psycho82 (1. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, warum downgraden....? *duckundwech*



Bist du mal ne Lyrik RC, RC2L oder RC2DH gefahren? - Funktionieren klasse und stehen der Talas in nichts nach! Empfinde die Talas absolut nicht als Offenbarung - wuerde die o.g. Gabeln einer Talas vorziehen. Leider gilt dies nicht fuer die Lyrik R, die Rose im Onkel verbaut.;-)

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (2. Februar 2012)

Benny, das war nur n Gag. Es entstehen regelrechte Glaubenskriege zwischen Rock Shox und Fox. Man entscheidet sich für die eine oder andere Religion. Ist wie mit Nikon und Canon. 

Die Hauptsache ist: man ist zufrieden mit seiner Entscheidung. Aber noch einmal, das war nur ein Gag und mein lieber Freund Müs Lee hat ja auch entsprechend reagiert. 

P.S.: Nein, bin noch keine Lyrik gefahren, würde mich dem allerdings auch nicht verschließen!!


----------



## psycho82 (2. Februar 2012)

@ MIK

Sorry, hatte deinen Beitrag trotz "duckundweg" wohl anders interpretiert.
Bin auch der Meinung, das jeder fahren sollte, was ihm gefaellt - habe da keine Markenbrille auf weder bei Raedern noch Komponenten und will hier definitiv keinen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln.
Finde halt nur, das hier viele im Forum  z.B. Komponenten fahren und ohne diese je mit anderen verglichen zu haben udals Nonplusultra darstellen und dies ohne jemals was anderes ausprobiert zu haben! Frage mich dann immer, woher die Nonplusultrabewertung seine Bemessungsgrundlage hernimmt - Dies ist absolut nicht auf dich bezogen!!!

Und wie oben schon geschrieben, es soll jeder das fahren, was ihn gluecklich macht.

Also nochmal: Sorry!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (2. Februar 2012)

Du, kein Ding, hab das auch nicht böse aufgefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. Februar 2012)

So dann lass ich mal wieder bilder folgen, ich kann nur sagen -5°C ist kalt


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Schoene Bilder!
Hoffe bist wieder aufgetaut;-)
Bei uns geht es morgen frueh zum Trailsurfen, bin schon gespannt wie kalt es wird - bisher war es es diesen Winter ja eher schlammig als wirklich kalt.

Gruss 
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Schoene Bilder!
> Hoffe bist wieder aufgetaut;-)
> Bei uns geht es morgen frueh zum Trailsurfen, bin schon gespannt wie kalt es wird - bisher war es es diesen Winter ja eher schlammig als wirklich kalt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke

Ne heiße dusche hat geholfen !

Also die böden waren brett hart gefroren, dann wünsch ich dir morgen viel spaß


----------



## San_Jager (4. Februar 2012)

Was für eine Reifen Kombi fährst du da?
Bin auf der suche nach einen guten Reifen außer Fat Albert da mir die zu teuer sind.

Edit: Schon gefunden ;P


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

San_Jager schrieb:


> Was für eine Reifen Kombi fährst du da?
> Bin auf der suche nach einen guten Reifen außer Fat Albert da mir die zu teuer sind.
> 
> Edit: Schon gefunden ;P



Haette ggf. noch guenstig einen neuen Satz Fat Alberts Evo in 2,4 abzugeben. Falls interesse PN an mich.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt auf Singlespeed umgebaut:













Aber neu ist: die Fox Decals auf dem DHX Air sind jetzt richtig herum....


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Februar 2012)

wie haste denn dat nu wieder hin bekommen, tztztz ...
und wahrscheinlich kein ersatzschaltauge zur hand 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

Im Krieg gibt es schon mal Opfer.  War halt gerade am Ballern und da kam das Stöckchen ins Schaltwerkchen. Vor allem waren wir schön auf nem Backlandtrail unterwegs und war super flowig, dann das!


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Februar 2012)

das gerade du kein ersatzschaltauge dabei hast, naja wie auch immer. Wo gehobelt wird fallen auch späne (schaltaugen )

Ich hätt eins, musst nur holen kommen. Fals das vom GC 2011 passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

Schau mal genau hin, der Rahmen ist kaputt gegangen, da nützt auch kein Schaltauge etwas, zumal die Schraube aus dem Schaltwerk gerissen ist.  Hab selbst noch ein X9 long hier liegen aber das middle wird noch bestellt.


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

@MIK
Hoffe doch, dass dies nicht bei einem schmerzhaften Abflug passiert! 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

Nein nein, konnte verhindert werden..


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Ok, war zu langsam mit dem Handy - hast schon geshrieben, dass es ein Ast war


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin, der Rahmen ist kaputt gegangen, da nützt auch kein Schaltauge etwas, zumal die Schraube aus dem Schaltwerk gerissen ist.  Hab selbst noch ein X9 long hier liegen aber das middle wird noch bestellt.


 

Ach das am hinterbau kannste zu not schweißen lassen, aber irgendwer hatte das doch auch schon mal gehabt.




> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8222313&postcount=26


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Ja, das ein Ast die Roserahmen killen kann war schon ein paarmal hier im Forum - ist sicherlich extrem aergerlich; aber Hauptsache die Knochen sind noch ganz.

@MIK
Was machst du jetzt? Reperaturversuch? Crash-Replacement? Oder Umstieg auf ein anderes Mod.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

Jupp, der Trigger.... hab scho mit Rose gesprochen, gibt wohl nen neuen Hinterbau. Ob da was über Crash-Replacement geht muss ich noch erfragen.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

@trigger: Sag mal, wie ist damals Dein Schaltaugeproblem gelöst worden? Hab ja seit heute das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Februar 2012)

Der hatte doch eine Ersatzsitzstrebe erhalten, oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2012)

Green edition 

Wer könnte mir das so lackieren ???


----------



## -MIK- (5. Februar 2012)

Nix lackieren, Aufkleber ist die Antwort. Brauche nur die Schriftzüge als Vectorgrafik. Sofern Rose nix dagegen hat.


----------



## psycho82 (5. Februar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Green edition
> 
> Wer könnte mir das so lackieren ???



Sehr geil mit dem gruenen Dekor!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Sehr geil mit dem gruenen Dekor!
> 
> Gruss
> Benny


 

Jep find ich auch, mal sehen ob der Mik mir da weiterhelfen kann !

Cheers
George


----------



## San_Jager (5. Februar 2012)

Noch ein Kleiner Update von mir:









@GeorgeP wie fährt sich der cguide v2 eigentlich?
wechselst du dann auch Griffe und Schnellspanner wenn du es Lackierst?


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2012)

San_Jager schrieb:


> Noch ein Kleiner Update von mir:
> 
> @GeorgeP wie fährt sich der cguide v2 eigentlich?
> wechselst du dann auch Griffe und Schnellspanner wenn du es Lackierst?


 

Man merkt von der C. Guide fast nix und sie macht genau das was sie soll !

Wenn ich das mache, wird der rest natürlich farblich auch angepasst !

Achja kleiner tip an Dich, sicher noch den seilzug von der sattelstütze mit 2 kabelbinder.   Das klappert sonst ganz arg ...

Cheers
George


----------



## San_Jager (5. Februar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn ich das machen wird der rest natürlich farblich auch angepasst !
> George



Ok dann wird sicher gut aussehen und danke für den Tipp.
Bin zurzeit Kranke deswegen bin ich noch nicht gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sonst wäre es mir sicher schon aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (6. Februar 2012)

Moinmoin,

gestern war echt nen Hammertag zum biken...selbst bei -9Grad


----------



## trigger666 (9. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Jupp, der Trigger.... hab scho mit Rose gesprochen, gibt wohl nen neuen Hinterbau. Ob da was über Crash-Replacement geht muss ich noch erfragen.



Hi -MIK-,

beim ersten Mal habe ich einfach das Schaltauge gewechselt und das verbogene Stück Alu so stehen lassen.

Den neuen Hinterbau habe ich bekommen, weil der 2,5" Mudy Mary zu breit für das Jimbo ist. Mit dem Reifen habe ich mir in beide Kettenstreben Sollbruchstellen reingeschliffen. Habe mir jetzt für Hinten den Wicked Will in 2,35 Breite geholt. 

Am 03.10.2011 in Braunlage war es dann wieder so weit. Auf der letzten Abfahrt einen Sprung mitgenommen und das Schaltwerk hat sich bei der Landung in die Speichen verabschiedet. Dementsprechend Schaltwerk in zwei Teile gebrochen. Sogar die Schaltröllchen hat es halbiert. 10 Speichen zerfetzt. Schaltzug aufgeplatzt. Kette durch und Felge krumm. Mir ist Gott sei Dank nichts passiert. Mußte dann das Bike bis zur Talstation tragen.

Hatte dann keinen Bock mehr bis vor zwei Wochen. Da habe ich den Onkel repariert. Außenhülle tauschen(Ging recht gut, trotz der Innenverlegung). Neuer Schaltzug rein und zur hoffentlich Vermeidung für die Zukunft ein X7 Schaltwerk mit kurzen Käfig verbaut.

Seit 2 Wochen fahre ich wieder und es macht Spaß wie eh und je.

Nimmt von Euch noch einer am einem der Soulride Termin teil? Ich habe das Pro Seminar Anfang August gebucht.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Februar 2012)

Gut, dass Dir nix passiert ist und danke für den Bericht.



trigger666 schrieb:


> Nimmt von Euch noch einer am einem der Soulride Termin teil? Ich habe das Pro Seminar Anfang August gebucht.



Yeah man, das hab ich noch vor!!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (9. Februar 2012)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Nimmt von Euch noch einer am einem der Soulride Termin teil?



Mahlzik,
will auch an einem Termin dieses Jahr teilnehmen, allerdings kein PRO - Weekend.
Wär cool wenn man nen IBC-Rose-Rider Weekend zusammen bekommen könnt


----------



## bikemaster2010 (9. Februar 2012)

@T0niM0ntana
ist das der syncros am sattel und falls ja wie empfindest du die dammentlastung ?


----------



## Darth (9. Februar 2012)

Dann geb ich auch mal wieder ein Bild frei  Muss immer noch was rumgeschraubt werden ( goldene überwurfmutter, neue pedale usw...) 
War aber schon mies bei -7°C ...


----------



## OJMad (11. Februar 2012)

Schön wars, trotz -7 Grad.
War ausnahmsweise mal perfekt gekleidet


----------



## MettiMett (11. Februar 2012)

Schöne Bilder!

Hab hier auch noch ma ein Handybild von Gestern bei -6 Grad.


----------



## Pusher123 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo, bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Uncle Jimbos. Heute gleich mal ne 3Std Tour gemacht ist echt toll <3





Eine Frage noch sollte bei 2Fach Saint nicht eine Kefü montiert sein?
MfG Pusher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (11. Februar 2012)

ja sollte sie. bei mir hatten sie auch keine montiert weils angeblich nicht ging obwohl andere eine dran hatten. Hab im nachhinein dann die e*thirteen heim2 bekommen. passt wegen der bb30 aufnahme zwar nicht richtig, aber man kann sie vorne auf die aufnahme auflegen und über die schrauben etwas nach hinten biegen, so dass da nichts schleift. hab das innenlager dann noch mit ner 0,5 oder 1mm scheibe nach außen geholt, dann war auch die kettenlinie wieder sauber und seitdem verrichtet sie gut ihren dienst. einwandfrei schaltfunktion, kette fliegt nie ab...nur etwas laut die rolle.


----------



## Alwi (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Uncle Jiimbo 4.



Heute die ersten 50 Km bei -7°C  bei dem Spass den ich hatte, habe ich die Kälte garnicht gemerkt.


----------



## Pusher123 (11. Februar 2012)

Hm ok werde mal bei Rose anrufen, will jetzt nich gleich wieder großartig was montieren meinst du die Bionicon - c.guide V.02 ist eine gute Idee?


----------



## Alex-F (11. Februar 2012)

George schwört drauf


----------



## Larsenator (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hab an meinem Jimbo auch die Saint, Kettenführung war auch nicht dabei. Ich fahr jetzt auch die c.guide v.02 und bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## Montanez (12. Februar 2012)

ansonsten sieht auch die Canyon kefü so aus als würde sie ohne feilen passen müssen!  canyon.com/shop/?category=F01&item=27165


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (12. Februar 2012)

Sind ja nicht alle bei Facebook, und weil ich krank und gelangweilt zuhause sitze, hier dann auch nochmal mein Onkel, mit neuem Lenker (und Minion vorne)


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2012)

da  hast du deine zeit sinnvoll genutzt.
werd wieder gesund
bei diesem gefrorenen und festen boden 
lässt sich herrlich gas geben. 
die strecken sind gerade wie super gemachte pumptracks und dirtlines


----------



## DH-Rida (12. Februar 2012)

bin heut mitm bike aufm see gefahrn  war spaßig^^


----------



## MettiMett (12. Februar 2012)

Habe am Freitag auch zweimal ein Gewässer überquert. Immer diese Blicke von den Schlittschuhfahrern^^


----------



## Alex-F (12. Februar 2012)

See wär auch mein erstes Ziel gewesen


----------



## psycho82 (12. Februar 2012)

@ Alex-F

Sieht gut aus Answer-Lenker?

Gute Besserung!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## xzyonx (12. Februar 2012)

was fahrt ihr so für reifenkombis?


----------



## Alex-F (12. Februar 2012)

Benny, jo answer pro taper dh. Erstmal ungekürzt, mal sehn ob die 780mm bleiben


----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Februar 2012)

Pusher123 schrieb:


> Hm ok werde mal bei Rose anrufen, will jetzt nich gleich wieder großartig was montieren meinst du die Bionicon - c.guide V.02 ist eine gute Idee?



Moin, muss auch nochmal zu der kefü sagen... chris und ich haben sie gekauft und sind damit echt mehr als zufrieden, nicht nur die leichte montierung, sondern sie macht wirklich was sie soll ! Also " wir " können sie nur empfehlen! 

greetz 

P.S. ich warte immer noch auf meinen onkel !


----------



## Pusher123 (13. Februar 2012)

Ok ist bestellt, muss man die Kettenlänge egtl anpassen?
MfG Pusher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Februar 2012)

Pusher123 schrieb:


> Ok ist bestellt, muss man die Kettenlänge egtl anpassen?
> MfG Pusher




Nein musst du nicht ...


----------



## Pusher123 (13. Februar 2012)

Oki dann mal ein danke an alle


----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Februar 2012)

Pusher123 schrieb:


> Oki dann mal ein danke an alle



Dafür ist das forum ja da  

Viel spaß damit ! Und pack die vorsichtshalber immer 2 ersatzkabelbinder ein. Wegen der größe wirst ja sehen wenn sie da ist. Aber kann ja immer mal was passieren


----------



## Kaljakop (13. Februar 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was für ein Schaltwerk am Uncle Jimbo 6 ist?
Auf dem Bild ist das XTR Shadow Plus RD-M985 10-fach Modell 2012.

In der Konfiguration kann man aber von den XTR Schaltwerken nur die folgenden beiden Auswählen:

XTR Shadow RD-M972-SGS

XTR Schaltwerk Shadow RD-M980-SGS

Ist also das Bild verkehrt oder die Beschreibung im Konfigurator? Weil zwischen den verschiedene Schaltwerken ist ja doch noch ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Februar 2012)

hab heut mal ne runde gedreht 









sorry für die schlechte quali, is halt mim handy gemacht^^


----------



## bikemaster2010 (13. Februar 2012)

lass mich raten, samsung s2 ?


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Februar 2012)

never samsung!!!! is en acer


----------



## Cotton1 (13. Februar 2012)

ein Acer Liquid Metal, um genau zu sein ;-)


----------



## DH-Rida (13. Februar 2012)

woher weistn du des jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2012)

Exifdaten .


----------



## bananaspit (14. Februar 2012)

Hab den Thread für RoseBikes gerade erst entdeckt - dann bin ich hier wohl richtig 

Welche Kefü schlagt Ihr vor? Das Jimbo 2010 hat doch die neue ISCG oder?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1059071


----------



## Alex-F (14. Februar 2012)

Da isser


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2012)

das sieht mal aus wie ein fahrrad
einfach ein fahrrad
sauba


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2012)

Jap, ISCG05. Die Blackspire Stinger hat sich bewährt, aber dank den Kettenstreben muss die Grundplatte an der linken Seite etwas kastriert werden.


----------



## Alex-F (14. Februar 2012)

Auch bei dem 2010er Jimbo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2012)

Jap, auch beim 2010er. Hat sich da überhaupt etwas geändert bisher?


----------



## Montanez (14. Februar 2012)

hab jetzt den direkten vergleich nicht, aber feilen und sägen musste ich beim 2011er nicht. nur de bb30 aufnahme war für den innendurchmesser der heim 2 hält zu groß weil die so seltsam eckig geschnitten ist.
und ich wiederhole mich, aber die Canyon kefü sieht wirklich nicht verkehrt aus und es ist gut möglich das da nichts geändert werden muss. ich denke jedenfalls ans 2011er müsste see passen. und ist mit 40 jetzt auch bezahlbar.


----------



## bananaspit (14. Februar 2012)

Danke Kollegas!

Sobald es klappert, werde ich mir dann mal wohl die Stinger
oder Canyon vorknöppfen 

Gruß
BS


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2012)

hab auch wieder ein bild von meinem rad
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19120/h


----------



## Pusher123 (16. Februar 2012)

Meins mal in freier Wildbahn, ist echt ein klasse Bike.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2012)

Schickes Ding .


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2012)

Die Saint-Kurbel macht sich echt gut in dem Rad..


----------



## Montanez (17. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Die Saint-Kurbel macht sich echt gut in dem Rad..



Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## hib (17. Februar 2012)

Endlich fertig! mit sagenhaften 13,5kg


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

Was macht die Kefü für ein Eindruck? - bin auch noch auf der Suche 
Von der Farbe passt Sie echt super, finde ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hib (17. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre die Seit bestimmt 3 Jahren auf den verschiedensten Rädern. und die ist einfach super ich hatte noch nie das mir die Kette abgeflogen ist. Bei dem Rad habe ich jetzt selber aus Carbon eine Rückplatte gemacht damit ich die so ausschneiden kann das die genau auf die Schwinge vom uncle angepasst werden kann.


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

hib schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Seit bestimmt 3 Jahren auf den verschiedensten Rädern. und die ist einfach super ich hatte noch nie das mir die Kette abgeflogen ist. Bei dem Rad habe ich jetzt selber aus Carbon eine Rückplatte gemacht damit ich die so ausschneiden kann das die genau auf die Schwinge vom uncle angepasst werden kann.


 
Klingt interessant - hast Du da evtl. noch Detail-Fotos von auf den Teilen aufm PC rumfliegen?


----------



## hib (17. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Klingt interessant - hast Du da evtl. noch Detail-Fotos von auf den Teilen aufm PC rumfliegen?









Hier einmal verbaut.
und einmal im fast Rohzustand da kann man sogar noch ein bsischen die von mir voegezeichnete form drauf erkennen.

Dabei ist die Kefü noch leichter als die aktuelle LG von e.thirteen

Bei Bedaf hätte ich auch noch eine Carbon platte die ich dir bei interesse verkäufen könnte


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

Cool - Vielen Dank!
Die zwei Löcher sind für den Bash?


----------



## hib (17. Februar 2012)

jap da weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich den dran machen soll. ansich hält die carbon platte das aber dann habe ich da wieder einen klotz unterm innenlager.


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

Ab jetzt per PN - ich will die Anderen hier nicht zumüllen.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2012)

Ich klink mich noch einmal ganz kurz zum OT ein: Wären nicht die Schleifböcke der Silentguide eine Revision der Führung wert?


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

Samstag Morgen, halb acht in deutschland !

" DING DONG - die post ist daaaa " . Ich total verschlafen und raffte noch gar nix, im treppenhaus ein gepolter und gestöhne ( ich wohne DG. 5 etage  ), als ich auf einmal n typen mit nem RIIIEEESSENNNN rose karton hochkommen sah. Zack war mir klar, mein "onkel" kommt inner kiste ! 

Nun ist es da und steht in der wohnung und ich will gar nicht wegsehen!


----------



## Alex-F (18. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch!! Welche Felgen sind das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Glückwunsch!! Welche Felgen sind das?




Danke !  


Das sind die easton havoc...


----------



## MettiMett (18. Februar 2012)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## San_Jager (18. Februar 2012)

Sehr hübsch. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## psycho82 (18. Februar 2012)

Sehr schicker Onkel!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2012)

rene_gade81 schrieb:


> Samstag Morgen, halb acht in deutschland!



gleich halb vier in d!
wie fährt sich´s?

und auch sonst noch viel spass mit dem schönen teil


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gleich halb vier in d!
> wie fährt sich´s?
> 
> und auch sonst noch viel spass mit dem schönen teil



Wie es sich fährt kanns du in meinem thread lesen " Uncle Jimbo 8 konfig. "

... bin tierisch angepisst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine kleine Frage zum Beef Cake Fr 8 :
In der Bike-Zeitschrift stand es sei trotz fetten Federwegs noch tourentauglich? Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung gesammelt?
Denn ich suche ein Bike, mit dem ich ohne Bedenken in den Bikepark gehen kann, wie auch ohne Probleme Wochenendtouren mit 1000-2000 Höhenmetern schaffen kann . Und worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Beef Cake und dem Uncle Jimbo Rahmen, denn ich konnte keinen goßen feststellen.

MfG


----------



## bikulus (19. Februar 2012)

gewicht Geometrie federweg
Bikulus


----------



## hib (19. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte eine kleine Frage zum Beef Cake Fr 8 :
> In der Bike-Zeitschrift stand es sei trotz fetten Federwegs noch tourentauglich? Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung gesammelt?
> ...



Wie schon gesagt die größten Unterschiede sind Geo, Federweg und zu teil das Gewicht.

Wenn du im Bikepark jeden übelsten Drop und jedes krasse Gap mit nimmst wird das Uncle nicht sehr lange halten. Wenn du aber nur ein bisschen im Bikepark fahren willst du auf so fette drops verzichen kannst wirst du mim Uncle im Bikepark und vor allem bei deinen Touren spaß haben, weil das Beef Cake ist hat schon je nach ausstattung schwerer den Berg auf zu bewegen. Also musst du dir überlegen weil beides ist schwer unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2012)

Das Jimbo hält weit mehr aus, als hier angenommen wird. Willingen und Winterberg hat das Teil schadlos überstanden und anscheinend sogar den Roadgap in Willingen gemeistert . Die beiden Rahmen sind eh fast identisch.


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2012)

jo, seh ich auch so.
mit nem jimbo kann man viel machen 
und das beefcake ist auf jeden fall auch tourentauglich 
und gut beweglich - wenngleich etwas träger als das z.b. leichtere jimbo.
ich kenn beide räder


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2012)

Ich trau mich schon gar nix mehr in Richtung Jimbo zu sagen aber ich kann Müs Lee und jojo2 nur recht geben. Das Ding ist ein wahrer Allrounder. Koerk ist in Willingen doch den Adidas und Road Gap gesprungen. Ich mein, was soll da auch passieren, wenn das Fahrwerk richtig abgestimmt ist, dann geht damit schon einiges.


----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde halt das Beef Cake Fr 8 als Basis nutzen und folgende Teile umändern um es leichter und tourentauglicher zu machen:

-XTR-Schaltwerk (statt XT)
-Race Face Atlas Kurbel (statt FSA Gravity)
-Fat Albert Reifen Evo Snake Skin (statt Muddy Mary)
-Formula the One Bremsen (statt Formula the One FR Bremsen)
-Mavic Crossmax ST Laufräder (statt DT Swiss Fr 2050)

Ich denke dadurch sollte das Bike leichter und tourentauglicher gemacht werden


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2012)

Ne, den Plan kannste knicken. Was sparste denn da an Gewicht? 1000gr vielleicht 1500gr? Die Geometrie und der große Federweg dürfte das Fahrrad egal wie leicht bedingt tourentauglich machen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2012)

Mehr, als ein Loch vom Formate des Chicxulub-Kraters in Portemonnaie zu reißen, bringt das nicht. Ah doch, Stabilitätseinbußen auch noch. Besser ein Kilo an der Wampe einsparen, das kostet nur Disziplin.


----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte davor ein Votec V.SX bestellt gehabt (was nicht geliefert werden konnte ) das einen Sitzwinkel von 72.5 Grad hatte, das Beef Cake hat einen von 73 Grad, von dem her müsste es doch zum Pedalieren auf graden Strecken und Berg hoch besser sein? 
Mir ist schon bewusst, dass das Beef Cake kein Sprintstar bergauf oder ein Fahrrad mit dem Touren mit über 200 km an nem Wochenende fährt ist, dennoch will ich es nicht nur zum Freeride etc. verwenden.
Daher, dass ich viel Positives vom Beef Cake zur tourentauglichkeit und als langhubiger Allrounder gehört habe, denke ich es ist wie ein Uncle Jimbo halt nur mit einer minimal anderen Geometrie und mit mehr Reserven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit,
ich hab mir letztes Jahr auch mit ähnlichen Voraussetzungen (muss noch bedingt touren-tauglich sein) das Beef Cake als SL Version gegönnt.
Und ich kann nur sagen, man kann damit auch Touren fahren. 
40km Runde mit meiner Freundin ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Bin vorher ne CC-Feile mit 11kg gefahren, war zwar nen Krasser Unterschied aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.
Wie Müs Lee schon sagte, lieber an der Wampe nen Kilo auf Zwei runter..dann funzt das perfekt mit dem BC


----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Gut zu wissen, dass man(n) damit auch Touren bestreiten kann 
Ich habe keine "Wampe"


----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine "Wampe"



War auch nicht so gemeint. 
Wollt damit nur ausdrücken, das Gewichtsoptimierung mit sündhaft teuren Parts (meine Meinung nach) Schwachsinn ist.

Da gehste vorm biken nicht ka** und schon haste nen Kilo mehr dabei


----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Bin ich deiner Meinung.
Und wie siehts mit den Höhenmetern aus, kann das Beef Cake mit der Talas was rausholen (mal abgesehen von der Ausdauer des Einzelnen)?


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2012)

zeig mir deine beine 
und ich sag dir
wie gut du mit dem beefcake bergauf fährst

bißchen willenskraft und die bereitschaft, keine schnelligkeitsrekorde 
zu brechen, bei dir vorausgesetzt. 
ist halt etwas gemütlicher - wenn man´s richtig angeht


----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ist halt etwas gemütlicher - wenn man´s richtig angeht



Das stimmt wohl..es geht zwar bergauf, aber halt ohne jeden Geschwindigkeitsrekord zu brechen.


----------



## psycho82 (19. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde halt das Beef Cake Fr 8 als Basis nutzen und folgende Teile umändern um es leichter und tourentauglicher zu machen:
> 
> ...



Von den Geodaten her kannst du das BC ohne weiteres auch für anspruchsvollere Touren nutzen. Bergauf ist es fahrbar, allerdings nur wenn du nicht den Anspruch hast es in Rekordzeit hochzujagen.
Ansich steht deinem Vorhaben nichts entgegen.

Deine Teileliste oben ist allerdings nicht schlüssig und du versaust sogar das Bike damit (LRS).

- ob XT oder XTR -Schaltwerk: Von den paar eingesparten Gramm wirst nichts aber auch gar nichts merken
- Die Kurbel kannst du dir auch sparen - Es sei denn du verbaust sie aus optischen Gründen
- Der FA ist ein Top Reifen für anspruchvolle Touren, fahre ihn auf meinem AM. Bin zur Zeit allerdings mehr von den Contis angetan, da die BCC-Mischung auch im abgefahrenen Zustand besser gript als die von Schwalbe. Vergleichbar zum Schwalbe wäre die Rubber Queen, allerdings wiegt sie auch mehr als der FA. Aber Reifen ist eh immer eine Philosophiesache. Je nachdem, was du im PArk vorerst, kannst du dir auch noch Drahtreifen zum umziehen hinlegen oder noch besser einen zweiten LRS.
- Die Formular The One ist eine absolut klasse Bremse aber das ist die FR auch. Das Geweichtersparnis wirst du beim FAhren auch nicht merken.

- Den Mavic Crossmax ST kannst du für den angepeilten Einsatzbereich vergessen! - Der ist sogar für AM unterdimensioniert, da die Innenweite für breite Reifen einfach zu schmal ist. Die Maulweite beträgt nur 19mm d.h. für 2,4 Reifen ist er absolut nicht zu gebrauchen. Fahre die Crossmax ST auf meinem CC-Hardtail, welches auch als Trailwinterbike eingesetzt wird. Ich würde hier max 2,25 Reifen draufziehen für alles andere wäre mir die Felge zu schmal.
Wenn es Geldtechnisch machbar ist, dann nimm die DT FR 2050 für den Park (Maulweite 23mm funktioniert zumindest mit 2,4er Reifen gut) und leg dir für Touren einen zweiten leichten LRS zu z.B. Hope Pro II EVO mit ZTR Flow (sehr gut mit 2,4er fahrbar) zu - Da hast du dann mehr von, als von den o.g. Tuningteilen. Denn die rotierenden Massen merkst du auf Touren am meisten.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Am Gewicht solls nicht scheitern, ich fahr zur Zeit noch ein 7 Jahre altes Bulls Hardtail mit 15 Kilo


----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Oh, dass mit den Laufrädern wusste ich nicht!
Wie sieht es mit den Dt Swiss Ex 1750 aus sind die für meine Vorhaben besser geeignet?
 MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (19. Februar 2012)

Die 1750 hab ich am Jimbo und bin glücklich.


----------



## marg (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=565548
Klick da mal drauf


----------



## psycho82 (19. Februar 2012)

Schau dir mal den Link an den Marg gepostet hat, da steht was zum EX 1750.

oder hier der Einzelbeitrag im unteren Teil:



psycho82 schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, beide Räder sind von der Geo sehr ähnlich,  Steuerrohr ist auch bei beiden in M = 135mm. Durch die 180mm Rose-Gabel  wird die Front 1 cm höher bzw. der Lenkwinkel nimmt durch die 1 cm  längeren Gabel 0,5 Grad ab als bei der 170mm Gabel. Die Talas des Rose  lässt sich im Uphill um 4 cm absenken, d.h. die Front liegt dann  definitiv tiefer als beim Canyon und der Lenkwinkel liegt dann bei 67,5  Grad und du verlagerst dein Gewicht nach vorne.
> 
> Wenn du Touren fahren möchtest, merkst du leichte  rotierende Masse, also Laufradsatz am meisten, je leichter, des so  besser geht es auch vorwärts, aber du willst ja auch in den Park also  achte auch auf Stabilität und vorallem ausreichende Maulweite der Felge.
> 
> ...



Gruß

Benny


----------



## Bike8 (19. Februar 2012)

Also ich denke mal die Dt Swiss EX 1750 werden mir wohl genügen.


----------



## psycho82 (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn du "nur" bis 2,4er Reifen im FR-Bike fahren willst, dann könntest du sie nehmen und hast nen leichten Enduro-LRS

Gruß

Benny


----------



## hib (19. Februar 2012)

die dt 1750 sind super ich fahre sie im DH problem los und genau so im Enduro die sind schön leicht und dafür doch recht stabil. Ich kann sie nur jedem empfehlen der das nötige Kleingeld hat. Und 2,5er Reifen sind auch kein Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (19. Februar 2012)

@hib 

Das du einen 2,5 auf eine Felge mit 21mm Maulweite draufziehen kannst ist klar. Aber ideal ist die Kombi absolut nicht, da breite Reifen auf schmalen Felgen leichter runterspringen und sich rumziehen müssen.
Dadurch wird der Reifen etwas schmaler und die Lauffläche tendenziell etwas gewölbter, wodurch der Vorteil eines breiten Reifen nicht mehr gegeben ist (Stichwort: Aufflagefläche)!
Ein breiter Reifen sitzt, bei ähnlichem Felgenaufbau, auf einer breiten Felge z.B. 26mm Maulweite wesentlich besser, da er sich "weniger verbiegen" muss. Dies merkst du besonders, wenn du mit wenig Druck unterwegs bist auch deutlich im Fahrverhalten.

Natürlich gibt es auch sehr schmale 2,5 die eher wie 2,4er von anderen Herstellern ausfallen z.B. Maxxis, da wirst du keinen unterschied merken.

Den Unterschied merkt man jedoch auch schon wesentlich früher auch mit breiten 2,4er Reifen - Fahre auf meinem AM den Easton Haven (21mm Maulweite) und auf meinem LightFreerider als Touren-LRS einen Laufradsatz mit 26mm Maulweite und für den Park mit 29,5mm Maulweite) Je breiter die Felge, desto besser fährt sich ein breiter Reifen mit wenig Druck. Um die Vorteil eines 2,4 Reifens zu nutzen benötigt man meiner Meinung mindesten 21mm Maulweite für einen breiten 2,5 sind 21mm schon wieder zu schmal, da er sich zu stark wölbt und somit keinerlei Vorteil bietet und die Gefahr besteht sich bei wenig Luftdruck von der Felge zu drehen - dann funktioniert ein 2,4er wirklich besser.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## hib (19. Februar 2012)

Und da bin ich schon wieder schlauer in Sachen Reifen und Felgen geworden 

Mit 2,5er Reifen meine ich eigendlich Maxxis Reifen die bei dir anscheinend unter 2,4er fallen, wo ich wieder sagen würde das z.b. 2,5 Muddy marys eigenldich 2,6er sein sollten. Aber egal.

Auf jeden fall hört sich das was du geschrieben hast sehr logisch an wie gesagt ich bin die 1750 mit 2,5 Maxxis gefahren und das ging Problem los. Wie du gesagt hast bis 2,4 sollte es bei den 1750 gehn (und die 2,5er Maxxis fallen ja für dich als 2,4er aus).

Gruß


----------



## psycho82 (19. Februar 2012)

Ja eigentlich müsste man das Verhältnis Maulweite + Reifen  an der wirklichen Reifenbreite fest machen und nicht nach der aufgedruckten Größe!

Wie du schreibst für dich ist ein Muddy Marry in 2,5 eher ein 2,6er im vgl. mit Maxxis

Für mich ein Maxxis in 2,5 eher ein 2,4 vgl mit anderen Herstellern (Conti und Schwalbe)

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Montanez (19. Februar 2012)

also ich fahre 2,5er müdes Marys auf den dt swiss e2000 mit 21mm und das geht einwandfrei. und schmal bauen tuen die auch nicht gerade, 67mm. von walgen Meld ich nichts, geschweige denn von der felge springen.
ich gebe dir natürlich recht, dass das auf breiten felgen besser geht, aber machbar ists definitiv.


----------



## psycho82 (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn du mal die Gelegheit hast den 2,5 Muddy Marry auf einer breiteren Felge zu fahren, wirst du einen deutlichen Unterschied merken, da der Muddy Marry sich nicht so über die Felge ziehen muss und eine wesentlich größere Auflagefläche bietet. 
Um den Reifen mit sehr niedrigen Druck zu fahren ist die Maulweite definitiv zu schmal um einen 2,5 Muddy Marry sinnvoll und ideal einzusetzen, du hast keinen Vorteil mehr vom 2,5 Reifen. Da macht ein 2,4er mehr Sinn und bietet im Zusammenspiel mit der Felge mehr Vorteile! Wenn du die Gelegenheit (z.B. mal im Park, der Toblerone oder den Filthy Trails - kommst ja aus Aachen - ) hast probier mal den Unterschied zu erfahren, wenn du jemanden mit breiteren Felgen und gleicher Bereifung dabei hast!

Ich denke, dies wird dir auch jeder von den bekannten LRS-Bauer hier im Forum so bestätigen bzw. wenn du im Unterforum für LRS suchst wirst du auch fündig werden.


Von der Felge "können" die Reifen springen, dies zwar nur bei sehr niedrigen Druck,in extrem Situationen und es ist nicht der normal Fall, kann aber  passieren und nicht ausgeschlossen werden, wenn die Felge innen zu schmal sind. Natürlich ist der effekt intensiver wenn man z.b. auf eine CC-Felge mit 18mm einen 2,4 Reifen zieht, dies macht dann absolut keinen Sinn. 
Im Tandem-Bereich wird explizit davor gewarnt Breite Reifen mit zu schmalen Felgen zu kobinieren z.B. hier: Zitat von der Internetseite  http://tandem-fahren.de/Technik/Reifentips/
in Anführungstrichen "".

_"Oft wird falsch kombiniert. Meistens werden die Reifen nach ETRTO zu  breit gewählt oder besser gesagt, die Felgen zu schmal. Das ist bei  wenig belasteten Reifen durchaus legitim - man spart Gewicht, hat  weniger Schlangenbisse und erhält dafür schlechteres Handling in Kurven.  Doch bei Tandems wird es spannend. Die Walkarbeit wird zu hoch und der  Reifen platzt. Diesen Zusammenhang bestätigen alle Reifenhersteller, die  ich gefragt habe."_


Gibt von DT z.B. auch die M-Laufradsätze und Tricons (Maulweite 19,5mm) im AM-Bereich die für 2,4 freigeben sind, aber ideal ist dies nicht! Aber sicher kann man diese auch fahren ohne das der Reifen von der Felge springt allerdings muss man hier auch mit etwas mehr Druck fahren im vgl. zu breiteren Felgen, wodurch sich die Auflagefläche des Reifens wieder reduziert und der Vorteil von breiten Reifen verspielt wird.


So ich denke dies ist jetzt genug Offtopic zum Thema Reifen + Felgen - ist ja schließlich ein Bilder-Thema!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Serpentinebiker (20. Februar 2012)

Hab mir grad ein konfiguriertes beef cake fr 2 bestellt 
Ich kanns jetzt schon nicht mehr erwarten und hoff, dass es bald ankommt... Naja, wenns da ist stell ich erstmal Bilder rein.

Ach und noch zum Thema Reifen: habe mir fat alberts auf sunringle chargers konfiguriert, ich denk mal, dass das eine gute Mischung für meine Hometrails ist, da sie ja eine recht breite Maulweite von 28 mm haben, oder? meint ihr, die Fat Alberts sind Downhill-geeignet?

LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Bike8 (20. Februar 2012)

Viel Spass wünsch ich dir schonmal im Voraus mit deinem BC.
Eine Frage zum Beef Cake:
Wie wirkt sich das durch die 180mm erhöhte Steuerrohr beim Beef Cake im Gegensatz zum Steuerrohr vom Uncle Jimbo mit ner 160mm Gabel (beim Fahren) aus?


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Februar 2012)

Viel zu viel blablabla und keine bilder 

Dann lass ich mal taten folgen !


----------



## bikemaster2010 (20. Februar 2012)

genau


----------



## Bike8 (20. Februar 2012)

So fertig! 
Ein konfiguriertes Beef Cake Fr 8 wurde in Auftrag gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (21. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Wetter heute!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064824



und danach aufm Balkon den Chief sauber machen^^




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064825


----------



## bananaspit (21. Februar 2012)

mein anderes Rose 

Nachdem mein Rad im Rennradforum eher Unmut hervorgerufen hat,
hoffe ich hier auf konstruktive Kritik.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1065084


----------



## San_Jager (21. Februar 2012)

@MettiMett wie hast du den Seilzug deiner Fariostüze den befestigt das sieht sehr professionell ich benutze zur zeit Kabelbinder das gefällt mir aber nicht so.


----------



## altamann (21. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> mein anderes Rose
> 
> Nachdem mein Rad im Rennradforum eher Unmut hervorgerufen hat,
> hoffe ich hier auf konstruktive Kritik.
> ...


Hallo
Du weißt, daß du im MTB Forum bist?
Gehört wohl mehr zu Fitnessbike.
Rohrdurchmesser sehen wuchtig aus, was wiegt es denn.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## MettiMett (21. Februar 2012)

San_Jager schrieb:


> @MettiMett wie hast du den Seilzug deiner Fariostüze den befestigt das sieht sehr professionell ich benutze zur zeit Kabelbinder das gefällt mir aber nicht so.



Hey.
Ja bis Gestern mit diesen hier :
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tungshalterung-mit-C-Clip-aus-Aluminium-.html

Heute musste ich feststellen, dass diese das Waschen nicht überstanden haben, nun habe ich auch erstmal Kabelbinder dran bis ich eine andere Lösung gefunden habe.


----------



## bananaspit (21. Februar 2012)

Dem bin ich mir bewußt. Aber dieses Unterforum ist doch für Rose-Bikes, oder nicht. Genauso wie Ihr hier ein Unterforum "Rennrad" habt, von dem ich geschrieben habe. 
Keiner will mein Rad haben  

Ist ein RennradRahmen, obwohl die Rohre so wuchtig wirken.

sorry, das Gewicht vergessen: 7,6 kg


----------



## MettiMett (21. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Dem bin ich mir bewußt. Aber dieses Unterforum ist doch für Rose-Bikes, oder nicht. Genauso wie Ihr hier ein Unterforum "Rennrad" habt, von dem ich geschrieben habe.
> Keiner will mein Rad haben
> 
> sorry, das Gewicht vergessen: 7,6 kg



Sieht gut aus, obwohl ich mit Rennrädern nix anfangen kann


----------



## bananaspit (21. Februar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, obwohl ich mit Rennrädern nix anfangen kann


 
Ui, für das Wort "Rennrad" hättest Du in nem anderen Unterforum eins aufn Deckel bekommen 
Ich nehme das auch nicht so ernst - ich denke es fällt unter die Kategorie Speedbike, Fitnessbike, blablabla.
Ich brauche halt ein Rad, mit dem ich an meiner Perle dranbleiben kann
(Rennradfahrerin) . Und da ich mit Unterlenker und Klickpedalen nicht viel anfangen kann, ist es halt sowas geworden.


----------



## MettiMett (21. Februar 2012)

Jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (21. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Dem bin ich mir bewußt. Aber dieses Unterforum ist doch für Rose-Bikes, oder nicht. Genauso wie Ihr hier ein Unterforum "Rennrad" habt, von dem ich geschrieben habe.
> Keiner will mein Rad haben
> 
> sorry, das Gewicht vergessen: 7,6 kg




Ich find´s cool! Rennsemmel zum trainieren aber nicht der übliche Tief(f)lieger...


Was für´n Rad von Rose is denn das?


----------



## bananaspit (21. Februar 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Ich find´s cool! Rennsemmel zum trainieren aber nicht der übliche Tief(f)lieger...
> 
> 
> Was für´n Rad von Rose is denn das?


 
Das Teil hat den dollen Namen "Multiroad Pro-SL-3000" - naja

Ich war 2 Jahre in Heidelberg (Rudolf Wild) - geile junge Stadt.
Schönes BeefCake, übrigens!


----------



## Guent (21. Februar 2012)

Biddedange!


----------



## altamann (21. Februar 2012)

@bananaspit
Rennradlenker ist für Langstrecke auf jeden Fall bequemer als ein "Gerader" .Hast einfach viel mehr Abwechslung bei den Griffpositionen.
Einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn du an deiner "Liebsten" dran bleiben willst, ist die tiefere Position auch von Vorteil. Beim RR ist der Wind dein größter Gegner. Oder du denkst "ein schöner Po kann auch entzücken" und fährst Windschatten.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## Bike8 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mal wer ein paar Bilder vom Beef Cake in Aktion zeigen? 

MfG


----------



## Katinka87 (21. Februar 2012)

juhuuu nach laaaangem Abwarten kann ich meins auch ma dazugesellen  die Gabel is so Hammer ....könnt ausratsen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2012)

schönes hardtail
du fährst bestimmt langstrecke damit
möge das schwarze dann immer unter dir sein


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mal wer ein paar Bilder vom Beef Cake in Aktion zeigen?
> 
> MfG



hmmm
weiß nich, ob du sowas meinst
hab leider keine bilder z.b. von nem parkbesuch
aber ab 1:20 sitz ich kurz auf dem beefcake
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18358/h


----------



## marg (21. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1065323


----------



## marg (21. Februar 2012)

mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht bieten, aber das teil rockt !!!
hab nen riesen spaß damit !!


----------



## Pusher123 (21. Februar 2012)

Hi, hab folgendes problem die innenrverlegten Züge klappern sobald ich über unebenheiten fahre. Kennt das jmd und hat vlt einen Lösungsvorschlag?
MfG


----------



## Buleity (21. Februar 2012)

Das Problem mit den Leitungen kenne ich auch aber man gewöhnt sich dran 
Hatte jemand von euch schonmal einen Rahmenbruch bei einem Rose Bike ?
MFG Buleity


----------



## Katinka87 (21. Februar 2012)

Pusher123 schrieb:


> Hi, hab folgendes problem die innenrverlegten Züge klappern sobald ich über unebenheiten fahre. Kennt das jmd und hat vlt einen Lösungsvorschlag?
> MfG



Was sagt denn Rose dazu? Würd da mal anrufen, die müssten dir doch was sagen bzw. machen könn! Obwohlis ja nichts schlimmes...klappert doch immer iwas =D


----------



## hib (21. Februar 2012)

Buleity schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Leitungen kenne ich auch aber man gewöhnt sich dran
> Hatte jemand von euch schonmal einen Rahmenbruch bei einem Rose Bike ?
> MFG Buleity



Jap


----------



## Promontorium (21. Februar 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> juhuuu nach laaaangem Abwarten kann ich meins auch ma dazugesellen  die Gabel is so Hammer ....könnt ausratsen -.-



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit - den wirste haben, garantiert!


----------



## MettiMett (21. Februar 2012)

Pusher123 schrieb:


> Hi, hab folgendes problem die innenrverlegten Züge klappern sobald ich über unebenheiten fahre. Kennt das jmd und hat vlt einen Lösungsvorschlag?
> MfG



Hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang, hat sich aber irgendwie wieder gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pusher123 (22. Februar 2012)

Ok naja stört mich egtl auch nicht sonderlich, ich hör eh immer Musik.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2012)

Musik beim Biken? Da verpasst man doch die Hälfte.

Zum Klappern: Einfach ein wenig Schaumstoff ins Loch Oberrohr/Steuerrohr stopfen und bis kurz vor den Dämpfer drücken.


----------



## piilu (22. Februar 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> Was sagt denn Rose dazu? Würd da mal anrufen, die müssten dir doch was sagen bzw. machen könn! Obwohlis ja nichts schlimmes...klappert doch immer iwas =D


Kabelbinder ist dein Freund


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich will mal sehen, wie du mit den Kabelbindern im Oberrohr rumhantierst...


----------



## Darth (22. Februar 2012)

gibt doch minicams^^

vor und hinter dem dem ein/austritt der leitung...


----------



## marg (22. Februar 2012)

Also bei meinen bc klappert gar nix, zumindest habe ich noch nichts gemerkt !


----------



## -MIK- (22. Februar 2012)

Siehe hier auf der rechten Seite: 





Ist jetzt so weit weg vom Loch im Rahmen, weil ich bereits den Zug aus dem Trigger raus hatte. Davon einen Kabelbinder oben am Steuerrohr und das Klappern hört auf.


----------



## Pusher123 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt einfach ganz viel Bauschaum reingespritzt...


Just Kidding :>



Werds so machen wie -MIK-
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Bike8 (26. Februar 2012)

Hat denn keiner mehr ein paar Rose-Bike-Bilder übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (27. Februar 2012)

nach dem einsatz


----------



## -Nikome- (27. Februar 2012)

Ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag...











...schee wars!


----------



## Marksbo (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch noch welche vom Wochenende


----------



## Tria (27. Februar 2012)

Mit dem neuen Dämpfer erstmal eine Testrunde gedreht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2012)

Wieviel wiegt das Thrill Hill?


----------



## Tria (27. Februar 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt das Thrill Hill?



Ich hatte es mal mit 10,03kg gewogen. Seitdem gab es einige Änderungen.
Ich schätze zur Zeit auf 9,8kg (ohne GPS).

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (27. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Das Uncle Jimbo findet ja immer mehr Verbreitung 
Ich hoffe das ich gegen Donnerstag/Freitag endlich mein geupdatetes Beef Cake präsentieren kann.

Kurze Frage noch: passt an das 2010er Beef Cake ein 83mm Innenlager? Bin am überlegen eine RF Kurbel dran zu machen.


----------



## hib (28. Februar 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! Das Uncle Jimbo findet ja immer mehr Verbreitung
> Ich hoffe das ich gegen Donnerstag/Freitag endlich mein geupdatetes Beef Cake präsentieren kann.
> 
> Kurze Frage noch: passt an das 2010er Beef Cake ein 83mm Innenlager? Bin am überlegen eine RF Kurbel dran zu machen.



Nein da passt kein 83mm rein erst ab 2012!


----------



## -MIK- (28. Februar 2012)

Das is n BILDER THREAD...


----------



## Guent (28. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das is n BILDER THREAD...



Un was für´n dreggicher!


----------



## Alex-F (29. Februar 2012)

Hose hat dem Druck nicht mehr stand gehalten?


----------



## Guent (29. Februar 2012)

Beim flachen Gehweg-runterdroppen vor Angst die Buxe eingecremt...


----------



## Alex-F (29. Februar 2012)

Beef Cake in der Hose 

Gestern provisorisch auf 2fach umgebaut. Fotos kommen später.


----------



## trigger666 (29. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner mehr ein paar Rose-Bike-Bilder übrig?



Doch, hier sind welche.

Ich(links) und ein recht unbekannter Fahrer: 




Onkel dreckig:




Onkel (fast) sauber:




Onkel defekt:
<


----------



## bikemaster2010 (29. Februar 2012)

der mann mit gebiss  very nice


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Februar 2012)

The Gebiss himself ist der Raab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (1. März 2012)

sers,
möchte mir das beef cake frame holen. und wollt meine gabel mit 1 1/8 schaft einbauen. ich weiss das es tapered ist aber ich wollt mal erkundigen ob ich es mit diesem teil hier hinbekomme? 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...1-8-_Gabel_und_1-5_Steuersatz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Bergaufschieber (1. März 2012)




----------



## qualle82 (4. März 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071939

Erste Tour im neuen Jahr - etwas spät ich weiß.

Bereue den Kauf meines Fleischkuchens bis jetzt kein bisschen.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. März 2012)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 225793


 






Watt geil 

Cheers
George


----------



## Bike8 (4. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat wer ein paar Bilder vom neuen Beef Cake Fr in schwarz anodisiert (2012-er Version)?


----------



## clk2106 (5. März 2012)

hi leute,
mir wurde am weekend (freitag nachmittag/früher abend) mein renner und die oben gezeigten mtb geklaut. 
sollte jemand etwas finden, auf ebay oder sonst wo, ist hehlerware!!!
bitte info an mich, sollts jemandem auffallen...
bikes wurden in Linz/österreich aus dem keller entwendet!
danke!
clk


----------



## MettiMett (5. März 2012)

Ach du *******. 
Mein Beileid! Werde meine Augen offen halten.


----------



## -Nikome- (5. März 2012)

Was für ein Alptraum!!!


----------



## Bergaufschieber (5. März 2012)

Stimmt, man soll seine Räder nie im Keller lagern! 
Trotzdem hast du mein Beileid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (5. März 2012)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Stimmt, man soll seine Räder nie im Keller lagern!



Wo denn dann, im Schlafzimmerschrank?  Jede Hausratsversicherung versichert Dir die Bikes zum Neuwert (wenn zum Neuwert versichert) in einem abschließbarem, nur Dir zugänglichen Kellerraum. 

@clk: Ich drück Dir beide Daumen, dass Du entweder die Bikes oder eine gütliche Schadensrgeluierung bekommst.


----------



## clk2106 (5. März 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wo denn dann, im Schlafzimmerschrank?  Jede Hausratsversicherung versichert Dir die Bikes zum Neuwert (wenn zum Neuwert versichert) in einem abschließbarem, nur Dir zugänglichen Kellerraum.
> 
> @clk: Ich drück Dir beide Daumen, dass Du entweder die Bikes oder eine gütliche Schadensrgeluierung bekommst.



hehe, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, aus dem schlafzimmer einen bikeraum zu machen und mir das bett im keller aufzustellen... mich werdens ja kaum stehlen wollen 

nein im ernst: 
rennrad in der wohnung lass ich mir u.U. noch einreden, wenn die wohnung gross genug is, MTB mit dem ganzen mist dann in die wohnun tragen is wohl nicht im sinne des erfinders...

danke mik, ich hoff, es ergibt sich schnell was... radsaison steht ja beinahe vor der tür...

zum glück warn die ski im auto, d.h. ich hab zumindest noch was zu tun die nächsten wochenenden


----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2012)

noch´n ros´
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19444/h


jetzt erst das mit dem raub gesehen
ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2012)

clk2106 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> mir wurde am weekend (freitag nachmittag/früher abend) mein renner und die oben gezeigten mtb geklaut.
> sollte jemand etwas finden, auf ebay oder sonst wo, ist hehlerware!!!
> bitte info an mich, sollts jemandem auffallen...
> ...


 

Shit, sowas ist mehr als ärgerlich !

Mir wurde letztes jahr auch ein bike aus dem keller geklaut, glück war das meine hausratversicherung den schaden beglichen hat.
Jetzt bin stolzer besitzer eines GC 

Hoffe deine versicherung, fals vorhanden, kommt für den schaden auf !

Cheers
George


----------



## clk2106 (6. März 2012)

danke fürs mitgefühl... bislang wurde mir nur einmal das auto aufgebrochen und der radio geklaut... wusste nicht, wies schmerzen kann, wenn meine babies weg sind... 

und mit der versicherung bin ich schon in kontakt...
diese mühlen mahlen aber leider nur relativ langsam, sollts wieder ein versenderbike werden, ist ja dann auch noch die lieferzeit... ohohoh...


----------



## Kaljakop (6. März 2012)

Das ist echt ********. Habe momentan das gleiche Problem. 
Mein altes Bike wurde Ende November aus dem Keller geklaut. 

Das Geld von der Versicherung hatte ich an Weihnachten. Jetzt mache ich grad in den Semesterferien nen Ferienjob um mir ein Uncle Jimbo zu kaufen. Verdammt geht diese Warterei auf den Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2012)

Vielleicht n kleiner Tip: Jetzt auf Finanzierung kaufen, 6 Monate Betrag überweisen und dann ablösen. Einfach mal fragen, sollte eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Kaljakop (6. März 2012)

Habe ich gefragt. Ginge wenn man eine Festanstellung hätte, was ich als Student nicht habe. Deshalb muss ich warten bis ich das Geld zusammen habe.


----------



## Montanez (6. März 2012)

Sehr mies mit den bikes...ich hoffe sowas bleibt mir erspart. Parken zwar eh in der Bude aber man weiß ja nie...

Mir ist mal ein Crossrad gestohlen worden, damals war das zum Glück versichert mit der vollen Kaufsumme. Und im nachhinein ein großes Glück. Denn das hat mich ans MTB gebracht. Habe mir dann das Cube Hardtail gekauft und bin so zum biken gekommen.

btw noch ein kleines update, wie immer schlecht via Handy  : Token Griffe mit blauen Eloxklemmringen und größerem Durchmesser und Ardent 2,4 statt der 2,5er Muddy Mary hinten.


----------



## piilu (6. März 2012)

Sieht echt schick aus, kommt man mit 2,5er Muddy Marys Bergauf überhaupt noch vorran mit dem Onkel?


----------



## Montanez (6. März 2012)

jaja, Vortrieb schaffen die schon 
Alles was nicht geht liegt an den Beinchen.
Aber hab den Hinteren ja nicht zum Spaß gewechselt, bin ihn jetzt seit August gefahren und wenn mans bergauf ruhig angehen lässt passt das auch, aber der rollt aufm HR schon extrem schwer.
Fahrgefühl als müsste man bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit die ganze Zeit beschleunigen bzw. als wäre die Bremse leicht angezogen. Einfach wenig spritzig und kraftraubend. Das hat sich beim Ardent heute schon bedeutend anders angefühlt.


----------



## -MIK- (7. März 2012)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> Habe ich gefragt. Ginge wenn man eine Festanstellung hätte...





Kagge


----------



## sportzigarette (7. März 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kagge



Aus Sicht vom Roseversand aber durchaus verständlich...


----------



## Alex-F (7. März 2012)

Die Finanzierung läuft nicht über Rose, das sind Standard vorgaben.


----------



## sportzigarette (7. März 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Die Finanzierung läuft nicht über Rose, das sind Standard vorgaben.



Das ist schon richtig so, sie bekommen aber am Ende der Reihe das Geld...
Ein Bikeladen in meiner Nähe zum Beispiel vergibt auf sein eigenens Risiko Finanzierungen auch an Nicht-Festangestellte, obwohl die Partnerbank das nicht gutheißt...


----------



## Alex-F (7. März 2012)

Die Option hat Rose erst garnicht, das wird direkt in die Prüfung der Targobank eingegeben.
Ich frag mich wie der Bikeladen bei dir das macht, im Regelfall haben die keinen Einfluss auf das ja oder nein...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportzigarette (7. März 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Die Option hat Rose erst garnicht, das wird direkt in die Prüfung der Targobank eingegeben.
> Ich frag mich wie der Bikeladen bei dir das macht, im Regelfall haben die keinen Einfluss auf das ja oder nein...?



Im Normalfall erfolgt so eine Finanzierungs-Abfrage nach Dateneingabe online ohne die Möglichkeit einer Einflussnahme seitens des Bikeladens, aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen, die telefonisch bzw. persönlich geklärt werden...


----------



## psycho82 (7. März 2012)

Würde ein Luxus- oder Hobbygut (Auto, Motorrad usw. und auch ein MTB) niemals finanzieren! 
Entweder ich hab das Geld für mein Hobby oder ich muss mir den Spaß eben günstiger suchen oder länger drauf sparen.

Bin in so Sachen wie Finazierung sehr oldshcoolmäßig eingestellt und finde persönlich, dass Finazierungen heute viel zu einfach zu haben sind und bei Luxus- und Hobbyartikeln absolut nicht sein müssen!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (7. März 2012)

sportzigarette schrieb:


> Aus Sicht vom Roseversand aber durchaus verständlich...



Das war auch mehr auf die Situation bezogen, als auf die Richtlinie. Es werden heutzutage in der Tat viel zu schnell Kredite vergeben, für die im Anschluß die Allgemeinheit aufkommen muss. Von daher volle Zustimmung....

Im aktuellen Fall ist es natürlich extrem ärgerlich, weil die Kohle ja in naher Zukunft komplett zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## sportzigarette (7. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Würde ein Luxus- oder Hobbygut (Auto, Motorrad usw. und auch ein MTB) niemals finanzieren!
> Entweder ich hab das Geld für mein Hobby oder ich muss mir den Spaß eben günstiger suchen oder länger drauf sparen.
> 
> Bin in so Sachen wie Finazierung sehr oldshcoolmäßig eingestellt und finde persönlich, dass Finazierungen heute viel zu einfach zu haben sind und bei Luxus- und Hobbyartikeln absolut nicht sein müssen!
> ...



Im Großen und Ganzen geb' ich dir vollkommen recht. 
Das Auto jedoch seh' ich nicht als Luxus-/Hobby-Gerät, sondern aufgrund eines immer mehr zurückgefahrenen ÖPNVs als meist vollkommen notwendig, um einen Arbeitsplatz zu bekommen/erhalten...


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

wenn ihr so weiter macht
und wenn nicht bald wieder bilder kommen,
werde ich hier nie weder reingucken
und ich werd nie wieder ein filmchen von mir hier reinsetzen
und all die aufnahmen, die ich gerade sammle, werde ich euch nicht zeigen!
ihr werdet schon nicht sehen, was ihr davon habt!


----------



## GeorgeP (8. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wenn ihr so weiter macht
> und wenn nicht bald wieder bilder kommen,
> werde ich hier nie weder reingucken
> und ich werd nie wieder ein filmchen von mir hier reinsetzen
> ...


 
volle zustimmung


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

na also
geht doch!
und dann noch so´n schönes...


----------



## DH-Rida (9. März 2012)

hab ich beim konfigurator vom beef cake entdeckt....was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2012)

konntest du deinen alten hinterbau retten,
oder ist der doch neu?


----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2012)

Ich warte noch immer auf ein Angebot für einen Austausch aber meinen konnten wir (Rose und ich) retten bzw. sagen wir es mal so, das Blech um das Schaltauge ist nur Optik, würde rein theoretisch auch ohne gehen.


----------



## montebardolino (10. März 2012)

.


----------



## -MIK- (10. März 2012)




----------



## GeorgeP (10. März 2012)

-MIK- wie ich sehe hast du dir eine richtig feine linse gegönnt 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (10. März 2012)

Nur geliehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. März 2012)

mister müs lee

du hattest das schon gesehen?
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19521/h


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2012)

Nee, noch nicht .


----------



## bananaspit (12. März 2012)

mal ein wenig Action vom letzten WE ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1078159


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. März 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> mal ein wenig Action vom letzten WE ...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1078159



deine Grimassen sind echt erste Sahne


----------



## Alex-F (12. März 2012)

A little bisschen like Paul Kalkbrenner


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2012)

hauptsache, du bist vernünftig gelandet
sieht schon sehr sportlich aus

wer is kalkbrenner? muss man den kennen?


----------



## bananaspit (12. März 2012)

sorry, ist angeboren - kann ich Nichts gegen machen 
Meine Perle lacht sich auch immer kaputt ...



T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> deine Grimassen sind echt erste Sahne


----------



## Alex-F (12. März 2012)

Geht mir auch so.


----------



## MettiMett (12. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hauptsache, du bist vernünftig gelandet
> sieht schon sehr sportlich aus
> 
> wer is kalkbrenner? muss man den kennen?



Best DJ ever ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. März 2012)

Ääää, Einspruch euer Ehren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (12. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ääää, Einspruch euer Ehren .


----------



## Alex-F (13. März 2012)

Das wär wohl eher Ricardo, aber auch das ist Geschmacksache. 

Auch wenn Paule auch auflegt, ist er doch primär ein liveact.


----------



## jojo2 (13. März 2012)

sorry war spontan ne blöde frage von mir - sufu hätt´s ja auch getan
is´n altersding
(mein kalkbrenner war miles davis)


----------



## Kaljakop (13. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

fährt  jemand von euch zufällig ein Uncle Jimbo mit Rock Shox Totem Gabel?
Will mir bald einen Onkel zulegen, und überlege ob es Sinn machen würde mal gleich zu fragen, ob man auch ne Totem dranhaben kann.
Nachteile sind natürlich das höhere Gewicht und der größere Federweg beim klettern. 
Kann da jemand, der vielleicht schon beide gefahren ist mal sein Erfahrungen mitteilen?
Sind die die ne Lyrik DPA fahren damit zufrieden? 
Lohnen sich 300 Euro mehr für ne Talas RLC?

Danke.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. März 2012)

Jomü ist mal eins gefahren, texte den mal an. MZ 55 > Lyrik > Talas!


----------



## bikulus (13. März 2012)

Hallo
hab den Uncle mit ner 180er Fox, geht top, genau as ich wollte. Auch berguf kom ich super zurecht
Bikulus


----------



## DH-Rida (14. März 2012)

dann kommen von mir auch mal wieder ein paar bildchen 
hab mir neue griffe zugelegt...die, die unser freund bobby auch an seinem beef cake hat


----------



## Alex-F (14. März 2012)

Geht garnicht! Aber das ist ja zum Glück Geschmacksache 

Meine Frau wollte die auch für ihre Karre. Uns hatte aber gestört dass bei den griffen am vorführ Bike in Bocholt schon einige Steine fehlten.


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2012)

ekrlärung ist unter dem filmchen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19627/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaljakop (15. März 2012)

@ Dh-Rida:

Die Barends sehen bisschen aus wie Bierdeckel.

Kommt vielleicht noch: Rose Gold, wobei ich das eigentlich nicht hoffe.

Sonst aber ein sehr schickes Bike.

Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Saint Bremse?
Will mir die auch an meinem Jimbo bestellen.

Gruß.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. März 2012)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> @ Dh-Rida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab zwar keine an meinen bike, aber die Bremse ist 1A
wie als würde man einen Anker werfen 

Frage nebenbei: von Rose gabs/gibts doch Akkus in einer Trinkflasche mit Anzeige etc. - weiß jemand wo man die bestellen kann?


----------



## DH-Rida (15. März 2012)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> @ Dh-Rida:
> 
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Saint Bremse?
> Will mir die auch an meinem Jimbo bestellen.



die saint is echt klasse...hat ne super bremspower und is super einfach und leicht einzustellen, kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## TheOnos (17. März 2012)

@DH-Rida: Ich habe die Griffe zum ersten Mal an nem "Bruce" gesehen im  IBC RoadTrip und da haben sie mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, aber an deinem Rad find ich das einfach nur Saugut! passt farblich und irgendwie...Mir gefällts!!

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Karre:

einmal von links:





einmal von rechts: 







und schließlich einmal von hinten


----------



## DH-Rida (17. März 2012)

da ham se mir auch net gefallen....aber jetzt wo ich se am bike hab sind se geil  danke


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2012)

fotos von action
sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (17. März 2012)

Ha wenn der Mik mal knippsen kann und ich Biken(zweiteres wird wohl in diesem lenben nicht mehr geschen *löl*), dann gibbet auch von und mit mir actionbilder.

Also leute haut rein und bitte mehr davon 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (18. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ha wenn der Mik mal knippsen kann und ich Biken(zweiters wird wohl in diesem lenben nicht mehr geschen *löl*),



Ey, da hatten wir doch nen Deal....! Du dem Mik knipsen, ich dem George biken...  Im Moment ist die Lernkurve beim letzteren steiler.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. März 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ey, da hatten wir doch nen Deal....! Du dem Mik knipsen, ich dem George biken...  Im Moment ist die Lernkurve beim letzteren steiler.


 

Das jahr ist noch jung mein freund


----------



## evilesel (18. März 2012)

Off Topic:
Falls jemand einen Rose Versand  40 Euro Gutschein sucht
Habe einen im Bikemarkt
Off topic aus


----------



## MettiMett (18. März 2012)




----------



## bananaspit (18. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> fotos von action
> sehr schön


 
hab noch eins von gestern - das erste Mal bei Sonnenschein 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1082182






@Metti: Schönes Bike! Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## MettiMett (18. März 2012)

Danke.
Rose Sidecage Carbon


----------



## GeorgeP (18. März 2012)

schöne bikes , schöne bilder 

@ Metti 

und, der lenker ist sein geld wert gell


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2012)

ah der sportler
action im sonnenlicht
sehr schön!


----------



## MettiMett (18. März 2012)

Danke George.

Also der Lenker ist echt Bombe!!! Was fürn Vorbau fährst du dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (18. März 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Danke George.
> 
> Also der Lenker ist echt Bombe!!! Was fürn Vorbau fährst du dazu?


 

70mm Rose, er ist stabil und nicht zu schwer! Ich würde mir ja mal allzugerne den syntace F109 gönnen


----------



## Bike8 (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine andere Frage:

Immer wenn jemand einen neuen Beitrag in Foren/Themen schreibt, die ich besucht habe, bekomme ich per E-Mail eine Benachrichtigung. Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob ich sich das vermeiden lässt, da ich über 80 neue Mails dadurch hatte!?!

MfG


----------



## zrider (18. März 2012)

Das gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber das kann man unter Kontrollzentrum und dann unter Einstellungen ändern.


----------



## Bike8 (18. März 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2012)

Seit dem 12.6.2011 fast 15.000 Emails im Postfach, davon 99% vom IBC .


----------



## Makke (19. März 2012)

hier mal mein`s ...


----------



## altamann (19. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hier mal mein`s ...


Schöne Farbcombi


----------



## jojo2 (19. März 2012)

wirkt schön stabil.
auf was für strecken fährst du mit dem rad?

hab auf die schnelle keine geometriedaten gefunden
hast du mal bitte einen link dafür?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. März 2012)

Hat jetzt aber nix mit Rose bike's zu tuen. Oder hab ich was übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (19. März 2012)

Red Bull gehört doch zu Rose, oder?


----------



## Montanez (19. März 2012)

Ein kürzerer Vorbau würde dem Burschen je nach Einsatzzweck noch stehen. Und wenn ich die einfach Kurbel mit der Kefü und die großen Bremsscheiben seh definitiv.
Was für ein Kettenblatt is da drauf? Sieht arg klein aus. Bekommst du da noch genug Schub?


----------



## Makke (19. März 2012)

Tach,

das gute Stück ist mein Mädel für alles. Von klassischen Touren über Enduro/FR-Einsätze. Die Geo finde ich auch nicht mehr, ist aber sehr ausgewogen und deckt mehrere Einsatzbereiche ab ... heute würde man sagen AllMountainHardtail. Ist ein 17" Rahmen mit knapp 590mm Länge (waagerecht).


----------



## jojo2 (19. März 2012)

das oberrohr wirkt auf mich länger
und ein bißchen zu hoch, aber du sachst: für alles
dann täuscht mich mein eindruck vielleicht
schönes teil
vorher nie drauf geachtet - schade eigentlich


----------



## San_Jager (19. März 2012)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

man stellt was rein und es kommt nix raus
das is immer fies
darum:
san jager
dein jimbo macht sich bei diesem licht wirklich gut
und gleich danach kam bestimmt auch eine schöne abfahrt
schöne tage dieser tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janni88 (20. März 2012)

Kleine Runde ins Tal.


----------



## janni88 (20. März 2012)

Mein Arbeits und GA Trainingsrad. Sehr schöner Red Bull Rahmen mit Rose Logo in der Front. Ich habe beschlosse dieses Jahr weniger auf der Strasse zu machen und hoffe, dass ich mit dem All Fac einen treuen Begleiter gefunden zu haben.


----------



## janni88 (20. März 2012)

Spass muss sein GC!


----------



## janni88 (20. März 2012)

Alle zusammen...


----------



## janni88 (20. März 2012)

Und die zwei Pflegekinder


----------



## San_Jager (20. März 2012)

Was ist das was du da an der gabel hast und wofür ist das gut?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2012)

Sehr schöne Sammlung .


----------



## zrider (20. März 2012)

Das ist ein Mudguard, sowas wie ein Schutzblech.


----------



## Guent (20. März 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem BC der Dame:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/uj/tb/ujtb4rddkk0v/medium_IMG_1545.JPG



Feierabendrundenaussicht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/9v/mh/9vmh959epr7d/medium_IMG_1566.JPG



Spass hoch 11:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/69/7c/697c44espzno/medium_IMG_1528.JPG


----------



## Darth (21. März 2012)

dann auch mal was von heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buleity (23. März 2012)

Hi erstma Was für ein Rahmen würdet ihr ehr nehmen dein Beef Cake Dh oder den FR also für den richtigen  FR einsatz weil ich halt schon oft gehört habe das der FR Rahmen auch für Touren gut sein soll und das brauche ich nicht .
Also DH oder FR Rahmen ?
MFG Stefan


----------



## Alex-F (23. März 2012)

Und ich so: hä??!?!


----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2012)

quatscht keine opern
versteht sowieso keiner

bilders!
so wie darth und guent das gemacht haben
die waren nett zu uns.
danke


----------



## Montanez (24. März 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Und ich so: hä??!?!



check.


----------



## janni88 (24. März 2012)

vlt beim Frei Reiten vom Pferd auf den Kopf gefallen und jetzt zweiter Versuch mit mit neuen 200mm Rahmen


----------



## trigger666 (24. März 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild. Von der letzten Ausfahrt.


----------



## zrider (25. März 2012)

Von meiner gestrigen Tour, leider nur eine Handyaufnahme.


----------



## MtB-Manu (25. März 2012)

Hier mein Beef Cake, noch ganz frisch...


----------



## janni88 (25. März 2012)

sieht gut aus

Wünsch Dir viel Spass heute Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (25. März 2012)

ihr wolltet ja mal actionbilder  hier sind 2


----------



## Kaljakop (25. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand mal sagen, was für einen Durchmesser das Unterrohr vom Uncle Jimbo hat?
Habe mir eins bestellt und bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem Montageständer der günstig sein sollt. Da ich mir nichts teures leisten kann, will ich nicht das Fahrrad an der Sattelstütze aufhängen, weil ich da den billigen nicht traue.
Wie macht ihr das denn so? Weil wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zur WErkstatt fahren will ich nicht und allein schon Schaltung mal einzustellen ist ne Qual ohne Montageständer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-1300---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588

Übrigens: Falscher Thread.


----------



## Slow-Mo (25. März 2012)

Als Einstand mal Fotos von meinem Jimbo.
Leider nur mit dem Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## jojo2 (25. März 2012)

es wird frühling!
ein haufen schöner bilder
von leuten, die bei diesem wetter ihren spass mit den rädern haben

sehr sehr schön


----------



## Darth (27. März 2012)

na denn will ich mal wieder.
mit neuen Laufrädern (xt nabe, dt competition speichen, prolock nippel und mavic 325 felgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (28. März 2012)

mein alter freund Bruce war auch mal wieder vor der linse 









er kann schwimmen


----------



## Alex-F (28. März 2012)

Geiler shice


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

Na, da würde ich an deiner Stelle doch den Nippeln etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken, sonst gibts beim Zentrieren mal eine böse Überraschung .


----------



## DH-Rida (28. März 2012)

hää?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

Wasser + Metall = Gammel! Duh!


----------



## DH-Rida (28. März 2012)

ach was, alu gammelt ned


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

Och, wenn du meinst...


----------



## DH-Rida (28. März 2012)

dann müssts ja nach jedeer pfütze oder wascheinheit gammeln


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

Tut es nach einer Zeit durchaus. Die Nippel werden nicht ohne Grund vor dem Einspeichen mit Leinöl behandelt. Das schützt erstens vor Oxidation (ja, Alu oxidiert auch!) und verharzt, sodass sich die Nippel nicht losdrehen. Zusammen mit etwas Schmutz kann die Oxidation dir den Tag vermiesen.


----------



## DH-Rida (29. März 2012)

naja was solls, hat ja ned mal 2 min im wasser gestanden und benutzen tu ich des bike eh nemmer sooo oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (29. März 2012)

Fährt hier zufällig ein Schwarzes Jimbo o.ä mit weißer Gabel?


----------



## jojo2 (29. März 2012)

ich z.b.


----------



## fabi.e (29. März 2012)

Hast du zufällig ein paar Fotos? 
MUss mich für nen Rahmen entscheiden... Bei Rose hatten sie heute keinen Schwarzen Rahmen mit Weißer Gabel vor ort... und die Virtuelle Ansicht auf der Seite ist so eingeschränkt.


----------



## jojo2 (29. März 2012)

sorry
vertan vertan 
falsch gelesen - viel zu spät für mich


----------



## BayPirate (30. März 2012)

Habe leider gerade keine Fotos aber fahre auch einen schwarzen Onkel mit weißer Fox-Gabel und weißem Kockpit. (Lenker und Vorbau) 
Ich find´s geil! Wird wohl auch relativ häufig so konfiguriert, wie mir mein Verkäufer damals mitteilte.


----------



## BayPirate (30. März 2012)

So, hab auch mal eins ausgekramt...


----------



## fabi.e (30. März 2012)

BayPirate schrieb:


> So, hab auch mal eins ausgekramt...




Danke für deinen Beitrag und das Bild! Damit hast du meine Entscheidung FÜR den schwarzen Rahmen deutlich beeinflusst! 
Schade dass es die Xtreme Pedale nicht mehr in Rot gab... die sehen bei dir echt fett aus... mein Sattel wird allerdings schwarz bleiben


----------



## jojo2 (30. März 2012)

jo das sieht fein aus


----------



## BayPirate (30. März 2012)

Danke!
Sind aber keine Extreme Pedale sondern welche von Sixpack.
Habe mir die bei BMO bestellt. Wollte ein paar Farbakzente setzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (30. März 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bildchen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1090608



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1090615]
	
[/URL]




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1090614


----------



## GeorgeP (30. März 2012)

Sehr fein bilder !

ach und die action bilder kannste dann hier posten 

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (30. März 2012)

Danke.
Jo mach ich noch^^


----------



## GeorgeP (30. März 2012)




----------



## Kaljakop (30. März 2012)

@ fabi.e

Vielleicht hast du noch Glück, aber als ich vor 2 Wochen mein Uncle Jimbo bestellt habe war es in Schwarz und Rahmengröße XL schon ausverkauft. 
Habe jetzt weiß grün mit weißer Gabel, sonst hätte ich alles schwarz genommen.
Hat da vielleicht jemand noch Bilder von, um mir dir restlichen drei Wochen Wartezeit zu verkürzen? Habs zwar schon gesehen, kann mich aber nicht mehr so richtig dran erinnern wies aussieht.
Vor allem in der Sonne wüsste ich gerne wie das grün aussieht


----------



## markus.oesterle (4. April 2012)

Mein Beef Cake könnt ihr in meiner Galerie anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (4. April 2012)

warum hast du die spacer unter der brücke drin?


----------



## markus.oesterle (5. April 2012)

Mir passt die Geo. so ganz gut. 
Bevor ich mir so einen mega Rizer Lenker drauf schraube!


----------



## fabi.e (5. April 2012)

Oh man sind das Nasen bei ROSE.... erst haben Sie mir nen schwarzen Rahmen in L zugesagt und bestätigt... und heute frage ich mal wieso in der AB noch weiß drin steht...
kommt plötzlich raus, dass der schwarze nicht mehr verfügbar ist.... 

weißen nehmen oder ganz stornieren und wiedeer nen anderes bike suchen? :/


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. April 2012)

Wenn du weiter warten möchtest -> stornieren. Bei mir wars ähnlich und habe einfach den weißen Rahmen genommen. Im Endeffekt ists egal, da beides gut aussieht.


----------



## Kaljakop (6. April 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe auch den weißen mit ner weißen Gabel genommen.
Ist denke ich auch ganz geil. Ich habe noch gefragt, ob man da noch einen Preisnachlass aushandeln könnte, und bekomme jetzt noch ne extreme Dämpferpumpe gratis dazu.
Momentan warte ich leider noch auf den 16. weil da der Montagetermin ist :-(


----------



## Montanez (6. April 2012)

war bei mir auch so, aber 1. ist die andere Farbe auch gut, vor allem wenn man noch ein paar farbakzente setzt, 2. fahrt es sich genauso gut was wohl das wesentliche ist und 3. hab ich auf den 2 farbigen rahmen 15% auf den KONFIGURIERTEN ENDPREIS erhalten! waren ca. 400 bei mir.


----------



## jonalisa (6. April 2012)

4. lassen sich an einem lackierten Rahmen Kratzer leichter ausbessern als an einem eloxierten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2012)

Der eloxierte Rahmen verkratzt nicht so leicht .


----------



## jonalisa (7. April 2012)

Da hast du recht, aber nicht so leicht, heisst noch lange nicht, dass es unmoeglich ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2012)

Hat ja niemand behauptet. Trotzdem ist Eloxal abriebbeständiger .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (8. April 2012)

Geb dir wie immer recht. Wuerde mich nie mit Lee anlegen ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2012)

Besser isses .


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. April 2012)

Hier mal wieder nen Bike....


----------



## HtoTher (11. April 2012)

Was wiegt der Kuchen?


----------



## jonalisa (12. April 2012)

Genau diesselbe Frage wollte ich auch stellen?!?!?!

Schaetze mal 15,5kg Realgewicht?!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. April 2012)

Ricktick....

Laut Personenwaage 15,5kg


----------



## Kaljakop (13. April 2012)

So hier auch endlich mein Onkel, heute ausgepackt:


----------



## MettiMett (13. April 2012)

Schick! Viel Spaß mit deinem Gefährt.


----------



## kannebecker (13. April 2012)

Mein neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2012)

@ Kaljakop: Zu viel in Photoshop rumgespielt oder warum sind die Reifen so grünlich?


----------



## altamann (14. April 2012)

kannebecker schrieb:


> Mein neues...


 
Man in black


----------



## Kaljakop (14. April 2012)

@ Müs Lee: Ich wollte das das grün ungefähr so rüber kommt wie es in echt wirkt, weil ich finde auf den meisten Bildern wirkt es eher schwarz. Daher sind wohl die Reifen auch etwas grün geworden  
Find ich aber auch ganz schick :-D


----------



## Bueck (14. April 2012)

***Winterprojekt beendet*** 
Rose Uncle Jimbo 6 / 2009 / Gr. L

 Umgebaute Teile:
-Lenker Funn - Fatboy DH Lenker 2012 - 785mm/15mm Rise
-AngleSet mit 2° (Eigenbau) für Lenkwinkel 65° 
-Lyric Coil (U-Turn) - MissionControl DH (Floodgate entfernt und Shimstack geänd.)
 durch den Umbau auf Lyric statt Fox36 wurde der Radstand auf 1160 verlängert. Front wurde niedriger durch kürzere Einbaulänge der Lyric.
-Remotehebel für KS950i mit Kabelführung im Rahmen
-neue Wippe mit geänd. Umlenkpunkten für 180mm Fdw und etwas später beginnender Endprogression. Dämpferauge mit Nadellager (doppelt)
 (durch geänderte Anlenkung musste der Druck von 170 auf 190 PSI erhöht werden (35% SAG bei 75kg)
-KeFü nochmal abgespeckt
-Bashguard restauriert (2-fach)
-Laufradsatz Veltec V-two
-Bereifung BigBetty 2.4 (der NN hinten kommt noch runter)
-Gewicht inkl. Pedalen (werden auch noch getauscht gegen Flat)   15,5 kg


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. April 2012)

Die rote Wippe sieht richtig gut aus :O Selbstgemacht?
Aber dein Rad sieht auch sonst richtig gut aus 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Bordstein (15. April 2012)

Wow, die Wippe ist ja mal Klasse.
Evtl. würde ich sie noch so Umbauen, dass man einen Dämpfer mit Piggy, wie z.B. den Vivid Air, fahren könnte, oder sogar Stahlfeder, das wäre mein Traum.
Zur Zeit passen ja nur der DHX Air und der Monarch Plus.

Warum hast du aber in das Dämpferauge Nadellager eingebaut, war dir der Hinterbau nicht sensibel genug?

MfG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (15. April 2012)

Mein Beef Cake ist nun auch wieder einsatzbereit 













Geändert wurde:
Hope Pro 2 auf EX321 LRS
Funn DH 785mm Lenker 
Blackspire C4 Bash
Funn Sattestütze

Mit dem schwarzen LRS gefällt es mir persönlich nicht ganz so gut, allerdings geht nichts über den Sound und Laufeigenschaften von Hope. 
Sattelstellung wurde schon korrigiert


----------



## Bordstein (15. April 2012)

Gefällt mir echt gut

Vorallem die Sattelstütze und der Lenker, und ältere Fox-Gabeln sind immer geil 
Nur die Reifen, naja, ich war jedenfalls nicht so begeistert vom Fatal Bert...

MfG Timo

Edit: 
Kommst du eigentlich aus Karlsruhe/Ettlingen, wegen dem "KA" in deinem Namen? KA ist ja das Kennzeichen von Karlsruhe


----------



## Bueck (15. April 2012)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Wow, die Wippe ist ja mal Klasse.
> Evtl. würde ich sie noch so Umbauen, dass man einen Dämpfer mit Piggy, wie z.B. den Vivid Air, fahren könnte, oder sogar Stahlfeder, das wäre mein Traum.
> Zur Zeit passen ja nur der DHX Air und der Monarch Plus.
> 
> ...



...weil es seit dem keine eingelaufenen Buchsen mehr gibt


----------



## bananaspit (18. April 2012)

Bueck schrieb:


> ...weil es seit dem keine eingelaufenen Buchsen mehr gibt


 
Interessant - kannst Du was dazu erzählen, wie Du vorgegangen bist?
Musstest Du dafür den Dämpfer aufbohren?

damits nicht Offtopic wird:


----------



## TheDeep (18. April 2012)

Hier mein RedBull Al-Factory mal bei ner kleinen Fotosession mit dem Cube eines Kumpels.


----------



## fabi.e (18. April 2012)

Möchte nicht jemand meinen weißen Unclo Jimbo 2012 Rahmen gegen einen schwarzen Rahmen tauschen? 
Alternativ könnte ich meinen Rahmen auch komplett in schwarz eintapen... zur Werterhaltung!
Vorfreude! Morgen soll es kommen, wenn alles glatt läuft.


----------



## Kaljakop (19. April 2012)

@fabi.e: Ich habe auch den grün-weißen bekommen, obwohl ich einen schwarzen wollte.
Mittlerweile finde ich die Optik echt hammer. Der einzige Nachteil der noch besteht ist die Kratzfestigkeit, aber Gebrauchsspuren haben ja eigentlich auch was geiles.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit deinem Bike und stell dich auf nen riesen Karton ein


----------



## Big_Foot (19. April 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> damits nicht Offtopic wird:


 
Sag mal, wie hast du das Gold auf dem Rahmen entfernt? 
Oder hast du Folie drüber geklebt. 

Top Jimbo


----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2012)

So bike ist heute angekommen, alles super!
Bis auf die Sattelstütze... habe eigentlich eine andere bestellt...
und gekommen ist so eine hässliche kitschige Syncros FR stütze........ die zerstört m.M.n alles! 
Noch ein bisschen sparen und dann kommt eh eine RoxShox Reverb dran... Habt ihr auch gute Erfahrungen mit anderen versenkbaren Sattelstützen gemacht? 

Außerdem Frage ich mich noch folgendes...
Das Uncle Jimbo hat ja von Werk aus die Magura MT6 verbaut... im Internet finde ich diese immer mit silbernen Alu Bremshäbeln...
An meinem Bike sind so schwarze montiert...machen einen nicht so tollen eindruck. finde die nicht gerade griffig... 
Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Auf der Internetseite sind die Bremshäbel vom Uncle Jimbo 6 auch silbern...

Hät ich mal doch die Formula The One genommen... da hat mir der Druckpunkt etc. besser gefallen.


Fotos folgen später...


----------



## bananaspit (19. April 2012)

Big_Foot schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie hast du das Gold auf dem Rahmen entfernt?
> Oder hast du Folie drüber geklebt.
> 
> Top Jimbo


 
Ist nur abgeklebt mit Oracal und Steinschlagfolie aus dem KFZ-Bereich.

Sieht so aus, als wenn Du den gleichen Rahmen hast - tapered - 
Uncle Jimbo in L aus 2010? Der Lenker, den Du hast stand bei mir
auch in der näheren Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (30. April 2012)

Hier mal mein Beef Cake


----------



## BassTee (2. Mai 2012)

Soooooooooooooooo, hier auch ein Bild von meinem GC, am Sonntag endlich abgeholt!!! Gestern und Heute die Haard gerockt und ausgiebig getestet. 

Bis auf das Klappern der innenliegenden Züge  (siehe Foto) und zu flachem Lenker (eigene Schuld )...

*...EIN VERDAMMT GEILES TEIL!!!!!!!*







​


----------



## -MIK- (2. Mai 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Bis auf das Klappern der innenliegenden Züge  (siehe Foto)



Siehe Tech Talk Thread.... 

Hübsches Bike!


----------



## OJMad (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## RoseBeef (6. Mai 2012)

Und hier mal mein Bike...


----------



## michele13 (7. Mai 2012)

@basstee

schönes teil!!! da kann ich mich ja auf was freuen!
sind das XT Bremsen?
wie bist du damit zufrieden?
Thanx


----------



## wastl86 (7. Mai 2012)

kann wer vom 2012 bf beschreiben was fuer ne kefue drauf ist überlege mir die bionicon zu holen.oder passt ne stinger mittlerweile?ist echt nervig und mag keine bastelb oder zurecht sägen


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Mai 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> kann wer vom 2012 bf beschreiben was fuer ne kefue drauf ist überlege mir die bionicon zu holen.oder passt ne stinger mittlerweile?ist echt nervig und mag keine bastelb oder zurecht sägen




Die Bionicon würde ich persönlich nie an mein Rad machen. 
Die Stinger zurechtzusägen ist kein großer Akt und dauert vllt 20min.
Dranheben, anzeichnen, Sägen, feilen, montieren


----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Die Bionicon würde ich persönlich nie an mein Rad machen.



Warum? Macht nen super Job an vielen Rädern...



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Die Stinger zurechtzusägen ist kein großer Akt und dauert vllt 20min.
> Dranheben, anzeichnen, Sägen, feilen, montieren




 stimmt... Dremel raus und Rock n Roll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (7. Mai 2012)

warum. was soll den an der bionicon verkehrt sein?


----------



## wastl86 (7. Mai 2012)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/images/heimio52.gif

hat wer erfahrung mit der heim 2 in einem rose bike evtl sogar BF. ich denk mir bei der stinger ist nicht nur ein bisschen zurecht sägen oder? auf ein paar bilder wurde schon viel abgetragen


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Warum? Macht nen super Job an vielen Rädern...



Alleine schon die Optik finde ich nicht schön und die Kette schleift die ganze Zeit an der Führung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Mai 2012)

E.13 TRS? Heim 2?

Die Kefü wird sowieso zum größten Teil verdeckt, um die Optik würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen als um die Funktion.


----------



## BassTee (7. Mai 2012)

michele13 schrieb:


> @basstee
> 
> schönes teil!!! da kann ich mich ja auf was freuen!
> sind das XT Bremsen?
> ...



Ja, ist die neue XT IceTech 2012. Hab mich für die entschieden, da sie in mehreren Testberichten als Testieger abgeschnitten hat. 

Bis jetz auch top zufrieden!!! Lässt sich super dosieren, Griffe lassen sich super bequem mit einem Finger bedienen, Scheibe quietscht und klingelt nicht, wenns so bleibt....


----------



## wastl86 (7. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> E.13 TRS? Heim 2?
> 
> Die Kefü wird sowieso zum größten Teil verdeckt, um die Optik würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen als um die Funktion.



ja optik is mir wurscht. diese ist nur günstiger. stell mir nur die frage ob diese ins beef cake passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (8. Mai 2012)




----------



## zelar (9. Mai 2012)

So wäre erstmal die Rohfassung. Leider muss ich noch bis ende Juni warten. Aber wenns dann erst hier ist dann nurnoch Pedalen rann und dann gehts ENDLICH wieder raus!!! *freu*


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2012)

damit das hier keiner verpasst
um in hd zu gucken:
auf hd im video klicken
und kommentieren is nie verkehrt
und ein gefällt mir, gefällt den machern immer


----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> So wäre erstmal die Rohfassung. Leider muss ich noch bis ende Juni warten. Aber wenns dann erst hier ist dann nurnoch Pedalen rann und dann gehts ENDLICH wieder raus!!! *freu*



Poooooornoooooo!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2012)

oh mettimett
deine bilder sind ja aus braunlage - der singletrail.
einer  meiner favoriten in den 15 bikeparks, die ich kenne
kann leider wieder erst nach ende mai dahin - aber dann!
wohnst du da etwa??


----------



## Koerk (9. Mai 2012)

leider etwas unscharf ...






sorry, irgendwie krieg ich es nicht gebacken die bilder im post mit einzubinden ...


----------



## zelar (9. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Poooooornoooooo!!!!!


Am geilsten kommen einfach mal die weißen felgen... hab aber auch aufgepasst das es fablich einigermaßen stimmt... nur leider finde ich keine pedalen die mir gefallen und dazu passen... wenn also einer nen vorschlaf dafür hat.. imemr her damit


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Mai 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> Am geilsten kommen einfach mal die weißen felgen... hab aber auch aufgepasst das es fablich einigermaßen stimmt... nur leider finde ich keine pedalen die mir gefallen und dazu passen... wenn also einer nen vorschlaf dafür hat.. imemr her damit


 

das hier wär top

Klick


----------



## zelar (9. Mai 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> das hier wär top
> 
> Klick


joar die sind schon recht geil... aber bissl heftig teuer... dadurch komm ich zuweit über mein buget. geplant war so um die 2.900 euro... bin jetzt schon bei 3.085 jetzt noch die pedalen ist mir dann echt zuviel... haste eventuell noch paar in reserve welche man sich leisten kann ohne nomma 100  auszugeben... so 80 ist oberste schmerzgrenze


----------



## agati (9. Mai 2012)

mein Mr. Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (9. Mai 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> joar die sind schon recht geil... aber bissl heftig teuer... dadurch komm ich zuweit über mein buget. geplant war so um die 2.900 euro... bin jetzt schon bei 3.085 jetzt noch die pedalen ist mir dann echt zuviel... haste eventuell noch paar in reserve welche man sich leisten kann ohne nomma 100  auszugeben... so 80 ist oberste schmerzgrenze




dann nehm die sixpack icon, sind echt klasse, hab ich auch


----------



## Montanez (9. Mai 2012)

Oder noch besser die DMR Vault. Oberste Spitzenklasse! Aber nur manchmal zu guten Preisen zu bekommen. Hab meine letztes Jahr für knapp 70 bei CRC bekommen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2012)

Syncros Meathook? Sackschwer, aber so stabil, dass jeder Stein dran zerschellt und mit Grip ohne Ende. Allerdings sollte man die Warnung im Infoblättchen ernst nehmen und möglichst nicht ohne Schienbeinschoner fahren, die Pins graben sich schön tief ins Fleisch.


----------



## zelar (9. Mai 2012)

Meathook: Meat = Fleisch Hook = Hacken.... glaube der hersteller hat sich bei dem namen schon was gedacht... aber die dinger sehen geil aus... ich glaub die teile in rot wären echt hammer
aber ich wollte mir eigentlich nicht die beine zerfetzen... gibbet da nicht eine ähnliche optik mit ähnlichen grip mit nicht ganz so sadistischen zügen?


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> joar die sind schon recht geil... aber bissl heftig teuer... dadurch komm ich zuweit über mein buget. geplant war so um die 2.900 euro... bin jetzt schon bei 3.085 jetzt noch die pedalen ist mir dann echt zuviel... haste eventuell noch paar in reserve welche man sich leisten kann ohne nomma 100  auszugeben... so 80 ist oberste schmerzgrenze


 

Klick altbewährt und recht günstig


Klick das hier könnte auch was sein 


Klick


Klick


Klick etwas über deinem limit mit 4,99

Cheers
George


----------



## zelar (10. Mai 2012)

Danke dir... vielen dank 


GeorgeP schrieb:


> Klick etwas über deinem limit mit 4,99
> 
> Cheers
> George


 verschmerzbar.... und die sinds... jetzt ist halt nurnoch die frage nehm ich rot, grün oder neon-grün...
rot würde einfach mal passen weil ich shcon einige rote akzente drinne habbe, neon-grün weils einfach garnicht reinpasst und daduch isses gesammt nen bklickfänger, und grün wäre halt auch nen blickfänger aber halt net so krass....

warum gibt es immer so vieles davon??? reicht net eine einzige marke mit einer farbe??? dann ist die entscheidung doch wesentlich einfacher


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> Danke dir... vielen dank
> 
> verschmerzbar.... und die sinds... jetzt ist halt nurnoch die frage nehm ich rot, grün oder neon-grün...
> rot würde einfach mal passen weil ich shcon einige rote akzente drinne habbe, neon-grün weils einfach garnicht reinpasst und daduch isses gesammt nen bklickfänger, und grün wäre halt auch nen blickfänger aber halt net so krass....
> ...


 

Ganz ehrlich, nimm simpel schwarz. Rot ist zwar an deinem bike vorhanden aber immer nur dezent, die pedale wären dann zuviel rot an einer stelle. Ein schwarz pedal  mit rotem akzenten käme toll, ist aber keins dabei. Sowas meinte ich Klick
Grün beisst sich zu sehr und lässt das gesamtbild unharmonisch wirken.

Naja und die meiste zeit stehst doch eh auf dem pedal


----------



## zelar (10. Mai 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, nimm simpel schwarz. Rot ist zwar an deinem bike vorhanden aber immer nur dezent, die pedale wären dann zuviel rot an einer stelle. Ein schwarz pedal  mit rotem akzenten käme toll, ist aber keins dabei. Sowas meinte ich Klick
> Grün beisst sich zu sehr und lässt das gesamtbild unharmonisch wirken.
> 
> Naja und die meiste zeit stehst doch eh auf dem pedal



Gekauft die sehen derbe geil aus. Aber hat ja noch Zeit. Daher bin ich noch auf weitere Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Mai 2012)

Bei den Meathooks brauchst du auch nicht so viel Angst zu haben. Ich habe die jetzt anderthalb Jahre und bin letzte Woche zum ersten Mal abgerutscht, weil ich nicht korrekt draufstand. Der Grip ist wirklich super und die Pedale sind ziemlich unkaputtbar. Die Pins gibts auch in 6mm Länge, aber wenn man sich die ins Bein rammt, gehen sie bis auf die Knochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (10. Mai 2012)

Mein Setup für diese Saison nur die leitung der Reverb muss ich noch nen bisschen überarbeiten


----------



## altamann (10. Mai 2012)

agati schrieb:


> mein Mr. Ride


 
Rose kann was!!!!!!!


----------



## hib (10. Mai 2012)

eben angekommen:





hoffe das klappt mit dem einfügen...


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2012)

voll porno 

dann viel spaß mit dem teil !

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Mai 2012)

TOP, schöne Bikes, viel Spass


----------



## hib (10. Mai 2012)

so porno ist es noch nicht

fehlt noch

x9 schaltung anstatt xt

Umwerfer ab un kefü dran

the one ab stattdessen x0

dann sollte es noch etwas leicher sein

so wie es da steht hat es 15,1 auf der waage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

hib schrieb:


> so porno ist es noch nicht
> 
> fehlt noch
> 
> ...


 
wieso denn qualitative ne schlechtere schaltung ans bike bauen X9=SLX
das selbe bei der bremse es gibt keine giftigere bremse wie die The One zumal die nicht wirklich leichter ist die X0

Wenn du wirklich gewicht sinnvoll einsparen willst dann an den laufrädern !

Cheers
George


----------



## hib (11. Mai 2012)

Die formula finde ich persönlich nicht so geil.

X9 = xt 
X7 = slx

Was soll ich bei dem LRS noch einsparen?? Hast du einen Vorschlag für einen besseren LRS ?


----------



## Alex-F (11. Mai 2012)

Tatsache. Nach erneuter Recherche nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


----------



## jonalisa (11. Mai 2012)

X7 = SLX
X9 = XT
X.0 = XTR Trail bzw Saint
XX = XTR Race

Zumindest preislich, sofern man dies überhaupt vergleichen kann.

Bremsen würd ich auf keinen Fall gegen X.0 wechseln, der Gewichtsunterschied rechtfertigt die Einbußen an Bremskraft nicht.
Laufräder würd ich auch so lassen. Ansonsten läßt du dir von Felix einen zusammenstellen und vertickst mir den EX 1750 zum Hammerpreis als Zweitlaufradsatz, so spare ich mir die Zeit fürs Reifenwechseln von MK auf RQ. Angebote gerne per PN.
Umwerfer würde ich auch lassen, nur eine andere Kefü verbauen, denn die Rose kann alles nur nicht die Kette führen ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich würde eine Shimanobremse dranbasteln, eine XT oder Saint. Die Formulas machen gerne mal Probleme und Avid ist auch nicht gerade für hohe Qualität bekannt.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Mai 2012)

Naja Probleme ist relativ, ich hab mit meinen gar keine, würde allerdings mittlerweile auch auf XT wechseln, die dann noch mit den Kühlkörpern.... bombe


----------



## hib (11. Mai 2012)

Hier noch mein Downhiller. Hat sich noch ein bisschen verändert.

Bremsen-> X0
LRS 
Schatung-> 10fach x0


----------



## herkulars (11. Mai 2012)

MIK, die Kühlkörper brauchst Du doch eher um Deine Verletzungen zu Kühlen. 

Bist Du wieder auf dem Damm?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich nutze die Gunst der Stunde: Lars, hib, George - seid ihr beim Treffen auch dabei?


----------



## Bike8 (11. Mai 2012)

The porno continues...  Wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

hib schrieb:


> so wie es da steht hat es 15,1 auf der waage!


 


15,1 KG und du möchtest im gram bereich gewicht einsparen 

Das macht nur sinn wenn du alle teile wie lenker schaltung kurbel LRS Sattel usw anfasst...

Sparr dir leiber das geld und geniese dein bike so wie es ist !

Bei den laufrädern würde ich mich mal von einem Laufradbauer beraten lassen, ich hab ne abneigung gegen system LRS 
Dein Dt LRS wiegt so ca 1790g da kannst du auf einen schlag 200g einsparen ohne das das windige laufräder werden. Hängt natürlich auch von deinem gewicht ab!

ävver jeder jäck is anders


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Gunst der Stunde: Lars, hib, George - seid ihr beim Treffen auch dabei?


 

ähm wann und wo, wenns zeitlich passt komm ich gerne


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2012)

11. und 12. August in Willingen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=576204


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

Könnte gut klappen !


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2012)

Na dann schreib dich mal in die Liste ein .


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> The porno continues...  Wie siehts aus?


 

Watt geil und der dämpfer, ich will auch


----------



## Bike8 (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, is echt en geiles Teil! 
Es fährt sich auch so, wie es aussieht 
Übermorgen gehts nach Beerfelden, da werd ich es dann mal richtig testen


----------



## 230691 (11. Mai 2012)

Was ein geiles schwarz 
Da ist die Vorfreude auf mein schwarzes Jimbo ja noch viel größer


----------



## yzipopo (12. Mai 2012)

Mein Rose Uncle Jimbo 8 2011 gestern Abend...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Und heute Morgen...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (12. Mai 2012)

Ist die HammerSchmidt so geil?
Was ist denn eigentlich dann vorne für eine übersetzung sprich 3 oder 2 Kettenblätter?
Wartungsarm?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2012)

Wartungsarm, 22/34 oder 24/36 (annähernd), viel Bodenfreiheit, kein Umwerfer, integrierte Kettenführung, schalten wann und wie man will.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wartungsarm, 22/34 oder 24/36 (annähernd), viel Bodenfreiheit, kein Umwerfer, integrierte Kettenführung, schalten wann und wie man will.


 

Nachteil  1623 g (inkl. Innenlager) schwer
Sollte man auch erwähnen 

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2012)

Und der Preis. Runde 400â¬ sind schon ein Batzen. DafÃ¼r hat sie viele Vorteile ggÃ¼. einer normalen Kurbel.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Mai 2012)

der größer vorteil in meinen augen das man im stand schalten kann oder wenn man eine rampe hochdrückt die man gerade so im schritttempo fährt ...


----------



## Toolkid (12. Mai 2012)

Ist nicht wirklich ein Rosebike, sondern nur ein Roserahmen. Fährt sich trotzdem super.
Das Foto ist gleich nach Fertigstellung der Montage entstanden. Da wars leider schon dunkel. Deswegen habe ich nur das schnelle Bild im Hof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wartungsarm, 22/34 oder 24/36 (annähernd), viel Bodenfreiheit, kein Umwerfer, integrierte Kettenführung, schalten wann und wie man will.



Der wichtigste Vorteil: Die Kinematik eines Hinterbaus kann auf einen Drehpunkt konstruiert werden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2012)

Der Nachteil einer Anpassung (ob nun HS oder normale Kurbel) ist, dass bei einem Umbau entweder der Hinterbau wie blöde wippt oder es reichlich Pedalrückschlag gibt. Leider hat alles seine Kehrseite.


----------



## zelar (12. Mai 2012)

also meineserachtens ist einfach das schalten im stand oder beim bergaufkriechen einer der wichtigsten faktoren... gerade beim bergauffahren bringt das eine menge da du so nochmal die leichtgängigkeit hast beim treten um dann beim umwerfer den gang zu finden der dir das klettern ermöglicht...

ausserdem siehts auch besser aus...^^ aber ich bin eh der meinung das es zuwenig räder mit HS gibt


----------



## Bordstein (12. Mai 2012)

Schicke Hammerschmidtkurbel
Die X.0 war aber auch edel.

Warum hat Rose eigentlich serienmäßig X.0-Kurbeln in der GXP-Version verbaut, und einen Adapter in das BB30 Trettlager eingebaut, obwohl Sram doch eine BB30-Kurbel anbietet
Meine X.7 ist auch GXP (gut, von der X.7 gibt es keine BB30), die X.9 am 2012 ist dagegen BB30.

MfG Timo


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Mai 2012)

Das Hammerschmidt Teil sieht echt gut aus... und hört sich sehr komfortabel an.
Langfristig etwas, worauf man sparen könnte....


----------



## zelar (12. Mai 2012)

wie bereits gesagt, es ist mir ein rätsel warum so wenig mit hammerschmidt rumfahren... weil ganz ehrlich... 400 euro mehr oder weniger bei nen rad was man eh schon im 4stelligen bereich rechnet sollte man da net anfangen zu spaaren auf kosten der bequemlichkeit


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Mai 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> wie bereits gesagt, es ist mir ein rätsel warum so wenig mit hammerschmidt rumfahren... weil ganz ehrlich... 400 euro mehr oder weniger bei nen rad was man eh schon im 4stelligen bereich rechnet sollte man da net anfangen zu spaaren auf kosten der bequemlichkeit



Naja ist schon viel Geld für manche...

für mich wärs wichtig dass ROSE es zusammenbaut


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Nachteil einer Anpassung (ob nun HS oder normale Kurbel) ist, dass bei einem Umbau entweder der Hinterbau wie blöde wippt oder es reichlich Pedalrückschlag gibt. Leider hat alles seine Kehrseite.




Wie sieht das beim Beef Cake bzw Uncle aus?


----------



## yzipopo (12. Mai 2012)

yzipopo schrieb:


> Mein Rose Uncle Jimbo 8 2011 gestern Abend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe das ding so oft auf testsbike mit zufriedenheit probiert und plötzlich auf ein Inserat DIE gute Gelegenheit...


----------



## realracer (12. Mai 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/505926

verkaufe hier mein super Beef Cake FR 2011, mit vielen Neuteilen, bei Interesse einfach melden, entsprechende Angebote für Einzelteile oder Rahmen/Gabelkit nehme ich entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (12. Mai 2012)

realracer schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/505926
> 
> verkaufe hier mein super Beef Cake FR 2011, mit vielen Neuteilen, bei Interesse einfach melden, entsprechende Angebote für Einzelteile oder Rahmen/Gabelkit nehme ich entgegen



EBay hilft hier ist kein bikemarkt. Wenn du dein bike loswerden willst dann benutz bitte den Markt oder Verkaufs auf eBay.


----------



## realracer (12. Mai 2012)

super Danke, ist mir auch klar, denke nur, hier sind eventuell ein paar Rose Fans unterwegs!


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2012)

Nein, hier sind keine. Wir sind doch nicht im Roseforum .

@ overkill_KA: Genau so, als würdest du auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt einer normalen Kurbel fahren. Es wippt etwas mehr als mit einem 32-36er KB.


----------



## piilu (12. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Vorteil: Die Kinematik eines Hinterbaus kann auf einen Drehpunkt konstruiert werden.



Könntest du das vieleicht ein bisschen genauer erklären?


----------



## zelar (13. Mai 2012)

realracer schrieb:


> super Danke, ist mir auch klar, denke nur, hier sind eventuell ein paar Rose Fans unterwegs!



Selbst wenn dem So wäre wurden die Leute nicht in zeigt eure bikes Forum suchen sofern eher in einem Forum welches Aufschluss darauf gibt das einer war loswerden will. Und überhaupt hältst du dich sehr mit Details zurück. Ausserdem geht auch nicht hervor wieviel Versand e.c.t. Also mein Vorschlag wäre du machst nen extraforum auf und gibst paar mehr Details Preis.
MfG zelar.


----------



## Toolkid (13. Mai 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Könntest du das vieleicht ein bisschen genauer erklären?


Je nach Kontruktion des Hinterbau eines Fullys kann es zu einem Pedalrückschlag (Kette wird beim Einfedern zur Kassette gezogen und die Kurbel dreht rückwärts) und zum Durchsacken (Kettenspannung zwischen Kassette und Kettenblatt geht verloren) kommen. Das hängt davon ab, auf welchem Kettenblatt die Kette beim Einfedern läuft. Der relevante Drehpunkt der Kette ist dabei nicht das Tretlager, sondern der Auflagepunkt am Kettenblatt. Durch den Größenunterschied der Kettenblätter und damit auch dem Auflagepunkt der Kette, kann es kein einheitlich neutrales Kettenzugverhalten über den kompletten Schaltbereich beim Einfedern geben. Man kann nur versuchen die o. g. Effekte so gering wie möglich zu halten. 
Umgekehrt kann es je nach Kettenblatt dazu kommen, dass der Kettenzug den Dämpfer aus dem Sag zieht, wodurch der Hinterbau wippt.
Da die HS aber nur ein KB besitzt könnte man den Hinterbau auf diesen einen Drehpunkt hin optimieren und somit Antriebseinflüsse beim Einfedern über die komplette Bandbreite der Schaltung eliminieren.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Mai 2012)

Leute, ich glaube er hat es verstanden. Lasst uns den schÃ¶nen Thread nicht mit diesen Diskussion versauen. 



piilu schrieb:


> KÃ¶nntest du das vieleicht ein bisschen genauer erklÃ¤ren?



Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



-MIK- schrieb:


> > 6. Mit drei KettenblÃ¤ttern vorne ist die Hinterbau- Kinematik immer nur ein Kompromiss. Auch bei effizienten und ausgeklÃ¼gelten Systemen kann die Drehpunktlage des Hinterbaus nur auf ein Kettenblatt optimiert werden. Mit dem âHammerschmidtâ-Getriebe kÃ¶nnen die Hersteller ihren Bikes die optimale Kinematik verpassen. Da das System aber einen Rahmen mit Spezialaufnahmen verlangt, wird eine neue Rahmengeneration kommen, die speziell auf das Getriebe ausgelegt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ganz fit bin ich in Sachen Fahrwerkskinematik auch nicht, was ich mitgenommen habe ist aber folgendes: Wenn die Bikebauer die Kniematik des Hinterbaus auf einen Drehpunkt optimieren kÃ¶nnen, sind die Fahreigenschaften besser. Der Hinterbau wird wohl sensibler ohne aber sich zu verlÃ¤ngen.... Irgendsowas, vielleicht kann das wer besser erklÃ¤ren als ich.

Edit: Danke anTollkid...


----------



## Bueck (20. Mai 2012)

...alles rot macht der Mai


----------



## WRC206 (25. Mai 2012)

So...hab nochmal ein Bild von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. Mai 2012)

Durch den Bagger dahinter wirkt das Teil total klein 
Sind das so Schwarzkohlebagger? Ne, die sind noch größer oder?

Hier mal wieder eins von mir von Anfang der Woche:


----------



## -Nikome- (25. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss aus einem Video...


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2012)

ich hab grad 5 minuten zu warten
da lad ich auch mal´n schnappschuss hoch
mein arbeitsjimbo:


----------



## WRC206 (25. Mai 2012)

@whistler85: Das sind Haldenkipper. Hier kannste mal die Größenverhältnisse sehen...bin übrigens 1,88 groß ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Mai 2012)

Sind das Schwalbereifen auf dem Kipper? Die haben ja ähnliche Breiten...


----------



## Bueck (25. Mai 2012)

fast fertig ... Jimbo mit   ...Beef Genen
vorn 170 / hinten 180
65° Lenkwinkel 
15,5 kg   ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2012)

kommt ja richtig eben in die bude!
und lauter schöne räder
und baggers


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Mai 2012)

Die schwarz-rot Kombi von Bueck gefällt mir auch.

Und die Bagger sind echt fett


----------



## Bike8 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß es passt hier nicht rein, aber wer hat auch Probleme mit seinen 2012 Schaltaugen fürs Rose BC, UJ und das GC?
Und hat jemand eine Ahnung warum ein so großer Versender 2 Wochen Lieferzeit für 3 Schaltaugen braucht? Die sollten doch immer lieferbar sein


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2012)

Sei doch froh. Cube hat 4 Wochen für eines gebraucht.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Mai 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Und hat jemand eine Ahnung warum ein so großer Versender 2 Wochen Lieferzeit für 3 Schaltaugen braucht?



Nö, genauso wenig, warum der Schrott im Bilder Thread gepostet wird....


----------



## zelar (28. Mai 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es passt hier nicht rein, aber wer hat auch Probleme mit seinen 2012 Schaltaugen fürs Rose BC, UJ und das GC?
> Und hat jemand eine Ahnung warum ein so großer Versender 2 Wochen Lieferzeit für 3 Schaltaugen braucht? Die sollten doch immer lieferbar sein


wenn du weisst das es hier nicht reingehört... warum schreibst du es dann trotzdem hier?


----------



## Wheeler Wasp 02 (28. Mai 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128896

  Mein Rose Beef Cake DH2 

Staubt So gesagt ein Weil alleine fahrn nicht richtig spaß macht und  ein kollege immer wieder absagt !


----------



## 230691 (28. Mai 2012)

Schlechtes Foto aber immerhin ein Foto hier in der Galerie 





Die Tage sollte mal endlich die Bionicon Kettenführung und neue Pedale kommen.
Dann werde ich mir auch mal die Mühe machen, anständige Fotos zu schießen.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (28. Mai 2012)

So wiedermal ein kleines Update:

Sixpack Millenium 785 Lenker....einfach geil das Teil 
Sixpack Fingertrix Griffe und neue Flatpins.


----------



## Montanez (30. Mai 2012)

@Bueck: Extrem gut! Du hast nicht zufällig Lust mehr zur Federkennlinie bei 180mm zu schreiben (im geeigneten Thread versteht sich ) und die Zeichnung für die Wippe zu posten? Vielleicht lauf ich ja demnächst mal an ner CNC Fräse vorbei und würds mal probieren... 

edit: um die bilderflut aufrecht zu erhalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike8 (19. Juni 2012)

Ist zwar Off-Topic aber trotzdem:
Hat jemand noch ein 2012-er Schaltauge für das Rose Beef Cake übrig, das er mir verkauft?
Sobald Rose mir meine dann (nach erneuten 6 Wochen Verzögerung--->Anfang August) liefert, kriegt derjenige eins zurück GESCHENKT!
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar...


----------



## zelar (19. Juni 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Ist zwar Off-Topic aber trotzdem:
> Hat jemand noch ein 2012-er Schaltauge für das Rose Beef Cake übrig, das er mir verkauft?
> Sobald Rose mir meine dann (nach erneuten 6 Wochen Verzögerung--->Anfang August) liefert, kriegt derjenige eins zurück GESCHENKT!
> Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar...


wieviele themen willste damit noch vollspammen?


----------



## Bike8 (19. Juni 2012)

Das wäre dann wohl das letzte Thema...
Aber Danke für die Erinnerung daran!


----------



## zelar (19. Juni 2012)

kostenloses pushen...xD und jetzt.. B2T


----------



## zelar (20. Juni 2012)

Endlich ist es da. Gleich mal um Block gefahren. Hier mal das Rad.








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/img20120620202132.jpg/


----------



## DH-Rida (23. Juni 2012)

Stickertuning


----------



## Alex-F (23. Juni 2012)

Hui


----------



## T0niM0ntana (25. Juni 2012)

Komm ich gestern in den Keller und wollte ne Runde fahren, hatt ich da was vergessen.....


----------



## morph027 (25. Juni 2012)

Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (25. Juni 2012)

morph027 schrieb:


> Service?



Jop..hoffentlich bekomm ichs diese Woche wieder.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2012)

bye bye Mr. Chief


----------



## Alex-F (27. Juni 2012)

Was kommt?


----------



## Eksduro (27. Juni 2012)

ey george...das bike kenn ich....und die garage auch seit kurzem...


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juni 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ey george...das bike kenn ich....und die garage auch seit kurzem...


 
Jep ..

An dieser stelle verabschiede ich mich aus dem Rose forum, der wechsel zum trek remedy war die beste entscheidung die ich treffen konnte.
Das sind echt 2 welten.
Wünsch euch allen noch einen stressfreien sommer 

Cheers
George


----------



## dunkelfalke (30. Juni 2012)

Hier ist einer meiner beiden Red Bulls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (2. Juli 2012)

@GeorgeP: Tschuess

Erlaeutere mal was du unter zwei Welten verstehst? Wo liegen die Vorzuege des Remedy im Vergleich zum Chief?


----------



## Guent (2. Juli 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @GeorgeP: Tschuess
> 
> Erlaeutere mal was du unter zwei Welten verstehst? Wo liegen die Vorzuege des Remedy im Vergleich zum Chief?



Genau, sach mal!


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Juli 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @GeorgeP: Tschuess
> 
> Erlaeutere mal was du unter zwei Welten verstehst? Wo liegen die Vorzuege des Remedy im Vergleich zum Chief?


 



Guent schrieb:


> Genau, sach mal!


 

Man muss es einfach mal fahren, aber ich versuch dennoch mal zu erklären.
Kein wippen beim touren, an steilen rampen kein absenken der gabel nötig, das bike sackt hinten einfach nicht weg!
Der hinterbau arbeitet im downhill einfach satter, desweiteren ist es sehr wendig ohne dabei nervös zu sein.
Wenn ich mal zeit hab schreib ich mal was ausführlicher ..

Cheers
George 



Keine züge die im rahmen klappern.


----------



## MettiMett (2. Juli 2012)

Klingt sehr interessant.
Bin auf einen ausführlichen Bericht gespannt.
Darf ich fragen wie viel du für deinen Chief noch bekommen hast?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juli 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Man muss es einfach mal fahren, aber ich versuch dennoch mal zu erklären.
> Kein wippen beim touren, an steilen rampen kein absenken der gabel nötig, das bike sackt hinten einfach nicht weg!
> Der hinterbau arbeitet im downhill einfach satter, desweiteren ist es sehr wendig ohne dabei nervös zu sein.
> Wenn ich mal zeit hab schreib ich mal was ausführlicher ..
> ...



Klingt ja gut, aber ich schätze das ist auch ein wenig subjektive Empfindung oder?

In meinem Chief klappern jedenfalls (bisher) keine Züge und bei Touren wippt es nicht wenn ich den Dämpfer ausstelle...


----------



## jonalisa (3. Juli 2012)

Klingt echt interessant, auch wenn ich deinen Ausfuehrungen nicht voll zustimmen kann.
Habe zwar kein Chief, aber auch an meinem Jimbo hab ich bisher kein Klappern der Zuege wahrnehmen koennen.
Das mit dem Wippen bzw. dem Wegsacken krieg ich mit dem propedal in Griff, dafuer liegt der Hinterbau meiner Meinung nach im Downhill satter und ist extremst feinfuehlig, ohne dabei auf die Endprogression verzichten zu muessen, die teilweise bei den Trek Modellen aufgrund der DRCV-Technik zu bemaengeln ist.
Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass ein Hinterbau entweder wippt und komfortabel ist, oder antriebsneutral und unsensibel.
Ich bevorzuge die erste Variante, weil man Wippen durch einen Plattformdaempfer weitgehend in den Griff kriegen kann.

Wuerde mich trotzdem ueber einen ausfuehrlichen Bericht freuen.


----------



## Alex-F (3. Juli 2012)

George hätte auch nen Onkel genommen, wenn die schwarzen nicht ausverkauft wären. 

Man muss vielleicht hinzu fügen dass es bei George nicht darum ging das der Chief nichts taugt, sondern das er für ihn einfach nicht gepasst hat. George hat sich auf meinem Onkel in M wohler gefühlt, als auf seinem L Chief, weil man ganz anders im Bike sitzt.
Und er ist grösser als ich, mein Hobel müsste ihm viel zu klein sein.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Juli 2012)

das wahren die hauptbeweggründe um nach einem anderen bike ausschau zu halten.

Da Rose mir kein Jimbo in schwarz weder noch ein GC in schwarz anbieten konnte, bin ich nun bei Trek gelandet.
Die schaltzüge klappern bei fast allen 2011 modellen, drum hat man 2012 die zugverlegung auch geändert.
Auch die GEO wurde an den 2012 nochmals geändert um das wippen, zumindest bei Pro Pedal, zu minimieren.

Grundsätzlich ist das GC ein tolles bike, wenn es einem dann auch passt !
Das Remedy kann aber eben halt alles noch ein bischen besser, obs einem der mehrpreis auch wert ist, steht auf einem anderen blatt pappier.
Mir war er es auf jeden fall !

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (4. Juli 2012)

So Herrschaften, back 2 topic please. Das ist ein Bilder-Thread.


----------



## TheDeep (4. Juli 2012)

Mein Red Bull und ich hatten am Freitag eine Menge Spaß im Schokopudding. 





und einen Tag später wieder blitzeblank in Duisburg - Landschaftspark Nord.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelfalke (4. Juli 2012)

Soviel zu "Red Bull" sind langweilig


----------



## TheDeep (4. Juli 2012)

Wer sagt denn sowas?


----------



## psycho82 (4. Juli 2012)

Hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem GC aus dem letzten Italien Urlaub











Austattung: 2011er Rahmen in M, Fox Talas RLC, Fox RP 23 (2012), komplett Sram X0 (gold), Formula The One, Easton Haven LRS mit 2,4er Rubber Queens, RS Reverb, Race Face Atlas 785mm in gold, Thomson x4 50mm Vorbau, Xtreme-Pedale gold, usw.

Das Rad wird zukünftig wohl als Teilespender für ein Alutech Fanes AM Rahmen dienen - sofern er bald mal lieferbar ist. Falls wer interresse am GC-Rahmen hat kann er sich gerne per PN melden, ggf. würde ich das Rad auch komplett abgeben - alles weitere per PN.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn gerade schon viele ankündigen zu Wechseln tue ich das auch mal 
Ich gehe wieder in Richtung Enduro, sprich LP Spicy, SP Enduro, YT Wicked

Wer Interesse an meinem Beef Cake (egal ob Rahmen oder Komplett) hat kann sich schon melden


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juli 2012)

schon gesehen?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50924


----------



## Bike8 (13. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bikes 
Sind die umlackiert worden oder ist das so ne "Special-Edition"


----------



## trigger666 (13. Juli 2012)

Das werde die neuen sein. Hm, was nun kaufen das alte BC DH oder das neue? Das macht es nicht leichter.


----------



## trigger666 (14. Juli 2012)

Bilder eben erneut angesehen. Schick, Schick. Jetzt auf einmal doch mit Hydroforming.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juli 2012)

Kauf das neue .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich befürchte, es wird so kommen.

Wobei ich erstmal auf die Preise warte. Angeblich soll das Preisniveau gehalten werden.

Mehr Details hier:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...us-updates-fuer-longtravel-bikes.647718.2.htm


----------



## Paradox68 (14. Juli 2012)

So da ist meins 






Tacho ist noch provisorisch


----------



## DH-Rida (15. Juli 2012)

die neuen saint pedale??

wie sind die denn so?


----------



## Paradox68 (15. Juli 2012)

Da es mein erstes "richtiges" MTB ist kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen die sind schlecht oder gut...

Aber gute Verarbeitung, schicke Optik, bis jetzt noch nicht abgerutscht (8 längere Pins inkl. Unterlegscheiben + passender Schlüssel im Lieferumfang dabei)...

Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Raphael87 (17. Juli 2012)

Hi hab mein Granite CHief 4 seit dem 05.07

Geändert wurde nicht viel
-Fox RP23
-Specialized Command Post 100mm
-Sixpack Griffe
-Wellgo MG1

Bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Hobel...
Aber den besten Start hatten wir beide nicht unbedingt.....
Erst das Hin und Hergezacker mit Rose, bis das Rad da war und dann gleich am 1.Tag das verbogene Schaltauge.....

Naja wenn das alles war =)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1167933


----------



## MtB-Manu (17. Juli 2012)

Mit dem schaltauge scheint Rose irgendwie probleme zu haben, meins ist auch verbogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gille84 (24. Juli 2012)

So, dann möchte ich auch mal mein Beef Cake FR8 präsentieren, welches heute nach circa 6 Wochen langer Wartezeit bei mir angekommen ist. 

Das Rad hatte ich ursprünglich mit DT Swiss EX1750 Laufradsatz bestellt, welcher dann leider nicht mehr kurzfristig Lieferbar war. Deswegen bin ich auf den Easton Havoc LRS ausgewichen, woraufhin mir Rose Finanziell großzügig entgegengekommen ist. 

Hier ist es gerade frisch geschlüpft:





Ghost AMR Plus 7700 Lector (2009) und Rose Beef Cake FR8 (2012):





Und hier mit den ersten kleinen Modifikationen (Maxxis Ardent 2.4 vorn und hinten + Kind Shock i900) auf einer kleinen Testrunde im Hessischen Ried:










Ich bin absolut begeistert. Das Bike fährt sich einfach nur toll.
Weitere Modifikationen werden auf jeden Fall eine schwarze Sattelklemme, ein anderer Sattel und andere Bremsscheiben (Shimano Ice Tech oder Hope Floating Disc) sein.


MfG Gille84


----------



## Alex-F (25. Juli 2012)

Schönes Gerät. Sag mal Bescheid wie das mit den Bremsscheiben funzt. Die floatings sollen ja nicht so einfach rein passen.


----------



## FelgeSchneider (29. Juli 2012)

Edit...


----------



## MikeZ (7. August 2012)

Hier kommt "meins" bzw. das meiner besseren Hälfte...
Crystal Stoke 2
- XT komplettiert (zusätzlich Bremse, Kurbel)
- Fox RP23
- Syncros Lenker und Vorbau
- Fizik Sattel


----------



## wastl86 (11. August 2012)

hier mein beef cake. allerdings möchte ich die gabel tauschen! gegen eine schwarze. also wer interesse hat an einer neuen totem 1 1/8 21,5cm mit federn Kassenzettel ist vorhanden, der kann sich ja melden.


----------



## Koerk (13. August 2012)

an ein schwarzes bike gehört ein weiße gabel!


----------



## wastl86 (13. August 2012)

Koerk schrieb:


> an ein schwarzes bike gehört ein weiße gabel!


ansichtssache


----------



## Koerk (13. August 2012)

mir ist bewusst, dass es geschmackssache ist, entschuldige bitte ;-)
habe nicht erwartet, dass das so ernst aufgefasst wird. von mir aus kannst du dir auch eine gelb-rosa getupfte gabel ans bike montieren. ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2012)

Die Farbe ist egal, solange das Ding richtig eingestellt ist. Nicht wahr, Freund der Sonne?


----------



## Mirage75 (19. August 2012)

_Leider findet man hier nicht gerade viele Dr Z als 26" 
Nach langem Umbau und ne Menge  Rückschläge möchte ich mal mein Dr Z zeigen.
Umbau ist noch nicht komplett vollendet, man muß sich ja auch noch was für das nächste Jahr überlassen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gille84 (19. August 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät. Sag mal Bescheid wie das mit den Bremsscheiben funzt. Die floatings sollen ja nicht so einfach rein passen.



Ich habe mich nun doch für die Shimano Ice Tech's entschieden. War schon mit den SM-RT79 Bremsscheiben in Verbindung mit den Avid Elixir CR Bremsen an meinem Ghost sehr zufrieden. Außerdem hatte ich keine Lust am Bremssattel der The One rumzufeilen 

Hier mal zwei neue Bilder von meinem Beef Cake:












Veränderungen bisher:

Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Exo
Kind Shock i900
Procraft Carbon Sattelklemme (Neu)
Laufradsatz Hope Pro 2 Evo rot mit ZTR Flow von Speerlaufräder (Neu)
Shimano SM-RT86L (Ice Tech) Bremsscheiben (Neu)
Ritchey WCS Biomax Sattel Schwarz (Neu).

Ich bin bisher mit meinem Beef Cake sehr zufrieden. Einzig die Fox 36 Talas bereitet mir (vom Ansprechverhalten her) etwas Kopfschmerzen.

MfG Gille


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2012)

Zur deine gabel kann ich nur sagen, lass einen service machen. Die hat zu wenig bis wahrscheinlich gar kein öl im casting !

Ach solltest du auch mal im nassen oder sogar schlammigen fahren, dann mach dir jetzt schon mal gedanken um neue reifen. Zumindestens vorne

Kleiner tipp maxxis Highroller II

Cheers
George


----------



## Gille84 (19. August 2012)

Danke für den Tip George.

Mit dem Ardent hatte ich bisher noch keine größeren Probleme, weder im trockenen, noch im nassen. War auch relativ Problemlos damit in Beerfelden unterwegs. Vielleicht bin ich im Moment auch einfach nur zu langsam damit unterwegs  . Aber für den Bikeparkeinsatz ist der Highroller II am Vorderrad sicher eine Überlegung Wert.

Um den Gabelservice werd ich dann wohl auch nicht rumkommen, weil eine Reklamation denke ich eh keinen Sinn macht.

MfG


----------



## -MIK- (19. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Schraub unten die Schrauben auf, zieht die Tauchrohre hoch und kipp selber eben das Öl darein. Dauert beim ersten Mal 45 Min und beim zweiten Mal 30....


----------



## Montanez (19. August 2012)

ganz genau. das ist super easy. einfaches motoröl. achte nur penibel auf die von fox angegebenen ölmengen, am besten mit ner spritze. und fahr das ding mal ein paar hunter km. die 1000000 dichtungen in der talas brauchen leider bis die eingelaufen sind.


----------



## -MIK- (19. August 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht wer das Gerücht mit den Dichtungen in die Welt gesetzt hat. Alle Talas Gabeln die ich bisher gemacht habe, waren mit der richtigen Ölmenge in den Tauchrohren butterweich. 

Die Talaseinheit sitzt in der Luftkartusche und nicht in der Dämpfung, welche ja haupt verantwortlich für das Ansprechverhalten sein sollte. Weiter ist imho das Ansprechverhalten extrem abhängig vom verwendeten Öl in den Standrohren, was mich zum nächsten Tip bringt: Nehmt Motorex Gabelöl. Bekommt man bei Rose zu einem recht humanen Preis. 

5er Gabelöl brachte bei meiner Talas ein sowas von feines Ansprechverhalten, bei ca. 100kg fahrfertigem MIK.


----------



## BassTee (20. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Zur deine gabel kann ich nur sagen, lass einen service machen. Die hat zu wenig bis wahrscheinlich gar kein öl im casting !



Woran ist das zu erkennen, oder schließt Du nur wegen dem schlechten Ansprechverhalten darauf? 

Danke und Gruß,
BassTee


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2012)

Jupp, das schlechte Ansprechverhalten lässt darauf schließen und dass bei 98% aller neuen Gabeln (durch die Herstellerbank weg) zu wenig bis gar kein Öl drin ist. So gesehen an all meinen Fox Gabeln, die der Kumpels, sowohl der Rock Shox Boxxer Galben als auch einer Zocchi...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (20. August 2012)

Das mattschwarz in der Sonne sieht schon edel aus, aber ich muss sagen dass mir das braunweiße irgendwie doch fehlen würde.

Ich steh auf Naturfarben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (20. August 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wer das Gerücht mit den Dichtungen in die Welt gesetzt hat. Alle Talas Gabeln die ich bisher gemacht habe, waren mit der richtigen Ölmenge in den Tauchrohren butterweich.



Nun ja, vergleichen mit anderen Gabeln hat sich die Talas schon EXTREM viel Zeit gelassen bis die eingefahren war. Fahr mal ne VAN oder ähnliches im Vergleich, dann weißt du was gutes Ansprechverhalten ist.
Bin mit meiner Talas auch echt zufrieden jetzt, hab auch gleich am Anfang Öl nachgekippt, aber es hat trotzdem noch lange gedauert bis die gut lief. Und wie gesagt, ne VAN o.ä. ist die immer noch nicht. Im Ruppigen find ich sie sehr gut, bei kleinen Schlägen weniger. Aber das juckt mich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2012)

Na aber Montanez, nun vergleichen wir aber Äpfel mit Birnen oder wie in dem Fall Coil mit Air Fahrwerken. Das eine Coil-Gable sensibler als eine Air ist bestreite ich nicht.

Jetzt ist die Van auch eine Gabel für den sehr groben Einsatz, während die Talas ja eher eine Tourengabel ist. Wenn die so sensibel wäre wie die Van, dann würden alle schreien zu weich, nimmt im Wiegetritt enorm viel Kraft.


----------



## Bordstein (20. August 2012)

Die (neue) 2012er 32-Talas geht aber echt gut, wenn es ums Ansprechverhalten geht. Es ist um welten besser als die alten Talas-Systeme. Außerdem tragen sicher auch die neuen SKF-Dichtungen bei, die eine deutlich verbesserte Funktion aufweisen.


----------



## Montanez (21. August 2012)

Es ist ohnehin meckern auf hohem Niveau! Ich find mein Rad geil!


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2012)

Da stimme ich in beiden Punkten zu.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (26. August 2012)

fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janik97 (27. August 2012)

So dann will ich jetzt auch mal mein Beef Cake Fr 2 zeigen!!
Leider ist an der Kurbel schon der Lack abgegangen


----------



## Bergaufschieber (27. August 2012)

janik97 schrieb:


> So dann will ich jetzt auch mal mein Beef Cake Fr 2 zeigen!!
> Leider ist an der Kurbel schon der Lack abgegangen



Die Kurbel ist, wie das ganze Rad sehr schwer zu erkennen...


----------



## janik97 (27. August 2012)

Ach Mann!! Die Technik 

Das 2. wurde mit dem Handy gemacht also lässt die Qualität zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2012)

janik97 schrieb:


> Ach Mann!! Die Technik
> 
> Das 2. wurde mit dem Handy gemacht also lässt die Qualität zu wünschen übrig...


 
Feines bike, aber wenn ich da die kefü sehe sieht die nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus ...

Cheers
George


----------



## janik97 (27. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Feines bike, aber wenn ich da die kefü sehe sieht die nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus ...
> 
> Cheers
> George



Wieso? Bis jetzt lief alles gut


----------



## janik97 (27. August 2012)

Oder meinst du hinten das Schaltwerk?? Das musste ich neu ausrichten weil es immer gegen den Rahmen schlug...ich dachte erst das es der Dämpfer ist aber der schlägt bei einer Bordsteinkante nicht durch


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2012)

schau dir mal an wie schmal der obere steg von der kefü ist. Das sind ja gerade mal 3-4mm stegbreite, das wird über kurz oder lang brechen !


----------



## janik97 (27. August 2012)

Tschuldigung wenn ich jetzt auf der Leitung stehe, aber welcher Steg?? 
Der der neben dem obersten Zahnkranz??


----------



## bikulus (27. August 2012)

Hallo MIK
zum Thema Öl in Gabel, kannst du mal nen link posten, wo man das ein wenig illustriert bekommt und dann auch die Infos zu den Ölmengen wären hilfreich
danke
Bikulus


----------



## Gille84 (27. August 2012)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> fertig...



Das Edelrose gefällt mir sehr. Ich glaube sowas muss ich mir auch noch zulegen 



-MIK- schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Schraub unten die Schrauben auf, zieht die Tauchrohre hoch und kipp selber eben das Öl darein. Dauert beim ersten Mal 45 Min und beim zweiten Mal 30....



Hab jetzt euren Rat befolgt. Hab das alte Öl abgelassen (ca. 35ml) und hab die Gabel mit dem guten 5w30 von BMW befüllt.
Das Losbrechmoment hat sich dadurch schon spürbar verringert. Auch das quietschen bei schnellen Schlägen ist weg. Einfach Top! 
War auch wirklich absolut easy. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gille84 (27. August 2012)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo MIK
> zum Thema Öl in Gabel, kannst du mal nen link posten, wo man das ein wenig illustriert bekommt und dann auch die Infos zu den Ölmengen wären hilfreich
> danke
> Bikulus



Schau mal hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm

(z.B. unter "Quick tech forks" > "Simple 36 mm Tals II Dust Wiper and Oil Change" für die 36'er)

MfG


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2012)

janik97 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich jetzt auf der Leitung stehe, aber welcher Steg??
> Der der neben dem obersten Zahnkranz??


 

Der im rot makierten bereich...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2012)

Ach, was soll denn da brechen? Belastet wird ja nur der untere Teil, und das nicht gerade viel. Eher wickelt sich die Grundplatte um das Tretlagergehäuse, bevor der obere Teil aus unerfindlichen Gründen verabschiedet.


----------



## janik97 (27. August 2012)

Sry aber ich sehe da immmer noch nichts was kaputt gehen kann


----------



## bikulus (28. August 2012)

Gille84 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm
> 
> (z.B. unter "Quick tech forks" > "Simple 36 mm Tals II Dust Wiper and Oil Change" für die 36'er)
> 
> MfG



Danke für den Link, bin mir net wirklich sicher, ob ich mir das zutraue?? Klingt aufwendig und kompliziert. Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit die Ölmenge zu kontrollieren, außer das DIng zu zerlegen?
Bikulus


----------



## Alex-F (28. August 2012)

Die KeFü is ja kein Bash. Dat hält


----------



## -MIK- (29. August 2012)

Hier mal noch ein paar Links die den Service vereinfachen dürften:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/50784/

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-fox-36-service-2010.html


----------



## overkill_KA (31. August 2012)

Steht zum Verkauf: Beef Cake Framekit
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/34190


----------



## Teppo (3. September 2012)

Mein neues Psycho Path 5.0. Leider wurde es mit einem Schlag im Vorderrad geliefert. Der muss nu erstmal raus. Sonst top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (6. September 2012)

Ein paar neue Modelle gibts hier zu sehen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52538

Beef Cake in schwarz sieht viel besser aus als in dem orange/rot.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2012)

Das ist ja mal wieder typisch, nicht bis zu ende gedacht. So verlegt man doch keine leitung, da gehört noch ein halter drann. Irgenwann ist der zug durch und klappern kann es auch.
Ansonsten sehen die 2013 bikes ja ganz nett aus, das Jimbo gefällt mir sehr gut ...


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2012)

Stimmt, hätte man mit machen können. Dann tuts halt so ein Aufklebe-Halter. An der Stelle ne Öse anschweissen ist auch irgendwie doof.


----------



## zelar (7. September 2012)

irgendwie finde ich den unterschied zum 12 net so groß.. ausser beim beefcake... und jetzt bieten die schweine auch rock shox an... -.-


----------



## Montanez (8. September 2012)

Naja, eigentlich ist die Führung völlig in Ordnung, der Zug ist einfach zu lang. Würde man ihn kürzen, so dass er auch überm Dämpfer ebenfalls am Oberrohr anliegt ist die Führung doch ideal. Der Zug bewegt sich bei der LEV dank Anschlag unten ja nicht mehr.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. September 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ist die Führung völlig in Ordnung, der Zug ist einfach zu lang. Würde man ihn kürzen, so dass er auch überm Dämpfer ebenfalls am Oberrohr anliegt ist die Führung doch ideal. Der Zug bewegt sich bei der LEV dank Anschlag unten ja nicht mehr.


 
Ist aber dennoch nicht durchdacht, es gibt ja auch noch andere stützen. Desweiteren sollte man doch gerade bei großen ausstellung ein wenig aufs detail achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollmops96 (10. September 2012)

Mein Rose Beef Cake ist da   Aber ich muss erst Hausaufgaben machen, bevor ich es zusammenbauen darf ²  Aber wenn es fertig ist kommt nochmal ein Foto


----------



## Gille84 (10. September 2012)

Rollmops96 schrieb:


> Mein Rose Beef Cake ist da   Aber ich muss erst Hausaufgaben machen, bevor ich es zusammenbauen darf ²  Aber wenn es fertig ist kommt nochmal ein Foto



Du musst eindeutig lernen Prioritäten zu setzen 
Viel Spaß damit (und den wirst du mit Sicherheit haben)!

MfG


----------



## Rollmops96 (10. September 2012)

Ich bin eine kleine Runde gefahren, und ich kann euch sagen, dass war der ober hammer !


----------



## DH-Rida (12. September 2012)

Wilkommen in der Beefy Family


----------



## Rollmops96 (12. September 2012)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> Wilkommen in der Beefy Family


----------



## Serpentinebiker (13. September 2012)

Hier noch ein Beefy  Bei einigen Bildern ist die Kette nicht auf der Kettenführung, aber was solls  Hoffe, euch gefällts! Die wunderbare Aussicht auf Bad Wildbad konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## -Nikome- (23. September 2012)

...mal wieder an der Burg Frankenstein...


----------



## AciD.ve (23. September 2012)

Sag mal, putzt du dein Bike wenn du oben angekommen bist? Oder lässt du dich hochfahren? Wenn ja, schäm dich...


----------



## -Nikome- (24. September 2012)

> Sag mal, putzt du dein Bike wenn du oben angekommen bist? Oder lässt du dich hochfahren? Wenn ja, schäm dich...


Nein und nein...


----------



## -Nikome- (24. September 2012)

AciD.ve schrieb:


> Sag mal, putzt du dein Bike wenn du oben angekommen bist? Oder lässt du dich hochfahren? Wenn ja, schäm dich...


Nein und nein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelgeSchneider (24. September 2012)

Ah, doppelte Verneinung...


----------



## fabi.e (24. September 2012)

@Nikome,
mich würde interessieren, was du für eine Kettenführung dran hast? 
Ist das eine 3-Blatt KeFü? Verräts du mir, wie sie heißt?


----------



## -Nikome- (24. September 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> @_Nikome_,
> mich würde interessieren, was du für eine Kettenführung dran hast?
> Ist das eine 3-Blatt KeFü? Verräts du mir, wie sie heißt?



Das ist die G-Junkies Zweig (also 2fach+Baschguard)


----------



## FelgeSchneider (24. September 2012)

Und immer schön ein Vollzitat machen, gell?


----------



## fabi.e (24. September 2012)

FelgeSchneider schrieb:


> Ah, doppelte Verneinung...



das war keine doppelte Verneinung. Nur ein doppeltes Nein! 

Doppelte Verneinung würde folgend aussehen: 



> > > Sag mal, putzt du dein Bike wenn du oben angekommen bist? Oder lässt du dich hochfahren? Wenn ja, schäm dich...
> >
> >
> > Nein und Nein
> ...


Oder etwas logischer ausgedrückt:  !(!("Putze bike" | "lasse mich hochfahren.")) 






FelgeSchneider schrieb:


> Und immer schön ein Vollzitat machen, gell?



Bist du der neue Moderator hier?


----------



## FelgeSchneider (24. September 2012)

Nö, sind solche Hinweise nur Moderatoren vorbehalten?


----------



## fabi.e (24. September 2012)

Nö, aber wo ist der Mehrwert solcher Hinweise? 
Damit kann der User hier klaren Bezug auf ein Statement oder eine Frage nehmen. 
Ich finds gut und bedanke mich bei -Nikome- für seine Antwort!

b2t: ich werde mir jetzt die G-Junkies Dreist bestellen. Mal sehen wie die sich macht.


----------



## FelgeSchneider (24. September 2012)

Das mit der doppelten Verneinung bezog sich auf dein Doppelposting (#1576 & #1577 )

Aber mit der Netiquette scheinst du es eh nicht so zu haben...

Zum Thema "Vollzitat": So was ist und bleibt überflüssig, wenn es in direkter Antwort auf einen Beitrag erfolgt, es macht Threads unnötigerweise unübersichtlich.
Sie auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fullquote


----------



## -Nikome- (24. September 2012)

Danke für deine Aufklärung 

Und jetzt b2t!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AciD.ve (24. September 2012)

-Nikome- schrieb:


> Und jetzt b2t!




Hat mich eigentlich nur erstaunt, da mein Fahrrad an der gleichen Stelle

a) bei moderatem Wetter schon voller Schlamm (danke an die Waldarbeiter)
oder
b) bei schönstem Wetter voller Staub

ist, der solche Bilder bei mir unmöglich macht. Trotzdem Daumen hoch

Ps: Dachte nicht das die Frage so ein Theater nach sich zieht, sonst wäre ein Smiley mit in den Post gewandert


----------



## Awesom-O (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab meins auch endlich fertig. Gleiche Stelle, auch sauber.


----------



## fuxy (16. Oktober 2012)

Heute kommt mein neues Beef Cake......heute kommt mein neues Beef Cake

Man bin ich froh ein FR 8 von 2012 noch bekommen zu haben, 800 gespart bei nahezu gleicher Ausstattung zu 2013.
Bilder mach ich die nächsten Tage rein.


----------



## Luk- (15. November 2012)

Sommerferien in den dolomiten 
1.Bild : morgens während der sella ronda 
2.Bild : bikepark gardenaccia 
3.Bild : zuhause im flachland


----------



## dunkelfalke (15. November 2012)




----------



## Okulyth (24. November 2012)

Mein neues/gebrauchtes Beef Cake DH10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollmops96 (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (9. Dezember 2012)

neu? glückwunsch!
(oder hab ich dich damit schon am ochsenkopf beim rookies cup gesehen?)
ne das warst du nicht - hab grad nachgeguckt, der hatte eine fox drin...)
im nächsten jahr kannst du da ´ja deiner domain mal zeigen, was´ne harke ist


----------



## Rollmops96 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ne, das Bike habe ich schon länger. Habe hier auch schon mal Fotos davon gepostet. Wollte nur mal wieder was in das Forum schreiben, weil es hier so ruhig war


----------



## wastl86 (13. Dezember 2012)

hat wer ein uncle jimbo in xl im raum bayern, wo ich mich drauf setzen kann um die richtige größe zu ermitteln?


----------



## fuxy (24. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meins,


----------



## fuxy (24. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch das Schmuckstück meiner Freundin


----------



## jojo2 (25. Dezember 2012)

hab grad mal geguckt wie das wetter in goslar so ist und wird

mann habt ihr´s gut
da könnt ihr ja nachher eure schönen räder bewegen, 
ohne von außen nass zu werden
viel spass dabei!


----------



## fuxy (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja, haben hier 11 Grad und trocken ist es auch, zwar bewölkt, aber das stört nicht, der angefressene Weihnachtsspeck muß bekämpft werden.
Räder sind auch noch nicht alt, haben wir im September, bzw. Oktober gekauft. Bin ich auch ganz froh drüber, hatte vor mir jetzt ein BC zu holen, aber bei den Preisen....


----------



## wastl86 (5. Januar 2013)

Sooo--- neues ROSE UNCLE JIMBO 2013. Die Totem kommt nun raus und ist nur fürs Foto drin.


----------



## 191788 (5. Januar 2013)

Schickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (5. Januar 2013)

bin grad am verzweifeln. Entweder ich lasse es so wie es da steht bloß mit kleinere Gabel oder schwarze gabel und schwarzer lenker.... mmmh zefix, wenn halt rose nur diesen konfigurator fertig hätte

so wie dieses halt


----------



## Luk- (5. Januar 2013)

roter Lenker würde ich sagen


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2013)

ich nehm mal an, du fragst nicht mich
sonst würd ich dir sagen:
komm morgen nach warstein, dann sehen alle räder gleich aus
farben werden nicht mehr zu erkennen sein 
und spielen auch keine rolle mehr. sparst dir das geld und fährst mit´m zug dahin
dann sehn wir uns morgen


----------



## -MIK- (5. Januar 2013)

Ist Morgen in Warstein Veranstaltung?


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2013)

jo
aber kein rennen
http://www.woodfanatics.de/News.html


----------



## -MIK- (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2013)

so! zurück
und wie ichs gesagt habe:
in warstein sind alle räder braun
ach war das herrlich
viele leute viel spass viel herrlich
warst du auch da mik?


----------



## Ram81 (14. Januar 2013)

Da isses


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Januar 2013)

Geiles Foto .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Geiles Foto .



oh da meldet sich einer der altvorderen
aber wo er recht hat, hatter recht.

einen stolzen helden in strumphosen sieht man selten so ausgelassen
feines bild


----------



## T0niM0ntana (15. Januar 2013)

Allerdings


----------



## Challenge (15. Januar 2013)

Red Bull Factory Bj.2010 mit einigen Modi. Einmal verdreckt beim Heavy Bike 24, sauber im Keller und am Wochenende im Schnee.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2013)

@ jojo2: Ich als Threadstarter muss doch auch hin und wieder in Erscheinung treten .


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Red Bull Factory Bj.2010 mit einigen Modi. Einmal verdreckt beim Heavy Bike 24, sauber im Keller und am Wochenende im Schnee.



hier kommt ja wieder leben rein 
sehr schön



Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ jojo2: Ich als Threadstarter muss doch auch hin und wieder in Erscheinung treten .



genau! find ich auch


----------



## Kaljakop (22. Januar 2013)

Hier mal noch ein nettes Bildchen von meinem Uncle Jimbo im Schnee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2013)

schöne idylle

(und ne schöne kamera)


----------



## Forv (2. Februar 2013)

Ja dann mal weiter im Programm.
Mein neues Count Solo Limited Edition  2013, allerdings ham se mir statt der eigentlichen Rockshox Reba RL Remote  Solo Air, einfach mal ne Rockshox XC 30 TK eingebaut.
Jetzt darfs wohl  erstmal unbenutzt wieder zurückgeschickt werden. Schon geil, wenn man  sich nen Monat lang auf das Rad freut und dann sowas -.-''
Habs auch gar nicht beachtet, bis ich die Gabel dann einstellen wollte und mir das aufgefallen ist...


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Forv, 

es tut uns Leid, dass an deinem Bike eine falsche Gabel montiert wurde. 

Sobald dein Count Solo bei uns eintrifft, werden wir uns schnellstmöglich darum kümmern.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2013)

endlich auch mal wieder jemand anders,
der ein bild hier kommentiert

dann kann ich ja jetzt auch:
hey forv:
schnittiges rad!
eigentlich müsste ich auch mal hardtail fahren,
damit is man bestimmt sauschnell

(dies oder nächstes jahr wird´s ein fourcrosser
so´n bruce oder so - unser dirtbike haben wir dummerweise verkauft - grrr)


----------



## Forv (5. Februar 2013)

Naja wegen meinem Rücken und Knien wäre nen Fully vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen, da hat das Geld aber nich für gereicht.
Da ich gesagt hab entweder nen lokaler Händler oder Rose, fiel die Wahl dann auf Rose, weil das Giant mir nit gefallen hat und der andere vertreibt Kreidler, war mir aber unsympatisch.
Kurz davor gewesen nen Kreidler zu kaufen, dann hab ich das Count Solo Limited Edition zufällig noch gesehn.
Da fiel die Wahl nit mehr sooo schwer.

War heilfroh, als es da war, endlich mal wieder fahren zu können, bis ich dann das mit der Gabel entdeckt hab 
Der Service is aber top. gestern mit denen geschrieben, heute abgeholt.
Kann man nix sagen.


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Februar 2013)

Nabend,
wollte mal kurz mein Granite Chief vorstellen. 
Der Rahmen ist MJ 2010 und ein Garantiefall.
Mein erstes Granite Chief Ltd.XT MJ 2009 war in Weiß/Kupfer lackiert, aus dem Grund habe ich auch eine weiße Gabel.

Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem Rad, nur ein paar kleinigkeiten nerven mich (Innenverlegte Züge, verlegung der Remoteleitung für die KS).

Ich habe von BB30 auf HTII gewechselt, habe dafür von KCNC das BB30->HTII Innenlager gewählt. War locker zu montieren, allerdings hatte ich keine kenntnis wieviele Spacer ich rechts und links montieren musste? Habe rechts nun einen 2,5mm Spacer und links keinen. Ist das richtig so?





Gruß Mike


----------



## luetti (7. Februar 2013)

Granite Chief 4 von 2009, Zugmaschine für den Trailer 

 Läuft und läuft.... 

 Beef Cake 8 FR von 2012

 Klasse Enduro... Spaß pur


----------



## OJMad (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## trigger666 (20. Februar 2013)

Ist das ein "S" Rahmen?

Wie hast Du denn Lack entfernen lassen?


----------



## OJMad (20. Februar 2013)

Ist ein L
Bin eben groß

Glasperlengestrahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 191788 (20. Februar 2013)

So jetz kann ich auch mal ein paar Bildchen von meinem Rad liefern


----------



## 191788 (20. Februar 2013)

so!


----------



## 191788 (20. Februar 2013)

Das mit den Bildern hochladen muß ich noch üben


----------



## Bergaufschieber (20. Februar 2013)

191788 schrieb:


> Das mit den Bildern hochladen muß ich noch üben



das sollte jetzt jeder bemerkt haben


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Editieren auch .


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2013)

so nun doch mal ein foto von mir
ich teste nämlich gerade aus, ob ich das rad
meiner jüngsten übernehme, die fährt nun was anderes.
heute hat mir das beef cake schon mal gefallen - nur dieser hinterbau,
dieser hinterbau... ich fahr einfach zu ungelenk und zu ungestüm dafür
muss mal gucken, ob ich mich dennoch damit anfreunden kann

ach ja. das bild:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1313961?in=set


----------



## Forv (20. Februar 2013)

das ramendesign is meiner meinung nach immer noch das beste was es die letzten jahre gab. Das Lila/was auch immer is natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig 
Morgen gibts auch wieder mein Hardtail zu sehen. Is heute von Rose zurück mit der richtigen Gabel hoff ich. Da ich aber krank bin, leider heute nich zum zusammenbauen gekommen 
Freu mich aber schon wie nen Honigkuchenpferd.


----------



## Forv (21. Februar 2013)

Doppelpost Yeah (wer erhofft sich sowas mal nich)
Naja an der Optik hat sich nit viel getan nur is jetzt ne Reba drauf anstatt ner XC 30 TK


----------



## 191788 (21. Februar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1314491?in=user

So jetzt hab ich glaub ich den Dreh raus, war mal wieder ne schöne Tour mit dem Kumpel in Reken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ram81 (7. März 2013)

Schön war der Winter nun muss aber bald der Frühling kommen


----------



## Bergaufschieber (9. März 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. März 2013)

Sieht scharf aus die Stadtmühle...

aber lass sie dir bloß net klauen. Das Ding zieht Diebe an wie ein nackter Goldbarren auf rädern. Am besten keine 50m von dir unbeaufsichtigt anketten

Am besten nirgendwo anschließen


----------



## MS80 (12. März 2013)

Her mein Beitrag.
Hoffe ich bekomme das hin mit den Bildern


----------



## Bergaufschieber (12. März 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Sieht scharf aus die Stadtmühle...
> 
> aber lass sie dir bloß net klauen. Das Ding zieht Diebe an wie ein nackter Goldbarren auf rädern. Am besten keine 50m von dir unbeaufsichtigt anketten
> 
> Am besten nirgendwo anschließen



Anschließen? Vorm Eiscafé brauchte ich das am Samstag jedenfalls nicht - die sich plötzlich bildende Menschentraube verhindert jede Diebstahlshandlung. Das erklären unseres Gefährtes übernahm mein 4 jähriger Filius, während Papa sein wohlverdientes Eis genoss.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. März 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Anschließen? Vorm Eiscafé brauchte ich das am Samstag jedenfalls nicht - die sich plötzlich bildende Menschentraube verhindert jede Diebstahlshandlung. Das erklären unseres Gefährtes übernahm mein 4 jähriger Filius, während Papa sein wohlverdientes Eis genoss.



Naja bei ner menschentraube, ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sieb (24. März 2013)

For sale..


----------



## Bergaufschieber (24. März 2013)

Sieb schrieb:


> For sale..



Sehen wir hier das super seltene Sondermodel "Fizik-Gobi-Präservative"?


----------



## Sieb (24. März 2013)

Nope, non-slip tape. Somit ich steile rampen hoch FAHREN kann anstatt (Bergauf)SCHIEBEN...


----------



## matze600 (2. April 2013)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber so gut wie. Nur ein paar Teile möchte ich noch ändern.





Aber so lässt es sich hoffentlich schon schön im Bikepark benutzen.
Gruß Matze


----------



## niygo (8. April 2013)

Jungs, ich will Bilder sehen! Die letzten 3 4 Tage waren perfektes Bikewetter und Wochenende!!! 

Und ich brauch dringend neues Anschauungsmaterial bis mein Count Solo hoffentlich kommende Tage ankommt.

Also her mit Bildern


----------



## Mirage75 (9. April 2013)

Moin zusammen 
Die Saison kann kommen.
Mein Dr.Z ist endlich fertig, so wie ich es haben wollte.


----------



## wastl86 (9. April 2013)

Also ich find die Rose bikes schauen zum größten Teil langweilig aus. Dabei lassen sie sich eigentlich schon herrichten,wenn man es ned übertreibt


----------



## fuxy (9. April 2013)

Mirage75 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> Die Saison kann kommen.
> Mein Dr.Z ist endlich fertig, so wie ich es haben wollte.



OH ein Lefty Z , cool


----------



## Steelfighter (9. April 2013)

Hier mein DR. Z, etwas hergerichtet 






Hat wer interesse? Steht zum verkauf


----------



## niygo (9. April 2013)

so ein schickes Teil mit eigener Handarbeit verfeinert wird verkauft... Da haette man sich ja die Mühe beinahe sparen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steelfighter (9. April 2013)

Ja mir brennt das Herz, aber der Keller ist voll
Ich Brauch Kohle für Hochzeit und Umzug und
Mein neues muss refinanziert werden.
Aber du hast recht, die Zeit und Mühe wird wohl keiner zahlen.


----------



## -Nikome- (14. April 2013)

(Handy-) Bilder meiner heutigen Tour...


----------



## Ram81 (15. April 2013)

Schön war's in der Sonne


----------



## Darth (15. April 2013)

Hier mal mein aktuelles

http://db.tt/FmFip8UB


----------



## trigger666 (15. April 2013)

Ein paar Handyschnappschüsse vom WE.


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. April 2013)

Grade frisch gemacht für die Saison 2013


----------



## Forv (17. April 2013)

Bei den ganzen Bildern kann ich kaum erwarten mein erstes Fully in der Garage begrüén zu dürfen. Das wird aus geldtechnischen Gründen aber wohl leider noch was dauern 
Auch, wenn das leider nicht nach nem UJ oder BC aussieht (tendiere momentan zu nem Pyga). 

Trotzdem bringen die Bilder mich dazu, neben meinem Fußballtraining, bald mal ne größere Tour mit meinem Count Solo zu machen, anstelle meiner Momentanen 45 min Ausdauert Touren


----------



## TomRider (24. April 2013)

Hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, macht aber immernoch Spasss!


----------



## V.Finch (10. Mai 2013)

Das Crystal Stroke 2 meiner besseren Hälfte ist eingetroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ram81 (26. Mai 2013)

Werde eins mit dem Wald


----------



## MettiMett (26. Mai 2013)

Da mag jemand Rose aber sehr ;-)


----------



## Montanez (27. Mai 2013)

Aufm Dirtmasters in Winterberg standen übrigens die Prototypen mit neuer Wippe (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...rarbeitung-von-granite-chief-und-uncle-jimbo/) schon zum Verleih rum.
Werden dann wohl auch in Willingen anzutreffen sein.
Da werd ich die dann mal probeprügeln


----------



## piilu (27. Mai 2013)

Könnte die neue Wippeauch in den Alten Rahmen passen?


----------



## fuxy (27. Mai 2013)

Die Anlenkung des Dämpfers sieht irgendwie nicht richtig aus


----------



## rolf161277 (14. Juni 2013)

Hier mein Red Bull Factory.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2013)

Black Uncle Jimbo wohnt seit kurzem in meinem Keller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















hier die Specs, falls es wen interessiert:

Rahmen: Uncle Jimbo 2012
Gabel: RS Lyrik 170 RC2DH
Dämpfer: RS Monarch RT3 mit falschem Tune (hier besteht eindeutig noch Handlungsbedarf)
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 60mm
Lenker: Spank Spike 777
Griffe: Lizards Skins North Shore II (wahnsinnig gut bei großen Händen)
Bremse: Elixir 9 Hebel mit 2011er Code Sätteln
Bremsscheiben: Magura Storm SL 203/180
Shifter: SRAM X0
Umwerfer: XT 2 fach high direct mount
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 type2 long cage
Kettenführung: Blackspire Twinty 
Kurbel: SLX(675) 38/24 
Pedale: Reverse Escape
Kassette: SRAM PG-1070
Kette: KMC X10L
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb 420/125
Sattel: Fizik Aliante Gamma K:ium
LR: Spank Subrosa Evo auf Hope Pro 2 Evo 
Reifen: OnOne Chunky Monkey TrailStar 2.4


Gewicht in dem Zustand bei 14,7-14,8 kg. Ginge sicher leichter, aber da ich selbst auch kein Leichtbau-Modell bin, passt das so schon ganz gut...


----------



## MettiMett (20. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## MettiMett (6. Juli 2013)




----------



## Challenge (11. Juli 2013)

Ich auch wieder mal. Das eine leicht verschlammte Bild stammt vom Kyffhäuser Berglauf, eins vom Heavy 24 und das letzte vom Ausflug auf die Mauslochalm.(Südtirol)


----------



## McTwist (24. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein Neuaufbau mit Rahmen aus 2010


----------



## MettiMett (8. August 2013)

Gestrige Tour.

Neue Gabel und Bash, als nächstes folgen die Pedale.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1440568


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. August 2013)

Hoch interessant, ist das ne 180er Gabel??
Im GC ist ja eigtl ne 150er verbaut. Sieht optisch jedenfalls "länger" aus.


----------



## MettiMett (9. August 2013)

Nee ist ne 160er.

Hier mal meine Liste der Parts.

*Rahmen: Granite Chief 2011
Gabel: Fox 34 Float 2013 160mm (Chiefy Decals)
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 2011 150mm
Vorbau: Sixpack Millenium
Lenker: Answer ProTaper Carbon
Griffe: Rose Lockon
Bremse: Avid Elixir R
Bremsscheiben: Avid G3CS 203mm/203mm
Shifter: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Kettenführung: Bionicon C-Guide v2
Kurbel: X9 (2Fach Umbau)
Kettenblätter: Sixpack Chainsaw 2011 36z, Reverse Race SL 22z
Bashguard: eThirteen TurboCharger
Pedale: Xtreme B124
Kassette: SRAM PG-1050
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb 2012
Sattel: Selle Italia Q-bik
LR: DT Swiss M1900
Reifen: Fat Albert Evo 2,4 vorn / Hans Dampf Evo 2,35 hinten

*Wie gesagt folgen bald die Pedale in optisch passendere.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. August 2013)

Nette parts!

Ich werde bei rockshox bleiben, bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Die KeFü hab ich auch. Werde mal sehen was ich als nächstes ändere


----------



## Halabaloozah (14. August 2013)

Hey,
bin seit neuestem Besitzer eines Jimbo und setze die Reihe hier mal fort:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2013)

Nice, nur die Pedale passen nicht so ganz.


----------



## wastl86 (15. August 2013)

so fast fertig. ein fetter aufklber kommt noch in rot an unterrohr


----------



## Deleted 224116 (16. August 2013)

Nette Bikes, das Orange wäre mir persönlich aber zu grell.

Trotzdem Schick


----------



## mason (31. August 2013)

Ich hätte da auch noch eins...


----------



## gelöschter User (31. August 2013)

Da ist mein Chief


----------



## GrillMeister (12. September 2013)

Hi, 

Ich trau mich mal mein Rad reinzustellen. Bin nicht der größte Fotograf, aber man erkennt es immerhin. 

Fahre damit Touren S1, S2, bis 60km, hier in der Gegend, Sauerland, Eifel und paar mal im Jahr trau ich mich damit auch nach Willigen und Winterberg in den Park. Aber alles immer recht gemütlich, kürzlich auch umlackiert, weil ich günstige an ein M Rahmendreieck ( Früher L, war mir doch etwas zu lang, jetzt passt es perfekt und kein BB30 mehr ) gekommen bin, was jedoch ne andere Farbe hatte.

Als nächstes ist ne Variostütze, anderer Vorbau, und, wenn der aktuelle mal kaputt geht, auch mal ein neuer LRS geplant. ( Liebäugel mit Spank Sub Arosa EVO mit Hope Pro II naben, was bei meinem Kampfgewicht von 110kg auch nötig ist - Vermutlich in Lila. Immer schön übertreiben ne. )

Für konstruktive Kritik bin ich jedenfalls immer dankbar.

Grüße,

Grillmeister



Zum Aufbau:

Rahmen: UJ Rahmendreieck 2011, Ketten- und Druckstrebe 2010, Größe M

Farbe: Pulverbeschichtet Dormant Apple Green ( Dank an Steelfighter für die Tipps! )

Gabel: RS Lyrik 160mm U-Turn RC2DH mit Lord Helmchen MV Tuning. 

Dämpfer: Fox RP23 mit reduzierter Luftkammer

Schaltung: Shimanon XT 3x9 ( Umwerfer auf 2x9 umgebaut )

Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 200/180

Laufradsatz: Sun Ringle Drift 2.0

Reifen: Aktuell Conti MKII 2.4 ( Zum Touren, Frühjahr kommt wieder was anderes drauf )

Kurbel: Shimano SLX Bash/36/24

Kettenführung: Rose ( vom Beef Cake )

Vorbau: Syncros FR 50mm

Lenker: Dartmoor Nitro DH ( an der Farbe scheiden sich die Geister )

Griffe: Lizzard Skins Lock-On Peaty

Sattelstütze: Syncros

Sattel: Rose 

Pedale: Shimano Saint

Gewicht: Keine Ahnung


----------



## ray09 (18. September 2013)

Sehr schön  Hier sind echt n paar mega bikes bei...
Ich als Bocholter... Fahr natürlich auch ein ROSE bike 
bei 5 min Fußweg zum ROSE Biketown kein wunder 

Da ich noch anfänger bin, hab ich mir n Granite Chier in schwarz gegönnt ...
fotos kommen noch allerdings hätte ich eine Frage:
Die meisten Rosebikes hier sind gefedert mit FOX Gabeln..
Ich hab ne RockShox federung (150mm)

was ist denn da der riesen Unterschied?
(sry ich hab nicht so viel ahnung aber ich lerne)


----------



## jonalisa (18. September 2013)

In erster Linie der Preis. Fox kostet mehr, weil die Beschichtung schoener blinkt ;-)


----------



## ray09 (19. September 2013)

super  find ich gut ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnowSeries (1. Oktober 2013)

Leider nur Handy mitgehabt


----------



## Okulyth (1. Oktober 2013)

Mein Beef und ich in Port de Soleil - Chatel


----------



## CRASHER13 (12. Oktober 2013)

@Ray
alles richtig gemacht, würde auch immer bei Rock Shox Feder-Elementen bleiben. Arbeiten zuverlässiger als der Fox "CTD" Müll und sind einfacher zu warten. Preislich außerdem günstiger und ab Ende 2013/Anfang 2014 wieder mit dem Klassiker Pike unterwegs.


----------



## chicco81 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hier endlich mal mein neues Rose, leider noch nicht im Einsatz gewesen, aber morgen ist es endlich soweit


----------



## Ritzibi (18. Oktober 2013)

Ist da jetzt ein Dr. Z oder ein Root Miller?



V.Finch schrieb:


> Das Crystal Stroke 2 meiner besseren Hälfte ist eingetroffen


----------



## rolf161277 (19. Oktober 2013)

Guten Tag,

hier mein Rose Fully. Wer es haben möchte, bitte melden. Ich möchte mir ein Reiserad aufbauen. Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (19. Oktober 2013)

mein Jimbo incl einiger updates:











neu sind:

- der Monarch Plus mit Helmchen-Tune
- der Spike Bearclaw mit etwas mehr Rise als der letzte Lenker
- Funn Strippa 45mm Vorbau
- das XO Schaltwerk
- und der Ergon SM3-Pro (mein Hinterteil dankt es mir  )
- und am Hinterrad der DHR II in 2.3


----------



## Bikeheld (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein neues Bike 
Granite Chief Spezial Edition


----------



## Pedalradler (21. Oktober 2013)

Herbstrunde ....


----------



## V.Finch (22. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ist da jetzt ein Dr. Z oder ein Root Miller?



_Das Crystal Stroke 2 meiner besseren Hälfte ist eingetroffen _


----------



## Ritzibi (22. Oktober 2013)

Ups,

glatt übersehen.


----------



## Chilledorange (8. November 2013)

Ein herzliches Grüß Gott an Alle.


----------



## erborow (23. Dezember 2013)

Mein Beef Cake DH "2" (wie man sieht ist es etwas optimiert)
Parts dürften ganz gut erkennbar sein denke ich.


----------



## fuxy (23. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal meins, ein FR 8 von 2012! Der Lenker ist ein Chromag Fubars. Den Remotehebel habe ich in Spanien gefunden, die die man in Deutschland im Zubehör bekommt haben einen silbernen " Knubbel" an der unteren Flanke, dieser nicht, genau wie der originale rote Knopf. Die Formula " The One " hab ich runter geschmissen und eine XT Bremse montiert. Fahrfertig wiegt das ganze 14,4 Kg.


----------



## tomtom1979 (24. Januar 2014)




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2014)

Oh, einer der ersten Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1979 (24. Januar 2014)

Ja 2009. Seit Januar 2010 meiner.


----------



## trigger666 (25. Januar 2014)

Hi mal zwei Bilder von meinem Onkel in der Winterausstattung.


----------



## Andibaer (4. Februar 2014)




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Februar 2014)

Die Hinterbaustreben gab es so aber nicht in Serie, oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Andibaer (4. Februar 2014)

In Serie waren Sie schwarz, aber für 2014 mußten nun die vielen Gebrauchsspuren verschwinden.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (6. Februar 2014)

Hier mein hübsches Rose  Steht zum Verkauf, bei Interesse melden.


----------



## fuxy (7. Februar 2014)

Hier bist du falsch, stell´s in Bikemarkt.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (7. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß, jedoch ist ja nichts Verwerfliches daran das schöne Rad zum Abschluss der guten Zeit mit ein paar repräsentativen Bildern zu ehren 
Die "Werbung" an sich ist nur ein hübscher Nebeneffekt und hoffentlich für Euch alle verständlich. Zudem finde ich es schade, dass das Rose-Forum zurzeit mehr vor sich hinvegetiert.

Grüße,
Serpentinebiker


----------



## uncle75 (17. Februar 2014)

Pure Freude[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (18. Februar 2014)

Huhu, hat Jemand mal einen Schnappschuss von einem 2011er Granite Chief oder Jimbo mit roter Sattelklemme oder roten Rose Lock on Griffen?


----------



## tomtom1979 (18. Februar 2014)

Ein paar posts weiter oben, mein jimbo hat eine rote sattelklemme a la rose.
Nur von 2009


----------



## MettiMett (18. Februar 2014)

Sorry hatte vergessen zu sagen Rahmenfarbe Schwarz ;-)


----------



## boardrocker (31. März 2014)

Mein Granite Chief 1. Generation (2009) völlig neu aufgebaut:



Dein Rahmen habe ich RAL 5005 pulvern lassen, zusätzlich noch einmal klar. Alle Lager habe ich neu eingezogen, hauptsächlich SKF.
Zu den Parts:
Lyrik 120-160mm
Monarch plus 140mm (wie bisher)
Schaltung: 1x10 XT mit oneup 42er Ritzel
Laufräder DT 1750 mit 2.4 TrailKing
Kurbel: Zee 170 mit 32er RaceFace narrow/wide
Pedale: e13 
Sattel-/stütze: KS 125mm mit ergon Sattel
Vorbau Lenker: Easton Havoc 50mm mit 740mm Crancbrothers Cobalt
Bremsen: XT vo: 200mm hi: 180mm
Schalthebel rechts: XT
Griffe: LizardSkins
War ein tolles Projekt, aber mit viel arbeit verbunden. jetzt reichts mir mit parts suchen, aufbauen, Probleme lösen...
Jetzt wird gefahren!


----------



## MettiMett (31. März 2014)

Topp!


----------



## MettiMett (31. März 2014)

Paar Veränderungen:

Rahmen: Rose Granite Chief 2011
Gabel: Fox 34 Float 2013 160mm (Chiefy Decals)
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 2011 150mm
Vorbau: Sixpack Millenium
Lenker: Answer ProTaper Carbon 720mm
Griffe: Reverse LockOn
Bremse: Avid Elixir R
Bremsscheiben: Avid G3CS 203mm/203mm
Shifter: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Kettenführung: Bionicon C-Guide v2
Kurbel: X9 (2Fach Umbau)
Kettenblätter: Sixpack Chainsaw 2011 36z, Reverse Race SL 22z
Bashguard: eThirteen TurboCharger
Pedale: Reverse Black One (rote Pins)
Kassette: SRAM PG-1050
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb 2012
Sattel: Selle Italia Qbik
LR: DT Swiss M1900
Reifen: Fat Albert Evo 2,4 vorn / Hans Dampf Evo 2,35 hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (31. März 2014)

neue Wippe am BeefCake FR =>  Lenkwinkel 64° / Tretlagerhöhe 340mm / FW 190mm	
												  oder 65° / Tretlager 347mm / FW 190

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qpbaclx4xe0hvnx/Wippe.jpg


----------



## tomtom1979 (31. März 2014)

Das sieht ja mal fett aus. 
Was hast du bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2014)

Sag mal Bueck, was hast Du noch gleich für einen Beruf gelernt? Bin schwer begeistert.

Hast Du auch die Achse vom Hinterbau entsorgt?


----------



## Bueck (2. April 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Sag mal Bueck, was hast Du noch gleich für einen Beruf gelernt? Bin schwer begeistert.
> 
> Hast Du auch die Achse vom Hinterbau entsorgt?



Achse hab ich noch... behalt sie auch wg. Garantie vom Rahmen.
Beruf= "nicht studiert = handwerklich geschickt"   

Gruß Bück


----------



## -MIK- (2. April 2014)

Hahaha, sehr gut. 

Warum nimmst Du die Achse nicht mehr mit der neuen Wippe?


----------



## Gierwolf (15. April 2014)

Moin,moin...

hier mal ein paar Bildchen von meiner neuen Errungenschaft...ein Soul Fire in raw, Größe L.
Ausstattung ist wie folgt :
Gabel und Dämpfer: R.S Vivid Air, Suntour Durolux
LRS : Hope Pro 2 Evo 40T Naben mit Spank Spike 35 Evo, Sapim Race Speichen + Dt Swiss Nippel
Kurbel + Kettenführung : Race Face Respond + E13 TRS Dual
Schaltwerk + Stifter : SRAM X.0, Umwerfer Shimano XT, Jagwire Außenhüllen
Bremsen : Hope Tech V2 mit floating disc ( alle Schrauben Titan), Goodridge Stahlflexleitung
Vorbau + Lenker : Spank Spike 50 mm (Titanschrauben) + Spank Spike 777 Evo
Sattelstütze : R.S Reverb Stealth 150 mm
Sattel : SQ Lab 610
Reifen : Schwalbe Fat Albert front,auch hinten

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## Raphael87 (15. April 2014)

schon ganz nice =) was hast du dafür hingelegt?


----------



## Gierwolf (15. April 2014)

Moin,moin...
Basis des Rades, ein Soul Fire 2, kostet 2500. Dazu kommen alle geänderten Teile: LRS + Bremsen (die sind aber von meinem alten Bike) + Schaltwerk/ Stifter + Sattel + diverse Schrauben und Leitungen + Pedale + Vorbau...MINUS die Kohle die ich vom Verkauf der abmontierten Teile bekomme...sind wohl dann ungefähr noch 3100.

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## StillPad (17. April 2014)

Nett sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch vor, habe auch ne komplette Hope Ausstattung 
Eines würde ich noch interessieren 1. Gewicht und 2. Ist der Rahmen mit Klarlack oder durchsichtigen Eloxal geschützt?
Weil wirkliches RAW Aluminum nachdem ersten Regen echt sch.... aussehen wird.


----------



## Gierwolf (18. April 2014)

Moin,moin...
also Gewicht komplett sind ca. 16kg...der Rahmen ist nicht werksseitig mit irgendeinem Schutz versehen, deswegen habe ich den kompletten Bock mit Carnaubawachs versiegelt. Das wird ca. 3-4 Wäschen halten und dann ist nachwachsen angesagt, das geht aber echt schnell mit der Pampe die ich benutze ( Collinite )

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traitor (18. April 2014)

Als Erinnerung an mein PP, durch eine defekte Umwerferaufnahme ist der neue Rahmen jetzt schwarz-matt ;(


----------



## StillPad (20. April 2014)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> Moin,moin...
> also Gewicht komplett sind ca. 16kg...der Rahmen ist nicht werksseitig mit irgendeinem Schutz versehen, deswegen habe ich den kompletten Bock mit Carnaubawachs versiegelt. Das wird ca. 3-4 Wäschen halten und dann ist nachwachsen angesagt, das geht aber echt schnell mit der Pampe die ich benutze ( Collinite )
> 
> M.f.G der Gierwolf



Besten dank dann fällt Raw schonmal komplett raus.
Auf sowas habe ich echt null Bock, wird es halt die schwarze Version davon


----------



## underdog (21. April 2014)

Hallo

nur eine kurze Anmerkung, der Rahmen ist mit Klarlack überlackiert, das ist nicht das pure Alu! Ich habe mir das Soul Fire mal genauer angesehen im Biketown. ;-) 

mfg



Gierwolf schrieb:


> Moin,moin...
> also Gewicht komplett sind ca. 16kg...der Rahmen ist nicht werksseitig mit irgendeinem Schutz versehen, deswegen habe ich den kompletten Bock mit Carnaubawachs versiegelt. Das wird ca. 3-4 Wäschen halten und dann ist nachwachsen angesagt, das geht aber echt schnell mit der Pampe die ich benutze ( Collinite )
> 
> M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## Gierwolf (21. April 2014)

Moin,moin...
ups...naja schaden kann der Wachs ja trotzdem nicht .


----------



## rider1970 (23. Juli 2014)

Damit das ganze hier nicht einschläft, hier mein "neues" Spielzeug


----------



## Wheeler Wasp 02 (24. Juli 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug wird gerade gebaut. Also muss ich noch Mitte August warten


----------



## JanHans (11. August 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug Dr.


----------



## Mirage75 (13. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ein kleines Update an meiner "Wuchtbrumme"  Dr.Z 26", nach dem sich meine Saint Kurbel verabschiedet hat, habe ich mir eine XT-Kurbel gegönnt. Hat jemand noch eine Komplette XT Bremse M-775 zu Hause liegen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2014)

Wie schrottet man denn eine Saintkurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirage75 (13. August 2014)

Das ist ein gute Frage, die kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Es war noch noch eine Alte aus M800-Serie. Im Netz bzw.auch hier gibt es alte Beiträge dazu. Die auch das Problem hatten das sich das linke Pedal löst. Man konnte keine Spuren von Abnutzung oder so an der Achse sehen, und es lag auch kein Montagefehler vor. War bei zwei verschiedenen Händlern. Die staunten genauso darüber, gerade weil es eine Saint war.Ich hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr mal ins "leere" zu treten und weil eh keine Garantie mehr drauf war, habe sie dann gegen eine XT getauscht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. August 2014)

Meinst du die Gewindeeinsätze?

btw: Schönes K3K-Bild .


----------



## Mirage75 (14. August 2014)

Ne den Zahnkranz auf der Achswelle, dieser ist ja sehr "fein", wo die Kurbel aufgeschoben wird. Die Gewinde der vier Befestigungsschrauben waren OK bzw. waren auch nicht überdreht. Das üble Gefühl das die Kurbel sich wieder lösen könnte nervte schon extrem. Ich hatte einfach Pech mit der Kurbel -shit happens-. Aber im großen und ganzen ist mein Fully für meine Einsatzzwecke top bis perfekt, viele Touren >50km bis teilweise 150km auf Schotterwege und Waldwege! Es macht richtig Spass damit zu fahren. Muss nur zu sehen das ich meine Bremsen gerichtet bekomme, kamen trotz 203 Rotoren schon im Sauerland an ihre Grenzen;Fading und ihre Folgen. >100kg drücken doch schon gut und müssen erst zum Stillstand gebracht werden, bin schon am überlegen ne 4-Kolben Anlage zu verbauen, auf die "paar" Gramm kommt es ja bei mir eh nicht an


----------



## morph027 (14. August 2014)

Das erste schnelle Bild 





Alten LRS drauf, der Spank komm nigelnagelneu wieder weg. Auf 1x10 mit 40 OneUp umgebaut. Die ISCG Kefü kommt noch weg, wenn die E13 XCX Direct Mount da ist. Der Float X (gar nicht mal so schlecht wie mein räudiger alter DHX Air *g*) wird noch durch einen Monarch ersetzt....Und natürlich noch eine rote Sattelklemme. Hab gar nicht an das 36er Maß gedacht...


----------



## rider1970 (14. August 2014)

Sehr schön 
Der Float X passt aber wirklich gerade so rein, oder täuscht das auf´m bild?


----------



## morph027 (14. August 2014)

Hat Rose so gebaut  7mm Platz *g* Der neue Rocker dreht sich aber so um seine Aufhängung, dass der Piggy sich beim einfedern kaum bewegt, und das leicht nach oben weg vom Unterrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (14. August 2014)

Na dann passts ja prima, sieht aufm foto iwie knapper aus...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. August 2014)

Ich plädiere für den X-Fusion HLR Air . Ziemlich schnieke das Ding .


----------



## rider1970 (14. August 2014)

Den hatte ich im Icb, sehr ordentlich das Teil!


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. August 2014)

morph027 schrieb:


> Das erste schnelle Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schönes UJ! welche Sattelklemme hast du vor zu holen, weil mit nem 36er Maß gibts leider kaum auswahl.


älteres Bild von meinem Granite Chief. Rahmen musste ich wegen eines Garantiefalls tauschen lassen. Warte jetzt auf das ´14er Modell


----------



## morph027 (16. August 2014)

Hab mir einfach bei Rose die Klemme in rot ohne Spanner bestellt. Ich finde die Idee mit dem abgedeckten Schlitz gut. Sonst Hope oder KCNC, die haben 36.4 er die passen sollen.

Heute den ersten großen Ritt beim Endurorennen mit Bravour bestanden


----------



## Fail (21. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ab sofort bin ich ebenfalls glücklicher Besitzer eines Rose Bikes. Da mein ghost asx custom für bikeparkeinsätze und ähnlichem doch ein wenig unterdimensioniert ist , musste gröberes Arbeitsgerät her.
Und da mir das Beef cake seit je her gut gefallen hat, fiel die Entscheidung recht leicht.

Ist zwar nicht mehr jungfräulich, aber bis auf ein zwei kleine Kratzer in bestform.

Nächste Tage wird's standesgemäß in Winterberg eingeweiht. Ich freue mich wie nen kleiner Junge. 


















Gruß benny


----------



## rider1970 (21. September 2014)

Schöner Fleischkuchen 
Farbkombi wäre jetzt nicht so meins, aber es soll dir ja gefallen


----------



## Fail (21. September 2014)

Ja die farbkombi ist wirklich so eine Sache, wie die roten Teile der ks. Beisst sich mit dem lila. Aber ihr hättet es vorher sehen sollen, wo noch die bunten Aufkleber vom vorbesitzer dran waren. Da hat ich Augenkirmes vom feinsten.

Jetziger Zustand ist deutlich angenehmer und in natura schaut's viel stimmiger aus.


Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2014)

Jap, ist schade, dass Rose das zweifarbige Design wie deines aufgegeben hat. Das war/ist ziemlich ansehnlich .


----------



## Wheeler Wasp 02 (21. September 2014)

Mein Rose MR.RIDE 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deky (22. September 2014)

Hello everyone. My name is Diego and I am 27 years old, and I live in Genoa (Italy). I love Germany and German products and I bought in June a Granite Chief 2 2014. I present it!
















P.S. congratulations for your beautiful forum!


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2014)

Nice bike and a beautiful landscape you got there . Have fun!


----------



## Deky (22. September 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nice bike and a beautiful landscape you got there . Have fun!


Thanks Müs Lee!
You always have your uncle jimbo ?

Sorry for my english


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2014)

Unfortunately not, I swapped it for a Cube Hanzz in 2010 and now there's a Propain Tyee standing next to me.


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. September 2014)

Nice GC, especially with the red "Rocker"


----------



## Deky (22. September 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Unfortunately not, I swapped it for a Cube Hanzz in 2010 and now there's a Propain Tyee standing next to me.


Nice bike Propain Tyee!


DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Nice GC, especially with the red "Rocker"


Thanks to you too!
I really like the black and red together! And I love this simple frame .

2 more photos, one of a lake and one with sea over there!


----------



## morph027 (23. September 2014)

I also wanted the red rocker, but it's not available for the Jimbo like stated in the configurater... however, nice bike!


----------



## Deky (24. September 2014)

morph027 schrieb:


> I also wanted the red rocker, but it's not available for the Jimbo like stated in the configurater... however, nice bike!


Thanks! when I had to make the order, I was asked if I could have the rocker green because green is my favorite color but it is not possible


----------



## Deky (7. Oktober 2014)

Another picture of my GC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (8. Oktober 2014)

Deky schrieb:


> Another picture of my GC



Very nice bike , Diego !
I´ve driven exact the same at the bike-festival willingen in june. Really good bike for Up- AND Downhill...
Enjoy the ride


----------



## Deky (8. Oktober 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Very nice bike , Diego !
> I´ve driven exact the same at the bike-festival willingen in june. Really good bike for Up- AND Downhill...
> Enjoy the ride


Thanks rider1970!
When I had to choose a downhill mtb, I tried a bike that can do well climbing. The GC goes up and down well! And she is so beautiful...


----------



## Deky (30. Oktober 2014)

Hello everybody! 
4 pictures of my love


----------



## corratec4ever (2. November 2014)

Fährt von euch jemand ein Mr.Big 2013er Modell und wäre so nett ein Foto zu posten?


----------



## Fail (2. November 2014)

Hier mal nen paar Bilder der gestrigen Runde in der aktuellen Konfiguration. Ich bin so glücklich mit dem bike weil's einfach Laune macht, es richtig dreckig über die trails fliegen zu lassen.


----------



## Deky (2. November 2014)

Fail schrieb:


> Hier mal nen paar Bilder der gestrigen Runde in der aktuellen Konfiguration. Ich bin so glücklich mit dem bike weil's einfach Laune macht, es richtig dreckig über die trails fliegen zu lassen.


She is really nice with this color!
Good ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ffmbiker82 (5. November 2014)

Hier ist meine erste errungenschaft


----------



## Dumerili (7. November 2014)

Habe mir jetzt das Ground Control 3 konfiguriert und bestellt, jetzt beginnt das lange lange warten. Fotos folgen dann später!
2015 Kann kommen, aber zügig.


----------



## rumag (10. November 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug. Ein Soulfire 2........


----------



## fuxy (10. November 2014)

Was ist das für eine Gabel.?


----------



## rumag (10. November 2014)

Suntour Durolux


----------



## Deky (10. November 2014)

Other photos taken on the mountain near my house...


----------



## StillPad (11. November 2014)

rumag schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug. Ein Soulfire 2........


Haben wollen 

@Deky Nice place you have there for riding.


----------



## rumag (11. November 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haben wollen
> 
> Kann man bei Rose kaufen........ Macht richtig Spaß das Teil.


----------



## Lazybiken (11. November 2014)

Beef Cake Tremalzo 2013.....


----------



## Deky (11. November 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haben wollen
> 
> @Deky Nice place you have there for riding.


Thank you StillPad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrender (12. November 2014)

Ein Klassiker von 98, eines der besten und stabilsten Bikes ever. Bis auf Reifen und Steuersatz alles in Ordnung gewesen! Wahnsinn. Geändert wurde dann nur Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Pedale und Spacer. Der Rest ist von 98 Originalzustand


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2014)

...da freut sich auch rosebikestech


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2014)

Ja die letzten Jahrzehnte hat sich der Irrglaube in den Leuten eingenistet das 2 Jahre alte Räder jeden moment zusammenbrechen könnten.
Sieht man ja an den gebraucht Preisen.


----------



## Schrender (15. November 2014)

Hab das bike damals zum Cross Country benutzt, auch im Vereinsleben. Nach einem Unfall habe ich vor einem Jahr wieder angefangen zu fahren. Naja CC reizte mich nicht mehr und habe sogar mit dem 98er Bullen Downhill betrieben!  Okay die Grenzen waren schnell erreicht, somit musste ein neues Bike als fully her, dennoch erstaunlich was die alte Lady drauf hat.


----------



## Wurzelpassage (16. Dezember 2014)

Sooo meine Maschine...


----------



## Deky (16. Dezember 2014)

More photos of my love...


----------



## Ffmbiker82 (22. Dezember 2014)

Neue Teile neues Glück.


----------



## DennisLotter (26. Dezember 2014)

Neues Projekt für 2015
Wie findet ihr denn Setup? Vorschläge für weitere Parts?
Wollte ein LG1 von e-thirteen montieren finde die atlas von race face aber auch top
Bin auch ein wenig am hin und her schwanken bei den Bremsen zischen Ro oval und x0


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Dezember 2014)

schaut schonmal recht ordentlich aus! 
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das Einsatzgebiet recht viel Bikepark beinhalten wird wegen Coil Dämpfer und Deemax, deswegen als Bremse eher ne sorglos XT oder fürs ordentliche Zupacken ne Saint. Wenn dir Gewicht wichtig bei der Bremse ist, dann ne Sram Guide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Dezember 2014)

Scheint ein gutes Projekt zu werden . Du solltest die R0 nehmen, die hat einfach den Edelfaktor und massig Bremskraft! Und als Gabel eine Marzocchi?


----------



## DennisLotter (26. Dezember 2014)

@DirtJumper III  Ja wird überwiegend im Bikepark bewegt werden XT ist mir zu wenig bremspower  saint ist nen gute option aber oval macht sich in vielen test auch überragend gut. Sram guide ist auch top bloß ich bin der meinung das die druckpunkt verstellung nicht sinnvoll ist.. schließlich stelle ich diesen einmal ein und dann bleibt er im normal fall auch so?


----------



## DennisLotter (26. Dezember 2014)

@Müs Lee  Finde die Ro auch top 
Gabel habe ich ja schon die fox 36


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Dezember 2014)

Fahr mal eine 66 RC3 Evo Ti, dann verstehst du es .


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

Hier mal vorab ein Eindruck von "So-Fi" in freier Wildbahn. Leider sitze ich mehr drauf als ich das ich davor stehe und knipse; bei nächster Gelegenheit aber mehr Pics vom "besten Allrounder der Welt". Ich lieeeeebe dieses Bike! Die letzten beiden Monate waren nach 7 Jahren Abstinenz mit die besten meines Lebens! Greetz!


----------



## rider1970 (7. Januar 2015)

schickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> schickes Teil


 THX! Fährt sich genauso wie es aussieht! (Nee, ich krieg da leider kein Geld von den Rose-Jungs und Mädels für... ;-) )


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. Januar 2015)

ist für nen "Allrounder" aber schon nen bischen überdimensioniert, oder?
Aber sieht aufjedenfall super aus


----------



## Gierwolf (7. Januar 2015)

Nice !! Und JA...ich weis ja das sich das Teil geil fährt...verständlich das man voll drauf abfährt ! Kommt der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau sehr nahe,hehe !!
M.f.G Frank


----------



## Deky (7. Januar 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348633


Wow! Nice picture and beautiful bike!


----------



## Deky (7. Januar 2015)

Still photos from Monte Antola 1597 meters.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Januar 2015)

Damn, I envy you


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Januar 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Hier mal vorab ein Eindruck von "So-Fi" in freier Wildbahn. Leider sitze ich mehr drauf als ich das ich davor stehe und knipse; bei nächster Gelegenheit aber mehr Pics vom "besten Allrounder der Welt". Ich lieeeeebe dieses Bike! Die letzten beiden Monate waren nach 7 Jahren Abstinenz mit die besten meines Lebens! Greetz!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348633 Anhang anzeigen 348634 Anhang anzeigen 348635



Ich würds zwar anders aufbauen, aber dir solls ja gefallen. Das ist schließlich alles was zählt 



Deky schrieb:


> Still photos from Monte Antola 1597 meters.



nice landscape! looks like a nice place to ride.


----------



## Deky (8. Januar 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Damn, I envy you






DirtJumper III schrieb:


> nice landscape! looks like a nice place to ride.


Many thanks to you!!!


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (10. Januar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> ist für nen "Allrounder" aber schon nen bischen überdimensioniert, oder?
> Aber sieht aufjedenfall super aus



Nach drei Bandscheibenvorfällen ist Federweg nur noch durch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen! Aber hoch möchte ich auch schon gern selbst, deshalb das "So-Fi". Dann bin ich ja auch noch ein Mädel, musste also etwas tricksen wegen der Geo; war erst alles viel zu lang. Deshalb Lenker & Vorbau getauscht gg. ganz kurz & hoch mit viel Rise. Passt mir jetzt optimal. Fährt sich wie mein erstes Indian-HT mit Mag 21; nur viel komfortabler aber genau so agil. - Danke übrigens für die Komplimente. - Ich höre das ja immer wieder: die XT-Scheibe biete nicht genug Bremspower. Ich persönlich fahre ja die großen Scheiben und habe noch nie mehr als einen Finger am Abzug gebraucht. Bisher kein Fading, kein Klappern, nix. Ich find die Top! Kann natürlich am Gewicht liegen. Bei einem 100-Kilo-Biker dürfte sich das wohl sicher ändern.


----------



## fuxy (10. Januar 2015)

Fahre auch die XT Bremse mit 200er Scheiben, Super Teil. Meine 95 Kilo KadawerKnieundEllenbogenschützerinkl.HelmundRucksack lassen sich auch mit 1 Finger Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## rider1970 (1. Februar 2015)

Sehr geile Bilder 
Aber nicht aktuell oder?


----------



## fuxy (1. Februar 2015)

Nein , nicht Aktuell,vom April 2013


----------



## Deky (5. Februar 2015)

hello everyone! some photos of little snow near my house.


----------



## StillPad (5. Februar 2015)

Oh jelly, so much snow 

With that less snow here and so much salt on the streets I'll not take my bike out for a ride.


----------



## fuxy (5. Februar 2015)

Where is it ?


----------



## Deky (5. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Oh jelly, so much snow
> 
> With that less snow here and so much salt on the streets I'll not take my bike out for a ride.


After the tour, I washed my GC!


fuxy schrieb:


> Where is it ?


Here are at a place called Porale. In the province of Genoa, Liguria, Italy


----------



## TAPE (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
hier ein paar Bilder meiner neuen Trail-Waffe. Ich fahre das Bike jetzt schon ein paar tage und muss sagen, dass Rose einen super Job gemacht hat  Es ist Rahmengröße XL und wiegt 13,36 kg (ohne Pedale). Ich bin 1,88 groß und es hätte nicht kleiner sein dürfen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Februar 2015)

Mit den gelben Crossmax sieht das raw gar nicht so langweilig aus 
Sieht aufjedenfall leichter aus als es jedoch ist. Aber bei den Reifen (falls es die Mavic sind) + XL Rahmen kommt doch einiges zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAPE (5. Februar 2015)

Das Gewicht habe ich mit den Schwalbe Reifen (Tubeless) gemessen, wobei der Dirty Dan ein reiner DH Reifen (Super Gravity) ist. Mit den Mavic Reifen sollte es noch ein paar 100 g leichter sein. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualli, werde die Tage noch mal besser Bilder posten.


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. Februar 2015)

Mit 1.88 m brauchst du echt XL?
Hattest bei anderen bikes auch XL?
Bin auch 1.88 m und fahre eigentlich immer L und wollte mir das uj2 in L bestellen. Aber ich werde es eh noch probefahren...


----------



## StillPad (6. Februar 2015)

@TAPE 
Sehr interessant!
Ist dass das Jimbo oder Granite? Die sehen sich nämlich zum verwechseln ähnlich finde ich.

Genauso finde ich die Aussage über XL sehr interessant. Im Granite Chief Thread kamm das ja auch schon das in einem Test gesagt wurde das Fahrer ab 185cm unbedingt XL testen sollten.
Würde deine Aussage nur bestätigen.

Mir hatte der Support mit mein 188cm und 90cm Schritt zur Größe L geraten.

Nachdem technischen Daten ist das Oberrohr ja sehr niedrig sodass man problemlos zum längeren XL Rahmen greifen könnte.


----------



## TAPE (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
es handelt sich um das Uncle Jimbo. Ich hab's vorher in Größe L Probe gesessen und war sofort der Meinung, dass ich es noch eine Nummer Größer brauche. Mit einer Körpergröße von 188 cm stehe ich meistens zwischen den Größen L und XL. Die Geo des UJ ist zwar modern jedoch gehen die meisten anderen Bikehersteller noch einen Schritt weiter Richtung Endurorace. D.h. viele Hersteller bieten die Geo (reach ca: 450mm und Radstand 1200mm) die das UJ in XL hat als L an. Siehe: Transition, Yeti, Cannondale, Giant, GT, Mondraker, Canyon etc.... Ich komme vom DH und mag es lieber etwas größer bzw laufruhiger. Wobei das UJ in XL mir wirklich nicht besonders groß vorkommt. Die Überstands Höhe (Oberrohrhöhe) ist das einzige was ich, wenn überhaupt, auszusetzen hätte. Es ist zwar durch die neue Form des Oberrohrs tiefer geworden aber für meine Geschmack hätte man es noch etwas tiefer machen können. (Siehe ebenfalls:Transition Yeti etc....) Aber ansonsten gibt es aber an dem Bike nichts zu rütteln. Einfach Klasse


----------



## StillPad (6. Februar 2015)

Besten Dank für die Info.
Mir gehts im Prinzip wie dir. Ich schwanke auch immer zwischen L und XL Rahmen.
Ich denke mal ob man L oder XL nimmt kommt auch auf die Vorlieben an.
Kürzeres Oberrohr = verspielter (kurzer Radstand)
Langes Oberrohr = laufruhiger (langer Radstand)

Dazu kann man durch ein größeren Rahmen noch an der Vorbaulänge sparen, dadurch bleibt die bequeme Sitzposition aber die Lenkung wird noch direkter. Habe davon schon vor Jahren gelesen das dies einige Fahrer machen.

Natürlich muss man drauf achten das die Oberrohre nicht zu hoch sind.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2015)

man hat mich gestern fotografiert!
man hat mich gestern fotografiert!

ich mein natürlich:
mein jimbo ist gestern fotografiert worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackdragonwes (8. Februar 2015)

Scheiße, blitzen die jetzt auch etwa im Wald?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2015)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Scheiße, blitzen die jetzt auch etwa im Wald?



mehrfach!
aber wie oft die auch blitzten
ich war too fast
und ich fuchs ich
hatte natürlich kein nummernschild an mein rad angebracht
ich fuchs ich!


----------



## fuxy (8. Februar 2015)

Kein Nummernschild ?! Du alter Outlaw, Du


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2015)

fuxy schrieb:


> Du alter Outlaw, Du



jo so siehts aus
am wochenende wird die fransenjacke rausgeholt!


----------



## Fail (9. Februar 2015)

Nix besonderes, aber Fotos schaden denke ich nie. 







Gruß aus Dorsten


----------



## Deky (9. Februar 2015)

Fail schrieb:


> Nix besonderes, aber Fotos schaden denke ich nie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful shot!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2015)

und hier eine kurze werbeunterbrechung

sorry
ich muss noch mal:
es wird nicht foto des tages,
ist aber in die auswahl gekommen
und um einem meiner besten radfahrfreunde schlabberkette
ehre zuteil werden zu lassen,
möchte ich hier dafür werben, dass ihr diesem bild von ihm einen stern gebt.
dass ich darauf bin, is nich so wichtig,
es geht um die schöne kurve
(mit dem fahr ich in diesem jahr ein mehrtägiges endurorennen in den französichen alpen, also stimmt ihn froh
mir zuliebe)

gebrauchsanleitung:
auf das bild klicken und dann auf den stern oben rechts
danke


----------



## rider1970 (9. Februar 2015)

Schöner Trail 
Wo ist das ?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2015)

hi @rider1970 
ich lass den trailbauer sprechen
(die kurve hat er aber nicht gezogen)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...mannsweg-teil-2.490136/page-939#post-12684363
und du hast recht,
ich hatte da am samstag richtig spass
hätte aber vorher kaum gedacht, dass man im münsterland vernünftig fahrrad fahren kann
(bin sonst im teuto und harz und und und unterwegs)


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Februar 2015)

Am Samstag ne kleine Tour zur BikeTown Bocholt gemacht,
und ja das Bike kommt noch aus zeiten wo Rose noch RedBull hieß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (21. Februar 2015)

Frisch aus dem Karton



 



Frisch eingesau...äh eingeweiht nach der ersten Tour


----------



## morph027 (22. Februar 2015)

Konntest du das direkt mit dem Monarch Plus bestellen?


----------



## flo_aus_ka (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, habe mir das Bike nach Wunsch zusammengestellt. Und da es mit dem Monarch Plus nur 20€ teuer war, hab ich gleich den genommen


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (24. Februar 2015)

Voraussichtlich zum 27.03 kommt der Liebe Onkel 2 aus 2014 auch zu mir huuiieeee


----------



## Deky (24. Februar 2015)

A lot of snow!


----------



## -MIK- (25. Februar 2015)

Geiler Kontrast.  Wo ist das?


----------



## Deky (25. Februar 2015)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Geiler Kontrast.  Wo ist das?


I'm Italian and photos are taken on the heights of Genoa


----------



## Dumerili (25. Februar 2015)

Und ich warte und warte und warte...
Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die ...
SHIT!!!


----------



## DennisLotter (3. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumerili (3. März 2015)

Mein Ground Control ist jetzt auch da.


----------



## Dumerili (4. März 2015)

Nächster Morgen, die anfängliche Euphorie war ganz schnell verflogen was folgte war Verärgerung.
Als erstes viel mir auf das man nicht die erwarteten Bremsscheiben mit Aluspider verbaut hat sondern sie günstigere und einfachere Bremsscheibe.
Dann hörte ich das schleifen der vorderen Bremse beim genauen hinsehen erkannte ich das das Vorderrad alles andere als rund läuft.
Es handelt sich bei dem Ground Control 3 um mein erstes Rose oder auch Bike vom Versender, ist das alles normal bei dennen denn mit der versprochenen und auch von mir erwarteten Qualität hat das sehr wenig zu tun.


----------



## morph027 (4. März 2015)

Ruf lieber mal an...normalerweise ist die Endmontagequalität bei Rose eher über Branchendurchschnitt...


----------



## rumag (4. März 2015)

Mein Soulfire war tiptop aufgebaut......


----------



## Dumerili (4. März 2015)

Die Bremsscheiben Angelegenheit hat sich schon geklärt , sie bilden zwar überall die mit dem Aluspider ab jedoch verbauen sie standardmäßig die einfachen.
Das lässt sich auch nicht anders konfigurieren.


----------



## -MIK- (4. März 2015)

Naja jetzt sind andere Bremsscheiben und eine schleifende Bremsscheibe am VR kein großes Kino. Wichtig ist halt, was in der Bestellung drin stand und so wie Du schilderst, stand da ja nichts von Spider Bremsscheiben drin. 

Wenn ein Laufrad leicht unrund läuft, wirkt sich das eher weniger auf die Bremsscheibe aus, entweder ist diese leicht verzogen (normal, kann gerichtet werden) oder der Bremssattel muss neu justiert werden (auch normal).

Ich finde das immer sehr unfair, bei solchen Lappalien gleich von minderer Qualität zu sprechen oder mal wieder die Versenderkarte zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumerili (4. März 2015)

Hast recht


----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. März 2015)

Brumm brumm


----------



## Dumerili (4. März 2015)

juhu Bremse ist eingestellt der Rest hat sich auch aufgeklärt und erledigt.  Rose ist super der Service echt Klasse und ich glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (4. März 2015)

Gibt Dat hier auch Leute die Erfahrungen mit dem Uncle Jimbo 2 aus 2014 haben , bzw wie sehr diejenigen damit zufrieden/unzufrieden sind?


----------



## morph027 (4. März 2015)

Ja, hier und extrem zufrieden 

Nur die Sache mit dem Gabelschaft sollte man im Auge behalten, das Problem sollten aber alle Hersteller und Modelle haben, die die Züge in das Steuerrohr einfädeln.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/achtung-rose-uncle-jimbo-schaltzug-saeft-gabel-an.457086/

Ich hab mit noch etwas Duck Tape drum gewickelt und ordentlich Fett ran geschmiert...


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (4. März 2015)

Ja ich denke mal das bekomm ich auch mit meinen 2 linken Händen hin  . Ich Hatte auf deinen Bildern gesehen das du an deinem Jimbo nen Monarch Plus hast der den Riegel hat Open/Pedal/Lock und von Rose selbst aus bekommt man nur den ohne ... Geht das alles ohne Probleme und ist da der Unterschied viel größer zum normalen Monarch ? Weil mir ist schon wichtig das ich mit'm Onkel noch den Berg hoch komme ....ok ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet da sind die hm nich so hoch aber man kann auch Touren fahren die 50 km lang und 1200 hm betragen ist das machbar?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. März 2015)

Natürlich ist das machbar, und ehrlich gesagt ist eine Plattformdämpfung eher dem Plazeboeffekt zuträglich, als dass sie einen merklichen Unterschied in Sachen "Energieersparnis" bringt. Der Monarch Plus hat auch keine Plattformdämpfung, das ist eine echte Einstellung der low speed compression.


----------



## rider1970 (4. März 2015)

Sehe ich kompl. anders. Fahre den normalen Rt3 in meinem Onkel und möchte die Plattform bergauf keinesfalls missen. Der Hinterbau wippt doch ganz gut und sackt bergauf etwas ein, was völlig normal ist und sich mit der Plattform effektiv straffen lässt. Bewege meinen Hobel aber auch eher tourenmässig, vlt fällts mir deshalb auch eher auf


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. März 2015)

Das meinte ich gar nicht. Dass der Hinterbau spürbar weniger wippt ist unbestreitbar, das UJ wackelt ja wie ein Kuhschwanz. Es ist eine reine Präferenzsache, ich zB mag es wenn der Hinterbau bergauf nicht so hölzern ist, die angesprochene Energieersparnis dagegen ist Mumpitz, weil man den Unterschied oben auf dem Berg angekommen sicher nicht merkt.


----------



## rider1970 (4. März 2015)

Ich persöhnlich finde es durchaus "energiesparend" oder besser gesagt einfach angenehmer wenn der Hinterbau bergauf nicht so stark einsackt und ich von hinten trete. Ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (4. März 2015)

Ja ich persönlich habe bergauf auch lieber nen festeren Hinterbau deswegen bin ich auch froh das am Jimbo 2 2014 der Monarch RT3 von Haus aus dran ist. Interessant wäre ob der Monarch Plus RC3 auch dran passt und ob das für mich überhaupt was bringen würde


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. März 2015)

hoffentlich nur noch eine Woche warten


----------



## morph027 (4. März 2015)

Also bei dem RC3 Plus wippt mit voller Druckstufe drin nicht mehr viel...Stell ich aber eig. fast nie ein, geht auch so alles super...bei einigermaßen rundem Tritt sowieso.


----------



## montero (4. März 2015)

@Dumerili:
Das Ground Control ist bei mir auch ein heißer Kandidat. Würde mich freuen, wenn du mal bei Gelegenheit ein bisschen berichten kannst (und von deinem Fahrprofil).
Werde am Samstag mal nach München fahren und das Ground Control sowie das Granite Chief testen. Kann mich zwischen den beiden nicht ganz entscheiden...


----------



## Deky (5. März 2015)

Sea and mountains of Genova


----------



## morph027 (7. März 2015)

Für die Jimbos: 

Falls wer günstig (289,89) auf einen Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air upgraden möchte 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3-debon-air-daempfer-2015-10961?sPartner=100#


----------



## Deky (16. März 2015)

Little details...


----------



## rumag (19. März 2015)




----------



## rumag (19. März 2015)

Das Soulfire in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisLotter (21. März 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 371169 Anhang anzeigen 371170 Anhang anzeigen 371171 Anhang anzeigen 371171 Anhang anzeigen 371170 Anhang anzeigen 371171


----------



## blackdragonwes (22. März 2015)

Mein neues Granite Chief 2015 auf Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Deky (22. März 2015)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Mein neues Granite Chief 2015 auf Jungfernfahrt


Wow! It's beautiful! Very compliment!


----------



## 47Speci (24. März 2015)

Darf mein Granite Chief 2 am Donnerstag nach langen 9 Wochen auch endlich abholen.... Freu mir....


----------



## Reinerdir (28. März 2015)

Dr Z 2


----------



## Deky (31. März 2015)

Some pictures


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (1. April 2015)

@Deky 
whenever I see your beautiful trail - images, the anticipation is rising on our italian holiday in summer


----------



## Jabberwoky (1. April 2015)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Mein neues Granite Chief 2015 auf Jungfernfahrt


Schick, schick die Farbe, aber auch mutig. Ich habe mich nicht getraut und dann in RAW genommen.


----------



## blackdragonwes (1. April 2015)

Danke, ich finde die Farbekombi eher dezent. dann gucke dir mal die Cubes oder Radons an,das sind auch ziemlich gewagte (aber auch schicke) Farben dabei. Bloß ich komme nich zum fahren, eine Woche Urlaub und nur scheiß Wetter und Orkan hier in NRW.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2015)

Schwarz und ein paar Streifchen rot sind gewagt? Na dann... Was ist dann mein neongelbes Rad? Entartet?


----------



## Jabberwoky (1. April 2015)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Danke, ich finde die Farbekombi eher dezent. dann gucke dir mal die Cubes oder Radons an,das sind auch ziemlich gewagte (aber auch schicke) Farben dabei. Bloß ich komme nich zum fahren, eine Woche Urlaub und nur scheiß Wetter und Orkan hier in NRW.


Ist das das Pink oder das Rot. Kommt auf dem Foto für mich eher wie das Pink rüber. Aber vielleicht habe ich heute einen Farbknick in der Linse. Wenn es dass Rot ist, dann habe ich nichts gesagt. 

In Bayern ist das Wetter auch nicht besser. Heute morgen war wieder alles weiß. Allerdings war der Schnee bis Mittag wieder weg.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schwarz und ein paar Streifchen rot sind gewagt? Na dann... Was ist dann mein neongelbes Rad? Entartet?


Mein persönliches Farbempfinden lasse ich mir nicht nehmen. Wenn es so ist, musst Du es eben akzeptieren. Ich akzeptiere ja auch Dein _neongelbes_ Rad ohne Kommentar.


----------



## blackdragonwes (1. April 2015)

DAs ist das rote, wenns Wetter besser wird, gibts auch mal Bilder mit der DSLR. Aber in Bocholt steht ein pinkes mit pinken Griffen und Pedalen.
Für Mädels echt wow


----------



## blackdragonwes (3. April 2015)

und noch ein paar frische Bilder von heute. Das Model im Vordergrund hat still gehalten, aber im Hintergrund war Bewegung


----------



## Deky (3. April 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @Deky
> whenever I see your beautiful trail - images, the anticipation is rising on our italian holiday in summer


Thank you!
I am glad that you like Italy. I live in the interior of Genoa and I can assure you that there are beautiful trails in Liguria.


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. April 2015)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> und noch ein paar frische Bilder von heute. Das Model im Vordergrund hat still gehalten, aber im Hintergrund war Bewegung


Nun ist es klar als Rot erkennbar. 

War mein Jugendtraum.... schwarzes Porsche 911er Cabrio mit roten Ledersitzen, beim Rad siehts aber auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## montero (3. April 2015)

Sieht rattenscharf aus, das schwarz-rote Chief. 
Hätte ich mich dafür entschieden, wäre es auch diese Farbkombi geworden. Habe dann aber doch das Ground Control gewählt.

Hier noch ein Bild von der heutigen Tour. Ist zwar kein Rose aber vom gleichen Hersteller . 7 Jahre alt, läuft wie ein Uhrwerk  und immernoch der Shit 

Freue mich trotzdem schon wie verrückt auf mein Ground Control...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (3. April 2015)

montero schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von der heutigen Tour. Ist zwar kein Rose aber vom gleichen Hersteller . 7 Jahre alt, läuft wie ein Uhrwerk  und immernoch der Shit


.... ääh, da fehlt noch der Nabendynamo und Seitenständer, Schutzbleche hast Du ja schon.... 


..... ne Spass. Schönes Rad in seiner natürlichen Umgebung.

Hat es bei Euch gar kein Sturm gehabt? war heut bei uns im Wald joggen, glich aber mehr einem Hindernislauf über umgestürzte Bäume. Radfahren ist da momentan nicht. Kannst alle naselang absteigen und das Rad über Baumleichen drüber heben.


----------



## montero (4. April 2015)

Ein paar umgestürzte Bäume lagen herum, die Trails waren aber trotzdem gut befahrbar. Schlimmer war, dass einige Stellen total überschwemmt waren oder sehr schlammig. Drum auch das Schutzblech hinten. Ich hasse es, wenn das Sitzpolster in der Shorts voll mit Wasser gesaugt ist


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (6. April 2015)




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (6. April 2015)

Gestern endlich meine erste Ausfahrtund es war großartig. Mir brennt zwar nochn bissel die Kimme aber die 50 km mussten einfach sein


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2015)

Schick geworden  Eine Kettenführung würde dem noch gut stehen.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (6. April 2015)

Joa mal sehen ob das zwingend erforderlich ist. Ich denke mal das werde ich wohl in den nächsten Wochen ergiebig austesten.


----------



## locke_lancelot (6. April 2015)

UncleJimbo1986 schrieb:


> Gestern endlich meine erste Ausfahrtund es war großartig. Mir brennt zwar nochn bissel die Kimme aber die 50 km mussten einfach sein



Schickes Jimbo 

Hab sowas ähnliches


----------



## rheinpreusse (7. April 2015)

Ostermontag und endlich Sonnenschein:


----------



## Teddy112 (7. April 2015)

Servus,

so am Wochenende erster richtiger Ausritt mit dem Jimbo........was soll ich sagen..SO MUSS ES SEIN 







Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElBacco (8. April 2015)

Bei dem Traumwetter wollte das *Bike* einfach raus


----------



## Teddy112 (8. April 2015)

..... so jetzt aber


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. April 2015)

ElBacco schrieb:


> ..... wollte das *Bike* einfach raus


Das behaupten Sie alle und dann wird das arme Rad durch fremde Umgebungen Bergauf getreten und Bergab "geshrederd". Wenn Räder sprechen könnten, möchte ich nicht wissen was die wirklich erzählen 

Schönes Bike ... und das grün/weiss ist schöner wie ich dachte. Sieht auf jeden Fall flott aus. Gegend-mäßig würde ich sagen Voralpenland mit Blick Richtung Allgäu.



Teddy112 schrieb:


> ..... so jetzt aber


ahh.... ja, und ich dachte schon mein Browser ist kaputt. ein Onkel in RAW, der Mann hat Geschmack


----------



## ElBacco (8. April 2015)

*Zitat von Jabberwoky

Schönes Bike ... und das grün/weiss ist schöner wie ich dachte. Sieht auf jeden Fall flott aus. Gegend-mäßig würde ich sagen Voralpenland mit Blick Richtung Allgäu*.





Ja danke. Ich war mir zuerst nicht sicher ob die Farbkombi nicht ein bisschen viel ist. Dadurch das es ein recht dunkles Grau ist, passt es für mich persönlich ganz gut.
Das mit der Blickrichtung stimmt, von Obergünzburg aus einmal Richtung Alpen und einmal Richtung Unterallgäu!


----------



## rider1970 (8. April 2015)

Deky schrieb:


> Thank you!
> I am glad that you like Italy. I live in the interior of Genoa and I can assure you that there are beautiful trails in Liguria.



Yes, we like Italy very much. We will spent our holidays in Cormons near Triest--the trails (and the whole area) there are really great too


----------



## Dumerili (11. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (11. April 2015)

Schönes Rad. Auch wenn ich Fox nicht mag, muss ich jedoch eingestehen das die Gabel und der Dämpfer sehr gut ins Gesamtbild passen. Hebt sich vom Rock Shox - einheitsschwarz  eindeutig ab.

.. und ich muss auch feststellen die Sättel werden immer bunter


----------



## morph027 (12. April 2015)

Nach dem Winter neuer LRS (Superstar Switch + WTB Frequency i25) und Pedale (Syun B035, mal ausprobieren)...


----------



## Deky (15. April 2015)

GC in action! (Sorry for the low resolution of photo)


----------



## Deleted 331894 (16. April 2015)




----------



## Deky (21. April 2015)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378631


Wow...beautiful!!!


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. April 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> Nach dem Winter neuer LRS (Superstar Switch + WTB Frequency i25) und Pedale (Syun B035, mal ausprobieren)...



Die Pedale kommen aus dem selben Werk wie HT, sehen ja ziemlich identisch aus. Bei regelmäßiger Wartung sollten die auch recht lang halten!

ohne Aufkleber auf der Gabel wars mir zu langweilig, deswegen wollte ich nen Kontrast schaffen:


----------



## fuxy (21. April 2015)




----------



## StillPad (24. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> ohne Aufkleber auf der Gabel wars mir zu langweilig, deswegen wollte ich nen Kontrast schaffen:


Wieso sehe ich das ne FOX Gabel?!
Wolltest doch die Pike vorher haben oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. April 2015)

Evtl. wollte ich vor ca. nem halben Jahr meine alte Pike da reinbaun, aber nochmal ne Pike kaufen wollte ich nicht. Und vorallem nicht nachdem ich die neue 36 gefahren bin


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. April 2015)

Granite Chief 2 -> _*The Ultimate Trial Finder*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (2. Mai 2015)

Miss Sofie im Wiehengebirge, Porta Westfalica, unterhalb des Kreuzkirchenwegs und im Einsatz...nur waren wir zu schnell für die Kamera... ;-)


----------



## Deky (2. Mai 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Miss Sofie im Wiehengebirge, Porta Westfalica, unterhalb des Kreuzkirchenwegs und im Einsatz...nur waren wir zu schnell für die Kamera... ;-)Anhang anzeigen 383034 Anhang anzeigen 383035 Anhang anzeigen 383036


Soul fire is very beautiful! 


On Monte Buio


----------



## Ridecanyon (2. Mai 2015)

Das Granite Chief meiner Frau.


----------



## rider1970 (2. Mai 2015)

Hier mein netter Onkel für alle Fälle


----------



## rider1970 (2. Mai 2015)

Shit Doppelpost


----------



## Vace (3. Mai 2015)

Das hier ist mein Granite Chief. Ich habe mit dem Lenker und den Custom Decals ein paar Akzente gesetzt.


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. Mai 2015)

Vace schrieb:


> Das hier ist mein Granite Chief. Ich habe mit dem Lenker und den Custom Decals ein paar Akzente gesetzt.


Das hat aber jemand eine Menge Herzblut in sein Fahrrad gesteckt. Gefällt mir ausgeprochen gut, auch wenn das Schwarz nicht mehr so mein Ding ist. Farblich nur Akzente, so soll es sein.


----------



## Vace (3. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für das Lob. Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt.


----------



## brownbear (5. Mai 2015)

Vace schrieb:


> Das hier ist mein Granite Chief. Ich habe mit dem Lenker und den Custom Decals ein paar Akzente gesetzt.



Sehr schönes Bike! Sind mit dden Custom Decals, die Rose Aufkleber gemeint? Wenn ja wo hast du sie gekauft? Onkel Google konnte mir leider nicht helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deky (5. Mai 2015)

Vace schrieb:


> Das hier ist mein Granite Chief. Ich habe mit dem Lenker und den Custom Decals ein paar Akzente gesetzt.


Very very beautiful!


----------



## Vace (5. Mai 2015)

brownbear schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike! Sind mit dden Custom Decals, die Rose Aufkleber gemeint? Wenn ja wo hast du sie gekauft? Onkel Google konnte mir leider nicht helfen



Hey, danke!
Nein, mit den Custom Decals meinte ich die neon-grüne Pike und den schwarzweißen Monarch (sieht man leider nicht so gut auf den Bildern). Die habe ich beide selber designt und drucken lassen, da ich bei meiner Suche nach solchen Stickern leider nicht das Richtige für mich finden konnte. War ein gutes Stück Arbeit gerade beim Neongrün eine passende adhäsive Folie zu finden die auch bedruckt werden kann. Die Rose Decals sind zusammen mit der Lackierung aufgebracht und können leider nicht entfernt oder ausgetauscht werden. Vielleicht gibt es sie deswegen auch nicht zu kaufen.



Deky schrieb:


> Very very beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## d1pe (31. Mai 2015)

Mein Crystal Stoke auf einer längeren Tour. Das schöne Sonnenwetter wechselte schnell zu Regenschauern.












Edit: Werd nochmal gucken müssen wie das mit den Bildern funktioniert.
Edit2: Habs hinbekommen.


----------



## squeeky2911 (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Rose-Gemeinde,

hier jetzt auch mal meine neue Errungenschaft. Bin echt happy mit dem Teil 






Allerdings habe ich nach wie vor "Knackgeräusche" am Umlenkhebel/Dämpfer. Ich hoffe das legt sich mit der Zeit aber.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## skaster (3. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie finde ich ja, dass die Tuskers hier völlig unterrepräsentiert sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (3. Juni 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich ja, dass die Tuskers hier völlig unterrepräsentiert sind


Liegt eventuell daran das nicht so viele von den Dingern verkauft wurden (persönliche Vermutung).

Auch wenn ich dieser Art Bikes nichts abgewinnen kann, muss ich jedoch sagen das diese Darstellung und Ausstattung des Tusker einen gewissen Charme hat. Liegt aber sicher auch am Hintergrundbild, das Super zum Rad passt.


----------



## locke_lancelot (9. Juni 2015)

das gute feierabendwetter nochmal genutzt 
Morgen kommen auch endlich die neuen Reifen drauf


----------



## rider1970 (21. Juni 2015)

Meins mal wieder mit ein paar Neuerungen ;-)


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Juni 2015)

Schaut gut aus!
Als einzigstes würd ich den Dämpfer ändern... so ein Monarch Plus Debonair würd farblich top dazupassen und wäre etwas potenter


----------



## rider1970 (21. Juni 2015)

Besten Dank 
Der Fox funktioniert ganz ordentlich, ist von einem anderen User hier aus dem Forum und kommt aus einem Jimbo mit entsprechenden Setup. Der Monarch +da waere aber sicher ne gute Sache, hatte bereits zwei "normale" Monarchen verbaut mit verschiedenen tunes - die waren beide zu progressiv.


----------



## brownbear (1. Juli 2015)

Das freut mich das der Dämpfer funtkioniert!  bei mir läuft dafür jetzt der Monarch+ rc3. Bin ich recht angetan von.


----------



## morph027 (1. Juli 2015)

Läuft bei mir auch 1A :


----------



## rider1970 (1. Juli 2015)

Ihr habt die da-version vom Monarch + verbaut nehme ich an?! 

Beides schöne Onkels


----------



## morph027 (1. Juli 2015)

Ja, hab ich. Hab allerdings noch 2 Spacer in die Negativkammer gepackt, das Teil ist sonst arg plush...So kann ich selbst im offenen Modus schön die Berge hochstrampeln und nix wippt (fährt sich sogar beser über Wurzeln etc. berghoch als auf mittlerer Position), bergab aber sahnig und hinten raus schon progressiv (mit einem Spacer in der Pluskammer).


----------



## Haarddremel (2. Juli 2015)

Mein GC2 und ich beim SKS Bikemarathon in Sundern, 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squeeky2911 (3. Juli 2015)

Heute habe ich mein GC2 auch mal standesgemäß ausgeführt. Der Brazilian Trail im Wallis. 2100 hm Flowtrails am Stück talwärts  und mein Chief hat gut durchgehalten!


----------



## squeeky2911 (9. Juli 2015)

Leider ist der Urlaub bald vorüber... aber es gibt bestimmt ein nächstes mal


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. Juli 2015)

Schöne Bilder, schönes Bike 

Wo ist das auf dem zweiten Bild ?


----------



## squeeky2911 (10. Juli 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, schönes Bike
> 
> Wo ist das auf dem zweiten Bild ?



Das ist im Val d'herens, Schweiz, etwas oberhalb von Evolene. Schöne Gegend hier zum biken.


----------



## rider1970 (10. Juli 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## StillPad (11. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich ja, dass die Tuskers hier völlig unterrepräsentiert sind



Das ist ja mal ein sau geiler Hintergrund


----------



## dinks (12. Juli 2015)

Mein Granite Chief in Größe M:


----------



## Jabberwoky (12. Juli 2015)

dinks schrieb:


> Mein Granite Chief in Größe M:


In "schwarz" auch sehr schön. Endlich mal einer der die Ergon-Griffe in schwarz montiert hat. Auch ich habe mich von dem blau blenden lassen, anderseits ist blau meine Lieblingsfarbe.

Farbakzente kann man nächstes Jahr nachrüsten und hat schon wieder ein neues Rad vom Styling her.


----------



## Maxid (16. Juli 2015)

Heute ist mein 2014er Jimbo 2 endlich angekommen (Auslaufmodell - bestellt 09. Mai)
  
Ich freu mich so 

Größe M - Gewicht war ohne Pedale bei 14,6kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juli 2015)

Schick schick, eine Kettenführung würde dem Rad noch gut tun . Aber interessant, dass die immer noch so lange für die Abwicklung brauchen  Haben wohl viel zu tun.


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Juli 2015)

Ich find die Rahmenfarbe richtig gut! Sieht man leider viel zu selten


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, die zweifarbigen Rahmen waren eigentlich immer ein Hingucker. Ich war froh, damals doch keinen schwarz eloxierten Rahmen genommen zu haben. Auch wenns schon lange weg ist, immer wieder schön anzusehen.


----------



## Maxid (16. Juli 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schick schick, eine Kettenführung würde dem Rad noch gut tun . Aber interessant, dass die immer noch so lange für die Abwicklung brauchen  Haben wohl viel zu tun.



Macht ein c.guide denn bei der XT Shadow Plus Schaltung Sinn? Dachte mal gelesen zu haben, dass man das nicht machen soll.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juli 2015)

Puh, keine Ahnung. Ich habe mir die c.guide nie wirklich angesehen, weil es für mich keine richtige Kettenführung ist.


----------



## rider1970 (16. Juli 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Stimmt, die zweifarbigen Rahmen waren eigentlich immer ein Hingucker. Ich war froh, damals doch keinen schwarz eloxierten Rahmen genommen zu haben. Auch wenns schon lange weg ist, immer wieder schön anzusehen.



Schönes "Ur-Jimbo" 
Eines der ersten aus 2009,oder?
Aber das Tyee funzt doch sicher auch sehr gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juli 2015)

Genau, war ein 2009er. Das hatte einen elendig kurzen Radstand, ganze 1140mm, aber spaßig wars trotzdem


----------



## Maxid (21. Juli 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt war echt gut


----------



## Sid211985 (23. August 2015)

Hi
Bin recht neu hier.
Das ist mein Bike. Gestern gebraucht gekauft. Da ich schon immer eines wollte musste ich bei dem Preis zuschlagen


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (26. August 2015)

...seit ca. 3 Wochen im Einsatz!


----------



## locke_lancelot (31. August 2015)

Zwei Jimbos auf der Halde


----------



## rider1970 (31. August 2015)

Sehe nur eins, ist das rechts noch eins?


----------



## locke_lancelot (31. August 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Sehe nur eins, ist das rechts noch eins?



Jap rechts liegt auch noch eins


----------



## DennisLotter (1. September 2015)

Heute mal wieder auf dem Hometrail gewesen mit meinem beefcake *-*


----------



## Maxid (14. September 2015)

Auf 2804m Höhe...


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. September 2015)

Schönes Foto!

von letzter Woche in Finale:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (15. September 2015)

Hier mal ein älteres Semester aus dem Hause Rose. Ein Red Bull (Whistler Design) aus Mitte der 90er Jahre mit kompletter XT 750 Austattung + DT ONYX Naben.


----------



## rider1970 (15. September 2015)

Schönes retro teil 
Wird das noch gefahren?


----------



## dasspice (15. September 2015)

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich es behalte (und fahre) oder verkaufen will. Aber ich dachte ein Foto wäre doch schön.


----------



## trigger666 (15. September 2015)

Alt aber gut. Dieses Jahr in Saalbach.


----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2015)

Ooooh eines der ersten oder...?


----------



## trigger666 (23. September 2015)

Ja. Aus 2009. Läuft und läuft. 

Gerade die Bremsen und die Lyrik funktionieren immer noch tadellos. Ohne Wartung oder ähnliches.


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. September 2015)

kurzer schnapschuss mit neuem Lenker, Pedale und Sattelklemme


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. September 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> kurzer schnapschuss mit neuem Lenker, Pedale und Sattelklemme


Wenn ich das UJ da so stehen sehe, könnte ich fast neidisch werden.


----------



## Jabberwoky (25. September 2015)

Südengland , das Allmountain Granity Chief 2 in seiner natürlichen Umgebung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (30. September 2015)

Jimbo im Vinschgau


----------



## rumag (30. September 2015)

Vinschgau ist immer gut. Wo im Vinschgau?


----------



## morph027 (30. September 2015)

Piz Chavalatsch und Madritschjoch...


----------



## jonalisa (30. September 2015)

Da bin i her, do ghör i hin... ;-)


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Oktober 2015)

Putztag 
nächste Woche kommen neue FrameGuard aufkleber, neue Shifter und tubeless gibts


----------



## Deky (23. Oktober 2015)

Hello everybody!
Here are some photos from Italy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (27. Oktober 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> Jimbo im Vinschgau



Tach auch welchen Monarch Plus genau haste da verbaut?


----------



## morph027 (27. Oktober 2015)

Morgen!

Debon Air in M/M. Ist mit Debon aber dann doch zu plush, hab noch 2 Spacer in der Negativkammer. Ein normaler ohne Debon würde es vermutlich auch tun. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (28. Oktober 2015)

ja danke aber welche maße sind das 216x63 . Den normalen hab ich ja dran damit bin ich an sich auch sehr zufrieden aber an dem ein oder anderen Drop/kicker hatte ich das Gefühl ....uhh er kommt an seine Grenze... kann man da was tun? Würde da auch so nen Spacer helfer? Ich bin da leider nen Neuling...Danke schonmal


----------



## morph027 (28. Oktober 2015)

Achso, ja, 216x63, genau.

Wenn der Sag passt und er durschlägt, kann so ein Spacer schon helfen. Je nachdem, in der Negativkammer um den Sag etwas straffer zu bekommen (wie ich) und/oder in der Positivkammer, um den hinten raus aus dem Federweg straffer zu bekommen.

http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-monarch-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. November 2015)

ich bin ganz neu im Rose-Cirkus!
hier mal meine ganz eigene Interpretation 
das Rad wird zum BikeBergSteigen benutzt, heute war Testfahrt und es hat bestanden!


----------



## Deky (2. November 2015)

Hello!
My granite chief on Tracciolino trail at Sondrio-Italy...


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (5. November 2015)

Sofie beim Brocken rocken, auf den Home-Trails rund ums Oldenburger Land und im Teuto! - Und jetzt mit Spank-Lenker 78 cm, Reverse-Pedalen, Hammergeilem SQLab-Sattel und....äh.....ja..... - mit Tacho..... - :-o ;-)


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. November 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Sofie beim Brocken rocken, auf den Home-Trails rund ums Oldenburger Land und im Teuto! - Und jetzt mit Spank-Lenker 78 cm, Reverse-Pedalen, Hammergeilem SQLab-Sattel und....äh.....ja..... - mit Tacho..... - :-o ;-)


Schönes Rad, wobei bei manchen Fotos für mich die Farbe zu sehr eingemischt ist.

..... ach, der Aufkleber auf dem MushGuard


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (6. November 2015)




----------



## locke_lancelot (6. November 2015)

Der Aufkleber is mir ja jetzt erst aufgefallen .
Auf dem Turm auf dem letztes Foto stand ich auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. November 2015)

Mein geliebtes Rose Red Bull von 2000 (damals neu gekauft)

2002 in Frankreich:






Dazwischen liegen über 25.000 km. 

2015 nach dem kompletten Neuaufbau:


----------



## Jabberwoky (7. November 2015)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Dazwischen liegen über 25.000 km.


Schöne "altes" Rad wieder funktionell erneuert. Bereit für die nächsten 25.000 km.......... 

PS:
Ich hätte das "Red Bull" noch vom Rahmen gekratzt, aber das ist eine andere Gechichte....


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich hätte das "Red Bull" noch vom Rahmen gekratzt, aber das ist eine andere Gechichte....


Warum? Ich hänge an meinem Bully.


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. November 2015)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Warum? Ich hänge an meinem Bully.


Das ist doch auch in Ordnung. Wenn du dieses "Red Bull" magst, passt das. Dein Rad, Deine Entscheidung was da drauf steht. 

Ich persönlich habe halt eine andere Einstellung zu diesem Marketingkonzern und seinem Besitzer. Diese Diskussion gehört aber nicht hier hin.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (9. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch in Ordnung. Wenn du dieses "Red Bull" magst, passt das. Dein Rad, Deine Entscheidung was da drauf steht.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe halt eine andere Einstellung zu diesem Marketingkonzern und seinem Besitzer. Diese Diskussion gehört aber nicht hier hin.


Das Red Bull hat rein gar nichts mit dem Getränkekonzern zu tun. 
Als die Red Bull von Rose raus kamen, war die Getränkefirma hier noch völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Jabberwoky (9. November 2015)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Das Red Bull hat rein gar nichts mit dem Getränkekonzern zu tun.
> Als die Red Bull von Rose raus kamen, war die Getränkefirma hier noch völlig unbekannt.


Dank dir für die Aufklärung, dass hatte ich nicht gewusst. Da sehe ich mal wieder, dass ich lange noch nicht ausgelernt habe.


----------



## locke_lancelot (15. November 2015)

Zwei Jimbos auf Tour


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Zwei Jimbos auf Tour



auf den filthy trails kann man aber auch andere fotos
als die von angelehnten rädern machen

hast du bestimmt auch?


----------



## locke_lancelot (15. November 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> auf den filthy trails kann man aber auch andere fotos
> als die von angelehnten rädern machen
> 
> hast du bestimmt auch?



 mit nem Jimbo leider nur das 






und hier liegt hinten eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2015)

schöne erinnerungen wecken deine bilder

ich war da auch mal
is aber schon bald sechs jahre her
sechs jahre!
krass!
auch mit jimbo!

http://mtbn.ws/v4cd



ich verteil heute wieder videos
hab ich schon so lang nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## D3nnisGrachi (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Jabberwoky (16. Dezember 2015)

D3nnisGrachi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445206


Schwarz und Alu = schlicht und schick

mir gefällts


----------



## JohnnyRider (17. Dezember 2015)

D3nnisGrachi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445206


Welche Vorbau Lenker Kombination hast du? Gab es die im Konfigurator?
Dein UJ scheint ja neu zu sein, meins kommt ebenfalls bald


----------



## rider1970 (17. Dezember 2015)

Würde denken das ist ein  gc, kann es aber nicht genau erkennen auf dem Handy


----------



## D3nnisGrachi (17. Dezember 2015)

Richtig ist ein Granite Chief, ja Lenker und vorbau gab es im konfigurator, ich war aber selbst bei Rose vor Ort und hab es mit einem Mitarbeiter konfiguriert. 
Schaltung und Bremsen alles XT, Rock Shox Pike Gabel usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D3nnisGrachi (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Ridecanyon (17. Dezember 2015)

Sehr hübsch in raw, meine Frau wollte ihres unbedingt in schwarz/rosa haben. Vielleicht auch, damit es sich besser von meinem Spectral AL in raw unterscheidet...


----------



## JohnnyRider (17. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön, sieht dem UJ zum Verwechseln ähnlich 
Habe meins auch in raw mit schwarzen Anbauteilen


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Dezember 2015)

D3nnisGrachi schrieb:


> Richtig ist ein Granite Chief, ja Lenker und vorbau gab es im konfigurator, ich war aber selbst bei Rose vor Ort und hab es mit einem Mitarbeiter konfiguriert.
> Schaltung und Bremsen alles XT, Rock Shox Pike Gabel usw


So vermittelt Rose jedem Kunden, dass er ein Unikat extra für Ihn hergestellt bekommt 
Das stimmt wohl nicht, es ist und bleibt Massenware aber das Gefühl des Unikat bleibt (auch bei meinem)


----------



## D3nnisGrachi (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja, Unikate sind es nicht schon klar, aber trotzdem kann man sich einiges selbst zusammenstellen und hat nicht direkt ein Bike wie es im Laden steht.


----------



## montero (18. Dezember 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> So vermittelt Rose jedem Kunden, dass er ein Unikat extra für Ihn hergestellt bekommt
> Das stimmt wohl nicht, es ist und bleibt Massenware aber das Gefühl des Unikat bleibt (auch bei meinem)



Sehe ich nicht so. Der Konfigurator vermittelt mir nicht das Gefühl ein Unikat zu erstellen sondern gibt mir die Möglichkeit, das Rad nach meinen Vorlieben aufzubauen. Dass das Ganze auch noch mit persönlicher Beratung geht, sehe ich als Bonus für Leute, die bei der Auswahl unschlüssig sind.
Natürlich ist das Massenware. Das ist aber z.B. ein Cannondale auch - und wird auch nicht zum Unikat, wenn es durch im Handel erhältliche Einzelteile selber im Keller aufgebaut wird.
Wer ein Unikat will, kann sich in einigen kleinen Bikeschmieden seinen persönlichen Maßrahmen zusammenbruzzeln lassen. Wer einfach ein gutes Rad zum biken braucht, ist bei Rose richtig.


----------



## Sid211985 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hi
Das hier ist mein Rose Bike
Die ganzen Leitungen liegen aussen weil ich irgendwie noch nicht die Geduld dazu hatte sie durch den Rahmen zu friemeln


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. Dezember 2015)

Die Reifen tauschst du aber noch (vorne nach hinten und umgekehrt) ?


----------



## Sid211985 (19. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe ich gerade nicht


----------



## montero (19. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 meint wahrscheinlich, dass du den griffigen Albert eher nach vorne und den Nobby Nic nach hinten setzen solltest. Traktion an schlammigen Anstiegen ist zwar wichtig aber Grip bei schlammigen Abfahrten noch wichtiger ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (19. Dezember 2015)

Achso ja, das mache ich noch. Bin erstmal froh das es wieder so da steht.


----------



## chivas (25. Dezember 2015)

servus leute, ich setz mich mal hier bei euch ins forum. gestern morgen meinen onkel direkt bei rose abgeholt. konnte auf grund der feiertage noch keine wirkliche probefahrt machen . hoffe das ich morgen die zeit dafür finde


----------



## tomtom1979 (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## tomtom1979 (21. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute , nach einem Jahr Pause , hab ich mein U.J wieder aufgebaut...


----------



## trigger666 (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr schick. Geht in Richtung Freerider in dem Aufbau.


----------



## fuxy (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr schön, mag das alte Design lieber als das neue.


----------



## werk77 (19. April 2016)

Hallo,

da möchte ich mein Uncle Jimbo euch auch mal zeigen.


----------



## rider1970 (19. April 2016)

Gefällt


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (19. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (19. April 2016)

Geil!
Ist das lackiert oder eloxiert?
Kein Originallack nehme ich mal an...


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (19. April 2016)

Originaaaal alles, aber was meinste denn? Die Laufräder eloxiert.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (19. April 2016)

Der Rest is mit Schlamm und scheiße gesprenkelt


----------



## JohnnyRider (19. April 2016)

Okay  ich kenne den Rahmen in der Farbe noch gar nicht


----------



## rumag (20. April 2016)

Der Rahmen ist vermutlich schwarz eloxiert und nur etwas unvorteilhaft fotografiert.


----------



## morph027 (20. April 2016)

Jip...und ist die geilste Farbe ever  (siehe Avatar *g*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (20. April 2016)

Jap jap ich mag mein Schatz halt bunt


----------



## morph027 (20. April 2016)

Nicht falsch verstehen  Sieht super aus...fast wie meins nur mit grün *g*

Muss auch mal aktuelles Bild machen, ist schon wieder soviel neu.


----------



## morph027 (22. April 2016)

Neu:

Bremsen (Zee)
Pedale (Superstar Nano-X)
Reifen (Ibex + Chunky Monkey)
11-fach XT Antrieb
Ergon Sattel


----------



## Jabberwoky (22. April 2016)

morph027 schrieb:


> Neu:
> 
> Reifen (Ibex + Chunky Monkey)


Welche Reifen hattest Du den vorher. Wie bist mit den jetzigen zufrieden?
Dank Dir im Voraus für eine kurze Rückmeldung.


----------



## morph027 (22. April 2016)

Vorher war hinten Ardent und vorn Chunky Monkey. Aber der IBEX ist mein neuer Liebliingsreifen  Alles besser als vorher!


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (23. April 2016)

AHH das sieht auch verdammt schick aus!!!. Wie isn der Ergon Sattel? Ich hab immernoch den von Rose und fahr ohne Einlagen.,

Aso und unter umständen wollte ich auch mal auf Monarch Plus umrüsten , muss ich irgendwas ausser den Maßen beachten?


----------



## rider1970 (23. April 2016)

Ich habe den ergon sme am Rad, super teil . Nach dem ich Jahre lang immer mal verschiedene Sättel probiert habe ist der ergon mein Favorit 

Beim Dämpfer musst du noch auf den richtigen tune achten, fürs jimbo müsste das m/m sein...


----------



## morph027 (23. April 2016)

Jip, hab hier oder im Tech Thread auch was zu meiner Abstimmung geschrieben. Ist einfach ein M/M, was anderes gibts ja im Aftermarket eh nicht.

Ergon taugt mir, hab ich jetzt 1 Jahr auf dem tagtäglich Stadtrad probiert und jetzt alle Räder nachgerüstet


----------



## rider1970 (8. Mai 2016)

Abschiedsbild, mein Onkel ist verkauft, hoffe er macht der neuen Besitzerin genau so viel Spaß wie mir


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. Mai 2016)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Abschiedsbild, mein Onkel ist verkauft, .....


Und schon was neues im Visier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (9. Mai 2016)

Moin, 
Das "neue " steht schon hier bei mir 
Ein Hifi Würfel aus Plastik  . AuF deutsch ein cubeStereo.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## GraniteChief (12. Mai 2016)

Rose Granite Chief 6 (BJ 2011)

Ausstattung (was mir so einfällt):

- Bremsen: Formula The One
- Gabel: Fox Talas 32
- Luftdämpfer: Fox Float DPS
- Sattel: Selle Italia
- Vorbau: Syncros
- Lenker: Easton MonkeyLite XC (Carbon)
- Schaltung: SRAM X0
- Kurbel: FSA K-Force Light
- Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050
- Felgen: DT Swiss N'Duro DT EX 1750
- Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Snakebite


----------



## trautsichnix (12. Juni 2016)

habe im Moment meine blaue Fase


----------



## rumag (13. Juni 2016)

Wie sind die Laufräder?


----------



## JohnnyRider (13. Juni 2016)

Bringt der hintere March Guard etwas? Wird der Umwerfer nicht so dreckig?


----------



## trautsichnix (13. Juni 2016)

rumag schrieb:


> Wie sind die Laufräder?




fahre sie erst 2400km keine Probleme ---- was gut ist der Stahlfreilaufkörper ..... und noch der Rundlauf bei 80 % N-duro Trails


----------



## trautsichnix (13. Juni 2016)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Bringt der hintere March Guard etwas? Wird der Umwerfer nicht so dreckig?




Ja Eindeutig hält den Umwerfer echt sauber..


----------



## JohnnyRider (13. Juni 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> Ja Eindeutig hält den Umwerfer echt sauber..


Kannst du mal eine Detailaufnahme machen wie du den montiert hast? (gerne auch als private Nachricht, um hier nicht vom Thema abzukommen)
Wollte nämlich dort auch einen montieren, hatte aber gefühlt zu wenig Platz beim groben dranhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxvader6 (13. Juni 2016)

Servus!
Ich habe meinen Rose Granite Chief Rahmen von 2013 nach 3 Jahren kaputtgemosht.. Die Kettenstrebe ist leider auf der Bremsseite gerissen.
Hat jemand von euch Rosys evtl einen kpautten Rahmen bei dem diese Strebe noch intakt ist? 
Rose kann mir leider auch nicht mehr helfen und ich möchte den Rahmen eigentlich ungern aufgeben.. 

P.s.: Geschweißt ist der Rahmen bereits aber wer weiß, wie lange das noch hält..


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Juni 2016)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Kannst du mal eine Detailaufnahme machen wie du den montiert hast? (gerne auch als private Nachricht.....


Nix PN. bitte hier posten, interessiert mich auch. Hatte den irgenwie nicht reingebracht bzw. sinnvoll befestigen können.


----------



## trautsichnix (13. Juni 2016)

ich habe ein SKS Flap Guard genommen lässt sich mit ein Föh anpassen u. ist länger..


----------



## JohnnyRider (13. Juni 2016)

Auf dem Foto oben ist es aber noch ein Azonic?


----------



## trautsichnix (13. Juni 2016)

stimmt geht auch war mir aber zu kurz ..


----------



## DennisLotter (23. Juni 2016)

Ich war letztens ein bisschen in der Stadt unterwegs. 
Finde hier kann man super technische Sachen üben die einem am Trail viel helfen! Was Sagt ihr dazu? 

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautsichnix (23. Juni 2016)

Alter das- gehörtso - mit nen Onkel


----------



## Jabberwoky (23. Juni 2016)

DennisLotter schrieb:


> Was Sagt ihr dazu?


Stein ist härter wie Wiese..... sagt mein Knie


----------



## JanHans (2. Juli 2016)

Dr neuer L

 ack


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. Juli 2016)

JanHans schrieb:


> Dr neuer Lack


Das lässt sich diesen Sommer, zumindest bis jetzt nicht verhindern.

War heute auch wieder mit meinem Granite Chief 2 unterwegs und von einem Schlammloch ins nächste Morastloch gefahren. Der Matsch hat sich so in den Pedalen festgesetzt, dass es praktisch gefüllt war.


----------



## Fallensteller (18. Juli 2016)

Uncle Jimbo 2016


----------



## Kai_91 (19. Juli 2016)

Mal kein Fully


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. Juli 2016)

Kai_91 schrieb:


> Mal kein Fully


Sehr schick...... 1x11, Carbon, leichter Laufradsatz, keine variable Sattelstütze..... was wiegt den sowas?


----------



## Kai_91 (19. Juli 2016)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> was wiegt den sowas?


ziemlich genau 10kg mit Pedale


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. Juli 2016)

jopp , hier ist meins .	 11,7 kg


----------



## Jabberwoky (25. Juli 2016)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> jopp , hier ist meins .	 11,7 kg


Gibs doch zu........ Du hast das Rad nach dem Kauf in den Keller gestellt.... nicht benutzt.... und jetzt für die Fotos kurz in den Garten gestellt.  

Schönes Rad und super gepflegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montero (25. Juli 2016)

@hardcoreidiot 
Schönes Radl! Fahre auch noch immer mein AL-Werks und es ist immernoch eine erfrischende und spaßige Abwechslung zum Fully. Nur nach 13000km sieht meine Kiste nicht mehr ganz so gepflegt aus wie deins. Sehr schön und auch eine geile Farbkombi


----------



## jonalisa (26. Juli 2016)

Das Rad gefällt.
Vor einigen Jahren wäre es noch der absolute Renner gewesen und alle hätten es vor der Eisdiele bestaunt.
Jetzt würden es viele leider nur mehr belächeln.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass es dir immer noch einen Höllenspaß bereitet und es ist alles dran was man zum Biken braucht.
Mein Red Bull Team Al ist ähnlich aufgebaut und ich habe mich noch nie nach 29", 1x11, Carbon,... gesehnt ;-)

Ride on.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (26. Juli 2016)

die die es heut nur mehr belächeln würden ,fahren heute auch nicht besser  nur weil ihre bike- komponenten mehr können .


viele der original komponenten wurden ja getauscht . schaltgruppe und schifter sind erst letzten winter draufgekommen  
l

 ich denke anfang nächsten jahres muss ich mich auch mal nach was vollgefedertem umgucken .


----------



## SkyGT180 (3. August 2016)

Hey kann mir eventuell jemand sagen welsches beef cake das ist? Baujahr, Modell etc? Bräuchte da paar Daten & was meint ihr was es jetzt noch wert ist? Hab es von einem Bekannten angeboten bekommen. Der ist damit nur Straße & Feldwege gefahren. Hat keine Kratzer, Macken etc. Danke schon mal!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. August 2016)

Ich glaube, es ist das 2013er Modell. 1500€ wären wohl realistisch.


----------



## underdog (4. August 2016)

SkyGTR31 schrieb:


> Hey kann mir eventuell jemand sagen welsches beef cake das ist? Baujahr, Modell etc? Bräuchte da paar Daten & was meint ihr was es jetzt noch wert ist? Hab es von einem Bekannten angeboten bekommen. Der ist damit nur Straße & Feldwege gefahren. Hat keine Kratzer, Macken etc. Danke schon mal!



Stimmt es ist ein 2013er Beef Cake DH. Wäre aber vorsichtig wenn du das Bike wirklich als Downhiller verwenden willst! Der Besitzer hat den Fender an den Sitzstreben offensichtlich festgeschraubt. In den Sitzstreben sind aber an der Stelle definitiv keine Gewinde im original Zustand! Die Haltbarkeit der Sitzstreben ist dadurch beeinträchtigt und Garantie wirst du darauf nicht bekommen wenn die Sitzstreben brechen!
Weis nicht was du ausgeben kannst, 1500€ wäre ok wenn das mit den Sitzstreben nicht wäre, aber ich glaube du kriegst bessere Bikes als das.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2016)

Tatsächlich! Dass überhaupt jemand auf die Idee kommt... Mit Glück hat Rose noch ein Paar Sitzstreben auf Lager, da wäre man wohl mit 200€ dabei (übliche Preisregion). Dann kann man sich ja im Preis etwas entgegenkommen.


----------



## jojo2 (4. August 2016)

@SkyGTR31
Hätte meine Tochter ihr Aurum von 2012 nicht gerade mit nach Whistler genommen,
hättest du ihr das für 1000 Euros abkaufen können
Das z.B. wäre ein richtiger Downhiller
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1287780?in=set


----------



## SkyGT180 (4. August 2016)

Ich hab ja mein kona. Aber ich bekäme das rose für 1000€ scheint dann anscheinend ein guter Preis zu sein wenn ihr sagt 1500€ 
Das norco würde ich direkt nehmen aber brauche eigentlich kein zweites bike mehr. Aber da ich das jetzt für den Preis angeboten bekommen habe überleg ich mir das. Ansonsten würd das rose weiterverkauft an enduro Kollegen oder in Einzelteilen (hoffentlich gewinnbringend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2016)

Kläre erst mal ob es noch passende Sitzstreben gibt, oder du kaufst Schrott für 1000€. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob du den Rest gewinnbringend verkaufen könntest.


----------



## montero (4. August 2016)

Also wenn du diesen "Bekannten" nicht sehr gut kennst, würde ich davon sowieso die Finger lassen. Wer sich ein Beef Cake kauft und sagt, er hat es in 3 Jahren nicht über Straßen und Feldwegen hinaus bewegt, wäre mir sowieso suspekt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2016)

Naja, das Teil sieht aber genau so aus. Schutzblech, Billigpedale, null Gebrauchsspuren... Das war wohl ein Hardcorehollandrad für den. Vielleicht Rücken?


----------



## locke_lancelot (31. Dezember 2016)

Uncle Jimbo zu Besuch in Nauders


----------



## jensp223 (20. Januar 2017)

Hier mal mein Chief auf der gestrigen Tour


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Januar 2017)

Mein Jimbo auch wieder frisch zusammen gebaut.
Neu sind Gabel, Dämpfer, Ergon GD1 Slim Griffe und cleane Felgen  .Vorbau kommt noch neu und evtl XT 1x11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (22. Januar 2017)

Sieht schon mal gut aus, aber ein besseres Bild wäre definitiv nicht verkehrt  (auch wenn meine manchmalauch nicht besser sind )


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Januar 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Sieht schon mal gut aus, aber ein besseres Bild wäre definitiv nicht verkehrt  (auch wenn meine manchmalauch nicht besser sind )


Besseres Bild kommt, nur wart ich noch auf ein Shimano Adapter für die Bremse. Beim ersten Ausritt mach ich ein besseres [emoji2]


----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Januar 2017)

Warum hast Du den die Gabel und den Dämpfer erneuert? So wie ich das am Foto erkenne ist da jetzt nichts anderes drin, oder?


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Januar 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Warum hast Du den die Gabel und den Dämpfer erneuert? So wie ich das am Foto erkenne ist da jetzt nichts anderes drin, oder?



Vorher war die X-Fusion Sweep RL2 mit dem Monarch RT3 drin,
jetzt stecken Rock Schox Pike RCT3 SoloAir und Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir drin


----------



## JohnnyRider (22. Januar 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Vorher war die X-Fusion Sweep RL2 mit dem Monarch RT3 drin,
> jetzt stecken Rock Schox Pike RCT3 SoloAir und Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir drin


Hättest gleich das UJ 2 nehmen sollen


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Januar 2017)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Hättest gleich das UJ 2 nehmen sollen


Ja hätte ich das mal vor zwei Jahren gewusst [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## montero (23. Januar 2017)

Gestern war mal wieder perfektes Wintertourenwetter. Schnee, Sonnenschein und klirrende Kälte .

Da darf dann auch das alte Red Bull mal wieder vor die Tür. Fährt sich im Schnee irgendwie schöner.



 
Bin nach wie vor begeistert von diesem Rad. Auch wenn im Laufe der Jahre bis auf Rahmen, Antrieb und Sattelstütze nichts mehr dem Originalzustand entspricht. 
Habe neulich mit Verwunderung festgestellt, dass ich letztes Jahr mehr Kilometer auf dem Hardtail, wie auf meinem neuen Rose zurückgelegt hatte 

Das darf natürlich auch nicht hier fehlen - ist ja ein Rose-Thread...


----------



## effx (1. Februar 2017)

Mein "The Uprising" in XL. Mag es bei 2m Körpergröße sehr. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, tolle Details und es läuft "out of the box" seit 08/2016 ohne jede Nacharbeiten. Love.


----------



## fech (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## sepp0 (15. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Februar 2017)

Mein Onkel, geändert wird noch Antrieb, Vorbau und evtl Felgen


----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Februar 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Mein Onkel, geändert wird noch Antrieb, Vorbau und evtl Felgen


Wie ich sehe fährst Du Schwalbe MagicMarry u. Hans Dampf.
1. Fährst Du diese TubeLess? Wenn ja, Probleme bei der Montage
2. Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Kombi

Ich fahre aktuell Conti Baron/MountainKing. Vom Fahverhalten ist diese Kombi sehr gut, aber die TubeLess-Montage hat da so sein Tücken.

Was möchtest Du am Antrieb ändern... auf 1x11?


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Februar 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe fährst Du Schwalbe MagicMarry u. Hans Dampf.
> 1. Fährst Du diese TubeLess? Wenn ja, Probleme bei der Montage
> 2. Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Kombi
> 
> ...




Zu 1: 
Ja fahre sie seit ca einem Jahr Tubeless.
Keine Probleme bei der Montage. Sie waren beim ersten aufpumpen ohne Milch schon dicht. Luft runter, Milch durchs Ventil eingefüllt, Luft wieder drauf und alles perfekt.

Zu 2:
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Combi, hatte eigentlich auch vor dieses Jahr Mal den Baron auszuprobieren. Das mit dem Conti und Tubeless Problem kenn ich aus dem Freundeskreis auch 

Ja Antrieb wird auf 1x11 umgebaut.


----------



## Ridecanyon (22. Februar 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Zu 1:
> Ja fahre sie seit ca einem Jahr Tubeless.
> Keine Probleme bei der Montage. Sie waren beim ersten aufpumpen ohne Milch schon dicht. Luft runter, Milch durchs Ventil eingefüllt, Luft wieder drauf und alles perfekt.
> 
> ...


Frage von einem Canyon-Fahrer, der hier eifrige mit liest (meine Frau hat ein GC): Magic Mary und Hans Dampf kann ich bestätigen, Montage sehr einfach. Ein Kumpel hat aber auch das Problem mit den Conti Mountain King und TubeLess, was kann man denn da tun?


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Februar 2017)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Frage von einem Canyon-Fahrer, der hier eifrige mit liest (meine Frau hat ein GC): Magic Mary und Hans Dampf kann ich bestätigen, Montage sehr einfach. Ein Kumpel hat aber auch das Problem mit den Conti Mountain King und TubeLess, was kann man denn da tun?



Es soll wohl helfen vor der Montage den Conti in der Dusche von innen richtig abzuwaschen. Laut diversen Aussagen hier im Forum soll wohl teils ein Zeug auf dem Gummi sein, so das die Milch daran nicht haftet. Hab ich aber hier auch nur gelesen


----------



## rider1970 (22. Februar 2017)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Frage von einem Canyon-Fahrer, der hier eifrige mit liest (meine Frau hat ein GC): Magic Mary und Hans Dampf kann ich bestätigen, Montage sehr einfach. Ein Kumpel hat aber auch das Problem mit den Conti Mountain King und TubeLess, was kann man denn da tun?



Ganz im Ernst : 26" Latex Schläuche rein, dann ist man etwa auf dem selben Pannenschutz- und gewichtsniveau. Und diese besch****** Sauerei hat ein Ende 
Wenn Schwalbe mal endlich den aerothan liefert, wird der mal ausprobiert .


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Laut diversen Aussagen hier im Forum soll wohl teils ein Zeug auf dem Gummi sein, so das die Milch daran nicht haftet.



Trennmittel, damit die Pelle einigermaßen selbstständig aus der Form hüpft. Die ersten paar Meter hat man auch bedeutend weniger Grip, bis das beim Fahren abgerubbelt wurde. Beim Auto übrigens genauso.


----------



## Dogart (22. Februar 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst : 26" Latex Schläuche rein, dann ist man etwa auf dem selben Pannenschutz- und gewichtsniveau. Und diese besch****** Sauerei hat ein Ende
> Wenn Schwalbe mal endlich den aerothan liefert, wird der mal ausprobiert .



Also ich hatte bei meinem GC 0 Sauerei. Waren ein Fat Albert Front und ein NobbyNic.


----------



## Jabberwoky (23. Februar 2017)

Winterzeit ist Servicezeit. Alle Servicearbeiten und Neuanbauten sind abgeschlossen und die neue Saison 2017 kann kommen:





Alle Arbeiten habe ich selber durchgeführt (bis auf den Gabelservice):

großer Gabelservice der Pike
alle Lager geprüft, gereinigt und neu gefettet (von außen, Lager nicht ausgebaut)
Radlager hinten innen auf Antriebsseite der DTSwiss XM1501 Nabe erneuert
Tretlager erneuert
Felgenbänder erneuert und neue Dichtmilch
Schaltzüge erneuert


 

 

 



Cane Creek DB Inline verbaut
170er Reverb gegen die 125er ausgetauscht


 



Bevor es jedoch wieder richtig los geht, steht die Einstellung des Dämpfers noch an. Da werde ich mir beim nächsten Sonnenscheinwetter ein halben Tag gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dogart (23. Februar 2017)

Stimmiges Rad, wenn auch nicht ganz mein Farbgeschmack 
Wie viele Km haben denn das Tretlager und die Nabe gehalten?


----------



## locke_lancelot (23. Februar 2017)

Wow sehr cool [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## Jabberwoky (23. Februar 2017)

Dogart schrieb:


> Wie viele Km haben denn das Tretlager und die Nabe gehalten?


Tretlager und Radlager haben so ca. knapp 3.000km runter.
Das Tretlager hätte ich auch nicht tauschen müssen, war halt ein XT montiert und ich wollte da ein XTR haben 
Beim reinigen des Rades gehe ich ab und an mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ran. Halte sonst bei den Lagern guten Abstand aber beim Radlager sitzt drüber der Zahnkranz. Wenn ich den reinige, gehe ich halt mal näher ran. 
Die anderen Lager der Nabe sind noch 1a.


----------



## Dogart (23. Februar 2017)

Hier ist ein Schnappschuss meines Rades. Bisher noch nicht viel Fotos davon gemacht, sondern mich mehr aufs Fahren konzentriert 
Hab es im Ausverkauf 600 Euro billiger bekommen und einen Teil wieder in Felgen und Sattel investiert. Ansonsten noch den Vorderreifen gewechselt und beide Reifen auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Wenn der NN runter ist, dann werde ich mal einen RockRazor testen. Und am Vorderrad wird sicherlich auch mal was schwereres getestet. 




Hier noch in Action


----------



## rider1970 (23. Februar 2017)

Dogart schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bei meinem GC 0 Sauerei. Waren ein Fat Albert Front und ein NobbyNic.



Ich bezog das ganze auf ne Reifenpanne, nicht auf die Montage, die lief bei mir auch relativ gut.
Bei den Pannen hatte ich einmal hinten einen kleinen schnitt von ca 5mm und vorn einen Durchstich von einem Nagel. Beide Male schöne Sauerei durch milchaustritt und natürlich reifen platt. Hinten ist klar, wäre mit  (Latex ) -Schlauch genau so passiert. Vorne habe ich mir letztes Jahr ein Stück Stacheldraht eingefangen, jedoch nicht bemerkt erst Zuhause gewundert warum so wenig Luft im reifen ist...hat der Schlauch noch recht lange gehalten. 

Genug ot, nochmal ein Bild von meinem verflossenem UJ


----------



## oliiii (24. Februar 2017)

@ *Jabberwoky*
War das Lager des XM1501 hin? Falls ja, meines hat auch nach ca 3000km (und ca. 70 000 Höhen- bzw. Tiefenmetern) die Grätsche gemacht. Das würde nicht gerade für deren Qualität sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliiii (24. Februar 2017)

Und weil ich nicht nur Fragen stellen will, gibts auch passend zum Thema ein Bild meines Mädels:


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. Februar 2017)

oliiii schrieb:


> @ *Jabberwoky*
> War das Lager des XM1501 hin? Falls ja, meines hat auch nach ca 3000km (und ca. 70 000 Höhen- bzw. Tiefenmetern) die Grätsche gemacht. Das würde nicht gerade für deren Qualität sprechen.


 Na ja, was soll das Radlager denn machen, wenn der doofe Radbesitzer da mit dem Hochdruckreiniger Wasser rein bläst. Das kann nur vorzeitig die Grätsche machen, was es dann auch nach ca. 3.000 km getan hat. Man hätte es vielleicht mit einer Portion extra Fett nochmal für eine kurze Zeit hinbekommen. Aber ein Radbesitzer der ein gut funktionierendes XT Tretlager gegen ein XTR tauscht, der erneuert auch ein leicht kratzendes Radlager


----------



## Kaljakop (19. März 2017)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Bikes. Im Winter mal den Lack entfernt (*hust* Scheißarbeit *hust*) um dieses unkreativste aller Designs loszuwerden (2012er).


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. März 2017)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> Im Winter mal den Lack entfernt (*hust* Scheißarbeit *hust*)


Wie hast Du den Lack entfernt? Sandgestrahlt?


----------



## Kaljakop (19. März 2017)

Nein, nicht sandgestrahlt sondern mit nem Entlacker von Oxystrip eingepinselt und dann abgewischt. War ne recht lange Sache, da ein Anstrich nicht gereicht hat. Der Lack ist doch recht hartnäckig.


----------



## fech (26. März 2017)




----------



## fech (17. April 2017)




----------



## Jabberwoky (17. April 2017)

@fech 
Eisbahn an Königssee? 

Mir war das Osterwochenende zu kalt und zu nass für eine Tour .........


----------



## fech (17. April 2017)

Bikepark Winterberg
Donnerstag zu ersten mal dieses Jahr war spitze


----------



## alvis (15. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen, 

Folgend mein Rose Bike
das neue Rose PsychoPath 29 " 
kann ich echt weiter empfehlen. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (15. Mai 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> ....... das neue Rose PsychoPath 29 "
> kann ich echt weiter empfehlen. ...


 Sieht klasse aus. 

Für meinen Geschmack doch etwas zu schwarz, so ein paar Farbtupfer würden mir da schon gefallen. Ist aber meine subjektive Meinung. Was wiegt denn so ein Geschoss?


----------



## alvis (15. Mai 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus.
> 
> Für meinen Geschmack doch etwas zu schwarz, so ein paar Farbtupfer würden mir da schon gefallen. Ist aber meine subjektive Meinung. Was wiegt denn so ein Geschoss?



Danke....
Aber es bleibt so ...
Wiegt aktuell 10,2kg fahrfertig all inklusive. 
Ist ein XL Rahmen. ....


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (4. Juni 2017)

https://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/v3/21/...b9a9_19ba_4237_a5bb_aa206572b205-original.jpg
Le Donon
...a visit from Miller


----------



## locke_lancelot (13. Juni 2017)




----------



## cosmiq85 (18. Juni 2017)

2017-06-15 14.43.28.jpg


----------



## Zapn (20. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich darf mich seit über einem Monat an meinem Psycho Path erfreuen. Nochmals vielen Dank @ROSE Bikes Tech für die Zusammenstellung dieses geilen Hobels


----------



## Jabberwoky (7. September 2017)

Erst schlummert mein Granite Chief gemütlich in in den Wiesen von Wales/England bevor es dann....



von mir über die Trails ins Tal gescheucht wurde.


----------



## JohnnyRider (7. September 2017)

Ist das im Breacon Beacon? Besuch unbedingt Bikepark Wales! Falls du noch dort bist und ein paar Tipps für Südwales brauchst, schreib mir eine PN! Hab dort 9 Monate gewohnt und mein Uncle Jimbo bewegt.


----------



## Airshot (7. September 2017)

meine drei ROSE eins für jedes Geläuf  zugegen bin im Moment ne Rennradschwuchtele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (8. September 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> zugegen bin im Moment ne Rennradschwuchtele



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung


----------



## Airshot (8. September 2017)

Stimmt aber sagen wir mal so : ist schon Geil


----------



## seventy7 (8. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir jetzt auch endlich mal wieder was Schnelles gegönnt (s. Bilder). Leider hatte ich bereits den ersten Platten, ohne auch nur 10m gefahren zu sein. Da ist die Vorfreude auf die erste Ausfahrt leider ein wenig getrübt.


----------



## Airshot (8. September 2017)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich bereits den ersten Platten,


  schon mal ein Conti 4 seasons gefahren ?


----------



## alvis (8. September 2017)

.


----------



## Airshot (8. September 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> such nochmal rein.


  wieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (8. September 2017)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Ist das im Breacon Beacon? Besuch unbedingt Bikepark Wales! Falls du noch dort bist und ein paar Tipps für Südwales brauchst, schreib mir eine PN! Hab dort 9 Monate gewohnt und mein Uncle Jimbo bewegt.


Jupp, das war Brecon Beacon (The Gap), Strecke führte direkt am Campinplatz des Womo vorbei. Für die Trail Auswahl habe ich diese Seite verwendet. http://www.mbwales.com/

Musste mich auf die Trailcenter (Kaffee usw.) beschränken, da ich mit  Womo, Ehefrau und 2 Hunden unterwegs war. Frau soll ja nicht darben wenn Sie auf mich wartet.
Ui uiii uii..... Bikepark im Urlaub lass ich lieber. Da werde ich immer übermütig und lege mich dann unsanft auf den Boden. Eine Verletzung im Urlaub kann und will ich mir nicht leisten. Habe im Norden auch den Bikepark Antur Stiniog ausgelassen. Ansonsten in jedem Trailcenter einen Trail abgefahren..... Geile Kisten sind das. Einfach fahren, mit dem Wissen da kommt kein Wanderer.


----------



## seventy7 (9. September 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> schon mal ein Conti 4 seasons gefahren ?


Nein, wieso?


----------



## Airshot (9. September 2017)

ischt beschte  im Pannenschutz  und rollt genau so schnell wie ein Cont Grand Prix 4000 S nur ein paar Gram schwerer


----------



## JohnnyRider (9. September 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Bikepark im Urlaub lass ich lieber.


Die blauen und roten Strecken in BPW sind ziemlich entspannt zu fahren, perfekt gebaut und würden auch als Trailcenter durchgehen. Keine Gründe zum übermütig werden


----------



## seventy7 (9. September 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> ischt beschte  im Pannenschutz  und rollt genau so schnell wie ein Cont Grand Prix 4000 S nur ein paar Gram schwerer


Aktuell bin ich nur 10m zum Auto gerollt - und hab jetzt nen Platten vom Rumstehen in der Wohnung.


----------



## Airshot (10. September 2017)

seventy7 schrieb:


> und hab jetzt nen Platten vom Rumstehen in der Wohnung.


  Geil du darfst dein Rad mit in die Wohnung nehmen


----------



## locke_lancelot (10. September 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> Geil du darfst dein Rad mit in die Wohnung nehmen


Du etwa nich? [emoji32][emoji33]


----------



## seventy7 (11. September 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> Geil du darfst dein Rad mit in die Wohnung nehmen


Klar, bei Rennrädern scheint das bei einigen der Fall zu sein. Beim Enduro... nun ja... hätte ich wegen der Putzerei selbst schon keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Jabberwoky (18. Oktober 2017)

Auffahrt auf den Berg mitten in der Nacht und das Warten auf den Sonnenaufgang .....





Da schiebt sie sich langsam übern Berg, das freut das Bike und den Rider ....





.... und draussen ist sie. Bike und Rider nehmen die warmen Sonnenstrahlen auf ....













Schee war 's, fahrn mia den Drail runta ....


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Oktober 2017)

Sehr geil [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (18. Oktober 2017)

mit dem Uncle Jimbo oder Granite Chief ?


----------



## Jabberwoky (18. Oktober 2017)

Granite Chief --- I LOVE IT


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Oktober 2017)

Is das nen CaneCreek Dämpfer oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Oktober 2017)

und weils ne Galerie ist hier mein aktueller Stand.
Neu ist 1x11, neue Bereifung und frische Pike samt MST Tuning


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. Oktober 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Is das nen CaneCreek Dämpfer oder vertue ich mich da?


Jup, korrekt.




Ich finde das grün, blau, schwarz des UJ immer noch schön, obwohl es mittlerweile trendigere Farbkombis gibt. Aber in meinem Alter muss nicht immer alles Trendy sein.

1x11 hatte ich auch mal bei Litveville einen Tag getestet und das passt gar nicht für mich. Ich bleib bei 2x11, auch weil 1x12 viel zu teuer ist. Welche Ritzelkombi nutzt Du denn?


----------



## Airshot (19. Oktober 2017)

Shorty fahre ich auch vorne ist OK / Minon kommt die Woche hinten rann die Marry klebte mir zu sehr auf Asphalt fahren zum Trail.


----------



## Airshot (19. Oktober 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Welche Ritzelkombi nutzt Du denn?


 ich kann da mal eine Kombi empfehlen hinten Sunrace 11/40 ( 10 der 11 fach )Kassette vorne 22/38  Stronglight( ja die Kette klettert )


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Oktober 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> 1x11 hatte ich auch mal bei Litveville einen Tag getestet und das passt gar nicht für mich. Ich bleib bei 2x11, auch weil 1x12 viel zu teuer ist. Welche Ritzelkombi nutzt Du denn?



Cool, nen CaneCreek sieht man nicht oft am Rose 
Fahre vorne nen 30ger und hinten ne Sunrace 11-46 Kasette.


----------



## Airshot (20. Oktober 2017)

Nur mal so  ein mattschwarzes  Rad geht nur mit güldene Kette # KMC Kette is beschde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Oktober 2017)

Da bist Du aber dauernd am schrubben und wienern..... oder gibts da nen Trick das der Antrieb net verölt?

Schwarz/Gold geht immer.


----------



## alvis (21. Oktober 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber dauernd am schrubben und wienern..... oder gibts da nen Trick das der Antrieb net verölt?
> 
> Schwarz/Gold geht immer.



Trockenschmierstoff von Dynamics. ..
Da bleibt der Antrieb gut gefettet und echt sauber... .


----------



## Airshot (21. Oktober 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> Trockenschmierstoff von Dynamics.


 Yuuuuup


----------



## Jabberwoky (21. Oktober 2017)

..... aber aus der Produktbeschreibung
_Der optimale Einsatzbereich liegt auf der trockenen Straße. Seine Vorzüge werden besonders vom technisch ambitionierten, sportlichen Rennradfahrer geschätzt_

Wohl doch nix für MTB mit Matsch und Schlamm.


----------



## alvis (21. Oktober 2017)

Guckst du hier...   

http://www.bike-magazin.de/zubehoer...ie-mountainbike-kette/a30425-page2.html#start


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. November 2017)

Mein Root Miller bei der ersten Ausfahrt *.*





Erste 70km Tour durchs Wiehengebirge, war einfach geil und bei den ganzen Unwettern davor schön viel Schlamm 


 

Und vor 3 Monaten im Briloner Hochland *.*




Fahre vorne mittlerweile nen Hopetech Laufrad da Rose mir dort nur X1900er verbaut hatte und durch zwei kleine Stürze vorn schon zwei Laufräder dran glauben mussten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (3. November 2017)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> einfach geil


 so ist die Rose


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. November 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> so ist die Rose



Absolut! 
Mal von den schlechten Laufrädern abgesehen bin ich bisher von der Qualität und auch dem Service mehr als begeistert ^^


----------



## Zapn (4. November 2017)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Von der ersten Mail mit Beschreibung meines Problems bis zum Erhalt des reparierten Laufrads hat es 12 Tage gedauert inkl. Überraschung auf der Rechnung. Rose bietet tatsächlich ECHTEN Service an und das als Versender  . Klare Kaufempfehlung wenn man auf den Lenkeranschlagschutz der Konkurrenz verzichten kann und auf unkomplizierte Problemlösungen bei telefonischer Kommunikation steht.


----------



## Dogart (15. Dezember 2017)

Nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr bin ich mit meinem Granite Chief noch immer sehr zufrieden. Nur die Reifen sind im Laufe der Zeit immer etwas schwerer geworden. Wenn der 2-fach Antrieb durch ist, dan werde ich wohl auf 1-fach wechseln.
Bei der Sattelstütze würde ich mir etwas mehr Verstellweg wünschen, aber da sie bisher noch gar keine Zicken gemacht hat, habe mich noch nicht nach einer umgeschaut, die flacher baut.


----------



## Airshot (15. Dezember 2017)

Dogart schrieb:


> werde ich wohl auf 1-fach wechseln.


mach das nicht fahr vorne 22 / 38 und hinten 11/40 besser geht nicht


----------



## Jabberwoky (16. Dezember 2017)

Dogart schrieb:


> ..... dan werde ich wohl auf 1-fach wechseln.


1x11 habe ich schon hier den Alpen mit einem Liteville getestet. War nix für mich, da fehlt einfach der kleine Gang bei längeren Rampen. Den Tip von @Airshot  kann  ich nur unterstützen.

1x12 habe ich noch nicht testen können. Will ich ich auch gar nicht, da mir das Zeug einfach zu teuer ist. Dazu kommt das ich mit meinem 2x11 aktuell zufrieden bin. Ich werde vorerst 2x11 weiter fahren, bis mal klar ist was von Shimano kommt (oder auch nicht).

Ich fahre vorne 24/34 und hinten 11/46. Das taugt mir am besten.


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Dezember 2017)

da hilft nur testen und probieren. Ich fahr seit nem halben Jahr 1x11 am Jimbo und möchte nicht mehr zurück zum 2fach Antrieb


----------



## Dogart (17. Dezember 2017)

Ja mal sehen. In meiner Bikegruppe versuchen mich einige zu überreden, wie hier im Forum ja immer auch. Aber was will ich mit den halb verschlissenen Sachen? Da fahre ich die lieber noch runter. Ich hab die GX Eagle auf Teneriffa zwei Tage an einem Canyon Neuron getestet. Rad war Mist, aber die Eagle hat mir durchaus gefallen. So teuer ist die GX Version ja auch nicht.


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Dezember 2017)

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit und das hat mein Granite Chief 2 zu spüren bekommen ..........






 

 

 




 

 

 


Nachdem zum Pulvern eh alle Lager raus mussten, habe ich den Steuersatz gleich mal erneuert. Kratzer und Beulen an den Anbauteilen noch ausgebessert. Noch neue Felgen und Reifen montiert und fertig ist das Rad fürs Frühjahr.


----------



## Airshot (20. Dezember 2017)

Ein Fahrrad ist nicht nur ein Fahrrad es ist auch immer ein Projekt 

neuer Chief gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (20. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schön geworden 
Aber in Alu-Raw fand ichs fast noch besser


----------



## locke_lancelot (20. Dezember 2017)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## Dogart (23. Dezember 2017)

Bin absolut kein raw Fan. Also


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. Januar 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> ...Nachdem zum Pulvern eh alle Lager raus mussten, habe ich den Steuersatz gleich mal erneuert. Kratzer und Beulen an den Anbauteilen noch ausgebessert. Noch neue Felgen und Reifen montiert und fertig ist das Rad fürs Frühjahr.




Bei mir steht auch wieder ein Lagerwechsel an, gibt's für das untere große Lager im Hauptrahmen nen Trick zum raus machen oder wie hast du das erneuert?
Wo hast du die Aufkleber machen lassen? 
danke schon mal [emoji16]


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. Januar 2018)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Zur Demontage des Hauptbolzens muss die Kurbel und der Umwerfer demontiert werden und dann kann die blaue Schraube gelöst werden.
> Die Schraube dann bis auf 3-4 Gewindegänge rausdrehen und vorsichtig mit einem Gummi Hammer auf die blaue Schraube schlagen.
> Dann kommt der Bolzen raus und kann dann mit etwas kraft auf der Schaltungsseite rausgezogen werden.
> Wenn die Kettenstrebe abgezogen wird, da wird eine Passscheibe rausfallen. Die muss dann wieder auf die in Fahrtrichtung rechte Seite montiert werden.
> Am besten den Bolzen mit Fett einschmieren.


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erf...anite-chief-2015.740598/page-14#post-13904424
Ab hier beschrieben wie das Hauptlager ausgebaut wird. Auch die Lagergrößen und Typ die Du beim Erneuern benötigst.

Die Decals hat mir komplett die Lackiererei gemacht. Habe dem eine Hardcopy von einem aktuellen GC gegeben. Rose war für ihn nichts Neues, er hatte die Schriftarten im PC vorrätig. 
Der schwarze breite Streifen auf dem Unterrohr ist kein Aufkleber. Auf die Länge und in der Breite bekommt er den Aufkleber da nicht richtig drauf. Deshlab haben wir hier zwei Schichten Lack, zuerst das Unterrohr schwarz und dann abgeklebt was nicht blau werden sollte.

Kann die Pulverei nur weiter empfehlen. Allerdings muss man Geduld mitbringen. Bei mir hat es knapp sechs Wochen gedauert. 
http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/
Rahmen muss komplett zerlegt (ohne Lager, Steuersatz, Tretlager usw.) abgeben werden. Habe für die komplette Lackierung 283€ inkl. Rückversand des Rahmens bezahlt.


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. Januar 2018)

Hey super dank dir, ich werd mich am Wochenende da mal reinlesen. wenn ich noch Fragen hab meld ich mich [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## Airshot (10. Januar 2018)

habe mir mal eine Güldene Hope 40 T-rex gegönnt die halten wirklich ewig  & man kann sie nachfeilen ohne Probleme zu machen is halt HOPE


----------



## Jabberwoky (11. Januar 2018)

Airshot schrieb:


> habe mir mal eine Güldene Hope 40 T-rex gegönnt die halten wirklich ewig  & man kann sie nachfeilen ohne Probleme zu machen is halt HOPE


Hatte mir vor Umbau auf 2x11 das Trickstuff Versägeblatt geholt. Das Ding schaltete schlecht und der Verschleiß war nach 500 km schon grob ersichtlich.
Hätte es damals das Hope gegeben, hätte ich das wohl auch genommen und wäre glücklicher damit gewesen.


----------



## Paddy_G (28. Februar 2018)

Guten Abend Biker,

Sagt mal hätte jmd. von euch Rose Besitzer Interesse an einem neuen Pikes Peak Frame in L im Enduro Modus mit X2!
PN gerne an mich dann ...

PS: ich weiß, dass das ein Pic Thread ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS80 (15. März 2018)

So ich stelle euch auch mal mein Jimbo 2015 und Beefcake 2012 vor


----------



## Jabberwoky (15. März 2018)

MS80 schrieb:


> So ich stelle euch auch mal mein Jimbo 2015 und Beefcake 2012 vor


Ah... eine Rose-Freak, gleich mit zwei Rädern. Das gefällt.

Aber der Downhiller hat ja gar keine Bremsen ....


----------



## MS80 (15. März 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ah... eine Rose-Freak, gleich mit zwei Rädern. Das gefällt.
> 
> Aber der Downhiller hat ja gar keine Bremsen ....




Keine Bremsen??? Da ist eine MT7 montiert!? 
An dem schwarzen vom Nachwuchs mit den roten Felgen ist keine notwendig ;-)


----------



## Jabberwoky (15. März 2018)

MS80 schrieb:


> Keine Bremsen??? Da ist eine MT7 montiert!?
> An dem schwarzen vom Nachwuchs mit den roten Felgen ist keine notwendig ;-)


oohh.... da ist ja noch ein zweites Rad auf dem Bild.

Ja das hat eine Bremse und sogar noch eine Gute. Beim Ersten anschauen ist mir nur der schwarz rote Bolide unters Auge gekommen.


----------



## MS80 (15. März 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> oohh.... da ist ja noch ein zweites Rad auf dem Bild.
> 
> Ja das hat eine Bremse und sogar noch eine Gute. Beim Ersten anschauen ist mir nur der schwarz rote Bolide unters Auge gekommen.



 ja gut der schwarz rote ist ja auch Premium


----------



## locke_lancelot (8. April 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt nach dem Neuaufbau. Hatte leider während der Fahrt keine Kamera mit, deshalb erst nachher zwei schnelle Bilder gemacht [emoji16]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (8. April 2018)

Ich liebe Raw, sehr schönes Ratt. 

Hast du 1x11 mit der 11-46 SunRace-Kassette. Wenn ja, zufrieden damit?

Bleibt der Vorbau grün ??


----------



## locke_lancelot (9. April 2018)

ja ist 1x11 mit der 11-46 Sunrace Kasette. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, läuft seit einem Jahr völlig problemlos. Ne der Vorbau kommt noch schwarz.
Hab schon einen neuen hier liegen, ich warte nur noch auf den Lenker [emoji16]


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Juni 2018)

Neu sind
-Vorbau (RaceFace Turbine R35)
-Lenker (RaceFace Turbine R35 800mm)
-Bremsscheiben (Trickstuff Dächle HD)
-Vorderreifen (Maxxis DHR2 2.4WT Maxxterra)


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. Juni 2018)

Na also, geht doch mit dem Vorbau in schwarz. Für mich ein stimmiges Rad dass ich mir gerne auch in meine Garage zur Nutzung stellen würde.

So bist du komplett inkognito unterwegs, Rose ist hier nicht mehr erkennbar. Absicht?

Als Hinweise gibt es die Logo-Platte (geklebt) auch in schwarz vorne für das Steuerrohr.
Bestell-Nr: 2056003 ROSE - Logo Plate Rose Logo - schw./glänzend


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Juni 2018)

Ja das dort nirgens mehr ein Logo ist find ich eigentlich ganz gut, steh beim Raw Rahmen auf die "cleane Optik". Vielleicht mach ich's in schwarz mal dran, momentan finds ich so aber ganz passend


----------



## Ridecanyon (19. Juni 2018)

Wie bekommt man denn die Decals entfernt?


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Juni 2018)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn die Decals entfernt?



eigentlich gar nich. meins wurde abgebeizt und geschliffen, vorher was es mal blau/grün.


----------



## sepp0 (19. Juni 2018)




----------



## alvis (20. Juni 2018)

Kennt hier jemand eine Firma die die Decals plottern kann?
Ich übelege mein schwarzes 
Psycho-Path etwas zu verändern.


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Juni 2018)

alvis schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand eine Firma die die Decals plottern kann?
> Ich überlege mein schwarzes Psycho-Path etwas zu verändern.


 guckst Du hier -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-euer-rosebike.517561/page-87#post-15002795


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daweil (21. Juni 2018)

Ich nehme mir nach langer Zeit des Lesens und anderer Leute Räder anschauen hier auch mal Zeit mein mittlerweile durch einige.. ich sage mal Evolutionsstufen gekommenes Granite Chief 1 von 2015 vorzustellen 

Angefangen hat es mit diesem wunderbaren Rad, Pike, Monarch RT3, E1900, 2x10 XT-Deore Mischung, Deore Bremsen, keine Vario.






Direkt habe ich gemerkt, dass mir der Lenker mit 740 mm dann doch zu schmal war. Also auf Testivals usw. ein bisschen herumprobiert, und mir dann in einem BD-Angebot die Kombination aus Menace Vorbau und Millenium Lenker in wunderbarem matt-neon-orange ( ) geordert, um zu schauen ob die Geo zum Rad gut passt. Hat es, deshalb kamen dann fancy Sixpack Atlas Vorbau und SixC in Schwarz dran. Als nächstes Stand eine Vario auf dem Programm: dazu muss ich sagen, soo sehr hat mich das "am Traileingang Spanner lösen und Sattel runter machen" nie gestört, die 10 sekunden hab ich zum Luft schnappen eh gebraucht.






Danach war 1x11 dran. Bekannt durch Testivals wusste ich, dass im Mittelgebirge mir die Gänge ausreichen werden, und mich hat das ständige Geklapper, verkorkste Ketten zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenblättern sehr genervt. Also schön auf SLX gewartet und direkt als Upgrade Kit bestellt. Dann habe ich den herumliegenden XT-Umwerferhebel noch als Trigger für die Vario umgebaut, kann ich nur empfehlen!




Als ich das Rad vom @Jabberwoky gesehen habe, gepaart mit klassischem Gear adquisition syndrome, wollte ich auch mal einen neuen Dämpfer probieren. Habe dann die Debonair Luftkammer von ihm abgekauft (nochmal danke an die feine Abwicklung und Verpackung) und verbaut, viel schöneres softes Ansprechverhalten, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.
Aber gerade was viele über Stahlfeder geschrieben haben hat mich sehr gereizt, dazu kommt, dass es den RS Kage für sehr günstig gibt/gab. Also nach kurzer Kommunikation mit Rose, ob das mit dem Rahmen klargeht, bestellt und eingebaut. Merklich mehr Unterstützung im mittleren Federwegsbereich, wahrscheinlich auch eine Kombination mit der strafferen Druckstufe, womit ich trotz über 30% Sag bisher einen (!) spürbaren Durchschlag hatte. Die ~700g Mehrgewicht und fehlende Plattform für bergauf bedeuten aber, dass ich den nur für sehr abfahrtslastige Runden nutze, bei meinen Hometrails geht der Monarch einfach gut genug und ist dann doch um einiges leichter. Der 3 Stufen Hebel ist auch richtig praktisch.



Irgendwann ist mir dann der feine Carbonlenker bei einem Sturz gebrochen - glücklicherweise ist nichts weiter passiert, aber aus dem Grund fahre ich jetzt wieder den orangenen Sixpack. Das Thema Leichtbau interessiert mich kaum noch, hauptsache zuverlässig. Vor allem am Lenker.

Nebenbei immer mit Tubeless und Reifenkombinationen gespielt.. am Ende bin ich an der Magic Mary SS + Huck Norris vorn und Rock Razor SG + Procore hinten hängengeblieben, beide auf ca. 1,5-1.8 bar je nach Strecke.



Nächste geplante Upgrades.. eigentlich nichts, bin voll zufrieden. Bin in letzter Zeit doch einige neue Räder gefahren und die new-school Geometrien taugen mir schon sehr, ist dann halt ein etwas anderes Einsatzgebiet mit mehr Geradeausballern. Für nicht ganz so schnelle, evtl. verwinkelte Trails ist der recht kurze Rahmen optimal. Eventuell MT5 oder Zee Bremssättel dran, die Deore sind bei langen Abfahrten dann doch sehr grenzwertig trotz 200er Scheibe vorn. Die neue Debonair Kartusche für die Pike liest sich auch sehr interessant


----------



## Wurzelpassage (21. Juni 2018)




----------



## Wurzelpassage (21. Juni 2018)




----------



## Jabberwoky (21. Juni 2018)

Daweil schrieb:


> Nächste geplante Upgrades.. eigentlich nichts, bin voll zufrieden. Bin in letzter Zeit doch einige neue Räder gefahren und die new-school Geometrien taugen mir schon sehr, ist dann halt ein etwas anderes Einsatzgebiet mit mehr Geradeausballern. Für nicht ganz so schnelle, evtl. verwinkelte Trails ist der recht kurze Rahmen optimal. Eventuell MT5 oder Zee Bremssättel dran, die Deore sind bei langen Abfahrten dann doch sehr grenzwertig trotz 200er Scheibe vorn. Die neue Debonair Kartusche für die Pike liest sich auch sehr interessant


Schöner "Lebenslauf" Deines Rades, erinnert mich sehr stark an mich.

Mir geht es ähnlich, ich denke das GC2 hat seinen Zenith langsam überschritten und kann sich langsam auf sein Altenteil vorbereiten. Davor habe ich ihm jedoch noch eine 2x11 XTR gegönnt, die sind aktuell günstig gebraucht zu bekommen.

Nächstes Jahr wird wohl was neues fällig, was ist aber noch offen. Wobei ich leicht Richtung Liteville schiele. Wenn ich da günstig ein MK13 oder MK14 Rahmen schiessen kann, wars das fürs GC2.


----------



## Jabberwoky (21. Juni 2018)

@Wurzelpassage Soulfire, schönes Ratt ....... aber warum diese quitschegrünen Leitungen? 

Ansonsten passt es, nehm ich so. Meine Garage ist offen, kannst das Ratt rein stellen.


----------



## Wurzelpassage (21. Juni 2018)

@Jabberwoky . Dazu gehört ein Teamtrikot und ich finde, es ist mal etwas anderes.


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. Juni 2018)

@Daweil 
schöne Umbaustory, und endlich sieht man mal was anderes als die Standart Monarch Dämpfer 
Bin auch noch am überlegen mir irgendwann evtl mal nen anderen Dämpfer zum testen zuzulegen.


----------



## oliiii (23. Juni 2018)

@Daweil
Schöne Evolutionsgeschichte deines Bikes. Das ermutigt mich auch mal nach 2.5 Jahren GC zu äußern.



 



Meines ist noch viel näher an der Ausgangsaustattung: Pike, Monarch, XM1501, 2x10 SLX/XT 24/38 11-36, Deore Bremse, Reverb 125.

Umgebaut wurde: Übersetzung vorne auf 20/34, Newmen Cockpit (50mm Vorbau) mit Carbonlenker (750mm), Huberbuchsen, Wheels MFG Adapterinnenlager (um diese nervigen Pressfitadapterhülsen loszubekommen)

Aktuell stört mich eigentlich nur der geringe Hub der Reverb von 125mm. Das wird sich noch irgendwann ändern. Favorit ist aktuell die OneUp Sattelstütze mit 170mm, die geht gerade so noch rein.
In meiner Deore Bremse verglasen öfter mal Beläge (Sinter Shimano), da werde ich noch etwas mit Belägen experimentieren. Bei den Resign war es noch schlimmer. Immerhin kosten Shimano Beläge nicht die Welt.
Für 1x12 bräuchte ich ein 28er Blatt und damit auch eine neue Kurbel->lohnt sich nicht.
Einzige Enttäuschung waren die XM1501, da ist mittlerweile die dritte Nabe auf Garantie drin.

Ich bin vor kurzem im Rahmen der Specialized Trail Days in Kranjska Gora im Bikepark ein neues Stumpjumper 29 2018 im direkten Vergleich zu meinem GC probegefahren. Am Ende war ich vom Stumpi enttäuscht...holziges, nicht schluckfreudiges Fahrwerk im Vergleich zu meinem GC, welches mir Selbstvertrauen in steilen ruppigen Passagen genommen hat. Mit kurzem Vorbau braucht sich das GC aktuell noch lange nicht verstecken.

Mein GC hat nun knappe 6000km auf dem Buckel, unter Anderem Gardasee, Finale Ligure, einen Alpencross, diverse Alpenausflüge und Bikeparkeinsätze, ein Marathonrennen und von "über dem Zenit" kann noch keine Rede sein ;-).

Gruß Oli


----------



## Airshot (23. Juni 2018)

Samma ist der Sattel nicht zu weit vorne ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliiii (23. Juni 2018)

Fühlt sich für mich am angenehmsten an . Trete nicht gern von hinten an steilen Rampen und mit meinen 1.73m ist das Bike in M so auch noch lang genug. Knielot stimmt auch in etwa.


----------



## rumag (25. Juni 2018)

oliiii schrieb:


> @Daweil
> Schöne Evolutionsgeschichte deines Bikes. Das ermutigt mich auch mal nach 2.5 Jahren GC zu äußern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 744732 Anhang anzeigen 744733
> ...


Was genau für einen Adapter hast du da verbaut? Pressfit auf BSA?


----------



## oliiii (25. Juni 2018)

Wheels MFG, Adapterlager PF30 auf 24mm Hollowtech II Shimano Kurbeln

Wird im Rahmen verschraubt und ist bei mir knarzfrei. Die Kugellager können wohl einzeln getauscht werden.


 
Hier sind alle Möglichkeiten, um die Hülse loszubekommen, aufgelistet:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hol...eie-und-dauerhaltbare-loesung-gesucht.870220/

Gruß Oli


----------



## rumag (25. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Info. Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Ich habe ein Soulfire. Aber das hat auch Pressfit Tretlager. Leider............


----------



## Airshot (25. Juni 2018)

Moin, weiß vielleicht einer wie, und von wo man das Hauptlager austreibt ?
Oder braucht man spezielles Werkzeug .


----------



## oliiii (25. Juni 2018)

Wurde hier beschrieben:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erf...anite-chief-2015.740598/page-14#post-13904638


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (16. September 2018)

Eine Woche Davos Klosters


----------



## lieselgangster (21. September 2018)

Seit Anfang der Woche auch Besitzer eines Granite Chief2


----------



## Marc2780 (24. September 2018)

Zufrieden mit deiner Wahl?


----------



## Marc2780 (24. September 2018)




----------



## Marc2780 (24. September 2018)

Was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## lieselgangster (24. September 2018)

Nach aktuell 100km ja. 

Crankbrother stamp 3


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. September 2018)

In diesem Urlaub waren das die letzten Trails (Tremalzo, Navene) mit meinem Granite Chief 2.













In den vier Jahren mit dem Rad habe ich Rotz und Wasser geschwitzt, auf steilen Anstiegen teilweise geflucht, verzweifelt ohne Navi nach dem richtigen Weg gesucht, mir blutige Schienbeine aber keine bösen Stürze mit schlimmeren Verletzungen eingefangen, mit Stolz auf meine Leistung viele Gipfel und Ziele erreicht, am Berg genussvoll das Panorama betrachtet und die Ruhe genossen, Bergab die für mich schönsten Trails befahren, meine Skills verbessert, ein dickes breites Grinsen auf dem Trail .... mit anderen Worten, es war eine geile Zeit mit dem GC2.

Es ist nun durch ein Liteville ersetzt worden und der Rahmen wird bald im Bikemarkt einen neuen Besitzer suchen ........


----------



## Airshot (24. September 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> am Berg genussvoll das Panorama betrachtet und die Ruhe genossen,


Auch ein Lone Ranger


----------



## Bul (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bisschen Wind in die Bude bringen. Deswegen hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Granite Chief aus dem Jahre 2009.


----------



## jonalisa (14. Oktober 2018)

Bul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bisschen Wind in die Bude bringen. Deswegen hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Granite Chief aus dem Jahre 2009.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 783555 Anhang anzeigen 783556 Anhang anzeigen 783557



Was ein bisschen Farbe ausmachen kann.
Ein echtes Prachtstück hast du da.
Die Farbgebung ist dir super gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (14. Oktober 2018)

Überm Winter kommt noch ne neue Bremse, der Rest läuft wie Sau


----------



## Airshot (14. Oktober 2018)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> der Rest läuft wie Sau


wat isses Uncle oder Chief


----------



## locke_lancelot (14. Oktober 2018)

ist nen Uncle.
- Gabel und Dämpfer wahren bei Fahrrad-Fahrwerk zum Tuning (MST Kartusche)
- Reverb wurde gegen ne Bikeyoke Revive 
getauscht
- 2x10 wurde gegen 1x11 getauscht
- Shimano Bremsscheiben wurden gegen Trickstuff Dächle hd getauscht


----------



## Bul (15. Oktober 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Was ein bisschen Farbe ausmachen kann.
> Ein echtes Prachtstück hast du da.
> Die Farbgebung ist dir super gelungen.



Vielen Dank, das hört man gerne


----------



## sammy12300 (5. November 2018)

@locke:
Nach der Gabel bei mir, bin ich auch wegen des Monarch Plus am überlegen wegen eines Tunings. Mich stört vor allem, dass er wenig Gegenhalt bietet und tief im Federweg hängt. Gleichzeitig nutze ich nie den gesamten Federweg hinten. Fahre meist mit ca. 30% Sag ohne Spacer. Was hast du machen lassen und hat es sich gelohnt? (liegt das eher an der Hinterbaukinematik oder am Dämpfer selber? Eine gefühlt sehr progressive Kurve???)

Bin auch sehr glücklich mit meinem (besonders seit AWK und MST Kartusche in der Yari...). Frage mich wirklich, warum man das nicht häufiger sieht?


----------



## locke_lancelot (5. November 2018)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> @locke:
> Nach der Gabel bei mir, bin ich auch wegen des Monarch Plus am überlegen wegen eines Tunings. Mich stört vor allem, dass er wenig Gegenhalt bietet und tief im Federweg hängt. Gleichzeitig nutze ich nie den gesamten Federweg hinten. Fahre meist mit ca. 30% Sag ohne Spacer. Was hast du machen lassen und hat es sich gelohnt? (liegt das eher an der Hinterbaukinematik oder am Dämpfer selber? Eine gefühlt sehr progressive Kurve???)
> 
> Bin auch sehr glücklich mit meinem (besonders seit AWK und MST Kartusche in der Yari...). Frage mich wirklich, warum man das nicht häufiger sieht?



Hey ja genau die Symptome hatte ich mit dem Dämpfer auch. Lag auch bei knapp 30% Sag und gefühlt stand er immer tief im Federweg.
Hatte vorher viel rumprobiert und bin ihn nachher mit 2 Spacern gefahren, da stand er gefühlt besser im Federweg, aber war auch leider nicht mehr so sensibel. 
Hab ihn dann zum Service geschickt und gleichzeitig ein MST Tuning machen lassen.
Hier der originale Text:

*MST TUNING*

Schnellere Reaktionszeit
Verbessertes Ansprechverhalten
Erhöhte Traktion
Mehr Bremskontrolle
Dieses Tuning Kit ersetzt den originalen Kolben des ROCK SHOX MONARCH PLUS. Das Shimstack der Druck- und Zugstufe wird dabei individuell auf dich und dein Bike angepasst. Dadurch wird ein optimaler Einstellbereich und beste Funktion erreicht. Ein neues Midvalve mit optimierten Ports für einen verbesserten Ölfluss und Igus Gleitring für minimale Reibung. Die individuell abgestimmte Zugstufe erhohöht die Traktion und somit die Fahrsicherheit. Bessere Zurükgewinnung des Federwgs über den gesamten Federbereich. Die neu abgestimmte Druckstufe und das überarbeitete Headvalve, bieten ein stabiles Fahrverhalten ohne Durchsacken und einen aktiveren Hinterbau. Kein Verhärten bei schnellen Schlagfolgen, dass schont die Arme. Effektivere Federwegausnutzung bei harten Schlägen oder Landungen.
Fahr ihn jetzt ohne Spacer und auch mit knapp 30% Sag, er steht super im Federweg und ist Mega sensibel. Also ich würds immer wieder tun


----------



## sammy12300 (5. November 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Zwei Spacer habe ich auch mal probiert, aber da wurd es nur bockiger und hat noch viel weniger Federweg genutzt. Werde wohl Service und Tuning machen und zusätzlich noch die Huber Buchsen. Wenn das dann genauso geschmeidig läuft wie die Gabel wäre das grandios.


----------



## Denyodp (26. Februar 2019)

Hi!

Seit gestern bin ich auch auf einem Rose Bike unterwegs. Ein Rose Pro Cross Gravel ergänzt nun wunderbar mein MTB. Die erste 80 KM Tour direkt von Rose Bocholt nach Hause konnte ich gestern genießen und freue mich nun auf viele Kilometer mit dem neuen rad


----------



## >ghostrider< (9. März 2019)

Winterprojekt abgeschlossen: 2013er beef cake reloaded!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (27. März 2019)

Ground Control von 12/2017



Herzstück ist der 3/11 XT-Antrieb. 22-30-40 und 11-40. Diese Bandbreite nutze ich bei jeder Fahrt. Ich liebe steile und technisch schwierige Auffahrten und bin auf flachen Transfer-Etappen gern flott unterwegs. Die von vorn angelenkten Umwerfer der Shimano 8000er Reihe schalten so locker wie noch nie. Große Gangsprünge sind fast so leicht wie hinten ein einfacher Gangwechsel.
Die Rose-Monteure wollten erst nicht und haben dann den Zug am Rahmen entlang gelegt, wo er natürlich schabt. Es war ein Leichtes, das unterere Gewinde des Flaschenhalters ein bischen aufzubohren und den Zug durchzufädeln. Am Steuerrohr gabs einen freien Ausgang.



Auch sonst komplette Wunschausstattung in individueller Konfiguration:
Rock Shox Pike, Reverb Stealth, Monarch
DT Swiss M 1700 Spline Two 27,5" mit Fat Albert 2,35 vorn und Nobby Nic 2,35 hinten
Komplette XT-Gruppe
Race Face Turbine Lenker (700mm) und Vorbau, Odi Rogue Griffe
Größe S bei Körper 169cm und Schritt 76cm
Das Innenlager war bald hinüber, Shimanos Hollowtech BSA (erste Version) im eingepressten Kunsstoffgewinden verschraubt. Wie soll das funktionieren? Wurde auf Garantie zu RaceFace pressfit umgebaut.

Das Ergebnis ist ein spritziges Trailbike mit Potential fürs Grobe.


----------



## Airshot (2. April 2019)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Herzstück ist der 3/11 XT-Antrieb. 22-30-40 und 11-40.


----------



## alvis (23. April 2019)

Hier nochmal meins,
nach Gabel-Update

Psycho-Path


----------



## schoopi (24. April 2019)

Seit nem halben Jahr stolzer Besitzer eines Pro Cross Apex und es gefällt mir jeden Tag besser. Mit dem Laufradsatz von Fulcrum, anderem Sattel  Sattelstütze  und Pedale in Rahmengröße 60 gewogene 9,2 kg. 
Gruß schoopi


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Mai 2019)

So, jetzt will aber auch mal...

Granite Chief 2 Modell 17/18 in L und wie man sieht in schwarz.
Beim Abholen zur Probefahrt noch mit den roten DMR Vault von meinem DHler , später dann auf schwarze gewechselt.

- Pike RC Boost 150mm
- Deluxe RT3 metric 210x55
- alles XT, Shifter XTR, KB 34Z, 11-46
- MT7 (Upgrade: Floating Discs + HC1 Hebel)
- Spline M1700
- Nobby Nic 2,6" + C4 Latex
- Reverb Stealth 150mm (fliegt raus!)
- 3ox Lowriser 16° Backsweep
- 711 Tech & Trail medium
- Koryak 60mm
- Evoke RL
- irgendein Flaschenhalter und ne Coca Cola gebrandete Flasche


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. Mai 2019)

sieht gut aus in schwarz, nur die Sache mit den Speichen sagt mir nich so zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Mai 2019)

Achsooo jaaa, ganz vergessen! Die 3M Leuchtstreifen! Ich mag sie...

Wenn ich damit im Halbdunkel angestrahlt werde sieht das schon geil aus.
Und ein bisschen "Gesehenwerden" braucht so ein Tarnkappenbomber dann doch, fand ich...


Mit den Hope Floating Discs mit blauen Spidern sieht es jetzt im Übrigen noch deutlich schicker aus. Muss mal bald gescheite Bilder machen...


----------



## rider1970 (8. Mai 2019)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> So, jetzt will aber auch mal...
> 
> Granite Chief 2 Modell 17/18 in L und wie man sieht in schwarz.
> Beim Abholen zur Probefahrt noch mit den roten DMR Vault von meinem DHler , später dann auf schwarze gewechselt.
> ...



Schickes Teil 
Warum soll die Reverb raus? Schlechte Erfahrungen?

Verstehe ich das richtig, das du die 2,6er NN mit 26" Michelin Latex Schläuchen fährst?


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Mai 2019)

Danke!

Hast du ganz richtig verstanden. 26er Michelin Latex MTB in den 27,5er 2,6" Nobbys.
Genügend Quellen sagen, dass sie die sogar in 29er Reifen problemlos fahren, da dachte ich ich versuche es mal...
Bin vorher 5 Jahre lang die selben zwei Latex-Schläuche ohne Panne gefahren. Rollwiderstand spürbar geringer, als mit Butyl-Schläuchen. Daher wollte ich die wieder fahren...


Und die Reverb, tja... Das ist für mich die mieseste Stütze ever! Ich verachte und hasse sie! Im alten Bike hatte ich 4 Reverbs, alles verschiedene Modelljahre, alle problembehaftet und nach kurzer Zeit defekt. Nie repariert, immer 'ne Neue bekommen. Da ist Rock Shox wirklich schlecht.

Und diese hier jetzt war gleich nach dem Kauf des Bikes defekt, genau wie die MT7. Rose Service war auch katastrophal. Also mein Stelldichein mit dem Bike war alles andere als gut...
Kommt davon, wenn man nach knapp 20 Jahren mal ein Bike nicht selbst aufbaut, sondern komplett kauft...

Es wird wohl noch eine Bikeyoke Revive 2 für die Reverb kommen...


----------



## locke_lancelot (12. Mai 2019)

neu ist nur der Vorderreifen


----------



## rider1970 (12. Mai 2019)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hast du ganz richtig verstanden. 26er Michelin Latex MTB in den 27,5er 2,6" Nobbys.
> Genügend Quellen sagen, dass sie die sogar in 29er Reifen problemlos fahren, da dachte ich ich versuche es mal...
> ...



Bin ebenfalls lange Jahre die c4 gefahren, auch beim Umstieg auf 27,5. Mit den 2,4er contis (mk2 und tk) hat das noch prima funktioniert, als ich dann aber auf 2,6 gewechselt habe sind mir beide gerissen beim aufpumpen- deshalb meine Frage


----------



## MetalWarrior (12. Mai 2019)

Ah ok, das war bei mir kein Problem. War aber ein böser Akt die Nobbys wieder aufzuziehen. Schlimmer als jeder noch so stabile DH Reifen, den ich bisher hatte...
Ohne meinen Pedros DH Reifenheber wäre ich gescheitert...
Bestimmt hohe Toleranzen beim Durchmesser...

Vorige Woche bin ich beim Hochfahren einer kleinen Treppe etwas dümmlich mit dem Vorderrad auf die Kante der obersten Stufe gedotz. Und das mit momentan knapp über 100 kg fahrfertig. Voller Durchschlag!  Aber der Latexschlauch hat gehalten. Butyl wäre bestimmt durch gewesen...


----------



## rider1970 (12. Mai 2019)

Ja, gut möglich 
Die Michelin's halten schon was aus


----------



## sepp0 (29. Mai 2019)




----------



## sepp0 (21. Juni 2019)




----------



## franksteel (21. Juni 2019)

pure.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dalinski (19. August 2019)

Count Solo 4, 2018er Modell.


----------



## Skaddler (21. August 2019)

Mein Psycho Path. Ein paar kleine Änderungen sind zwar seitdem erfolgt, aber man erkennt es natürlich noch immer.


----------



## burntaler (29. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss die Sattelstuetze an meinem 2017/18 Granite Chief ersetzen. Wer weiss den Sattelstuetzendurchmesser? Hab leider keine Schieblehre.

Danke!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. August 2019)

burntaler schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss die Sattelstuetze an meinem 2017/18 Granite Chief ersetzen. Wer weiss den Sattelstuetzendurchmesser? Hab leider keine Schieblehre.
> 
> ...


Hi,
der Sattelstützdurchmesser ist 31,6 mm

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Bluebird22 (14. September 2019)

Mein neues Psycho Path, also das 2019er Modell.


----------



## ElKacho (28. September 2019)

Count Solo 2


----------



## Lassemann (3. Oktober 2019)

Nabend zusammen! 
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein Root Miller gekauft. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Rad! 
Das einzige, was ich an dem Rad zum Serienzustand geändert habe ist die Sattelstütze und die Reifen!


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. November 2019)

apropo Root Miller, ich seh da was neues kommen


----------



## Jabberwoky (21. November 2019)

Granite Chief sieht aus wie Ausverkauf  und der Uncle ist nicht mehr um Programm....... evtl. der Ersatz?

Zeit wird, dass da was neues kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (30. November 2019)

Count Solo 3 MJ 2019.


----------



## dalinski (2. Dezember 2019)

Alu meets Carbon: Count Solo und Psycho Path


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (16. Dezember 2019)

Bin super zufrieden mit meinem neuen Thrill Hill. Echt ein schickes Ding. Und fährt sich richtig geil. 














Diese und weitere Fotos gibt's auch in größer in meinem flickr-Album zum Thrill Hill. 
Und noch ein paar weitere in meinem normalen Stream.


----------



## Blacks05 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hier stand nix gscheids.


----------



## ziploader (25. Dezember 2019)

Wirklich schön das Bike.


----------



## styl0 (25. Dezember 2019)

@dalinski:
Ist das nen Count Solo 4? Oder hast du die DT Swiss extra konfiguriert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dalinski (26. Dezember 2019)

@styl0 , yepp, ein CS4. Das 3er (und kleiner) wäre ein "bikenow" und nicht konfigurierbar gewesen.


----------



## styl0 (27. Dezember 2019)

dalinski schrieb:


> @styl0 , yepp, ein CS4. Das 3er (und kleiner) wäre ein "bikenow" und nicht konfigurierbar gewesen.


Ah ok. Kurze Frage zum Sattel (sofern du noch den originalen X3 Flow Fec hast) : Meiner hat sich im Schrittbereich abgerubbelt, sieht aus als ob sich eine hauchdünne Folie löst. Wie ist das bei deinem Sattel? Stört mich nicht wirklich, aber seltsam ists schon.


----------



## Oerek (4. Januar 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Granite Chief sieht aus wie Ausverkauf  und der Uncle ist nicht mehr um Programm....... evtl. der Ersatz?
> 
> Zeit wird, dass da was neues kommt





locke_lancelot schrieb:


> apropo Root Miller, ich seh da was neues kommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 941231
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 941232




Da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Enduro bin habe ich beim Rose Support mal angefragt ob das Uncle Jimbo denn 2020 auch kommt.

Antwort war, es wird durch das neue Root Miller ersetzt, welches deutlich mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt sein soll.
Bestellbar wohl ab April. Daten, Preise oder Bilder konnte/durfte er mir keine liefern 

Ich würde ja auf min. 160mm v/h hoffen, dann würde ich es mit in die engere Auswahl nehmen!

Gruß


----------



## dalinski (5. Januar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Kurze Frage zum Sattel (sofern du noch den originalen X3 Flow Fec hast) : Meiner hat sich im Schrittbereich abgerubbelt, sieht aus als ob sich eine hauchdünne Folie löst. Wie ist das bei deinem Sattel? Stört mich nicht wirklich, aber seltsam ists schon.



Bei meinem Sattel sind keine Verschleißerscheinungen sichtbar, alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Jabberwoky (5. Januar 2020)

Oerek schrieb:


> Antwort war, es wird durch das neue Root Miller ersetzt, welches deutlich mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt sein soll.
> Bestellbar wohl ab April. Daten, Preise oder Bilder konnte/durfte er mir keine liefern
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann tipp ich mal auf das hier, was im Rahmen des IBC Kleinhersteller Veranstaltung gesehen wurde. 

160 mm gehe ich mal nicht von aus. Wird wohl wie überall angeboten ein abfahrtsorientiertes Trailbike sein. Für Enduro gibt es ja noch das Pikes Peak.


----------



## AnungUnRama (15. Januar 2020)

Count Solo 3 L 29


----------



## Blacks05 (16. Januar 2020)

Mein "neues" Pikes Peak nach der 2. Ausfahrt.


----------



## Flohmanti (2. Februar 2020)

Mein neues "gebrauchtes" Granite Chief 2 nach dem Auspacken.  

Gestern einmal um den Block geradelt. Das potente Fahrwerk bügelt alles glatt. Richtig nice! Wie Fahren aufm Sofa.


----------



## Jabberwoky (23. Februar 2020)

War heute auf der f.r.e.e. Messe in München am Rose Stand. Nach Aussagen am Stand soll Anfang April ein neues Granite Chief und Ground Control vorgestellt werden.

Mehr war leider nicht heraus zu bekommen.


----------



## alvis (23. Februar 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Nach Aussagen am Stand soll Anfang April ein neues Granite Chief und Ground Control vorgestellt werden.



Das habe ich beim bestellen von 
Thrill-Hill auch erfahren .
Wobei bei ich lediglich vom 
Ground-Control als 29er
&&&&&&&
vom 
ROOT-Miller 
gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Februar 2020)

Das neue Root Miller ist schick keine Frage, nur leider hängt Rose mal wieder damit hinterher. die hättens deutlich früher vorstellen sollen


----------



## alvis (24. Februar 2020)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Das neue Root Miller ist schick keine Frage, nur leider hängt Rose mal wieder damit hinterher. die hättens deutlich früher vorstellen sollen


Wo hast du das denn schon gesehen?


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Februar 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn schon gesehen?



Bei Instagram gesehen


----------



## Flohmanti (25. Februar 2020)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Bei Instagram gesehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 985564Anhang anzeigen 985565
> Anhang anzeigen 985566
> Anhang anzeigen 985567


Nice! Mal was anderes - ich zitiere die Farbgebung eines anderen FORUMSBIKERS hier: "Desperate-Housewives-Türkis".


----------



## rider1970 (25. Februar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Nice! Mal was anderes - ich zitiere die Farbgebung eines anderen FORUMSBIKERS hier: "Desperate-Housewives-Türkis".



"Pastell " vergessen   
Wenn schon zitieren dann bitte richtig 

Prinzipiell finde ich die Farbe nicht verkehrt, aber halt gefühlt mittlerweile bei jedem 2. Hersteller zu sehen...


----------



## Lassemann (26. Februar 2020)

Ich finde das Bilder und die Farbe geil. Weil mein bmx auch in der Farbe lackieren. 
Die Farbe ist ja jetzt schon teilweise beim Root Miller! 
Ich finde es geil!


----------



## Walsumer1980 (29. Februar 2020)

Heute abgeholt


----------



## styl0 (29. Februar 2020)

Kann es sein das die "Gumminippel" die normal die Durchlässe fürs Kabel vom Umwerfer verschließen fehlen?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (29. Februar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die "Gumminippel" die normal die Durchlässe für den Umwerfer verschließen fehlen?



Jetzt wo du es sagst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (29. Februar 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst?



Hab ma schnell auf der Roseseite guguckt,da sind die auf den Bildern auch nicht?


----------



## styl0 (29. Februar 2020)

Meins hat die...deswegen wunderts mich. Gehören eigentlich auch ran...


----------



## Walsumer1980 (29. Februar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Meins hat die...deswegen wunderts mich. Gehören eigentlich auch ran...



Klar,aber hättest du nix gesagt,wär's mir nich aufgefallen,werd Montag ma anrufen,danke Adlerauge?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (2. März 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Meins hat die...deswegen wunderts mich. Gehören eigentlich auch ran...



Hab gerade angerufen,werden zugeschickt


----------



## styl0 (2. März 2020)

Alles klar. Dann ist ja alles paletti


----------



## Walsumer1980 (2. März 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann ist ja alles paletti


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huegelreiter_ (7. März 2020)

Meine "Wüsten-Rose" 






"Desert Rose" on flickr


----------



## Walsumer1980 (7. März 2020)

Heute endlich mal gutes Wetter und ne längere Tour


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. März 2020)

Hey den Spot kennt mein Rose auch


----------



## Airshot (7. März 2020)

puh , so alle Lager nach 3 Jahre neu..


----------



## Flohmanti (8. März 2020)

Airshot schrieb:


> puh , so alle Lager nach 3 Jahre neu..Anhang anzeigen 991511
> Anhang anzeigen 991513Anhang anzeigen 991515Anhang anzeigen 991520
> Anhang anzeigen 991518


Hey Airshot, du Hamsterbacke. 
Sag mal, hast Du die Shimano XT Plattformpedalen? Erkenne ich das richtig? Sind die gut, kannste die empfehlen?


----------



## Airshot (8. März 2020)

Ja ich finde sie gut


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2020)

Nicht zu schwer?


----------



## Airshot (9. März 2020)

Google doch ..


----------



## Panigale1299 (11. März 2020)

Auch hier möchte ich mein Thrillhill 2020 teilen
10,30kg fahrfertig inkl. Pedalen


----------



## Airshot (11. März 2020)

Geile Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (6. April 2020)

Ich möchte euch in dieser seltsamen Zeit an einem kleinen Update teilhaben lassen.
Da ich mit dem Verhalten und Grip des Maxxis Ikon nicht warm geworden bin, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Nachfolger. An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die Kombi Conti CK und RK in der BlackChilli Protection Ausführung. Eigentlich bin ich mit dieser sehr zufrieden, aber ich wollte etwas neues testen und da bin ich auf Wolfpack gestoßen.

Zuerst wollte ich die WP Speed in 2.4 testen, jedoch wollte ich nicht so lange warten, außerdem hat der Hinterbau in meinen Thrillhill nicht unendlich viel Platz geboten. 
Die Entscheidung viel auf die WP Kombi Race am Vorderrad und Speed am Hinterrad in 2.2" Breite.
Der Erste Eindruck ist wirklich gut und Gewicht passt auch ( -182gr im Vergleich zum Satz Ikon)


----------



## Flohmanti (6. April 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch in dieser seltsamen Zeit an einem kleinen Update teilhaben lassen.
> Da ich mit dem Verhalten und Grip des Maxxis Ikon nicht warm geworden bin, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Nachfolger. An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die Kombi Conti CK und RK in der BlackChilli Protection Ausführung. Eigentlich bin ich mit dieser sehr zufrieden, aber ich wollte etwas neues testen und da bin ich auf Wolfpack gestoßen.
> 
> Zuerst wollte ich die WP Speed in 2.4 testen, jedoch wollte ich nicht so lange warten, außerdem hat der Hinterbau in meinen Thrillhill nicht unendlich viel Platz geboten.
> ...


-182 Gr weniger ist doch gut! Die Reifen sehen optisch gut aus, der Schriftzug erinnert stark an Schwalbe Pneus.
Ich hätte Skinwall Reifen - wie die Maxxis - an deinem Bike super gefunden. Passen perfekt zu dem Grün. 
Viel Spaß mit den neuen Reifen.


----------



## Flohmanti (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Kamera ist total doof. Anbei ein paar Bilder meines Granite Chiefs nach kleiner Pimpung mit Onza IBEX 



Skinwall Reifen und ODI Griffen in der VANS Edition. Ich mag das Rad.


----------



## Smashr0x (24. Mai 2020)

Hier mein erstes (und bereits geliebtes) MTB - Count Solo.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (24. Mai 2020)

Smashr0x schrieb:


> Hier mein erstes (und bereits geliebtes) MTB - Count Solo.



Is das das 2er?


----------



## Smashr0x (24. Mai 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Is das das 2er?


Leider nein - "nur" das 1er. Für das 2er hatte mein Budget nicht gereicht, welches ich bereits für dieses Bike um 100% erweitert hatte.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (24. Mai 2020)

Smashr0x schrieb:


> Leider nein - "nur" das 1er. Für das 2er hatte mein Budget nicht gereicht, welches ich bereits für dieses Bike um 100% erweitert hatte.



Is doch egal, nachrüsten kann man immer, hab meins jetzt seit 3 Monaten, bin aber auch noch voll zufrieden??


----------



## Smashr0x (24. Mai 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Is doch egal, nachrüsten kann man immer, hab meins jetzt seit 3 Monaten, bin aber auch noch voll zufrieden??



"Noch"? Spielst schon mit dem Gedanken umzusteigen?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (24. Mai 2020)

Smashr0x schrieb:


> "Noch"? Spielst schon mit dem Gedanken umzusteigen?



Ne, werd bei meinem auch nix umrüsten, ich hab ja das 3er, guck mich nur gerade nach nem Gravelbike um?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (11. Juni 2020)

Heute endlich wieder unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## styl0 (18. Juni 2020)

Kleine Feierabendrunde, mit neuen Ankern.


----------



## Bri4n0c0nn0r (19. Juni 2020)

Mein erstes Bike seit 10 Jahren


----------



## alvis (19. Juni 2020)

Dann will ich mein Thrill-Hill in Größe XL hier auch mal zeigen


----------



## ipq (21. Juni 2020)

Rose Count Solo 3 (2020). Heute einen längeren Ausflug gemacht. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## TilmannG (21. Juni 2020)

Hier mein AL Werks von 2005. Viele Jahre das ultimative Schlachtross - zu jeder Jahreszeit, in Gelände in dem  man heute kein Hardtail mehr sieht. 50 Ketten, ein halbes Dutzend Tretlager und ebensoviele Bremsscheiben nur vorn hat es verdaut. Aber es gibt auch noch originale Parts: die Sattelstütze, das Vorderrad (die DT-Onyx wurde noch nie geöffnet) und die Louise FR Bremsen. Deren Griffe klappern immer noch munter vor sich her.
2017 kam ein Trail-Fully dazu, und als letztes Jahr ein 29er Race-Hardtail den Fuhrpark ergänzte, da war sein Schicksal besiegelt: es wurde zum Alltagsrad degradiert. Und wird so weiterhin fast täglich ausgeführt. Die barends kamen gerade runter und mal wieder ein neuer Steuersatz wurde eingepresst. Es wird noch viele Jahre laufen - an den Schweißnähten wird es jedenfalls nicht scheitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipq (21. Juni 2020)

@TilmannG , dieser Thread ist für Rose Bikes


----------



## TilmannG (21. Juni 2020)

Zuckerbrause mag ich nicht, sonst hätte ich natürlich extra einen neuen Faden gestartet...


----------



## ziploader (22. Juni 2020)

ipq schrieb:


> @TilmannG , dieser Thread ist für Rose Bikes


@ipq Das ist ein Rose Bike !!
Nennt sich AL-Werks


----------



## TilmannG (22. Juni 2020)

Die Geschichte von Rose und der Vorgänger-Fahrradmarke RedBull ist hier kurz erklärt.
Danke für die Rekonstruktion - Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## Zweitopf (20. Juli 2020)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Radl vorstellen.
Nach der Ankunft musste die Mt500 für eine XT weichen und es wurde auf Nobby nic tubeless umgerüstet.


----------



## derZimbo (23. Juli 2020)

Huhu,
ist das Tretlager am GroundControl geschraubt oder verpresst?


----------



## Zweitopf (23. Juli 2020)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ist das Tretlager am GroundControl geschraubt oder verpresst?



Ist verschraubt. Ein Shimano Deore Lager.


----------



## derZimbo (23. Juli 2020)

Sehr gut, Danke.
Das gibt Rose garnicht so direkt an (oder ich habs überlesen)
Dann werd ichs im Januar oder so mal bestellen


----------



## ziploader (3. August 2020)

Heute das Pikes Peak 2 eingetroffen.


----------



## Michael-W (4. August 2020)

Airshot schrieb:


> puh , so alle Lager nach 3 Jahre neu..Anhang anzeigen 991511
> Anhang anzeigen 991513Anhang anzeigen 991515Anhang anzeigen 991520
> Anhang anzeigen 991518


Haben sie sich bemerkbar gemacht, oder vorsorglich? Mein Jimbo hat nun dasselbe Alter. Habs zwar immer gut gepflegt, hadere aber ob ich mir die Lager nach der Zeit mal genauer ansehen sollte. 
PS: Wie teuer waren die Lager und hast du sie über Rose gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (4. August 2020)

Michael-W schrieb:


> Haben sie sich bemerkbar gemacht, oder vorsorglich? Mein Jimbo hat nun dasselbe Alter. Habs zwar immer gut gepflegt, hadere aber ob ich mir die Lager nach der Zeit mal genauer ansehen sollte.
> PS: Wie teuer waren die Lager und hast du sie über Rose gekauft?


irgendwie zwischen 40 + 60 €


----------



## Michael-W (4. August 2020)

Airshot schrieb:


> irgendwie zwischen 40 + 60 €


Vermutlich das hier, schätze ich: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-fulls...?product_shape=Standard&article_size=Standard

Nochmal die Frage zum Wechsel, vorsorglich oder aus bestimmten Grund? Bis auf ein Knarzen hat mein Jimbo nichts, das Knarzen führe ich aber auf Pedale oder Sattel zurück. Bin trotzdem interessiert in welchem Rhythmus man die Lager pflegen oder tauschen sollte.


----------



## Airshot (4. August 2020)

Michael-W schrieb:


> Bis auf ein Knarzen hat mein Jimbo nichts, das Knarzen führe ich aber auf Pedale oder Sattel zurück.


hatte ich auch gedacht dann aber nach 3 Jahre n- Duro fahren war das Hauplager am Ende


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. August 2020)

Michael-W schrieb:


> Vermutlich das hier, schätze ich: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-fulls...?product_shape=Standard&article_size=Standard
> 
> Nochmal die Frage zum Wechsel, vorsorglich oder aus bestimmten Grund? Bis auf ein Knarzen hat mein Jimbo nichts, das Knarzen führe ich aber auf Pedale oder Sattel zurück. Bin trotzdem interessiert in welchem Rhythmus man die Lager pflegen oder tauschen sollte.


Wenn Du die Lager wechseln willst steht ab hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-eindruecke-rose-granite-chief-2015.740598/post-13904638
was drin. Ist zwar fürs Granite Chief geschrieben. Das Jimbo ist aber hier baugleich.

Messingbuchsen (siehe Nr. 10 der Explosionszeichnung) :* Art.-Nr.: 1970681*
Stückzahl: 8
EP: 1,95€ 
Empfehle die gleich dazu zu packen.


----------



## Eric_Shun (10. August 2020)

Ground Control - Samstag abgeholt , Sonntag eingeweiht


----------



## Airshot (10. August 2020)

Eric_Shun schrieb:


> Ground Control - Samstag abgeholt , Sonntag eingeweiht


Und wieviel Wochen musstest du drauf warten ? Ich Frage deswegen weil ich jetzt schon 11 Wochen auf mein bestelltes Psycho-path warte


----------



## Eric_Shun (10. August 2020)

Hab am 2.5 bestellt - damals waren 3 Wochen angepeilt ...


----------



## styl0 (11. August 2020)

Airshot schrieb:


> Und wieviel Wochen musstest du drauf warten ? Ich Frage deswegen weil ich jetzt schon 11 Wochen auf mein bestelltes Psycho-path warte



Gibt es das Bike wirklich noch? Zuletzt konnte man nur noch die "S" Variante im Shop wählen. Für die Wartezeit bei dir sehe ich schwarz  
Allerdings bin ich gespannt was und wann da neu kommt.


----------



## Airshot (12. August 2020)

Jetzt schreibt ein ex Blumenladen Groupie

aus 9 Wochen Lieferzeit ( Psychopath 3 ) sind es schon 14 Wochen geworden ,

dann werde ich mich noch mal hier melden ob Rose schon die Servicewüste wie Canon erreicht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (12. August 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Gibt es das Bike wirklich noch? Zuletzt konnte man nur noch die "S" Variante im Shop wählen. Für die Wartezeit bei dir sehe ich schwarz
> Allerdings bin ich gespannt was und wann da neu kommt.


bestellt in XL 29 und schwarz Orange am 02.06.

voraussichtliche Lieferzeit Stand heute September


----------



## alvis (12. August 2020)

Airshot schrieb:


> bestellt in XL 29 und schwarz Orange am 02.06.
> 
> voraussichtliche Lieferzeit Stand heute September


Wie viele andere auch ist Rose da auch u.a aufgrund von Corona auch auf Zulieferer angewiesen.....

Es hakt natürlich bei denen, aber die Menge an Aufträgen muss man erstmal abgearbeitet bekommen.

Freu dich drauf , hab Geduld es lohnt sich....

Ärgerlich ist das allemal, aber wenn du jetzt umswitcht auf ein anderen Hersteller wirst du evtl. schneller ein Bike bekommen....
Aber du möchtest doch das Psycho Path....


----------



## ziploader (13. August 2020)

Canyon bekommst du momentan (fast) garnichts...
Verstehe das auch nicht... Kaufen plötzlich so viele Leute Bikes? Das Problem besteht ja nicht erst 2 Wochen.
Aktuell kann man nur noch beiom lokalen Fachhändler Bikes kaufen, welche Vorrätig sind. Oder irgendwelche hochpreisen Marken. In der Schweiz z.B. Thömus.


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. August 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Verstehe das auch nicht... Kaufen plötzlich so viele Leute Bikes?


Ja, alle Radhersteller haben den Mehrbedarf durch Corona nicht einschätzen können. Sie haben die Saison alles was für das Jahr geordert wurde verkauft. Die Rahmen- und Anbauteilelager sind leer. Mal schnell nachproduzieren ist wohl nicht.

Bezieht sich aber auch auf Ersatzteile. Versuche bereits seit drei Monaten eine Sattelklemme von Salsa zu bekommen...... no way.... Liefertermin komplett unbekannt.


----------



## sepp0 (19. August 2020)

Heute wieder unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Michael-W (22. August 2020)

So, anbei auch mal mein Bike. Mittlerweile ist kaum noch etwas Original. So langsam reizt mich einer neuer Rahmen, bei meinen 1,90m auch gerne mal ein 29er. 
Nur steckt hier sooo viel Arbeit drin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (22. August 2020)

Michael-W schrieb:


> So langsam reizt mich einer neuer


Ich habe bei eBay Kleinanzeigen für meinen 5 Jahre alten Onkel Rubbeldiekatz 1 500 € bekommen




und warte auf PSYCHOPATH 9,3 kg mit Pedale


----------



## basti22382 (23. August 2020)

Root Miller 2...super Bike.


----------



## Michael-W (23. August 2020)

Würde für mein Jimbo sicher auch noch ein Sümmchen bekommen, gerade da viele Teile neu sind.
Wüsste nur nicht ob das nächste wieder ein Rosé wird. Irgendwie fehlt mir ein Nachfolger des Jimbo. Fahre neben Hometrails im Park und S3 Trails, ein Enduro sollte es also wieder sein. Und das PikesPeak überzeugt mich irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## ProDX (17. September 2020)

Rose Backroad AL


----------



## alvis (17. September 2020)

ProDX schrieb:


> Rose Backroad AL
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1117954


Sehr schönes Bike, ich war zu lange unentschlossen bzw. waren die Räder 2 Tage nach der Vorstellung schon ausverkauft in RH 61
Jetzt wird es evtl. doch ein Backroad Carbon in Violett.


----------



## Airshot (17. September 2020)

Die 12 Wochen warten haben sich gelohnt 






Und 3 % Gutschrift ist auch schon da


----------



## alvis (17. September 2020)

@Airshot
ein echt tolles Bike.....
ist das eins der ersten Neuen??

folgend nochmal mein


----------



## Airshot (18. September 2020)

Wie kann man ein Psycho mit so einer Forke schwer Pimpen


----------



## Airshot (18. September 2020)

Rennrad fahren ist was für Pussys ,Gravel was für Kerle


----------



## alvis (18. September 2020)

Airshot schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Psycho mit so einer Forke schwer Pimpen



Was heißt denn schwer pimpen?
Die Gabel wiegt 980 Gramm 
Das Bike 9,2 Kilo
Alternativ habe ich ja noch das 
Thrill-Hill mit 10,20 kg all in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (18. September 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> ist das eins der ersten Neuen??


Für den Rahmen haben die Bocholder ein Designerpreis bekommen.


----------



## Airshot (18. September 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Die Gabel wiegt 980 Gramm


OK  sieht aber schwerer aus


----------



## alvis (18. September 2020)

Airshot schrieb:


> Für den Rahmen haben die Bocholder ein Designerpreis bekommen.


Für das Thrill-Hill....
Stimmt


----------



## Walsumer1980 (18. September 2020)

@alvis, kannst du bitte nochmal dein Thrill mit dieser Speziallackierung posten, machst du leider viel zu selten?


----------



## alvis (18. September 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> machst du leider viel zu selten?


Das hast du Recht   

Ist halt ne geile Fietse ....


----------



## Panigale1299 (23. September 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Was heißt denn schwer pimpen?
> Die Gabel wiegt 980 Gramm
> Das Bike 9,2 Kilo
> Alternativ habe ich ja noch das
> ...



Nur 10,2 kg mit Pedale? Kommt mir sehr leicht vor - vor allem wenn ich die doch schwere LRS Reifen Kombi sehe.


----------



## alvis (24. September 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Nur 10,2 kg mit Pedale? Kommt mir sehr leicht vor - vor allem wenn ich die doch schwere LRS Reifen Kombi sehe.


Die Reifen wurden mittlerweile gegen Cross-King und Race-King getauscht.
Laufräder sind die 1200er die beim 
6er Serie sind.
Ich habe beim Thrill-Hill 6 sonst  lediglich die Bremse gegen eine 
Xtr Bremse getauscht.
Ich denke mit Fox Fahrwerk wäre ich unter 10kg geblieben. 
Wobei mein Hauptaugenmerk nicht beim Gewicht liegt, sondern beim Wohlfühlen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (24. September 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Die Reifen wurden mittlerweile gegen Cross-King und Race-King getauscht.
> Laufräder sind die 1200er die beim
> 6er Serie sind.
> Ich habe beim Thrill-Hill 6 sonst  lediglich die Bremse gegen eine
> ...



Ich meine die 1200er wiegen rund 1450g pro Satz - Die Conti´s sind sicherlich leichter wie die Ikon´s.
Hätte das Gesamtgewicht auf ~300g höher geschätzt.


----------



## alvis (24. September 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ich meine die 1200er wiegen rund 1450g pro Satz - Die Conti´s sind sicherlich leichter wie die Ikon´s.
> Hätte das Gesamtgewicht auf ~300g höher geschätzt.



Ich hätte auch mit mehr gerechnet ,
mit den Ikons war ich noch bei 10,5kg
Naja Glück gehabt bei dem Rahmen un den anderen Teilen. 
Die Sid zählt ja trotz Carbon-Krone nicht zu den leichtesten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (2. Oktober 2020)

Leider nur mit der Handyknipse. Kleine Feierabendrunde (knapp 70km). Neue Sattelstütze, neuer Sattel.


----------



## CaptainKarracho (8. Oktober 2020)

Ein Traum! Ich liebe es!


----------



## SchulleP (8. November 2020)

Diesen Herbst mit dem Root Miller im Åre Bike Park.


----------



## ProDX (11. November 2020)




----------



## Flohmanti (11. November 2020)

ProDX schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1148547


Schickes Bike! Ich stehe ja total auf Skinwall Reifen in der Kombo mit einfarbigen Rahmen.


----------



## schoopi (12. November 2020)

@Flohmanti
Kann ich verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (12. November 2020)

schoopi schrieb:


> @Flohmanti
> Kann ich verstehen



5,5 Km weiter südlich würde ich mal schätzen




Und ca. 200m weiter nördlich


----------



## schoopi (12. November 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> 5,5 Km weiter südlich würde ich mal schätzen
> Anhang anzeigen 1148815
> 
> Und ca. 200m weiter nördlich
> ...


Ist schon ne schöne Gegend da. Auch zum radfahren.


----------



## skaster (13. November 2020)

schoopi schrieb:


> Ist schon ne schöne Gegend da. Auch zum radfahren.


Wenn die >7 Stunden Fahrt nicht wären.

Weil Galerie, kein Post ohne Bild:

Sonnenbaden:





Es fährt kein Zug nach Nirgendwo:


----------



## styl0 (24. Februar 2021)

Nix los hier? Alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Lassemann (24. Februar 2021)

Nix da Winterschlaf!


----------



## Panigale1299 (24. Februar 2021)

#nooffseason 

Im Winter verbinde ich virtuelles Training auf ZWIFT mit MTB am Wochenende. Unter der Woche komme ich einfach nicht dazu


----------



## DeKa79 (24. Februar 2021)

Winterschlaf?


----------



## skaster (24. Februar 2021)

Winterschlaf? 🤔









Nö. 😉


----------



## Airshot (24. Februar 2021)

war wie Skitouren gehen


----------



## Michael-W (1. August 2021)

Immernoch ein Schmuckstück, wobei ich mittlerweile mit einem Propain Tyee liebäugle. Lieferzeiten, Farben, Kabelführung halten mich aber noch ab ^^ 

Stattdessen werde ich wohl mal die Lager angehen müssen. Mein Rad knarzt an vielen Ecken. Kann man da gut und gerne den Rose Lagersatz kaufen oder sollte es etwas anderes sein. Man liest ja hier im Forum gerne mal was von Enduro Bearings usw. Wobei ich da wahrscheinlich nichtmal wüsste was genau ich brauche. 

Nach der Saison werden auch die Verschleißteile am Antrieb ausgetauscht und vermutlich auch die Kurbel. Im Bikepark hat sich zuletzt 3 Mal die Kette um die Kurbel gewickelt und viele hässliche Kerben ins Alu geschnitten. Die Kette war zwar etwas locker und an der Verschleißgrenze, Ursache war aber das mein Innenlager auf der Antriebsseite raus kam und damit die Kettenlinie verschoben hat. Hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt… morgen mal demontieren und prüfen was da los ist 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (1. August 2021)

Michael-W schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt… morgen mal demontieren und prüfen was da los ist 😅


Ich vermute mal Pressfit-Lager Pressung hat sich gelöst. Das ist mit der Grund warum ich diese dummen Dinger nicht mag.



Michael-W schrieb:


> Kann man da gut und gerne den Rose Lagersatz kaufen oder sollte es etwas anderes sein. Man liest ja hier im Forum gerne mal was von Enduro Bearings usw. Wobei ich da wahrscheinlich nichtmal wüsste was genau ich brauche.



Wenn es vom Baujahr passt ist der Rose-Lagersatz hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-eindruecke-rose-granite-chief-2015.740598/post-13917522 beschrieben.

Wenn Du alternativ Enduro-Bearings verwenden willst, hier die Bestellliste der Lager. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-eindruecke-rose-granite-chief-2015.740598/post-13923452

Bei der Lagerbestellung nicht die Messingbuchsen vergessen. Gehen meist schwer raus und sollten gelcih mit getauscht werden.

Messingbuchsen (siehe Nr. 10 der Explosionszeichnung) :* Art.-Nr.: 1970681*
Stückzahl: 8
EP: 1,95€

In dem Thread sind auch noch hilfreiche Tipps zum Lagertausch vorhanden.


----------



## Michael-W (1. August 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal Pressfit-Lager Pressung hat sich gelöst. Das ist mit der Grund warum ich diese dummen Dinger nicht mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir. Mein UC ist von 2016, eine Explosionszeichnung hat Rose hoffentlich noch online.

Sind die Enduro Bearings dem Rose Satz denn überlegen? Sie werben ja zumindest damit, das die Max. Anzahl an Kugeln enthalten ist. Oder ist beides qualitativ gleichwertig?

bzgl des Innenlagers, ich dachte das sei BSA. Was ist das für ein Dreck, Pressfit to BSA? Da die eine Seite eh etwas rausstand ging der Adapter mit der Lagerschale raus. Die andere Seite sitzt dermaßen fest dass ich die Lagerschale nicht rausgedreht kriege. Werkzeug greift wegen der Strebe direkt darüber auch nicht wirklich. Und ein Werkzeug zum raus oder einpressen habe ich auch nicht.

Da ich ohnehin an den Antrieb dran will, was soll ich machen? Ein richtiges Pressfit Innenlager kaufen und montieren, oder versuchen diesen Adapter wieder einzupressen?


----------



## Jabberwoky (1. August 2021)

Die Explosionszeichnung vom Uncle unterscheidet sich bei den Lagern nicht vom Granit-Chief. Da hat Rose das gleiche Zeug verbaut.
Soweit ich weiß ist nur die Rahmen-Geo unterschiedlich.

Ob Enduro-Bearings oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Sie werben zumindest mit besserer Qualität. Einige schwören drauf. Der Rose-Satz war damals ziemlich teuer, ich glaube der selbst zusammengestellte Enduro-Bearings-Satz war dann sogar billiger. Du kannst aber Standardlager verwenden, die sind dann noch günstiger.

Ja, der Apapter..... hab mich damals auch geärgert dass da sowas verbaut wurde. Ich würde ihn erneuern. Wenn Du keinen Zugriff auf das richtige Werkzeug hast, würde ich Dir empfehlen einen freundlichen Radhändler zu fragen, ob er das für Dich einbauen kann.
Bei falschen Werkzeug ist schnell mal der Rahmen versaut und damit dann Schrott. Wäre an der falschen Stelle gespart.

Ich bin nur Hobbybastler, eventuell gibts noch weitere Tipps.


----------



## Michael-W (1. August 2021)

Jetzt wo das Rad andauernd knarzt und ich dann diesen Adapter sehe, habe ich halt ganz klar das Ding im Verdacht 😅 ich musste bisher noch nicht ans Tretlager da halt Ruhe war. Hab gerade mal ein wenig gesucht, wirkliche Alternativen finde ich aber auch kaum welche. Von Praxis Works gibts was, wobei das eher für das Rennrad sein soll. Ansonsten noch ein relativ teures Lager von Wheels.

und naja das ein oder auspressen muss ich mal gucken. Je nachdem wie teuer das Werkzeug ist. Die Radläden hier in der Umgebung wirken nicht so dolle. Müsste dann schon zu Rose.


----------



## sepp0 (18. Oktober 2021)

✌


----------



## Passi1903 (21. Oktober 2021)

Mein Root Miller 3


----------



## Panigale1299 (22. Oktober 2021)

Da war doch etwas mit dem Kettenschloss, oder nicht?  

Wie schon geschrieben super Bild(er) und auch tolles Fahrrad.


----------



## Passi1903 (25. Oktober 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Da war doch etwas mit dem Kettenschloss, oder nicht?
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben super Bild(er) und auch tolles Fahrrad.


Jap, aber schon lange getauscht. 
und Griffe sind mittlerweile auch gegen Ergon GE1 Factory getauscht worden


----------



## Zapn (21. November 2021)

Treuer Begleiter seit 2017 und 12.000 km 
@ROSE Bikes Tech: Wenn die nächste Generation nen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, 31,6er Sitzrohr und Boost Hinterbau mit etwas mehr Platz für 2,4er Reifen hätte -> megageil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apollo1966 (10. Dezember 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Mein Root Miller 3
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1358847


Hast ne Shigura dran?
LG


----------



## Passi1903 (11. Dezember 2021)

apollo1966 schrieb:


> Hast ne Shigura dran?
> LG


Nein, ist ne Magura MT7 mit Galfer Scheiben. 
Rest noch von Magura. 

Sollte es da mal Probleme geben werde ich aber wahrscheinlich auf XT oder XTR Hebel umbauen


----------



## apollo1966 (11. Dezember 2021)

Mein 2020er Root Miller 3, bissl customized:


EXT Storia V3 Coildämpfer
Cockpit komplett SQlab, 3OX Lenker, 8OX Vorbau und 711er Griffe.
Sattel SQlab 611
Bremse Shigura M8100/MT5 mit Formula Monolyth Disc
XO1 AXS Eagle upgrade
OneUp Bashguard/Kefü
KMC Goldkettchen
XT clipless Pedale
Ratched upgrade auf 52t

I like! <3


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2022)

Guten Tag
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mein Jimbo (das echte, das schwarz-weiße mit den invertierten Rosen drauf)
gegen was anderes eingetauscht und
nun hab ich wieder ein Rose!
Das gefällt mir sehr sehr.
Ich hatte erst Bedenken, ob ich mit dem Umstieg von 27,5 auf 29 klar komme.
Kein Problem!
Schwieriger ist es dagegen von dem abzusteigen und wieder mit dem kleinen 27,5 er klar zu kommen 

Ich finds echt gut mein
Bonero








						Video: CCartteil fürn thread auf MTB-News.de
					

Aufnahmen von der zweiten und der dritten Ausfahrt mit dem spassigen Teil




					mtbn.ws
				




fürti!


----------



## Jakten (11. Mai 2022)

Genau vor einem Jahr habe ich meine MTB "Karriere" an den Nagel gehängt um mich dem Gravel/Bikepacken mehr zu widmen. Generell klappt das auch gut, mit meinem Salsa Fargo kann man schon mehr Trails fahren als mit einem normalen Gravelbike.
Jetzt habe ich mir aber um mit meinem Sohn weiterhin mithalten zu können ein Bonero 3 gekauft.
Dies habe ich Samstag abgeholt und Sonntag 90 Minuten (Muttertag...) gefahren.
Spassiges Gerät, mit 181cm passt L hervorragend.

Nach einem Jahr -MTB Pause sind die Reifen vorerst ausreichend. Da bin ich eh gemütlich unterwegs.
Der Sattel muss getauscht werden, aber das ist ja bei fast jedem Komplettrad der Fall.


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2022)

Jakten schrieb:


> Genau vor einem Jahr habe ich meine MTB "Karriere" an den Nagel gehängt um mich dem Gravel/Bikepacken mehr zu widmen. Generell klappt das auch gut, mit meinem Salsa Fargo kann man schon mehr Trails fahren als mit einem normalen Gravelbike.
> Jetzt habe ich mir aber um mit meinem Sohn weiterhin mithalten zu können ein Bonero 3 gekauft.
> Dies habe ich Samstag abgeholt und Sonntag 90 Minuten (Muttertag...) gefahren.
> Spassiges Gerät, mit 181cm passt L hervorragend.
> ...


Gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passi1903 (20. Mai 2022)

Heute mal beide Rosen vor die Kamera geholt 
Root Miller 3 mit einigen Umbauten (mittlerweile auch Shigura)
Backroad GRX815 Di2 2x11 

Mega Bikes!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen
ich muss mal meine Freude über mein Bonero loswerden
hier ist vielleicht der richtige Ort dafür, dachte ich...

Is nämlich so:
Heute war ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Willingen.
Bin da nur hin, weil ich das Bonero da auf der Endurostrecke fahren wollte...
(tubeless und mit nem anderen Reifen vorne)

Hab ich gemacht - bin da gefahren. Heidenspass hat das gemacht!
Körperlich war das wie zu erwarten ziemlich fordernd (ich mag und brauch das)
und es hat mal wieder das Auge für die bessere Linie geschult
(denn die falsche Linie kriegt man sofort zu spüren  - learning by armundschulterpump)
und "abziehen statt durch" hab ich auch sofort wieder schätzen gelernt....

Die erste Hälfte von meiner 10er Karte hab ich fürs Bonero genommen,
die zweite Häfte für mein Enduro. In dem kam mir erst wie eingequetscht vor (trotz Größe L). Das Bonero isn gutes Stück länger. Jedenfalls fühlte sich das Enduro plötzlich wie ein Sofa an;
krass entspannend und sauschnell - das war toll

Ich war kürzlich in England; Bikepark Wales und Bikepark Duffy und so Sachen, hatte zwar das Bonero nicht mit, bin aber über ein paar Leute gestolpert, die so unsupported ultra long distance Rennen fahren 2000 und 5000 km und so. Das hat mich so schwer beeindruckt, dass ich nun fest entschlossen bin, in den nächsten Jahren wieder Kilometer aufm Rad zu sammeln, um bei sonem Rennen in Schottland mitzufahren (HT550).
ja und is klar: das Bonero is super geeignet, hier bei mir stundenlang aufm Rad zu sitzen.
Kurzum:
Ich mag es sehr 

und weil das hier heißt:
Zeigt her...
Foto hab ich auch mal gemacht:









						Jo!
					

Gut, dass es dranstehtich bin nicht so der Ornithologe




					mtbn.ws
				




Fürti 👋 👋



Jetzt bin auch wieder ruhig


----------



## Airshot (1. August 2022)

Beste Rose aller Zeiten und ich hatte sie alle

.Guckst du Bilder


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2022)

Airshot schrieb:


> Beste Rose aller Zeiten und ich hatte sie alleAnhang anzeigen 1526217.Guckst du Bilder


Mit diesem Gerät aus der Zukunft hast du sicherlich Hohn und Spott kennengelernt,
ich bin da neutral. Wofür nutzt du das Rad?
(Ich geb dir natürlich ein gefällt mir unter Dein Bild, son thread lebt nur von Bildern und anerkennenden Daumen - und den kann ich getrost geben: Jedem Das Seine. Ich hab grad nachgegguckt - mein erstes Video mit einem Jimbo hab ich hier 2011 reingesetzt. Krass  )


----------



## Airshot (1. August 2022)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Hohn und Spott kennengelernt,


Nur von Denen die sowieso gegen allem Neuen sind .


jojo2 schrieb:


> Wofür nutzt du das Rad?


Als Ersatz für den Ruhrpottschlitten der wird im Frühjahr als Zweijähriger verkauft.


----------



## styl0 (2. August 2022)

@Airshot: Ein Gravelmofa?


----------



## Airshot (3. August 2022)

#2.372                    

noch Fragen ?


----------



## styl0 (3. August 2022)

Airshot schrieb:


> #2.372
> 
> noch Fragen ?


Ökologisch gesehen absoluter Schwachsinn und hochgradig albern dazu. Aber das ist dir ja sicher als "Vorwärtsgewandter" ohnehin bewusst.


----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen

hier geschieht ja nicht viel... Das gibt mir Gelegenheit, Alleinunterhalter zu sein;
vielleicht zeigt dann ja jemand anderes auch mal wieder was 😇
 

Nicht, weil ich es so dolle finde, sondern, weil da ein Rose drin vorkommt 👋👋








						Video: CC am Strand - unterm Pflaster liegt der ... auf MTB-News.de
					

Für mein Archiv und für Frieda; für andere uninteressant, sind nur Aufnahmen von Teilen meiner Feierabendrunde mit meinem Bonero.




					mtbn.ws


----------

